#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-18
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 197 building (started: 20140818 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 197 DONE (finished: 20140818 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/197.changes ===
<Mirv> morning
<tvoss> mvo_, good morning :)
<mvo_> hey tvoss, good morning!
<brendand> tvoss, you said preseeding the trust database is not ready, right?
<tvoss> brendand, it landed end of last week
<tvoss> brendand, the env var approach is fine for now, but I wanted to make sure that we don't forget about preseeding
<brendand> tvoss, ok
<tvoss> trainguards, could use some help with https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-015-0-reconfigure/1/console
<sil2100> tvoss: looking!
<jibel> 'restart' has been removed from the shutdown menu?
<sil2100> tvoss: so, it seems that the spreadsheet is down!
<sil2100> tvoss: I get "We're sorry, a server error occurred" when opening the CI Train
<tvoss> hmmm
<sil2100> Ok, only on the csv...
<sil2100> tvoss: so, let me try reconfiguring manually
<sil2100> Until google is back
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: rsalveti, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain really struggles with source packages. Also, google spreadsheet csv output seems not working, expect problems with: reconfigure, silo assignment, queuebot, dashboard...
<Mirv> :(
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> Let's hope it's only temporary
<tvoss> sil2100, thank you
<ogra_> wow, the tests look pretty horrid
<sil2100> geh
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, I think it should be reconfigured now
<tvoss> sil2100, thank you
<tvoss> sil2100, the dashboard still does not show the new mps
 * ogra_ thinks this cgroups u-a-l stuff really bites us ... that should have come 3 months ago to get enough testing 
<sil2100> tvoss: yeah, the dashboard uses the csv output from the spreadsheet :|
<tvoss> sil2100, okay
<sil2100> Which is currently not available...
<tvoss> sil2100, ack, perhaps we put that information in the channel topic
<ogra_> during dogfooding the shell stops being able to start apps for me after half a day or so
<sil2100> tvoss: it's implicitly mentioned there
<sil2100> tvoss: that you should expect problems with the dashboard ;p
<sil2100> I'll send out an annoucement on the mailing list anyway
<tvoss> sil2100, ack, and thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, i'm not sure what we should do with the u-a-l cgroups stuff ... doesnt look like ted actually worked on fixing the UITK issues with it
<sil2100> ogra_: so, did we get a confirmation on Friday that the UITK issues are caused by the u-a-l landing?
<ogra_> sil2100, well, they are caused by apps not being able to start ... random apps ... and it started happening with the u-a-l landing apparently
<ogra_> sil2100, i also find the phone quite unstable since a few days ...
<ogra_> i wonder how urgently we need cgroups support at all ... this feels like totally untested ... two week before final ...
<ogra_> tvoss, could we live without cgroups support ? ^^^
<sil2100> tvoss: hah, ok, it's back up ;)
 * sil2100 just finished the e-mail
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: rsalveti, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain really struggles with source packages.
<tvoss> ogra_, sil2100 do we have any strong evidence that the cgroup changes are actually the root cause? apart from: ual landing coincides?
<tvoss> ogra_, sil2100 also note that multiple people tested the changes, including davmor2
<ogra_> tvoss, we didnt roll back and hanve an image tested with a rolled back u-a-l to prove it, no
<tvoss> ogra_, so all issues are fixed with the rolled back ual?
<ogra_> tvoss, but i cant start apps anymore after a few hours of using my phone ... which might indeed also be a coincidence
<ogra_> i doubt any of the testers tried the changes for a day or two
<brendand> sil2100, need to restart to try and get sound back
<ogra_> shit .-.. my phone is stuck with the harps and i cant wake up the screen
<sil2100> brendand: ok
<tvoss> ogra_, sure, I doubt that as well. However, do you see anything in syslog or upstart logs when apps fail to launch?
<ogra_> tvoss, these are changes that should have been tested for a month *at least*
<ogra_> afaik the feature itself landed in upstart only 4 weeks ago, it is barndnew and untested
<tvoss> ogra_, if it is untested why did it land in upstart?
<tvoss> ogra_, also: just calling for a month of testing is unrealistic
<ogra_> tvoss, i'm calling for having it in the image for a month at least to make sure every side effect can be fixed before a release
<tvoss> ogra_, in addition: we have no evidence that the cgroup-related changes are responsible at all. With that, I would propose that we start digging into the root cause
<ogra_> what we used to do with the normal distro in the past to make sure a feature is at least remotely safe to ship
<tvoss> ogra_, well, then I would propose that you propose changes to our landing process
<ogra_> landing some super intrusive feature that spans from kernel to UI two weeks before hard freeze is really not the quality assurance i'D expüect
<ogra_> tvoss, no, i ask people to stick to the schedule ... feature freeze was over a month ago
<ogra_> tvoss, so the cgroups changes landed with only half our kernels even having necessary features enabled ... i wouldnt call that greatly tested
<tvoss> ogra_, sure, fixed by now
<tvoss> ogra_, anyway, it's an important bug fix. Without the cgroup changes, random apps can escape our lifecycle
<ogra_> yes, which costed a bunch of people a day of work that they had planned for other stuff
<tvoss> ogra_, and that will happen again
<ogra_> tvoss, if it is so important, why did it not land earlier but only a few weeks before the end ?
<tvoss> ogra_, as you pointed out: the upstart support was required
<ogra_> tvoss, it happens right now ... we'll go into traincon0 because a ton of tests fail
<tvoss> ogra_, and again: do we have *any* strong evidence for the cgroup changes causing the issues? or are we merely correlating events in the search for an easy answer here?
<Mirv> I wonder if anyone can reply to James regarding cgmanager debug mode at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1357252 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357252 in Ubuntu Application Launcher ""Application failed to start." during autopilot tests after the newest ubuntu-app-launch landing" [Critical,Triaged]
<Mirv> tvoss: at least the above bug mentions Chipaca having seen a problem in upstart where a cgroup could not be created for a task
<Mirv> the problem were seen after these landed: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/188.changes
<tvoss> Mirv, do we have the requested debug information available?
<Chipaca> yes, got a weird cgroups-related error in an untrusted helper
<tvoss> Chipaca, once or in a reproducible way?
<Chipaca> tvoss: once, which makes it even worse in my book
<tvoss> Chipaca, fair
<Mirv> tvoss: no, that's why I asked if someone could answer about enabling the debug info in autopilot tests / knows how to do that. maybe we could get it to the dashboard machinery?
<Chipaca> because we *spotted* it once; how many notifications have been lost to this bug without us noticing?
<tvoss> Mirv, I'm not the right person to talk to about autopilot
<tvoss> Chipaca, sure
<Mirv> tvoss: I think we can get CI to that, but who would know to tell them how they'd run cgmanager in debug mode?
<tvoss> Mirv, I would think ted or someone from foundations probably
<Mirv> or well, there's info in the bug too, so maybe just asking like that. the problem might be if also that upstream merge proposal is needed.
<ogra_> Saviq, so we see you added and reverted stuff in unity8/qtmir on the weekend ... we are not sure now about the final state ... was it added or reverted ion the end ?
<Mirv> psivaa: I wonder if the bug ^ 1357252 cgmanager changes could be tried on the mako running the UI Toolkit tests? there's a patch to ubuntu-touch-session and a cgmanager.conf change
<tvoss> Mirv, hmmm, jodh might be the best person to help
<brendand> Mirv, how did you run camera-app tests? when i run them from local branch they work
<brendand> Mirv, but i saw you use phablet-test-run
<Mirv> brendand: so, yes, any instructions welcome :) I created a click package on mako and installed it, + copied __init__.py + helpers.py to /home/phablet/autopilot/camera_app (/tests)
<brendand> Mirv, i'll try that way and see what happens. it could be a difficulty with permissions or something
<brendand> Mirv, since setprop uses sudo
<sil2100> brendand: so, download and install all .deb packages besides the -dev package from this place: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-002/+build/6070859
<psivaa> Mirv: i could try that. it'd speed up the process if you could let me know what exact change that i need to do :)
<Mirv> brendand: so, I also installed dev environment on the phone and checked out your branch there. then ./click-build.sh, pkcon install-local, and updating the already phablet-click-test-setup:d tests in /home/phablet/autopilot
<Mirv> brendand: in reality, probably the only thing needed would be manually copying the two files into /home/phablet/autopilot
<jodh> Mirv: please can you put precise test setup details on the bug so this is captured?
<Saviq> ogra_, it was reverted and unreverted
<Saviq> ogra_, i.e. it's good
<ogra_> good = in ?
<Saviq> ogra_, yes, everything's good now
<Saviq> ogra_, I was trying to fix http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-utopic-touch/ #3637 and up
<Mirv> psivaa: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/182357738/ubuntu-touch-session.patch + editing /etc/init/cgmanager.conf so that one adds cgmanager_opts="--debug" there
<Saviq> ogra_, but then it just fixed itself in #3661
<Saviq> ogra_, I've currently no idea what was happening between the two, the runner was just getting stuck at some point and jobs timed out after 60mins
<Saviq> ogra_, but then magically that stopped happening
<brendand> hmm wiki.ubuntu.com is down
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, actually I wanted to also ask what were all those landings about ;)
<Mirv> jodh: added the steps to run UITK tests which show the problem reliably to the bug
<jodh> Mirv: thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, so yeah, runner #3637 and up started locking up in a random place (like *all* of them) so I got scared that the qtmir landing, which was the only related difference
<tvoss> Mirv, do only the uitk tests reliably expose the issue?
<psivaa> Mirv: ack, will try that. looks like it needs a bit of handholding during the run. but i'll try
<Mirv> tvoss: psivaa could remember better if "Application failed to start." was also seen sometimes elsewhere
<Saviq> sil2100, so with rsalveti's help we reverted that, but then before it migrated, stuff went just went back to normal
<Mirv> psivaa: thanks!
<Saviq> sil2100, so we landed a reverted of the revert (and snuck in a unity8 test fix)
<dbarth> Mirv: good morning; so finally silo 13 is ready :)
<dbarth> it has a complx history, so should need manual help as discussed
<dbarth> right now, i think the powerpc build is stuck on a dep wait for oxide
<brendand> Mirv, i'm not sure what you did, but i can't reproduce it :)
<sil2100> Saviq: ah, ok, so theoretically in the current state we're back to what we had + that one test fix, rigth?
<Mirv> dbarth: ok, actually powerpc + ppc64el claim to miss Mir (too)
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ landing-013 has ubuntu-system-online-accounts that is dropping support for powerpc and ppc64el because of new dependencies.
<Mirv> brendand: hmm, darn! I'll try again without installing the self compiled camera, only the changed tests
<Mirv> brendand: success \o/ maybe it was that self compiled camera app to blame
<sil2100> Mirv: hmm, is that completely necessary?
<dbarth> Mirv: on which we depend as well, with the new trusted session support
<Mirv> brendand: approved
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ apparently trusted session support goes through mir
<Saviq> sil2100, not only theoretically :)
<sil2100> I guess nothing we can do about that
<brendand> sil2100, i'm running the uitk tests now
<Mirv> sil2100: we seem to have at least friends-app and reminders-app as reverse dependencies to online accounts, and they used to build for powerpc too :(
<Mirv> and then account-plugins as a third source package
<Mirv> dbarth: so the main problem is that we would need to ask archive admins to remove all powerpc/ppc64el binary packages for friends-app, reminders-app and account-plugins with this landing, and they don't generally like it
<dbarth> Mirv: the problem will repeat though
<dbarth> Mirv: we have online accounts to land, then webbrowser-app, with the same dependencies
<dbarth> Mirv: and then another set of OA and webbrowser-app
<dbarth> so every time we have this dep-wait
<Mirv> dbarth: could the trusted session support made optional so that you would only build depend on Mir on those platforms that it's available?
<sil2100> brendand: thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv: isn't reminders-app a click-only package?
<sil2100> Mirv: friends-app we don't care about anymore
<oSoMoN> Mirv, can I get a silo for 32? dbarth says it’s ok to put silo 6 aside (which would conflict) for now, as it’s not fully ready anyway (not sure if it’s also ok to re-assign it temporarily?)
<Mirv> sil2100: it does not seem so: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/reminders-app
<Mirv> sil2100: yes I know friends-app is obsolete
<sil2100> Mirv: uh oh!
<Mirv> dbarth: at least webbrowser-app isn't already shipping on ppc, so that's not a problem
<Mirv> oSoMoN: done
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: I just checked that yet again the UITK is totally bloced by Jenkins. Is here anybody who could help us?
<sil2100> bzoltan: what do you mean by 'totally blocked'?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  no successful build by Jenkins in the last 4 days.. and not because of the UITK
<bzoltan> sil2100:  builds are marked as UNSTABLE, no hint in the logs what could be wrong. Maybe somebody who hear the cihelp keyword...
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks
<sil2100> psivaa: could you maybe take a look at that ^ ?
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain really struggles with source packages.
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: cihelp -> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-autolanding/
<bzoltan> psivaa: ^
<Mirv> bzoltan: psivaa: clicking those links again, I can get to eg. http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/2852/artifact/results/autopilot/results/test_ubuntuuitoolkit.xml where one sees a lot of "Application Launch Failed", already discussed today a lot :(
<Mirv> sil2100: so the thing is that the problem stops SDK team from landing anything, and I'm wondering whether they should start merging manually and testing manually too...
<sil2100> grrrr
<Mirv> so for example here: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/3575/ <- all failures are due to application failing to start, not UITK problem
<tvoss> Mirv, sil2100 do we see the issue on any other test suite?
<tvoss> bzoltan, I see you being blocked, but I would like to understand the issue
<Mirv> bzoltan: maybe if you learn to click those unstable links far enough (like I just managed to do) and find only failing tests fail with application failing to start, you merge manually? starting with that one (https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ucglobals/+merge/230804)
<bzoltan> tvoss:  it seems that the "Application Launch Failed" problems bites our autolandings too.
<tvoss> bzoltan, sure, but apparently it only shows up in the autopilot test suite
<Mirv> bzoltan: I think tvoss would like still to understand why UITK specifically is able to trigger that problem
<tvoss> Mirv, yup
<bzoltan> Mirv:  merging manually is an option, but it will not solve the problem.
<bzoltan> tvoss: Mirv: I have no idea :(
<tvoss> bzoltan, for the UITK test suite, I see app/file names being generated on the fly. Could you explain in a few words what the test suite is doing?
<Mirv> bzoltan: no, and that's why today's battle about understanding the problem. psivaa is already busy trying to get cgmanager debug mode enabled so that we'd get the debug logs we would need
<Mirv> bzoltan: I just mean that this would be an option so you are not totally blocked
<Mirv> bzoltan: so for guiding how I got to the page to click the tests open: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-autolanding/365/console -> "generic-deb-autopilot-utopic-touch #3691" (UNSTABLE) -> "Console" -> "generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako #3575" (UNSTABLE). then click all the failures open and check if they all were the application failing to start or if you have a real problem
<sil2100> brendand: how's the test run with u-a-l reverted going
<sil2100> ?
<bzoltan> tvoss: elopio could tell more about why they have chosen to do this kind of dynamic test creation.
<tvoss> elopio, ^
<tvoss> bzoltan, do you start the actual executable with --desktop_file_hint?
<bzoltan> tvoss: All I know that this is way of creating tests on the fly we started to use since May.
<tvoss> bzoltan, sure, still would like to understand what it dows
<tvoss> does
<tvoss> bzoltan, which timezone is elopio in?
<ogra_> costa rica
<bzoltan> tvoss: 3:52 AM for elopio right now
 * tvoss hopes that he is an early riser
<psivaa> Mirv: tvoss: sorry was dealing with something else.. regarding http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-autolanding/, i see some test failures in the downstream jobs.
<psivaa> i'm not sure what I can do about it
<psivaa> sil2100: re: the manta results not being there for dashboard, we have devices being offline.. manta devices appear to have a charging problem
<bzoltan> tvoss: he checks in early and stays id there is anything. here is the launcher what is used to run those on the fly created qml apps http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/files/head:/tests/launcher/
<tvoss> bzoltan, so the applications are not click packages, correct?
<bzoltan> tvoss:  no, these apps are absolutely not. IMHO it was a mistake to do what is done here... that was the reason why I changed the SDK's app deployment to click, because the direct qml deployment was unstable. Crap..I missed that piece of code.
<tvoss> bzoltan, so the flakiness in app startup was known?
<bzoltan> tvoss:  no, it was not about flakyness ... It was about that the app launching policy was changing often and without giving time to the SDK  tools to adopt, so the app deployment feature of my tools just broke and I had to run after the changes. So we decided to forget about it and do the click way and deploy the apps in a supported way.
<bzoltan> tvoss|afk:  psivaa: kalikiana will arrive before elopio, I will check with him the details.
<Saviq> trainguards, icanhasreconfigure on silo 17 please, added unity-scopes-shell there
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> sil2100: there are still issues with the recent images but they are mostly already documented :)
<ogra_> davmor2, for me the app scope stops starting apps after half a day or so ... did you see that anywhere ?
<ogra_> sidebar launcher still works then, but tapping an icon in the app scope just gets me a vibration ... not even a launcher splash
<sil2100> Saviq: doing!
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah ;) We're fighting smoketesting results right now though...
<davmor2> ogra_: no but because of crap wifi and 3g I was still on fridays image
<ogra_> me too (192)
<Mirv> psivaa: yeah, the test failures we now found and they are (usually) all from this applaunch failure that is not UITK problem by itself. so I suggested they do some manual merging while the actual issue is being investigated, in case they see no other failures.
<Mirv> (or, they might change their test creation method to workaround the problem)
<oSoMoN> are there known issues with otto?
<brendand> sil2100, ubuntuuitoolkit works with the reversion
<sil2100> brendand: and with the normal packages installed it fails?
<brendand> sil2100, that i need to check now
<davmor2> sil2100: I've had a thought as to ogra_ 's issue.  If the dash is kill as part of the app lifecycle and is restarted but it's contents are still cached then it might have results like when you install an update to an app if you click on the app straight away it won't open.  I'll keep an eye out for it while I kill things today and see what happens
<ogra_> Saviq, ^^ would what davmor2 suspects be possible ?
<ogra_> i recently checked the oom_adj values for dash and unity ( ricmm asked) ... and they seemed ok ... but i assume it could still be killed at some point
<davmor2> Saviq: I've asked ogra to see if search still works as that will refresh the scope and see if that means apps open again
<Saviq> davmor2, ogra_, dash isn't subject to lifecycle
<Saviq> davmor2, what's the symptoms?
<davmor2> Saviq: ogra_ can explain it better
<ogra_> Saviq, its the app scope more than the dash
<ogra_> Saviq, apps dont start anymore after a while ... i can start them from the launcher, but tapping them on the scope just gets me a vibrate ...
<ogra_> not even a startup splash
<Saviq> ogra_, app scope just goes .openUrlExternally on application:/// appid:/// urls
<Saviq> ogra_, so if anything, the url dispatcher gets confused
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> and launcher doesnt use it ?
<Saviq> ogra_, no, launcher launches internally (because it's part of the shell, dash isn't any more)
<ogra_> ok, thanks
<Saviq> ogra_, when that happens, please have a look at unity8 and -dash logs
<ogra_> then it must be urö-dispatcher
<ogra_> s/ö/l/
<Saviq> as you press the apps in the dash
<ogra_> Saviq, will do ... i didnt have it since yesterday afternoon anymore ... seems to behave now
<ogra_> and when i had it i was iindeed outdoors ... no PC near
<davmor2> ogra_, Saviq: I wonder, ogra said he had poor signal and little wifi? I wonder if the issue is somehow related to internet.  That should be pretty easy to replicate I'll have a play and see
<tvoss|afk> Mirv, which other test suite is affected by applications not launching?
<Saviq> sil2100, hmm, the reconfigure didn't stick?
<Saviq> tvoss|afk, you're afk!
<sil2100> Saviq: hmm, let me retry
<tvoss> Saviq, :)
<sil2100> hmmm
<Saviq> hmm?
<ogra_> hmm :)
<ogra_> (sounds like the start of an acapellar song)
<Mirv> tvoss: I don't remember if we've seen it in the smaller suites, psivaa has been staring the most at the test results and might remember if "Application failed to start." has been seen elsewhere
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, I know what happened, it should be good now :) One merge request was invalid (i.e. not a merge request) - I changed that and reconfigured
<sil2100> I mean, still reconfiguring though
<psivaa> Mirv: i remember seeing them, now and then.. need to check if that's seen in recent ones
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, it's ready to build
<Saviq> sil2100, sorry..
<Mirv> psivaa: I have that vague memory too, about seeing it elsewhere
<brendand> sil2100, the reversion definitely works for uitk
<sil2100> brendand: ok, good to know
<sil2100> ogra_, tvoss, bzoltan: not sure what the final consensus was regarding UITK and u-a-l, but it seems that with the cgroup change is the cause of the UITK test failures
<sil2100> ogra_, tvoss, bzoltan: the revert of that fixes the test situation
<Mirv> sil2100: psivaa: tvoss: here's music-app failing on Application failed to start. http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/188:20140814:20140811.1/9648/music_app/1530204/
<sil2100> Just for your information
<sil2100> Mirv: might be related to the same landing
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, I just digged that out since tvoss was interested if we see the same problem outside of UITK, or if it's restricted to how UITK starts apps
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<Mirv> and here's messaging app http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/189:20140814.1:20140811.1/9674/messaging_app/1532527/
<sil2100> Anyway, since it also seems to affect other apps, it seems like a serious issue
<sil2100> hmmm
 * sil2100 has problems running dialer-app/messaging-app tests
<Mirv> yes I think there has been no doubt about the seriousness :)
<sil2100> I think I need to change the platform
<tvoss> sil2100, Mirv okay, thanks for digging things out, seems to me the cgroup setup procedure is racy
<tvoss> sil2100, Mirv just a wild guess, though
<sil2100> tvoss: I assume tedg is the best person to work on this, right?
<tvoss> sil2100, exactly. However, some help with getting the cgmanager debug information into his hands would be greatly appreciated
<tvoss> thostr_, ^
<psivaa> Mirv: ack, thanks. sorry could not check that. making the uitk tests with the cgmanager patch in the lab is a little involving
<Mirv> added a comment to the bug documenting it there too
<Mirv> psivaa: no problem, I just needed to dig far enough and found myself
<brendand> sil2100, dialer/messaging seem ok for me
<brendand> sil2100, what problems are you seeing?
<ogra_> tvoss, note that we use lxc containers too ... might be that we also do not have a "normal" cgrops setup
<tvoss> ogra_, ack
<ogra_> (we definitely dont use a sandard lxc setup on the phone, this is very specific, not sure if cgmanager might act differnt due to that)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, sil2100: silo 10 is ready for publication, when you have a minute
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I happened to stare at the spreadsheet at the second you turned it to testing pass and started looking at it :)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, that’s the very definition of responsiveness :)
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<Mirv> tvoss: non-approved MP:s
<Mirv> (claims https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/enable-report-to-free-databases/+merge/230618 ie no top-approve)
<dbarth> Mirv: is silo 13 ok for landing now?
<sil2100> brendand, Mirv, ogra_: so it seems that the ofono-landing from #192 causes all the dialer-app/messaging-app failures
<ogra_> ouch
<sil2100> brendand, Mirv, ogra_: after downgrading the packages listed here http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/192.commitlog I got only 1 failure on dialer-app (which was seen in earlier images as well)
<sil2100> Confirming messaging as well...
<sil2100> Need to poke Bill about this once he's up
<Mirv> dbarth: you didn't answer the question about only depending on mir on non-powerpc/ppc64el and allowing the package build without trusted session support there?
<Mirv> dbarth: if we publish now, it will be blocked and the archive admins would probably ask for the same thing
<Mirv> or sil2100 may comment on that, but I believe the default is to ask upstream to workaround so that package can still at least build on all archs, just with less features
<Mirv> sil2100: good to have that confirmed! the ofono landing looked like the probable culprit in 192.changes
<tvoss> Mirv, thanks, fixed
<sil2100> hm, messaging-app has 5 failures still, re-running to see if that's always the same value
<brendand> sil2100, who owns messaging? is it boiko ?
<sil2100> brendand: yes, generally it's boiko
<sil2100> hm, again the same number of failures on re-run - still better than with the ofono landing
<brendand> sil2100, actually i suppose since it's ofono that's the culprit we should talk to foundations
<sil2100> brendand: the landing was driven by bfiller, so I wanted to poke him directly
<Mirv> dbarth: I see that the online-accounts is depending strictly on libmirclient-dev. it should be made "libmirclient-dev [!arm64 !powerpc !ppc64 !ppc64el]" similar to eg. mesa is doing it
<boiko> sil2100: what failures? maybe I can take them a look?
<sil2100> boiko: I was trying to determine what causes almost all dialer and messaging tests to fail on smoketesting, e.g. http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/197:20140818:20140811.1/9753/dialer_app/ (same for messagign)
<sil2100> boiko: this seems to be failing since #192, not sure why no one from your team noticed :)
<sil2100> boiko: anyway, after reverting the ofono landing from #192 driven by bfiller, dialer-app tests seem to be passing
<boiko> sil2100: interesting, let me try it locally, let's see if I can get that
<sil2100> boiko: these failures are reproducible locally, at least on 2 of my devices
<Mirv> sil2100: I moved the online-accounts discussion to #ubuntu-touch so that mardy can join it. I checked that various other packages depend on libmirclient-dev with architecture list specified, so it should be possible to modify code to just build with less features on powerpc
<dbarth> Mirv: last i checked, cjwatson was recommending to not special case the packaging, so that's why we kept it architecture independant in webbrowser-app as well
<dbarth> Mirv: so, do I need to do something else on this silo to land? i guess i'm confused about which next button i should press after all this time ;)
<Mirv> dbarth: it was probably because oxide already was never built for other than armhf/i386/amd64, so everything works in that case
<Mirv> dbarth: mardy seems to be on it, with luck the building without that feature on powerpc is a no-brainer
<Mirv> dbarth: also, cjwatson recommends not to add special case architecture lists generally by making everything simply work on all platforms :)
<Mirv> but in this case, we don't have Mir so we should build online-accounts without features requiring it, similar to mesa and others
<dbarth> ok
<Mirv> boiko: like it says above ^ , landing-020 publishing failed since MP:s are not top-approved
<Mirv> boiko: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-020-2-publish/1/console
<sil2100> MacSlow|lunch: https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1354406/+merge/231005 <- can you get someone to review this branch? :)
<boiko> Mirv: oups, I just tested the silo (as requested by renatu), let me check the branches
<psivaa> Mirv: finally be able to run the uitk with the patch you mentioned... http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/psivaa-utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily-test-mako-14/31/console
<psivaa> Mirv: tried to tweak the device and run the tests but continuously had some screen-unlock issues, but this should give us the results
<Mirv> psivaa: whee, excellent! could you then add the resulting /var/log/upstart/cgmanager.log to bug #1357252 for jodh to see?
<ubot5> bug 1357252 in Ubuntu Application Launcher ""Application failed to start." during autopilot tests after the newest ubuntu-app-launch landing" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357252
<psivaa> Mirv: ack, will do
<Mirv> let's hope there's something revealing in there
<boiko> Mirv: ok, I'll wait for renatu to be back and ask again about the MRs
<Mirv> boiko: ok, thanks.
<sil2100> boiko: were you able to reproduce the issues? Do you know any reasons why the ofono-related landing could have caused at least some of them?
<boiko> sil2100: sorry, got distracted with other things, let me try it
<sil2100> boiko: thanks! It basically makes us blind as we have no AP test results right now
<brendand> sil2100, did you find the ofono landing that broke the apps?
<bzoltan> psivaa: Mirv: sorry guys, i did not follow the progress. Is there an MR on the way to fix the applauncher problem?
<MacSlow> sil2100, always trying :)
<Mirv> bzoltan: next step is having a debug log from psiva_a to the bug #1357252 report
<ubot5> bug 1357252 in Ubuntu Application Launcher ""Application failed to start." during autopilot tests after the newest ubuntu-app-launch landing" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357252
<Mirv> so no code proposals yet
<sil2100> brendand: I just identified that the landing from 192 caused the dialer app failures
<brendand> sil2100, telepathy-ofono from 0.2+14.10.20140807-0ubuntu1 to 0.2+14.10.20140814-0ubuntu1?
<sil2100> brendand: yes, along with others as well, I didn't triage to exactly one component, but I know the landing that served this was the cause
<sergiusens> plars: hey, did the 'do not send me emails' for jenkins failures ever get pushed to jenkins?
<plars> sergiusens: hmm, I thought so, are you still getting spammed?
<sergiusens> plars: yes
<plars> sergiusens: I'll check into it
<plars> sergiusens: nag me again if it still happens after today
<sil2100> tvoss, tedg: so, I see bug LP: #1357252 has been identified to be in upstart - do we have anyone directly assigned to this?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1357252 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "Upstart jobs specifying cgroup fail to start occasionally" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357252
<tedg> sil2100, jodh is looking into it
<tvoss> sil2100, did you actually revert the ual landing?
<sil2100> tvoss: not yet, but depending on how long the upstart fix will take we might revert u-a-l still
<tvoss> sil2100, ack and thx
<sil2100> Since it affects multiple components and clouds our smoketesting
<sil2100> But I still want to give some time to assess
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): plars | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain really struggles with source packages.
<oSoMoN> sil2100, Mirv: silo 10 is ready to be published, when you have a moment
<sil2100> oSoMoN: aye! Doing
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks!
<t1mp> tedg: can you extend the tests for app-launcher to run UITK AP tests before landing a new launcher?
<t1mp> perhaps some apps as well
<tedg> t1mp, Can you propose an MR for what you want changed? /tests/manual
<tedg> t1mp, Here's a link: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/ubuntu-app-launch/trunk.14.10/view/head:/tests/manual
<t1mp> tedg: I'll report a bug with the steps to run the tests
<psivaa> Mirv: bzoltan: jodh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1357252/comments/10 is the debug logs from /var/log/upstart/cgmanager.log for a uitk test run
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357252 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "Upstart jobs specifying cgroup fail to start occasionally" [Critical,Incomplete]
<brendand> sil2100, is there anything i need to look at?
<sil2100> brendand: did you have a look at filemanager failures as well?
<brendand> sil2100, nope - i can do that now
<t1mp> tedg: sorry I don't have time to do the MR now, I reported this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1358356
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358356 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "Run ubuntu-ui-toolkit tests before landing" [Undecided,New]
 * ogra_ sees the webbrowser changelog and hugs oSoMoN 
 * oSoMoN gets his daily share of ogra_’s hugs :)
<ogra_> :D
<ogra_> well deserved ones :)
<jodh> psivaa: thanks. I think this demonstrates the issue is with cgmanager.
<tvoss> t1mp, ping
<tvoss> t1mp, for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1358356
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358356 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "Run ubuntu-ui-toolkit tests before landing" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<tvoss> t1mp, I checked with bzoltan in the morning, and it seems like the uitk testsuite is using --desktop_file_hint to the start the application. Is that correct? If not, how are the dynamic application started?
<t1mp> tvoss: good question to which I don't know the answer. on desktop I simply use autopilot3 run, and for device phablet-test-run from desktop
<tvoss> tedg, ^
<t1mp> kalikiana: ^ do you know?
<tedg> tvoss, I think they're creating desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications and then running them as legacy apps.
<t1mp> ah elopio should know
<t1mp> elopio: ^^
<sil2100> NOTICE! Google CSV output is broken again, expect problems with the dashboard
<sil2100> bfiller: I was able to assign a silo for you manually though, silo 14
<fginther> Saviq, tsdgeos, can you elaborate on the issue with testShell segfaulting in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/977/ ?
<tsdgeos> fginther: issue is, it segfaults and is not marked as failing
<kalikiana> tvoss, t1mp: with this http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/testcase.html#autopilot.testcase.AutopilotTestCase.launch_upstart_application
<kalikiana> using .desktop files
<brendand> sil2100, file manager failures don't seem to be reproducible
<sil2100> ouch
<fginther> Saviq, tsdgeos, Is checking for a crash (any crash) and failing the test an appropriate response in these cases?
<tsdgeos> fginther: imho yes
<tsdgeos> a crashing test is always a failure
<sil2100> brendand: we had them failing on smoketesting for at least 2 images
<tsdgeos> tests shouldn't crash i'd sya
<fginther> tsdgeos, agreed, just trying to think of an appropriate method for identificaton
<sil2100> brendand: could you maybe fill in a bug for the smoketesting failures then? We'll start counting it out and poke the developers
<tsdgeos> fginther: the exit status of the process will be non 0
<tsdgeos> not sure if that is something you can use
<brendand> sil2100, ah no wait :)
<fginther> tsdgeos, than why didn't make check fail the build?
<brendand> sil2100, they are reproducible
<brendand> sil2100, and the reason is very trivial
<sil2100> Oh!
<sil2100> brendand: what's wrong? ;)
<tsdgeos> fginther: i don't know, it does fail here, if i do a bash while loop depending on the result of the make check it stops on segfault
<brendand> sil2100, python3-lxml is not there
<fginther> tsdgeos, hmmm
<brendand> sil2100, not sure if it's meant to be in the image, or if the test is meant to install it
<t1mp> kalikiana: thanks :)
 * t1mp gotta go, bbl
<brendand> sil2100, the changelog doesn't say that python3-lxml was removed, so i assume it was being installed before
<sil2100> brendand: hmmm! Interesting, since I didn't saw any dropped packages from the images
<sil2100> brendand: but! Maybe the unity8-autopilot deps changed
<brendand> sil2100, filemanager's manifest specifically mentions python3-lxml
<brendand> sil2100, so not sure why it won't install it
<sil2100> brendand: well, it's a click package so it has no power of forcing installing of dependencies during smoketesting
<sil2100> If it's not installed by default on the image or installed explicitly by the smoketesting infra, well...
<sil2100> brendand: is that a new dependency?
<brendand> sil2100, what does this part mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8080928/
<boiko> sil2100: salem_ found a crash that might be the responsible for the failures
<salem_> sil2100, ussdmanager in the telephony-service qml plugin is crashing
<salem_> sil2100, if unity uses this plugin, it might be crashing. I am already working on it
<oSoMoN> robru, hey, can I have a silo for line 38, please? it’s going to conflict with silo 6 but it’s okay, we’ve agreed with dbarth that silo 6 is on hold anyway as its contents are not ready
<robru> oSoMoN, ok
<robru> oSoMoN, you got silo 10
<popey> balloons: you about? can you join the landing call?
<popey> balloons: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/trunk/revision/253  where did that depends come from?
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks, that’s my favourite silo of the day :)
<robru> hehe
<ogra_> jodh, are you driving that bug forward or do we (teh landing team) need to hunt hallyn for it ?
<ogra_> (it just came up in the daily meeting)
 * balloons waves
<dbarth> robru: btw, i have silo 13 which takes some manual acking it says
<dbarth> robru: can you help land that one?
<jodh> ogra_: making slow progress. I think it's a cgmanager issue though. It would certainly make sense to be able to hand over to someone state-side to keep the momentum but hallyn is at a conference so stgraber may be a better bet.
<balloons> popey, the pamauth?
<balloons> popey, it's part of the source tree.. filemanager provides it
<popey> balloons: on the landing call nobody has seen that syntax before
<dbarth> ogra_: Mirv made comments during the day on why it was stuck with dep-waits, and then we updated the packaging, etc.
<popey> the autopilot depends bit
<robru> dbarth, ok, need to find a core dev
<robru> infinity, around for a packaging ack? new binary package. https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-013-2-publish/
<ogra_> jodh, thanks
<jodh> ogra_: I'll update the bug before I EOD.
<ogra_> jodh, ok thanks a lot for looking into it !
<balloons> fginther, have some time to talk today about running qml tests for community core apps during merges on jenkins?
<salem_> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/telephony-service/fix-ussd-crash/+merge/231225
<boiko> robru: sil2100: ^ can I get a silo for that one to speed up testing, line 35 of the spreadsheet
<boiko> ?
<popey> ogra_: davmor2 got a bug number for http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-18-172928.png ?
<balloons> brendand, plars ahh I see paul already did it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/revision/278
<ogra_> popey, yes, Saviq gave it to me but i cant remember
<davmor2> popey: just looking for it, ogra_ might be quicker
<popey> hehe
<popey> you guys ☻
<ogra_> popey, fix is underway already
<robru> boiko, for utopic?
<popey> ok
<popey> nvm then
<ogra_> realyl looking forward to have that and the jiggly browser fixed
<Saviq> bug #1328839 ?
<ubot5> bug 1328839 in QtMir "Toggling fullscreen causes wrong window behaviour" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328839
<ogra_> the two most annoying usability bugs
<brendand> balloons, can you try and find out if CI on the merge proposal should have caught it?
<Saviq> yeah
<boiko> robru: well, not sure, whatever the latest image is using that has the broken tests
<robru> boiko, yeah
<robru> boiko, it conflicts with bfiller in silo 4...
<robru> boiko, so just coordinate that with him. whoever releases second will need to rebuild after the first one releases
<ogra_> Saviq, hmm, i see the panel issue on QML/C++ apps too ... not only browser
<boiko> robru: that's fine, salem_ still needs to do some code changes for the stuff in silo 4
<robru> boiko, ok you got silo 15
<boiko> robru: yep, it is just to land this fix quicker for you guys
<boiko> robru: nice! thanks
<ogra_> Saviq, try dekko, wait til it restarts in bg and see it coming up behind the panel
<robru> sil2100, what's the status of rtm? can I publish that rtm silo? ;-)
<balloons> brendand, if CI should have caught it? Technically we're in this weird state of still using phablet-test-run, and having our depends listed in a testconfig. So things are a bit in flux. I didn't know FM was being pushed to the store, but I reckon I should have proposed the MP for it to coincide with the store landing
<davmor2> sil2100: so this image you are kicking now do you want me to look at dogfooding it or do you want me to look at tomorrows image instead
<balloons> or whomever landed it should have done the gutcheck I suppose
<balloons> jenkins uses debian packages, so it won't see it
<sergiusens> we should get rid of the debian packaging for all the clicks already
<sergiusens> this just causes pain for the 'possibility' of running on desktop
<sil2100> robru: I think you can! Not sure if we tested publishing through a real silo already ;p
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, desktop-next uses and will use them ... and its not clear yet if they will be clicks there in the end
<sergiusens> ogra_: desktop-next should use the clicks
<sergiusens> if it's unity8 based
<ogra_> should, yeah
<ogra_> "does" ... not so much yet
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 198 building (started: 20140818 16:45) ===
<robru> infinity, also https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-001-2-publish/ if you have time
<davmor2> sil2100: is there any point dogfooding this image or should I just look at tomorrows instead?
<balloons> sergiusens, since we test on 'desktop' images, the clicks would need to work there. or we need more phablet hw (real or virtual (emulator?))
<balloons> but I'm totally in favor of ridding the deb packaging
<sergiusens> balloons: afaik the emulator is ready for this already; xnox even had a juju charm
<sergiusens> balloons: the desktop next images could be used instead as well
<balloons> sergiusens, last I checked the emulator has timeout issues trying to run AP tests
<sergiusens> balloons: on x86?
<sergiusens> where are the bugs for that?
<sil2100> davmor2: I think let's wait for tomorrow ;)
<balloons> meaning they ran, but since we don't know when an app launches fully (and on the emulator it's a min), they fail
<sil2100> davmor2: we'll be reverting something so the next image will be more exciting
<davmor2> sil2100: \o/
<balloons> sergiusens, there's a bug for us not being able to tell when an app is finished loading..
<sergiusens> balloons: is that the bug where I complain as well?
 * sergiusens wonders if there is one where he doesn't complain after mentioning that
<balloons> specific to the emulator, I've not been able to use it since the unity issues a couple weeks ago. That bug never seems to have gone away for me. Unity crashes on start. I've not done enough to debug why that is.
<balloons> sergiusens, complain away :-) I don't have the bug offhand, let's see
<plars> sil2100: brendand: ok, filemanager is much improved, 25 pass, 1 fail
<balloons> sergiusens, other than the startup timing, simple AP tests ran. The other issue I encountered was going OOM
<plars> but at least it runs properly now
<sergiusens> balloons: then the first thing we need to do, is enable image testing on emulator and trigger traincon 0 on it
<nik90> sil2100: has there been any news or progress on bug 1357311?
<ubot5> bug 1357311 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Datetime indicator's menu no longer shows events or Settings button: "Empty!"" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357311
<balloons> sergiusens, is there a generic bug for OOM and speed issues? I'd be happy to make a meta-bug for AP tests that link to those bugs, along with the app launch issue
<nik90> sergiusens: in addition to the bug balloons pointed out, there are 2 other bugs related to the app header being cut off and some scrolling issues in the emulator for the past 2 weeks
<sergiusens> nik90: yeah; these are bugs due to lack of traincon 0 wrt to the emulator
<sil2100> plars: \o/
<sergiusens> I guess everyone knows about them, but care less to fix them
<nik90> sergiusens: yes
<sil2100> nik90: not sure... the only info we have is in the bug itself
<nik90> sergiusens: imho, we should trigger traincon 0 and fix all issues listed in the landing email rather than wait for it to be high priority later on.
<ogra_> sergiusens, not ture, rsalveti made us block on emu bugs the last traincon 0 round
<nik90> not just the image blockers
<sergiusens> that too
<sergiusens> ogra_: but that was a manual block
<sil2100> ogra_: do you have a moment to upload a revert package?
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, and it was a very serious issue too
<sergiusens> ogra_: if pass rate is not good as mako; it should be a blocker
<ogra_> sil2100, and have tedg and tvoss hate me forevah !?!?
<sergiusens> or will never reach the "run on emulator" goal
<sil2100> ogra_: no worries! They +1'ed ;)
<ogra_> sergiusens, prob is that we have no pass rate for emulator ... we dont run smoketests for it
<sil2100> ogra_: there's no one around this week to work on it...
<fginther> balloons, sure, can we do a hangout 2 hours from now?
<sil2100> ogra_: Stephane and Serge are both attending a conference ;/
<sergiusens> ogra_: that's why I said it should be enabled ;-)
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, ok ... i just dont want to be the bad guy ... nobody will buy me beer anymore !
<balloons> fginther, yes I would be free thanks!
<fginther> balloons, anyone else need to join?
<ogra_> sergiusens, it would need to be able to run them first of all :P
<ogra_> enabling wont help if the test suites cant run
<balloons> fginther, well clock is going to be the guniea pig as usual, so nik90 can come if he wishes.
<sergiusens> ogra_: they can run
<sergiusens> ogra_: just not well enough
<ogra_> i thought we still werent read for that
<sergiusens> and that should be traincon 0 right there
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, do we have anyone who couldfind time t work on it ?
<nik90> balloons: ?
<ogra_> that smells like eternal traincon 0
 * nik90 read backlog
<sil2100> ogra_: no worries! The revert will be signed by me ;)
<rsalveti> emulator should indeed block promotion
<sergiusens> ogra_: rtm is going to be crap for app developers if the emulator doesn't work
<balloons> nik90, qmltests, jenkins, clock app :-)
<nik90> balloons: ooh yes
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, but we can fix the emulator for utopic since rtm happens before utopic
<nik90> balloons: we have some qml tests ready to test
<sergiusens> ogra_: as long as no new framework is added; it should work
<balloons> indeed, so there's something live for fginther to play with
<ogra_> rsalveti, how exactly without having dsomeone to put time into getting tests on it at all ?
<davmor2> sil2100: you make it sound like everyone hates you and doesn't buy you beer already? say it isn't so ;)
<nik90> fginther, balloons: sure I will come..
<rsalveti> ogra_: manually validating it before promoting something would already help
<sil2100> davmor2: that's true! No one buys me beer! I guess that's because I don't drink beer, hmmm
<fginther> nik90, you should have an invite
<davmor2> sil2100: hahahahaha
<ogra_> davmor2, we may both have long hair, but i llook sligthly different from sil2100
<ogra_> (you mixed up the beer comment ;) )
<ogra_> sil2100, but you are polish !!! now dont tell us you dont eat sausage either !
<sil2100> I love sausage!
<infinity> Mmm, sausage.
<ogra_> :)
<infinity> robru: Still need those reviews?
<sil2100> ogra_: anyway, if you have time here you can find all package essentials: http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/packaging/
<sil2100> ogra_: for the revert upload ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: polish vodka then ;)
 * ogra_ wgets 
<Laney> dget!
<robru> infinity, yeh
<robru> yeah
<nik90> fginther: yup got it.. thnx
<infinity> What's with these version numbers?
<infinity> 0.6.2+rtm+rtm ...
<ogra_> we add one +rtm per upload :)
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain really struggles with source packages.
<robru> uh
<ogra_> for the fun of long version numbers
<infinity> robru: So, unity-scopes-api needs to be pushed back with "the changelog doesn't even remotely describe the change".
<infinity> robru: Drops a bunch of linked libraries (which is probably great!), but doesn't say why, or even that it's being done.
<robru> infinity, hm, ok
<infinity> robru: Also, automatic re-sorting of the symbols file is ludicrous.  There's no way (short of me sorting the old and new and comparing) to tell if symbols have been dropped, which is the whole point of the file (and reviewing it) in the first place.
<robru> infinity, are you talking about u1db?
<infinity> robru: Yes.
<robru> infinity, automatic sorting? as far as I know we don't sort the symbols file. unless the upstream did that
<infinity> robru: The diff pretty clearly shows the sort order changing.  ie: symbols moving up and down in the file.
<infinity> If the new order is somehow preferred by upstream, I'll happily do the one-time sort-and-diff review to make sure it's sane, but if it's an accident (say, some tool that behaves differently on Jon's LA_ALL=en_UK machine than on Fred's LC_ALL=fr_FR machine), then they should fix it so they don't keep generating pointless changes.
<robru> infinity, I dunno, looks random, I wouldn't describe it as sorted. One chunk changes from "S, T, O, R, B" to "S, O, T, R, B". I don't know what alphabet that's being sorted against.
<robru> infinity, figures neither of the listed upstreams are here right now
<robru> infinity, ok is that all that's wrong? I'll kick it back to upstreams
<infinity> robru: Anyhow, any time there's a '-' line in a symbols diff without an ABI and package name bump, that's a massive red flag.
<infinity> robru: In this case, maybe the sumbols all just moved around in the file, but that's sort of why they shouldn't do that. :P
<elopio> t1mp: tvoss: sorry, I was out of the office. Can I help you with something?
<infinity> robru: Let me look at unity-scopes-shell too, since it's the same landing.
<robru> infinity, well most of it is hard to read, but that one example I already mentioned, shows the version number bumping from 0.6.0 to 0.6.2
<robru> so it's not just a simple shuffle, version numbers are changing
<infinity> robru: That's not an ABI bump.
<infinity> robru: The library is still libunity-scopes3, hence no symbols can change or drop, only be added.
<infinity> robru: And unity-scopes-shell has the same "dropped u1db with no changelog entry explaining why".
<robru> ok
<infinity> If this is a fault of the tools putting together the changelogs, we need to fix this.
<infinity> If this is a fault of the upstreams literally commiting silent changes, well.  Good thing we employ these upstreams and can teach them, right?  Right?
<bfiller> robru: can you republish silo 20, all MR's are approved now
<robru> infinity, i'll check the merges. i'm not aware of any bugs with changelog generation, most likely somebody had an MP that did two things but only described one of them
<infinity> robru: In both cases, I'm almost positive the dropping u1db (and related) deps is what we want, but that's no excuse for sliding it in silently with no comment on the matter. :P
<robru> bfiller, done
<balloons> sergiusens, do you have the time to tackle getting tests going on the emulator then or ?
<ogra_> sil2100, uploaded ...
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks! HAHA, you're to blame now!
 * sil2100 runs away
<ogra_> lol
 * ogra_ throws beer at sil2100 
<robru> infinity, yeah, https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity-scopes-shell/location-setting/+merge/230694 here's where they drop u1db but the commit message doesn't mention it.
<sergiusens> balloons: I don't plan on catching up on anything until ci supports it as a candidate for traincon 0
<infinity> robru: landing-13 looks better, except for ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts not documenting the addition of enable-mir.
<balloons> sil2100, plars would you guys (CI) support the emulator as a candidate for traincon 0, per sergiusens ^^?
<plars> sil2100: I haven't tried it super recently, but I haven't seen much improvement on that front either. Last I knew the emulator wasn't even capable of running ap tests without crashing
<plars> balloons: ^
<sil2100> balloons: up until now we were only considering the emulator just like a supported platform, so only making sure it 'works'
<balloons> so we're between a rock and hard place then sergiusens. I'm willing to help out, but there's definitely hurdles to cross
<sil2100> balloons: currently we're busy enough getting one platform into a promotable state, I don't want to think of how much time we would need to get the emulator in the equation as well
<balloons> thanks plars sil2100
<sil2100> balloons: since mako is our main focus and it's able to hold up promotion for more than 7 days in average ;/
<balloons> sil2100, yes, I know I'm waiting for the new image for clock app atm :-)
<robru> infinity, thanks
<robru> brb, breakfast
<sil2100> o/
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: could you try something for me please.  Pick up you phone walk out of range of your wifi and see if the indicator updates,  I was about 800+Metres from home and I couldn't connect to the internet couldn't figure out why till I realised the phone said I was still connected to the wifi
<davmor2> I'm wondering if the issue with the clock isn't so localised to the clock
<ogra_> davmor2, mine does that every time i wake itup from suspend :P
<ogra_> indicator shows wlan fine but browser or webapps get me a network error ... inspecting the device everything seems fine ... no erros
<ogra_> but i can only get online again after tapping one of my APs (even if its the same one) and trigger a re-connect
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah so for me I had to knock the wifi off to trigger 3g and then everything was fine
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm concerned that it didn't update though, I'm beginning to suspect that the clock rendering and wifi not updating could be related.  did you file a bug for the wifi?
<ogra_> it did update for me yesterday when i took my phone to the store with me
<ogra_> but i dont know when it did that ... i had it in my pocket
<ogra_> probably its just slow
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah but it wasn't that is what is concerning me
<popey> davmor2: i can't yet, but will do a bit later
<davmor2> popey: thanks
<popey> just rebooted my phone and all i see (for over 30 mins) is the small rotating ubuntu logo
<davmor2> popey: ouch that doesn't sound good
<popey> apport loop
<popey> telephony-service
 * popey reboots
<davmor2> man I thought things were meant to get more stable now not less
<popey> booted that time
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): robru | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA.
<popey> gah, really wish network manager wouldn't connect to the farthest access point
<ahayzen> +1
<davmor2> popey: but it wants to damn you
<ahayzen> popey, is that a bug for that ...i am sitting ~1m away from one ap point and it always connects to the other one ~10m away
<popey> of course what it really means is I should sort my house wifi our
<popey> yyes
<popey> bug 1330471
<ubot5> bug 1330471 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "nm connects to far away access points since #83 mako & flo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330471
<ahayzen> popey, thanks i'll confirm it :)
<popey> thank you
<robru> rsalveti, not sure what happened in the spreadsheet but I fixed it up so your maliit landing correctly points at silo 8.
<robru> rsalveti, don't run the WATCH_ONLY build until after the source package already finishes building
<rsalveti> robru: hm, I didn't run watch-only for mallit
<rsalveti> maliit
<robru> rsalveti, I know you didn't, I'm saying don't do it ;-)
<rsalveti> robru: oh, then fine, thanks :-)
<robru> rsalveti, there's some kind of bug where citrain can get itself in an inconsistent state if you run the WATCH_ONLY build before the source package finishes building. makes it a pain to publish after that.
<rsalveti> oh, good to know :-)
<robru> rsalveti, yeah, it used to work fine but it bit me a couple times last week
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 198 DONE (finished: 20140818 18:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/198.changes ===
<robru> woop woop
<ogra_> rsalveti, new browser ^^
<ogra_> no more jiggly ... (they say)
<davmor2> robru: ah your the other part time zoidberg along with popey
<robru> davmor2, http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): robru | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU
<davmor2> robru: is it just a zoidberg appreciation society? :D
<robru> davmor2, actually I was going more for some kind of air raid siren, but zoidberg is cool so if that's what you got out of 'woop woop' them I'm all for it ;-)
<robru> (if I was trying for zoidberg I would have typed a few more 'woop's ;-)
<davmor2> robru: hahahaha
<davmor2> robru: popey even has the ascii version of zoidberg :)
<robru> nice
<robru> oh yeah I think i saw that once
<nik90> ogra_: yup the browser experience is so much better
<nik90> ogra_: although launchpad.net looks terrible on the phone and doesn't use the entire phone width for some reason
<ogra_>  yeah, some work for the design team :)
<jhodapp> robru, can I get a silo for line 37?
<jhodapp> nik90, that's the fix for clock app to play sounds
<jhodapp> nik90, I'd need you to test that fix out when it builds in whatever silo I get assigned
<nik90> jhodapp: cool..I will keep an eye on it
<robru> jhodapp, ok you got 16
<jhodapp> robru, thanks ^
<robru> jhodapp, you're welcome
<nik90> jhodapp: will do
<nik90> jhodapp: couldn't I test the fix from the https://code.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/media-hub/allow-shared-sounds/+merge/231242 ? It has armhf packages that I can manually install on the phone to test
<jhodapp> nik90, it's better to test from the silo packages
<nik90> jhodapp: ack
<jhodapp> robru, does this mean media-hub is in another silo? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-016-1-build/2/console
<robru> jhodapp, no, it means that somebody manually uploaded a new version to distro, bypassing citrain. you have to sync the changes back
<jhodapp> ok
<robru> jhodapp, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/182350513/media-hub_1.0.0%2B14.10.20140813-0ubuntu1_1.0.0%2B14.10.20140813-0ubuntu2.diff.gz here's the diff from distro, please apply that directly to trunk then rebuild
<jhodapp> robru, ok
<boiko> robru: btw, silo 15 fixes dialer-app's and messaging-app's autopilot failures seen in recent smoke tests
<boiko> robru: so if there is an image building scheduled soon, it might be worth including that one
<robru> boiko, ah you just missed it. next one isn't for about 8 hours.
<boiko> robru: that's fine, at least it is fixed already :)
<robru> boiko, hehe, great, thanks
<fginther> balloons, meeting time
<balloons> fginther, coming
<jhodapp> robru, can you advise on this, I'm not quite sure with looking at the debian/changelog what it's talking about: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-016-1-build/3/console
<robru> jhodapp, hm, when you took that diff I mentioned, did you push it to trunk or did you add it to your MP?
<jhodapp> robru, added to my MP
<robru> jhodapp, ok, right. so what's happened is, when you make changes to debian/changelog in your MP, citrain won't touch the changelog and considers your version as gospel. so all the automatic changelog-generation logic gets turned off. so now you have to either back that change out of your MP and just push it direct to trunk, or write your own changelog by hand (which is easy enough but annoying if there's lots of MPs in the silo)
<jhodapp> robru, hmm, so am I able to push directly to trunk?
<robru> jhodapp, depends on how the project is set up. if you're in the team that owns it you can.
<robru> jhodapp, I can push to pretty much any trunk that ctrain knows about so I'd be surprised if you can't push to your own trunk
<jhodapp> robru, should be, I registered the project
<jhodapp> robru, this is such a trivial change, I'll go ahead and just do that...and then I assume it'd just get picked up on the next image build right?
<robru> jhodapp, yeah, just push it to trunk then. if anybody gives you any guff about a trunk commit with no review, blame it all on jdstrand (since it's his direct distro upload that required this resync)
<robru> jhodapp, no, if you just push the whole MP to trunk, no packages will be built, and it won't be in the image build
<robru> jhodapp, image builds don't build from trunk, they pull packages from distro. and the way to get packages in distro is through citrain
<jhodapp> robru, ok, just to make sure I'll have nik90 just try out the packages build by the Jenkins bot
 * jdstrand notes he asked for permission on said direct upload
<jdstrand> ;)
<jhodapp> jdstrand, yeah, I think I oked that...I guess I didn't fully understand what that entailed
<boiko> robru: would you mind reconfiguring silo 004? I have added new components in there
<robru> jdstrand, yeah, no worries, direct uploads are normal and ok things, it just causes some re-sync dancing in citrain is all
<robru> boiko, sure
<jhodapp> robru, so then how would my change get into the next image?
<jdstrand> yep, which is why I asked about it first :)
<boiko> robru: thanks
<jhodapp> jdstrand, next time I'll say no :)
<robru> jhodapp, you have to build it in a silo and publish the silo. I was trying to say "just push the packaging change to trunk, then build your silo normally." sorry for the confusion
<nik90> jhodapp: so what do you want me to test?
<jhodapp> robru, ah ok...so it'll still go through the silo process then before being apart of the image...that's cool
<robru> jhodapp, yeah
<jhodapp> nik90, I guess nothing yet, I'll still want you to try silo 16 in a few mins
<nik90> jhodapp: oke
<robru> boiko, hm, having some trouble with the reconfig job, hang on...
<jhodapp> robru, cool yeah, it said nothing to do for merging, but is still building it in the silo
<robru> jhodapp, after you pushed to trunk you mean?
<jhodapp> robru, yep
<robru> jhodapp, yeah, that's fine, then it's just doing a trunk release.
<jhodapp> nik90, you can follow the progress here: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-016-1-build/4/console
<nik90> cool
<jhodapp> nik90, once you give me the ok that you're enabled, we can publish the silo
<nik90> jhodapp: yup will do so
<jhodapp> thanks
<robru> boiko, sorry there seems to be some kind of temporary connectivity issue with the spreadsheet, but it doesn't seem very temporary. still digging
<boiko> robru: oups, ok
<robru> boiko, ok seems to be working now. please build
<boiko> robru: nice! thanks
<robru> boiko, you're welcome!
<t1mp> elopio: hi
<t1mp> elopio: we were discussing this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1357252
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357252 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "Upstart jobs specifying cgroup fail to start occasionally" [Critical,Incomplete]
<t1mp> elopio: there were some questions how we execute the apps for testing on phone, I didn't know the answer and thought you would know
<t1mp> elopio: I don't know what's the status of that bug now
<t1mp> elopio: also there is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1358356 perhaps you can comment there to let us know what you think of it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358356 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "Run ubuntu-ui-toolkit tests before landing" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<elopio> we have two options to launch apps. If they are installed, we just use ubuntu-app-launch
<elopio> if we are using it from the build or branch dirs, we use the desktop-file-hint.
<elopio> t1mp: to fix the second bug, the best way is to turn the toolkit tests into autopkgtests
<Saviq> hum hum
<t1mp> elopio: can you comment on the bug? if you explain it to me and then I explain it to ted is not the most effective way to sort it out :)
<brendand_> fginther, what environment does this jenkins job run in? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1523/console
<Saviq> robru, I think it was overlooked that https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-001-3-merge-clean/1/console were MPs targetting respective trunks, but landed in rtm
<brendand_> fginther, or any like it
<t1mp> elopio: perhaps ted is right and we don't need to test anything additional in the app-launcher, but I don't have a clear view of what is/should be tested where
<robru> Saviq, sweet
<Saviq> robru, sweet how?
<Saviq> robru, rtm is ahead of utopic now
<robru> Saviq, because it's totally aweosme that I have to fix that now
<Saviq> on those two projects
<Saviq> robru, right, that
<fginther> brendand_, it runs under X11 on a cloud instance. The x server is started for each test run
<Saviq> robru, FWIW, check out the comment I left in that line in the spreadsheet
<elopio> t1mp: I think that when ubuntu-app-launcher lands, all the toolkit tests should run as a reverse dependency. autopkgtests will take care of that.
<elopio> t1mp: but the actual important part is to make sure that each fix lands with a test on the same project.
<robru> Saviq, yeah, I saw that, for some reason i was thinking somebody else took care of that already
<elopio> t1mp: I can comment on the bugs.
<brendand_> fginther, is it utopic desktop?
<rsalveti> robru: I published silo 2, now waiting to see if the src package publishing will work
<fginther> brendand_, it's utopic, but it's not running unity
<fginther> brendand_, it's installed from a cloud image
<fginther> not desktop
<robru> rsalveti, oh, ok
<rsalveti> robru: seems you tried to publish right after I published it
<brendand_> fginther, so the seed is different from the phone image, of course
<robru> rsalveti, yep
<rsalveti> not sure if it'll stay in a broken state now
<robru> rsalveti, it should be good I think.
<fginther> brendand_, yes, of course :-)
<rsalveti> great
<brendand_> fginther, can you confirm that python3-lxml is seeded in that image?
<Saviq> robru, sounds like thostr didn't get all the memos about what rtm is ;)
<Saviq> although I did try to unconfuse him today, obviously failed to do so
<robru> Saviq, ok I'm gonna send an email
<Saviq> robru, yeah, sounds like stuff needs to be cleared up
<t1mp> elopio: I commented on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1358356
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358356 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "Run ubuntu-ui-toolkit tests before landing" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<tedg> robru, How's the silo count? Could I get one to leave the cgroup'd UAL in for testing? (it'll probably stay for a week)
<robru> tedg, yeah we can probably do that.
<robru> tedg, do you have a spreadsheet line?
<tedg> robru, No, was asking first, I'll need to setup an unrevert MR too.
<robru> tedg, sure, there's 4 free, I don't anticipate anything big, just ping me when the spreadsheet row is ready
<tedg> robru, Cool, thanks!
<fginther> brendand_, Installed: 3.3.5-1
<robru> tedg, you're welcome
<Saviq> robru, there's one more thing: Releasing 0.6.2+rtm+rtm+rtm+14.09.20140818-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> robru, see anything unexpected? ;)
<Saviq> robru, there's only two in Releasing 0.5.3+rtm+rtm+14.09.20140818-0ubuntu1 ;)
<Saviq> it's like it's accumulating them as it goes, and I'm not really joking
<t1mp> Saviq: what's the release target for that? utopic? ;)
<Saviq> sounds like some variable isn't reset
<robru> Saviq, yeah, that's a feature. A new "+rtm" gets prepended every time the build is retried. We were having a problem where it used to say "0ubuntu3" or whatever, but we found that numbers were too hard to read. It's so convenient now, you can just see how many times "+rtm" appears in the string and you know right away how many times the build was retried ;-)
<brendand_> fginther, that's something of an issue sometimes, because it means branches that don't get tested on mako can run into dependency problems
<Saviq> robru, oh! never thought of that
<brendand_> fginther, we got this recently with filemanager
<Saviq> numbers?
<Saviq> who uses numbers
<robru> Saviq, but yeah, I'm aware. I'll look at it shortly, just got some other stuff to clean up first
<Saviq> what are we? engineers in 1990?
<tedg> Hmm, I think that sil2100 messed up this version number ;-) "0.4+14.10.20140808.2.is.0.4+14.10.20140808.2"
<nik90> jhodapp: two questions. 1. After installing media-hub from the silo, do I need to restart the media-hub service? If yes how to do it?
<tedg> Yes, yes it is :-)
<t1mp> Saviq: it is a 1-ary number
<nik90> jhodapp: 2. Once I finish testing, how do I proceed to remove the silo?
<jhodapp> nik90, yes, "restart media-hub"
<Saviq> t1mp, yup, base +rtm
<jhodapp> nik90, try ppa-purge, or just do a fresh flash of 198 with --wipe
<nik90> jhodapp: ok
<brendand_> fginther, is there a plan long or medium term to address that?
<brendand_> fginther, either by getting those running on devices, or perhaps on the emulator
<tedg> robru, line 38
<Saviq> robru, oh no it isn't!
<fginther> brendand_, I agree that can be a problem, but right now, we don't have a way to run the core-apps MPs on makos... Yes, we want to run these on the emulator, but I don't have a timeline for that
<Saviq> robru, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/rtm-14.09
<robru> Saviq, oh well, nobody told me of that one
<Saviq> robru, it happened like last week! ;)
<fginther> brendand_, we still don't have emulator as a smoke testing platform
<robru> Saviq, hm, actually when I asked sil if I could publish this latest one, he said he wasn't sure if the rtm publish job was ever tested. so how did an rtm landing get out without sil or i knowing?? :-P
<Saviq> robru, lol, good question
<Saviq> robru, someone needs to buy sil some lecithin
<Saviq> robru, although he did push a whole lot of it through manually
<Saviq> robru, fixing things as it went
<robru> Saviq, ah that could be why
<Saviq> robru, so maybe that's what he meant
<robru> Saviq, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-001-2-publish/build?delay=0sec indeed there's only one successful publish job, and it's mien
<nik90> jhodapp: confirmed silo-16 fixes my issue with audio playback :)
<Saviq> robru, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-000-2-publish/build?delay=0sec
<jhodapp> nik90, excellent!
<Saviq> robru, mine was there
<jhodapp> nik90, I'll publish then
<nik90> jhodapp: yup go go go :)..lets make into the next image build
<Saviq> robru, "Started by user Łukasz Zemczak"
<jhodapp> robru, can you please publish silo 16 for me?
<Saviq> robru, so like, really, he can't say no :)
<robru> Saviq, ah, the mysterious silo 0!
<Saviq> robru, the one and only
<robru> jhodapp, can you mark it tested:yes, please?
<jhodapp> robru, done
<robru> jhodapp, thanks!
<robru> jhodapp, and approve the merge ;-) https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-016-2-publish/2/console
<jhodapp> robru, right
<jhodapp> robru, got weird since it said merged
<robru> jhodapp, oh right, nm
<jhodapp> robru, how's that work now?
<tedg> robru, Thanks!
<robru> jhodapp, just stupid code. it doesn't consider 'Merged' as being equivalent of 'Approved', so it thinks "oh, this merge is not approved!" so I just told it to allow unapproved merges and it was fine
<robru> tedg, you're welcome
<jhodapp> robru, ok great, thanks man
<robru> jhodapp, you're welcome
<robru> haha
<rsalveti> lol
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU
<robru> kenvandine, mterry: need some packaging advice, anybody around?
<mterry> robru, I'm around briefly
<robru> mterry, can you think of a punctuation character that would be valid in a debian version number, and sorts lexically higher than +.
<robru> ?
<mterry> robru, I think the point of + is that it's treated as highest
<robru> mterry, eg, like is "rtm*14.09" a higher version than "rtm+14.09" and still legal? crap
<mterry> robru, just like ~ is bottom
<mterry> robru, this might help? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man5/deb-version.5.html
<mterry> robru, that indicates that + is not special
<mterry> robru, try .
<robru> mterry, thanks
<mterry> robru, if that doesn't work, reading the Sorting Algorithm part of that man page is likely going to help.  gotta go
<robru> mterry, thanks a ton!
<rsalveti> robru: you can publish this one ^ :-)
<robru> rsalveti, gladly! ;-)
<popey> I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/8083631/ when trying to re-trigger https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/play-sound-preview/+merge/230959
<nik90> popey: I have no idea what means
<popey> jenkins is ill i think
<popey> ooh, worked this time
<popey> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-dev-ubuntu-clock-app-utopic-3.0-ci/ building
<nik90> woohoo
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-19
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 199 building (started: 20140819 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 199 DONE (finished: 20140819 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/199.changes ===
<Mirv> 1morning
<Mirv> so it should be #199 that will show better results, hopefully
<sergiusens> good 19th
<Mirv> hopefully soon ending good 18th to you
<Mirv> "the sooner you assign to me that silo, the better", I guess
<sergiusens> Mirv: it's the 19th here now too :-P
<sergiusens> Mirv: if you assign it soon; I'll get through it soon :-)
<Mirv> yeah :) already did, landing-008
<sergiusens> ty
<Mirv> rsalveti: the branches would need to be approved https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/ubuntu-touch-session/update_touch_pa_add_voicecall_volume/+merge/231289 + https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/telepathy-ofono/set_default_voicecall_volume/+merge/231290
<Mirv> although you usually land your own stuff anyway, but just noticed from the queuebot
<rsalveti> Mirv: yup, just got the silo before asking people to review/test
<Mirv> rsalveti: right, there's just "Testing pass" preselected, that's why I checked
<Mirv> thanks :)
<rsalveti> Mirv: oh, my mistake
<rsalveti> thanks
<rsalveti> Mirv: something is busted with this silo, I pushed a new rev to my telepathy-ofono MR, tried a rebuild and it didn't get the new rev
<rsalveti> tried a force rebuild and still nothing
<rsalveti> it still tried to upload the src package with the same version as the one it is already available (from a previous build)
<Mirv> rsalveti: it does say it took rev 99 at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-002-1-build/8/console
<rsalveti>   Uploading telepathy-ofono_0.2+14.10.20140819-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<rsalveti> Mirv: ^ still the same version id as the older one already available in the ppa
<rsalveti> for some reason it didn't add the .1
<Mirv> oh, it's not increasing it and so the upload (silently) fails
<rsalveti> yeah
<Mirv> rsalveti: robru has fixed some versioning things 5h ago :)
<rsalveti> hm
<robru> Mirv, rsalveti nope nope nope nope
<robru> nothing is fixed
<robru> it's all broken
<robru> broke broke broke
<rsalveti> lol
<Mirv> hehe
<robru> Just got back from dinner, still looking into this
<robru> initial experiments failed
<Mirv> ok then
<robru> something in the RTM changes broke the bit of code that knows to add .1 on rebuilds
<Mirv> rsalveti: if you need it quickly, I can fix it for you by getting the branch, manually fixing the changelog from the PPA, and doing it as a direct upload (plus manual merge afterwards)
<robru> fixing it to not add '+rtm+rtm+rtm' is pretty trivial but then you get identical version numbers that fail uploads, still figuring why .1 is missing
<robru> Mirv, rsalveti: wait what are you seeing? I thought only rtm was affected by this.
<Mirv> robru: so, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-002-1-build/8/console tried to upload with the same version number that is already in the PPA
<rsalveti> robru: no, this is for ubuntu
<rsalveti> Mirv: but wonder if that will cause even more issues :-)
<Mirv> telepathy-ofono 0.2+14.10.20140819-0ubuntu1
<robru> and you were expecting 19.1?
<rsalveti> yup
<Mirv> robru: yes, since 19 is already there, so in practice the upload failed
<robru> ok, that's the same as I saw in rtm.
<robru> will dig
<Mirv> rsalveti: there's no problem as long as I don't get swamped with such requests. it's just manually doing what CI train does.
<Mirv> but we can also just wait
<rsalveti> Mirv: mind doing that upload then (at least for now), want to get tiago to test/review this silo tomorrow morning
<rsalveti> there's a really annoying issue that is happening quite frequently with the latest images that makes me unable to launch apps
<rsalveti> even with latest
<Mirv> (not really, will relaunch watch only build after the manual upload is published there properly)
<Mirv> and with this, we can even switch back to the normal MP method and see if .2 appears after CI Train is fixed
<robru> Mirv, rsalveti ok the version stuff should be fixed, can you please try an upload?
<robru> Mirv, rsalveti if you do run a build job, please check the DEBUG flag, I added a bunch of debugging messages to help figure out what's going on with the versioning.
<Mirv> robru: ok, I'll reconfigure it back to using MP and try another rebuild
<robru> Mirv, paste me the build log when it starts please ;-)
<Mirv> robru: building https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-002-1-build/11/console
<Mirv> looks correct, .2 now there!
<robru> Mirv, sweet, thanks, debug output looks sane too
<Mirv> yes, it's building all good https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-002/+packages
<Mirv> thanks!
<robru> Mirv, you're welcome
<jibel> what is the bug # for the 'app fails to launch' issue? I reproduced it with the reverted version of u-a-l 0.4+14.10.20140808.2.is.0.4+14.10.20140808.2-0ubuntu1
<Mirv_> omg, network outage
<sil2100> jibel: LP: #gookistan 1357252
<sil2100> I mean
<jibel> sil2100, :) found it thanks
<sil2100> Ugh, why 'gookistan' o_O ?!
 * sil2100 doesn't understand his pastebin
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah, the workaround doesn't seem to have worked :/ (or is a different crash)
<tvoss> jibel, hah
<sil2100> CRAP!
<sil2100> tvoss, jibel: I think the revert was wrong
<sil2100> tvoss, jibel: I think it didn't really revert ANYTHING
<sil2100> F**K
<sil2100> I screwed it
<sil2100> ARGH
<brendand> sil2100, the u-a-l revert?
<sil2100> Yes
<tvoss> sil2100, ?
<brendand> sil2100, you didn't revert it at all, or made it worse ?
<Mirv> indeed, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/182632645/ubuntu-app-launch_0.4%2B14.10.20140808.2-0ubuntu1_0.4%2B14.10.20140808.2.is.0.4%2B14.10.20140808.2-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<sil2100> Didn't revert it at all
<Mirv> brendand: just no revert, a no-change rebuild
<brendand> sil2100, ok don't panic
<sil2100> I'm not panicing, I'm just really really pissed at myself
<sil2100> This reveerter script doesn't really work as it should
<Mirv> we have plenty of other blockers, so time-wise it's not any problem
<brendand> sil2100, how does reversion work? don't we just delete the newest version from the archive?
<sil2100> brendand: no, you can't do that, we need to upload a new version that's just like the old one
<brendand> sil2100, the results are not that bad today - 97.7%
<sil2100> But now I bloated it with a useless version
<brendand> sil2100, good news - camera-app is better now :)
<Mirv> brendand: and messaging/dialer!
<sil2100> ogra_: will have to ask you for a re-upload of ubuntu-app-launch :<
<sil2100> ogra_: http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/packaging/ :<
<sil2100> ogra_: pretty please with cherries on top
<ogra_> hmm, did we do anything specifically for dialer and messaging ?
<ogra_> they got massively better
<Mirv> ogra_: I believe it's the telephony-service
<sil2100> ogra_: 199 had a ofono landing that might have helped
<ogra_> k
<sil2100> I mean, telephony-service
<Mirv> :)
<Mirv> it's starting to look bearable again
<ogra_> sil2100, i get a 403 for .dsc, .diff.gz and .changes
<ogra_> (fix the permissions please)
<sil2100> uh, wth
<sil2100> ogra_: should be ok now I guess?
<ogra_> sil2100, uploaded
<ogra_> (if you didnt get mail yet)
<ogra_> sil2100, so tvoss just asked me for the recent trust store crashes ...
<ogra_> sil2100, there are none !!!
<ogra_> 199 seems to be crash free wrt trust store ...
<sil2100> ogra_: thank you, and sorry for the wrong packageyesterday ;/
<sil2100> OH!
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> np
<tvoss> ogra_, sil2100 I still would like to retrace the previous crash file
<ogra_> tvoss, default, camera ... webbrowser ... pick one of them and scroll down http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/197:20140818:20140811.1/9753/
<davmor2> sil2100: looking at the bug it looks like Saviq is looking at the clock out of sync
<davmor2> Saviq: when you look at that wifi is out of sync too, I told me I was connected to my home network 12 miles away last night,  now I know my router has a good reach but that would be stretching it a bit
<sil2100> davmor2: but that's just the unity8 bits probably, right?
<dbarth> good morning
<sil2100> davmor2: the indicator most probably also needs its own fix
<dbarth> our infamous silo 13 is blocked in -proposed because of an ap test issue
<dbarth> what's best to unblock that: rebuild silo13 and repush?
<davmor2> sil2100: Saviq is awesome make him fix it all, it'll work then honest :)
<sil2100> I guess we have limited Saviq resources :<
<Saviq> davmor2, sil2100, sounds like the same issue
<Saviq> dednick is looking into it
<sil2100> dbarth: because of an ap issue?
<dbarth> sil2100: ap test failing
<sil2100> dbarth: which silo is it? And what packages? Since I don't see anything migrating in CI Train right now
<dbarth> sil2100: it was silo 13, now gone
<dbarth> sil2100: package is: ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
 * sil2100 checks
<dbarth> it had to be manually acked because of arch-dependent things
<dbarth> i guess if we silo the fix real quick it can trigger a new upload request to unblock the previous one
<dbarth> i just wanted to verify to avoid accumulating errors which would be harder to fix later on
<sil2100> dbarth: but I see it in utopic already, it doesn't look stuck in -proposed
<dbarth> pitti pinged me this moning about it
<sil2100> Or is it causing some other package to get stuck?
<dbarth> ah maybe
<dbarth> well, you know what, i'll just silo the fix
<dbarth> and that should work
<sil2100> Yeah ;)
<sil2100> I think it's the simplest and best way
<dbarth> ok
<jibel> jodh, I added some info to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1357252/comments/17 with cgmanager in debug mode if it helps
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357252 in cgmanager (Ubuntu) "Upstart jobs specifying cgroup fail to start occasionally" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jodh> jibel: yes, thanks. saw that.
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): psivaa | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU
<cjwatson> OK, back from holiday, trawling through mail.  How are we looking for the RTM branch refresh?
<brendand> cjwatson, no promoted image still
<sil2100> cjwatson: so, no promoted image sadly... but the infrastructure seems ok (besides the +rtm bug that's a bit annoying still, but it's just a bug with rebuilds and will be fixed)
<cjwatson> Whoa, we haven't had a promoted image since I left?  Wow.
<sil2100> cjwatson: we have 3 blockers left basically
<sil2100> cjwatson: yeah ;/
<sil2100> cjwatson: I'll be switching TRAINCON-0 in a moment, as we anyway slowed down landings already
<cjwatson> Well, I wasn't going to be able to refresh the branch until we get a Launchpad deployment, so that I can avoid spamming uploaders with copy notices; but that sounds like I may not be able to do it today
<cjwatson> Guess I'll check with managers when possible
 * sil2100 out for lunch o/
<jgdx> cihelp: s-jenkins down?
<psivaa> jgdx: i just accessed it
<ev> jgdx: yeah, working here. What are you seeing?
<jgdx> psivaa, ev, webpage not available
<jgdx> which I think means I am on the network
<ev> jgdx: for a specific job or for the root URL?
<jgdx> ev, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-system-settings-ci/1243/
<jgdx> oh and the root url
<ev> yeah, it's there
<ev> you're presumably not on the VPN
<jgdx> ev, right, rebooting
<jgdx> ev, reboot fixed it.
<bzoltan1> psivaa:  I wonder if it would be possible to do more than a single build in the UITK autolanding http://10.98.3.13:8080/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-autolanding/
<psivaa> bzoltan1: more than a single build?
<bzoltan1> psivaa:  we have 41 active branches, half of them could build in few ten minutes and we could land a good bunch of fixes and improvement. Now it looks, that even after the applauncher is back in business it literally takes days to get the MRs landed on the staging.
<bzoltan1> psivaa: I mean Mirv has triggered about 5-7 MRs build, but I see only one. Are the others queuing?
<psivaa> bzoltan1: ohh, understand.
<bzoltan1> psivaa:  :) I am not sure if I understand how this works :) maybe I am asking silly questions... would not be the first time
<psivaa> bzoltan1: i dont see any of the -autolanding jobs in the queue.. only see a couple of -ci 's in the building state.
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU
<psivaa> bzoltan1: as per whether we can have multiple -autolanding jobs in parellel, i think fginther` would be able to give you a better answer
<psivaa> my feeling is that it might cause some conflicts
<bzoltan1> psivaa: Theoretically  it could, but if they would conflict then the conflict would be there in sequential landing order too... a conflict is conflict regardless of parallel or sequential landing order
<greyback_> trainguards: could I get a silo for spreadsheet line 13 please?
<psivaa> bzoltan1: yea, agree, but I wasn't only talking about text conflicts.. not entirely sure how MP's are proposed for UITK to decide if it'd cause any other issues :). so leaving it to fginther` :)
<t1mp> psivaa: the code base is getting quite large and we are only 3 people and we know who is working on what, so while conflicts are not impossible, they are not common
<psivaa> t1mp: ack, will raise it in the meeting today
<Mirv> greyback_: done
<ogra_> sil2100, what happened to that image you wanted to build ?
<silDroid> Hi guys!
<silDroid> sil2100 here, due to some car problems Im stuck in the city for some time
<silDroid> With only my phone handy
<ogra_> silDroid, tsk, use ubuntu !
<silDroid> Just so you know that it might take a while since Im back at my PC again :/
<ogra_> silDroid, i just pinged your other account, what happened to the image you wanted to build
<silDroid> Hey, on ubuntu I wouldnt able to give you guys a sign!
<ogra_> why ? just use the kiwi IRC client ;)
<ogra_> wroks fine as long as you dont put it in the background for to long
<silDroid> So, Ive been waiting for some input from the unity8 guys on the locker merge
<silDroid> Yeah, but I would have to install it first!
<silDroid> I have limited data here, eating up my payphone money
 * ogra_ adds it to the seed ... with a note that silDroid will write a test suite for it 
<silDroid> Not sure what happened with that merge, but I guess its best to just kick a new image
<ogra_> *g*
<silDroid> Hah!
<silDroid> ogra_: cpuld you kick a new image now maybe? As its getting latish anyway
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> doing
<silDroid> Ok, I go back to changing my tire, see you soon
<silDroid> o/
<greyback_> Mirv: I need advice. Job failed with https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-016-1-build/5/console - is it because I made a debian/changelog entry specifying the utopic series?
<greyback_> https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-api/surfaceSizerCallback/+merge/230270 is the MR in question
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 200 building (started: 20140819 13:25) ===
<greyback_> 200 *\o/*
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> 200 images and not a single green one this release cycle ...
<ogra_> thats a record ... (not a good one sadly)
<davmor2> sil2100: is this the image with the revert and additional fixes in place?
<ogra_> davmor2, only the revert i fear
<davmor2> sil2100: and is this the image you would like om26er to start dogfooding?
<ogra_> and some "normal" distro landings (udisks, apport)
<davmor2> ogra_: meh that's not so good :(
<Mirv> greyback_: yes, should be s/utopic/UNRELEASED/
<ogra_> davmor2, i think we are still waiting for a unity8 fix or so
<ogra_> davmor2, see backlog, sil2100 is busy changing a tire
<davmor2> oh yeah]
<greyback_> Mirv: figured, thanks
<fginther`> psivaa, bzoltan1, -autolanding jobs are executed in serial to prevent logical conflicts. MPs A and B can pass independently and both merge cleanly, but the combination of A+B may cause tests or builds to fail.
<davmor2> bfiller: you around?
<bfiller> davmor2: yes, on call
<bzoltan1> fginther`: psivaa: in that case we need to make the builds faster. This build http://10.98.3.13:8080/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-autolanding/367/ is running for 4 hours already. With 10-12 MRs in  queue that means 2-3 days before I can start landing on Utopic
<bzoltan1> fginther`: psivaa: and that is horror.
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): fginther | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU
<cjwatson> bzoltan1: do you do any internal parallelisation in the test suite?
<Mirv> jdstrand: if you're around, can you explicitly say "approve" to https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/mediascanner2/apparmorfix/+merge/230977 ?
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: no, we do not
<jdstrand> Mirv: it looks like it is all done?
<jdstrand> Status: Approved
<Mirv> jdstrand: yes, but not by a core-dev (like you), and it's a packaging change :) so say "ack"
<fginther`> bzoltan1, the biggest issue appears to be the mako testing, when it gets backed up, bad things happen all around, especially for uitk
<jdstrand> Mirv: done
<Mirv> jdstrand: thanks
<fginther`> bzoltan1, I'm assuming removing this test would not be a good solution?
<Mirv> sil2100: I released a couple of isolated, small and good sounding fixes to mediascanner2 (remove one apparmor restriction), webbrowser (bug fix, and webbrowser fixes have had a very good track record), and notify-osd autopkgtest change
<Mirv> sil2100: I also finished the patched qtdeclarative testing and all AP:s + manual testing, but I'll leave it to you/robru to decide if you can have it before traincon-0 or not
<greyback_> trainguard: can I get a reconfigure of silo16, needed to add qtmir/gles twin
<sil2100> greyback_: hi! Sure
<brendand> sil2100, did we have any major regressions in 199 worth mentioning?
<greyback_> sil2100: thanks :)
<sil2100> greyback_: hah, had problems finding your silo-line, someone sabotaged your line on the spreadsheet ;)
<greyback_> the cheek!
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<sil2100> brendand: not really, nothing visible at least...
<sil2100> davmor2: so, #200 would be a dogfooding candidate I would say, yes
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah it will be me hitting it with hammers, om26er|away had to disappear but will be back latter and take over.  so as soon as it lands I'll kill it with fire........erm I meant test it honest
<dbarth> sil2100: i messed up my silo 6, can you help me clean it?
<dbarth> sil2100: i would just like to keep the webapp-override branch, but the ppa contains something else which i can't seem to get rid of
<sil2100> dbarth: hey! What's up?
<dbarth> hi
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> Looking
<dbarth> just asking you because you were last to talk on the chan
<dbarth> sorry ;)
<sil2100> uh, right, interesting
<sil2100> Even though the build happened, I don't see your upload in the PPA
<dbarth> sil2100: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-006/+packages
<dbarth> has an old version + oSoMoN has a silo with same component, slated for landing right now
<ogra_> sil2100, argh. looks like #200 failed to build
<dbarth> so mine is next in line but may be caught in a crossfire
<sil2100> dbarth: exactly, that's the old version, the new one did not appear in the PPA
<dbarth> sil2100: right, it got kicked out
<sil2100> ogra_: wait, what? How?
<dbarth> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-006-1-build/4/console
<sil2100> dbarth: let me delete and re-try
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, are there issues with debootstrap atm ?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, dbarth: there’s no need to rebuild in silo 6 until silo 10 has fully landed
<sil2100> oSoMoN: so we're still waiting for silo 10, yes?
<sil2100> Ah, right, it's not m&c'd
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yes, and then we will rebuild silo 6 and attempt to land it
<pete-woods> sorry my silo request is nagging. it seems someone deleted the description, so I just pasted it back
<sil2100> dbarth, oSoMoN: ok, then let's wait with the test rebuild when silo 10 lands - if it will still cause trouble then I'll revisit
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8089733/
<dbarth> sil2100: ok
<ogra_> oh, thats the same error cjwatson pointed out before in another channel
<sil2100> pete-woods: the RTM-sync landing?
<ogra_> "possibly the package package is at fault"
<sil2100> pete-woods: but it's for utopic, right?
<sil2100> ogra_: package package?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> :)
<pete-woods> sil2100: yes
<pete-woods> sil2100: I misunderstood the process and landed something straight to RTM yesterday. so today I have to sync it to utopic
<sil2100> pete-woods: ah ;) Ok, right, 2 things regarding that:
<sil2100> pete-woods: 1) yes, as you know the normal way is first utopic, then backport to rtm
<sil2100> pete-woods: 2) no worries! The RTM packages will be now cleared and it will start off clean
<pete-woods> :D
<sil2100> pete-woods: so most probably you'll have to re-land that for RTM anyway ;p
<pete-woods> cool
<cjwatson> ogra_: yeah, I just punted to slangasek
<ogra_> cjwatson, any idea what that is ?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ^
<sil2100> pete-woods: anyway, assigning a silo for you in a moment
<ogra_> (just out of curiosity)
<cjwatson> ogra_: something to do with the latest util-linux merge I think, but the reason I punted is that I don't understand insserv well enough to have an exact diagnosis myself :)
<pete-woods> sil2100: thanks!
<ogra_> ah, great, thanks
<cjwatson> pete-woods: how did the RTM process work out for you otherwise?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, excellent, I’ll M&C now
<pete-woods> cjwatson: all good other than the add-apt tool
<cjwatson> pete-woods: right, we have asana tasks for that ... had forgotten it would bite the citrain tool which I guess is where you ran into it
<cjwatson> ogra_: re ubuntu-phone, did I miscommunicate something somewhere that implied we would be doing ongoing auto-syncs?
<pete-woods> cjwatson: yep. but other than that it all went smoothly :)
<cjwatson> pete-woods: excellent, thanks
<cjwatson> ogra_: (BTW I committed a fix for debootstrap's unhelpful message upstream)
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, no, i assumed rtm would behave towards ubuntu like ubuntu behaves towards debian ... (and we sould use something like an SRU process for syncing bits in)
<ogra_> s/sould/would/
<cjwatson> ogra_: I guess that's sort of true if you consider Debian import freeze to be this week :)
<ogra_> right, my assumption was you always push to ubuntu and then sync into rtm
<ogra_> but seems i got that the wrong way round :)
<cjwatson> no, that's the right way round
<cjwatson> but we will generally be relanding via citrain rather than syncing as such
<sil2100> ogra_: first ubuntu, then rtm ;)
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> there was my knowledge gap :)
<cjwatson> maybe for non-citrain uploads it may work out easier to sync with binaries, in some limited circumstances
<cjwatson> we do have proposed-migration, so it's possible, but we would have to work out how to QA things
<cjwatson> I guess we could assign a silo, copy-with-binaries into it, then land
<ogra_> i would also have expected the "traditional" touch arches to just stay with ubuntu
<ogra_> though i understand we need a reference for the new arches
<cjwatson> how do you mean by traditional arches?
<ogra_> with the same codebase
<ogra_> nexus line
<ogra_> vs the upcoming arches
<cjwatson> well, we'll still be building mako etc. from devel
<cjwatson> I don't care what people use there, but we need to fork all the same code so it makes no difference to me :)
<ogra_> right, but we likely wont really look at it much
<ogra_> heh, looks like the first kdubs fallout ... https://plus.google.com/+JonathanCorbet/posts/Q4HvGmPGjPs
<ogra_> *kdbus
<sil2100> charles: hey!
<sil2100> charles: so, just so I get things clear - the two blockers regarding time being out of sync and similar are not indicator-datetime issues?
<sil2100> charles: since I see a merge from dednick there, but just wanted to make sure it fixes all the issues for both the indicator and the welcome screen
<sil2100> dednick: ^ ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: which is fine ... but I expect it'll be useful for QA all the same, since not everyone has the new platforms
<ogra_> right, thats what i meant with "i understand we need a reference"
<dednick> sil2100: yes. but still working on it
<pete-woods> four whole free silos? nudge, wink, etc :)
<dbarth> sil2100: oSoMoN confirms that his silo landed, so can i haz a silo 6 clean up please?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU
<dbarth> or Ursinha maybe? ^^ see just above
<Ursinha> dbarth: I think that would be a trainguards job
<dbarth> ok nw
<dbarth> any trainguards around who can hlp me?
<robru> dbarth, one sec, we're all in a meeting
<oSoMoN> dbarth, can’t you trigger a rebuild of silo 6? wouldn’t that work?
<dbarth> oSoMoN: i tried already
<dbarth> i think that's fixed now, i saw the dashboard moving
<rsalveti> is 200 out already?
<ogra_> rsalveti, you didnt listen in the standup :P
<ogra_> rsalveti, builds are screwed
<rsalveti> ogra_: nops, sorry
<rsalveti> ogra_: oh, great
<ogra_> 200 failed
<ogra_> we're waiting for a fixed util-linux and will have to try again then
<rsalveti> oh =\
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> smells like traincon might happen before 200 actually
<rsalveti> that was another huge sync
<rsalveti> yay, perfect time for lunch I guess then
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> for a week off i guess
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> that might also work
<popey> pete-woods: can you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner2/+bug/1358275 please? bfiller ← is the bug you mentioned earlier.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358275 in Ubuntu Music App "SongsModel.status is not set as MediaStatus.Ready if rowCount is zero" [Undecided,New]
<pete-woods> popey: err. I'd have to forward you on to either jamesh or Satoris
<popey> ok, will poke them.
<pete-woods> :)
<pete-woods> trainguards: sorry to nag again about my silo request (line 33), but I'd really like to get this landed soon (and there are free silos)
<pete-woods> oh. I guess there's already a silo for scopes-shell :(
<bfiller> popey: thanks
<bfiller> popey: is this the bug blocking the content-hub landing?
<popey> bfiller: i believe so, will chase up when the guys are online
<bzoltan1> psivaa: fginther`: and this type of stuff does not help either http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-utopic-touch/3755/console
<bzoltan1> psivaa: fginther`: guys we really need to do something. It is just not OK to waith 7 hours to see an internal error for a single MR to build...
<greyback_> trainguards: can I get a reconfigure for silo16 plz? Want to add another qtmir change (adds lttng timing stats)
<robru> greyback_, as long as you're not adding a new source package you can click 'Recon' yourself in the dashboard.
<greyback_> robru: ah cool, thanks. I thought it was once per MR.
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: we're in TRAINCON-0 currently! Also: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<sil2100> robru: btw.! Could you add to your dashboard the Landing instructions/image status field? :)
<sil2100> robru: currently it only seems visible in the spreadsheet, would be nice to have it in the Dashboard as well
<sil2100> (maybe in the page title even?)
<robru> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> Thanks
<robru> greyback_, you do need to reconfigure if you add a new MR, but you only need our help if you're adding a new source package.
<greyback_> robru: ah I see. Thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, util-linux migrated ... should we be brave and try a built ?
<ogra_> *build
<sil2100> Brave is our second name
<sil2100> Let's do it!
<ogra_> yeah !
<ogra_> will you ? or should i ?
<sil2100> Let me do the honors
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> i'll then read the fail-log :)
<sil2100> The dashboard says it's still rebuilding though ;)
<ogra_> you need to select the right thing and stop that first
<sil2100> I'll request a build anyway
<sil2100> Oh, stop it first?
<sil2100> Remove from the list or disable?
<ogra_> let me do that ... one sec
<sil2100> Oh, cancel
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> Will you do that or should I press the cancel button?
<ogra_> i just tried to ... doesnt really show in the UI
<ogra_> still says re-building
<ogra_> no go :(
<ogra_> and no stgraber :(
<sil2100> ;/
<charles> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> charles: ping
<ogra_> hmm, log out and log in didnt make it react any different
<charles> sil2100: pong
 * ogra_ starts a build directly on the machine then
<sil2100> charles: pong? ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, build started from cmdline ...
<charles> sil2100, you pinged me a few hours back in-channel, what I can I do for you?
<charles> sil2100, or, more tersely: "pong" :-)
<sil2100> charles: indeed! But I asked a question afterwards, let me find the backlog - but anyway, I guess dednick more or less answered it already instead
<sil2100> charles: so I guess the ping might be a bit invalidated ;p
<robru> ok, take a peek at https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/simplify-argparse/+merge/231438 when you get a chance, I'll take lunch now
<robru> it looks like it works in preprod, I can't imagine any way it can go wrong ;-)
 * ogra_ wonders about the bot 
<robru> sil2100, ^
<ogra_> oh, it still waits for 200 to show up ... thats why it didnt announce the start
<robru> oops, wrong window, thought I sent that direct to sil2100 ;-)
<sil2100> robru: o/
<robru> luckily not super private info ;-)
<sil2100> OH NO EVERYONE WILL KNOW
<robru> everyone will know I'm doing work! gasp!
 * robru goes back to furiously twiddling his thumbs
<davmor2> robru: no everyone will know you are talking about doing work but obviously not working because you are too busy talking about it ;)
<robru> lol
<ogra_> sil2100, looks pretty good ... FYI https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch/+build/4318
<sil2100> ogra_: \o/
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: we're in TRAINCON-0 currently! Also: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<robru> ToyKeeper, you around for some QA signoff? silos 12 adn 15 need attention when you get a chance. thanks!
<ToyKeeper> robru: D'oh, when I checked half an hour ago no silos were ready.  I'll get started on those; any preference which is first?
<robru> ToyKeeper, maybe 15, I think that's a smaller fix for a recent landing
<ToyKeeper> dbarth ... isn't around, d'oh.
<ToyKeeper> robru: Any chance you know of any specific bug or testable behavior for silo 015?
<robru> ToyKeeper, one of the branches is labelled 'fix AP tests', so definitely run those... let me see if I can find more for you
<ToyKeeper> Usually we do a before/after test to make sure the thing which was supposed to change changed and nothing else broke...  but I don't see any info on what was wrong before.
<ToyKeeper> Two of the branches are a new upstream version, and I'm guessing the details there aren't well-known so it's just a smoke test.
<robru> ToyKeeper, sounds good to me. last I heard about this was that it was blocked in proposed due to failing autopkgtests, so if you know how to run those locally (eg, before I hit publish), that'd be super
<ToyKeeper> autopkg tests, no...  but I can at least try the autopilot tests.
<robru> ToyKeeper, generally i'd say 'try registering some online accounts or whatever' ;-)
<ToyKeeper> This week some discussion has started on our constant failure to promote images without traincon 0 and the causes for that...  there may soon be a push to ensure every silo includes permanent changes to test plans or AP suites, since it seems like many don't.
<tedg> robru, I'm landing the world! Oh, not really. But could I have silos for line 32 and 33 please? :-)
<robru> tedg, you got 9 and 10... but I must warn you, with great silos comes great responsibility!
 * tedg is sad he only has a small silo
<tedg> robru, Thanks!
* fginther` changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): fginther | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: we're in TRAINCON-0 currently! Also: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<ToyKeeper> In any case, 015 in progress.  Could take a while though, since the current approach requires testing four times...  (before/after on two devices)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 200 DONE (finished: 20140819 20:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/200.changes ===
<popey> woop
<ToyKeeper> ... why did that take 7 hours to build?
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: archive was broken
<rsalveti> previous build failed
<tvoss> davmor2, around?
<cjwatson> the archive wasn't broken, util-linux was broken :P
<ToyKeeper> Anyone know if there's already a bug for the clock indicator never updating (at all)?
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, maybe it's already covered by https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1328646
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328646 in Unity 8 "Clock out of sync on resume from suspend" [Critical,In progress]
<ToyKeeper> (which seems to have recently expanded in scope)
<ToyKeeper> Well, that's weird.  Why would silo 015 make some of the app icons disappear?
<charles> could I get a QA signoff for silo 10?
<charles> ToyKeeper, yep, I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1357311 is also related
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357311 in Unity 8 "Datetime indicator's menu no longer shows events or Settings button: "Empty!"" [High,New]
<veebers> trainguards: what's the best (quickest) way to get line 36 through? It's packaging changes made by pitti, so shouldn't need a full gatekeeper run for testing.
<robru> veebers, looking
<robru> veebers, yeah, "isolated fixes" don't require QA acking, also that diff looks trivial, also pitti is a core dev. I can just ram that through...
<veebers> robru: awesome, thanks for that :-)
<robru> veebers, you know, after you test it ;-)
<veebers> robru: ack, I'll run the unity8 tests in the gatekeeper once I've built the packages
<robru> veebers, ok, you're in silo 20
<ToyKeeper> charles: After silos 015 and 012.
<robru> veebers, you are the alpha and the omega
<veebers> robru: hah, silo 1 && 20 nice. I should be able to 'testing ok' silo 1 today, assuming the test run didn't explode (again)
<robru> veebers, yep, please be extra careful with an autopilot landing, that is one of the few things that has the potential to break *everything* ;-)
<veebers> robru: ack, that's why we run it through the gate keeper a number of times to ensure. Unfortunately we had some good runs then the image results went bad :-\
<robru> veebers, urk, merge conflict. can you fix it or should we wait for pitti?
<robru> veebers, or do you want me to fix it? ;-)
<veebers> robru: i'm just looking now (I re-proposed to get the diff updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/autopilot-qt/py3-deps/+merge/231477)
<veebers> robru: I'm pretty sure that diff lines 24-33 should just stay as is, not sure what to do about the difference in lines 9 & 12 (i.e. the removal of '| python-autopilot (>= 1.4),'))
<veebers> I suppose just remove line 12 and keep 9
<robru> veebers, I'm thinking the other way arund... pitti's diff would result in keeping 12 and dropping 9.
<veebers> robru: looking at the log, that was removed in distro and I synced that in trunk (revno: 84)
<robru> veebers, alright then.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-20
<robru> veebers, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/autopilot-qt/pitti-py3-deps/+merge/231478 here's a fixed MP, want to build that one instead?
 * veebers looks
<veebers> robru: yeah looks good. Thanks :-)
<robru> veebers, no worries
<ToyKeeper> Actually, make that 012 then 010.  015 is misbehaving.
<veebers> I'll update the spreadsheet now
<veebers> robru: I need to reconfig then build right?
<robru> veebers, yep, should work if you recon first.
<robru> ToyKeeper, is it a known bug that you can't exit a scope in image 200? I opened the reddit scope and I can't seem to get out of it by swiping...
<robru> ToyKeeper, nm, it's weird
<ToyKeeper> robru: Not that I'm aware of...
<robru> ToyKeeper, yeah, had to press the back button 'just so', quite a small target apparently.
<ToyKeeper> robru: That reminds me...  I've been meaning to file a bug about something which might cause that.  I mostly notice it when typing.  Any tap which is too close to the edge gets interpreted as the beginning of an edge swipe, and not passed to the app.
<ToyKeeper> Makes it difficult to hit the keys on the left and right edges of the keyboard.
<ToyKeeper> ... and apparently makes the back button even harder to press.  As if being in the least-accessible corner wasn't already enough.
<robru> ToyKeeper, yeah that sounds like what i just saw.
<robru> ToyKeeper, oh hey, when you said silo 15 was misbehaving, what method did you use to install it?
<robru> ToyKeeper, are you using 'citrain device-upgrade'?
<ToyKeeper> robru: No, but I'm doing the same thing.  Add the PPA, remove all other package sources, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, reboot.
<ToyKeeper> The 'misbehaving' bit only happens after installing both 015 and the AP test bits.  It makes several app icons disappear.
<robru> ToyKeeper, ah, well "remove all the other package sources" is the trick there, because 'citrain device-upgrade' doesn't do that and so it's prone to breaking things by installing non-silo stuff that's in the archive but not yet in a released image.
<ToyKeeper> Doesn't happen with image 199 + AP, or with 199 + silo-015 but no AP.
<robru> ToyKeeper, are you using any sort of script to help automate the "remove all other package sources" step? if so I'd like to incorporate that into the citrain script ;-)
<ToyKeeper> robru: Yes, a thing I've had kicking around for a while called 'get-silo'.
<robru> ToyKeeper, ooooh, please share!
<ToyKeeper> robru: #!/bin/bash
<ToyKeeper> # install everything from a landing silo
<ToyKeeper> silo_number=$1
<ToyKeeper> echo 'remounting / rw'
<ToyKeeper> mount -o remount,rw /
<ToyKeeper> echo 'apt-add-repo'
<ToyKeeper> add-apt-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-$silo_number
<ToyKeeper> echo 'removing deb and deb-src lines'
<ToyKeeper> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | sed 's/^/# /' > /tmp/apt-foo
<ToyKeeper> mv /tmp/apt-foo /etc/apt/sources.list
<ToyKeeper> echo 'apt-get update'
<ToyKeeper> time apt-get update
<ToyKeeper> echo '===== Packages in silo: ====='
<ToyKeeper> wget -qO- http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-$silo_number/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/source/Sources \
<ToyKeeper>   | perl -ne 's/,//g; s/^Binary: // && print'
<ToyKeeper> apt-get dist-upgrade
<ToyKeeper> gah
<ToyKeeper> WTF firefox, I copied the URL, not the file contents.
<thomi> lol
<robru> hehe
<ToyKeeper> Weird.  It refuses to clipboard the URL.
<ToyKeeper> Anyway, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8093412/
<robru> ToyKeeper, thanks
<robru> sergiusens, around?
<sergiusens> robru: yes
<sergiusens> missed the highlight
 * sergiusens curses at quassel
<robru> sergiusens, no worries. I submitted a branch for phablet-tools. fixed up citrain script reall nice-like
<robru> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/isolate-upgrades
<sergiusens> robru: reviewed it 5 minutes ago :)
<robru> sweet
<sergiusens> just some minor comments
<sergiusens> you can ignore them completely or keep it in a TODO
<robru> sergiusens, replied with reasons.
<sergiusens> and they are fair :-)
<robru> sergiusens, actually I'll add a warning for you ;-)
<sergiusens> robru: jenkins is failing due to the packaging needing updating due to the removed scripts
<robru> sergiusens, ah I can fix that
<sergiusens> with a passing jenkins, it's all good from my pov
<ToyKeeper> robru: Have people really been testing silos all this time with extra junk from the distro sneaking in each time?
<robru> ToyKeeper, well, only people who use my script. I don't have a clear picture of who is using it and who isn't. but yes.
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: depends
<sergiusens> i.e.; I used device-install to get the ppa and then just manually select what I wanted
<sergiusens> so while it was broken; I got what I wanted
<ToyKeeper> I didn't feel the need to share my little get-silo script because it seems pretty trivial.
<sergiusens> robru: ah, the script has a potential to not work if the deps in the silo depend on a newer package than the one on the image; should be fairly non important as we build frequently enough
<robru> ToyKeeper, it's very-nearly-trivial, but I'd rather if people were standardized on one thing rather than everybody having to implement it themselves.
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: I had a similar one as well :-)
<sergiusens> dropped it, same as my phablet shell look a like I used to use
<sergiusens> robru: feature request! phablet-shell [command] should work too :-)
<ToyKeeper> What I'd really like to see standardized is including a test with every silo.
<robru> sergiusens, why? the whole point of phablet-shell is to fix ncurses apps... 'adb shell [command]' doesn't have a problem with returning STDOUT, does it?
<sergiusens> robru: depends, I get weird things when piping to  less
<sergiusens> robru: anyways; I'm in no dire need for it
<robru> sergiusens, I can add that pretty easily I think.
<sergiusens> robru: just wait for ogra_ to land his rework branch first (I think he had one for phablet-shell somewhere)
<ToyKeeper> Are we actually going to remove adb shell?
<robru> ToyKeeper, no, just de-rooting it
<ToyKeeper> I haven't set up (or even installed) phablet-shell yet, but I probably should.
<robru> ToyKeeper, it's slick ;-)
<ToyKeeper> robru: Does it go over USB or wifi?
<robru> ToyKeeper, it sets up a port forward over USB and then ssh's through it. but first it copies your SSH key so you don't even need a password to log in.
<robru> ToyKeeper, basically as automatic as adb shell, except it gives you a real shell rather than the hobbled one adb uses.
<ToyKeeper> Cool.  If it were wifi, I'd have to pass...  wifi here sucks.  I can see 39 networks right now, and there are only 3 non-overlapping channels.  :(
<ToyKeeper> I'm tempted to post a public service announcement on every neighbor's door, asking them to turn off 802.11n (uses two channels instead of one) and move their WAPs to the lowest possible point in their homes to reduce radio congestion.
<ToyKeeper> Either that or install Faraday shielding on all my walls.
<robru> ToyKeeper, that second option will be easier.
<robru> sergiusens, ok, added a warning and fixed the packaging, will release it once a silo opens up
<ToyKeeper> Mirv__: Why is the MP for 012 in the comment area instead of the MP area?  And is there any sort of test to verify the change?
<robru> ToyKeeper, yesterday we hit a bug where rebuilds weren't getting the .1 appended to their version numbers, to I think mirv switched that one to a source silo so he could fix the packaging himself manually.
<ToyKeeper> Ah...  okay.
<ToyKeeper> Yesterday I was kind of sick.  Forgot I'm allergic to mowing the lawn.
<ToyKeeper> (well, allergic to several local plants...  and didn't wear a mask when I mowed at the house I'm trying to get rid of)
<veebers> robru: fyi the gatekeeper run with unity8 had 1 failing test that wasn't related to the changes in the silo 20 (packaging changes) (http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/214/label=gatekeeper-mako/testReport/)
<robru> veebers, want to release then?
<veebers> robru: yes please
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 201 building (started: 20140820 02:05) ===
<veebers> :-(
 * veebers approves
<veebers> done
<tedg> So does QA need to sign off on everything now?
<tedg> Or just larger merges?
<ToyKeeper> raise mismatch_error
<ToyKeeper> testtools.matchers._impl.MismatchError: 'Red' != 'Green'
<ToyKeeper> Heh.  Next thing it'll be telling me black and white are different.
<ToyKeeper> tedg: Everything which doesn't fix a blocker.
<tedg> K, will mark as such.
<ToyKeeper> tedg: Oh, and it takes twice as long as usual now, too.  Gotta test before and after on two devices instead of just one.
<tedg> Hmm, joy. Guessing there's someone working through the silos that are blocked on QA, or do we need to ping?
<ToyKeeper> tedg: I think at the moment it's just me.  I have one failed with the owner not around, one in progress, one more to do, and it sounds like you're adding one more.
<robru> tedg: yeah it's just ToyKeeper
<ToyKeeper> By the time it's tested, I suspect someone in .eu will be doing it.
<tedg> Yup, mine is easy and involves reading a Wikipedia entry. /me is selling it.
<tedg> :-)
<ToyKeeper> The queue would be empty by now if we only had to verify on one device.  :(
<ToyKeeper> Then again, I haven't even once gotten the same test result on both devices yet.
<tedg> Cool, okay. Let me not block you, just wanted to ensure I was following process.
<ToyKeeper> I hope we'll be done within 24 hours, because otherwise brendand gets to cover for me on Thursday and he lives about 8 hours earlier.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 201 DONE (finished: 20140820 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/201.changes ===
<Mirv__> ToyKeeper: robru: no, someone else has just mentioned the MP in there in the Qt landing silo
<robru> Mirv__: why is there an MP at all?
<robru> if it's a source upload
<Mirv> robru: CI has asked Qt stuff to go through MP:s so that some code coverage numbers are updated (or something)
<Mirv> robru: so I put an auto-merger MP in always when releasing something
<robru> sergiusens: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/182740747/phablet-tools_1.1%2B14.10.20140703-0ubuntu1_1.1%2B14.10.20140820-0ubuntu1.diff.gz uh, do you have some trunk commits you didn't release? there's stuff in this diff that's more than just my MP
<robru> hmmm, seems like the diff is including a couple old releases for some reason.
<Mirv> I wrote a Qt test plan to wiki instead of repeating it in comments each time
<Mirv> ToyKeeper: so I now wrote the test plan for Qt that I've been doing, basically running all AP:s and then -app manual tests for those that have it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ (searching for "-app").
<ToyKeeper> ... it'd be really nice if I could get the same result twice in a row.
<sil2100> Mirv: publishing silo 12 then o/
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, I just did..
<sil2100> Mirv: excellent ;)
<Mirv> apparently I managed to be first
<Mirv> thanks ToyKeeper for signoff!
<ToyKeeper> Mirv: At least, as far as I can tell, it seems okay.  I wasn't able to directly test the specific bugfix involved, but it doesn't appear to break anything else at least.
<Mirv> mandel's ofono landing is _critical_, otherwise I can't send cat photos out of my phone via MMS
<Mirv> seriously speaking looks like important phone fixes
<mandel> Mirv, haha you scared me with the cat photos, they are indeed important
<mandel> Mirv, we probably need a qa signoff
<sil2100> hah ;)
<Mirv> signoff probably needed, yes
<Mirv> mandel: also, the MP would need approving
<mandel> Mirv, hmm was it not, I'll ping abeato about that
<sil2100> psivaa: I noticed that we're missing parts of test results for both 200 and 201 - looks like some device went down?
<Mirv> mandel: at least there's no green "Approved" in a comment there yet.
<abeato> mandel, hi
<psivaa> sil2100: no, this time it wasn't devices.. calendar_app.tests.test_new_event.NewEventTestCase.test_edit_event_with_default_values test had gone on an infinite loop of ' Pressing and Releasing: BackSpace'
<sil2100> Oh, damn, twice
<Mirv> calendar got updated in #200..
<mandel> Mirv, abeato is the one that owns the branch, AFAIK it has been reviewed but we do not want to wait for awe (USA) to get the silo
<abeato> mandel, Mirv awe already reviewed and I addressed a couple of minor issues in the changelog
<Mirv> mandel: abeato: no problem getting the silo, just to let you know it needs formal approving
<Mirv> there's only 1 empty silo but another one should be emptied in 1h, so I think I can assign the silo
<abeato> Mirv, great, thanks, when awe wakes up we'll get the approval
<psivaa> sil2100: last part of the logs in  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/753/consoleText shows it.. the job timed out and therefore dint run clock, dropping letters, terminal and system settings
<psivaa> sil2100: but i've aborted the calendar tests in 201.. so we should have the other results
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks!
<psivaa> yw :)
<sil2100> We would need to ask Brendan to look into the calendar-app issue...
<mandel> Mirv, great, thx1
<mandel> Mirv, I'll make sure that awe does take a look
<mandel> brendand, I own you an update on the sims! sorry for the delay, but I've been focused on an important feature for the phone that cound not be delayed :-/
<brendand> mandel, that's ok
<sil2100> brendand: hi! So, we seem to be encountering a strange infinite loop in calendar app tests since the last update of the app
<sil2100> brendand: it happened twice already - in 200 and 201
<sil2100> brendand: psivaa got this log: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/753/consoleText
<brendand> sil2100, infinite loop - crazy!
<sil2100> brendand: could you take a look?
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi folks. I agreed with Saviq to land my silo before his, but obvs now we are in traincon-0. I'd say it's really worth getting this release of scopes into a promoted image, as it fixes a number of race conditions, fixes scope settings, and has had a lot of testing (now that it went through the rtm release)
<brendand> sil2100, oooh - that must be autopilot related
<pete-woods> I don't really know who "QA" means, though
<pete-woods> i.e. who to talk to
<brendand> pete-woods, me, davmor2
<pete-woods> oh, cool :)
<brendand> pete-woods, which silo?
<Mirv> brendand: it seems landing-005
<brendand> ok
<pete-woods> beat me to it
<Mirv> brendand: sil2100: I think it should be marked as requiring QA signoff, and maybe consider doing the QA validation first on that silo? it's scopes only so the validation should take relatively small time compared to some system wide changes.
<Mirv> (marked)
<brendand> pete-woods, are there any functional changes or is it just bug fixes?
<pete-woods> brendand: there should be no user-visible changes. it changes our settings backend to use qt labs settings, instead of u1db, though
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, that's a good idea
<brendand> flashing a device now
<sil2100> ogra_, popey: ping
<popey> sil2100: yeah, hangouts suck
<popey> had to reboot
<seb128> hum, did we stop getting amd64 builds from the CI/jenkins?
<seb128> e.g on https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/dismiss-old-pam-prompts/+merge/231363
<seb128> fginther`, ^
<dbarth> morning
<dbarth> what's the procedure to get a qa signoff on a silo?
<dbarth> ie, who do i bribe^Huh ping?
<popey> dbarth: davmor2 i think.
<davmor2> dbarth: me initially
<brendand> Mirv, 0.4.393
<davmor2> dbarth: what do you need testing?
<Mirv> sil2100: correction, pkcon install-local is the right away. I always have to try twice (I first try local-install) before I get it right :)
<Mirv> brendand: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calendar-app-click/136/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.calendar_0.4.393_all.click
<sil2100> ;)
<popey> ogra_: have we disabled adb now?
<ogra_> popey, not without a huge announcement, no :)
<popey> hmm
<popey> wonder why adb can't see my phone
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  do you know if there is a way to flash my device without that intro wizard?
<ogra_> nothing changed within the last months
<popey> pfft, unplug/replug
<ogra_> bzoltan1, pgablet-config has a command to disable it
<ogra_> *phablet
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  yes... after I flashed and used my pretty little fingers :) and I wish to spare them from that work if that is possible
<ogra_> ubuntu-device-flash --foo --bar --baz && phablet-config welcome-wizard disable
<ogra_> that will make phablet-config sit and wait til adb shows up
<ogra_> and automatically disable it
<dbarth> davmor2: it's in silo 15
<davmor2> dbarth: yeap I will put it in my list
<dbarth> davmor2: it's a bunch of oa fixes; mostly packaging; one with hooks and one in the UI where you should see the list be disabled once you select an account type to create
<dbarth> davmor2: ty
<psivaa> sil2100: the 201 with rerunning system settings and reminder, reminders showed 6 failures on the rerun too, system-settings all passed. crashes are (only 3 this time) camera app, unity8 and indicator network
<Mirv> psivaa: FYI no good retrace from the #199 shorts_app qmlscene, although I'll let LP try it still: bug #1359126
<ubot5> bug 1359126 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed with SIGSEGV in QQmlDelegateModel::cancel()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359126
<psivaa> Mirv: i did not see that crash again on 200 or in 201
<popey> sil2100: for me on nexus 4, music app passed all 17 tests ok
<sil2100> popey: I'm installing the package now, will confirm in a minute
<popey> thanks
<brendand> sil2100, the infinite loop is certainly reproducible
<brendand> sil2100, i'll try the old version of the click package now
<sil2100> brendand: ok, thanks!
<sil2100> popey: wait a moment still, I'm having some problems setting up the tests ;/
<brendand> sil2100, so now it fails, but doesn't get stuck
<popey> sil2100: no, just the usual phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable ; phablet-click-test-setup --click  com.ubuntu.music ; adb reboot ; phablet-test-run -v music_app
<sil2100> For me all the tests are failing somewhere in setUp... strange, I'll try to reconfigure those
<popey> do you have any music on the device?
<sil2100> No, no one told me that's a requirement - let me push some
<brendand> sil2100, ah it seems the test that is a problem is a brand new test
<sil2100> brendand: do you see anything obviously broken there?
<brendand> sil2100, well now i need to step through it and see what it is doing
<brendand> Mirv, can i get the current click package too? i need to reinstall
<brendand> Mirv, i can probably work it out from the link actually - if i get stuck i'll ask
<sil2100> popey: hm, still seems to fail
<popey> have they ever passed on that device?
 * sil2100 reboots
<brendand> davmor2, you been checking silo005?
<davmor2> bregma: is that the mtp silo
<davmor2> brendand: ^ even
<sil2100> Yes
<sil2100> Wait
<davmor2> bregma: sorry
<brendand> davmor2, i was under the impression it was scopes
<sil2100> popey: actually, now that I see, they didn't indeed
<sil2100> I was looking at the wrong test results
<davmor2> brendand: no then the mtp stuff must of landed already :)
<brendand> davmor2, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-005
<popey> ok, so can we agree that it's unfair to block this update on a device where they already fail?
<sil2100> popey: anyway, sorry for the delay then, you can push to the store
<popey> thanks sil2100
<popey> Mirv: ^^ please can you push that music click to the store.
<brendand> davmor2, looks fine to me - scopes work ok. i might run the unity8 AP tests as well
<sil2100> It's strange though, as the failure seems to be on accessing the SQL database
<davmor2> brendand: no then I'm doing the dogfooding at the minute.  If you are happy with it mark it as qa passed on the spreadsheet :)
<brendand> davmor2, how does it taste?
<davmor2> it's kinda okay so far the glass is a little crunchy though
<sil2100> :D
<Mirv> brendand: I assume you found it :)
<brendand> Mirv, yeah :)
<Mirv> popey: music click uploaded
<popey> thanks Mirv
<brendand> sil2100, ok so the reason is clear now, even if the fix is not
<sil2100> brendand: what is this new test-case about? Is that for a new feature?
<brendand> sil2100, nope, it just edits an event
<brendand> sil2100, basically it tries to clear a text field and the autopilot function which does that has an issue
<brendand> sil2100, it depends on the cursor ending up at the end of the text
<brendand> sil2100, which doesn't happen
<brendand> i filed a bug but need to do a bit more investigation: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1359167
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359167 in Ubuntu Calendar App "test_edit_event_with_default_values gets stuck clearing description field" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> sil2100, actually the feature *might* be new
<brendand> sil2100, since when i ran with the old click it didn't get to where the failure occured
<brendand> sil2100, hard to explain
<nik90> brendand: do you have a link to that function?
<sergiusens> robru: I don't do trunk releases on deb and everything I control is trunk == package (except for clicks, but I don't own those)
<ogra_> sergiusens, hmpf, are you aware that all that citrain stuff you landed last night wont work at all if it doesnt use phablet-tools etc ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: I didn't land it
 * ogra_ notes even more developer mode hacks he will have to do 
<ogra_> you approved it, didnt you ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah; but it didn't change much of what was already there
<sergiusens> right?
<ogra_> dunno, but it was pointless to land it
<ogra_> and i was actually expecting all the citrain stuff to not use adb shell directly ...
<sergiusens> ogra_: feel free to break it; but in the meantime, people were testing targets incorrectly; so for the 'today' it was rather important
<ogra_> thanks for at least pointing it to me via the merge :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: that was the point
<ogra_> long planned and all, yeah :)
<brendand> nik90, it's actually in uitk /home/phablet/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/_custom_proxy_objects/_textarea.py
<brendand> nik90, although i don't think that's where the actual problem is
<nik90> brendand: actually I suspected since calendar is expected to use the sdk AP helpers
<nik90> brendand: I will see if I can figure out where it is failing in calendar
<brendand> nik90, first thing it does is 'with self.keyboard.focused_type'
<brendand> nik90, this focuses the cursor on the description field
<brendand> nik90, the problem is it is in the middle of the text
<nik90> brendand: ok, but if it is used the SDK AP helpers that shouldn't matter since the helper will autoselect the whole text and clear it.
<brendand> nik90, http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/middle.png
<nik90> brendand: if it doesn't do that, then it is not using the SDK helper function correctly
<brendand> nik90, no it doesn't do that
<nik90> brendand: I use the helpers for the clock app tests, where I use it to clear the timer names and start fresh
<brendand> nik90, next it is calling '/home/phablet/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/_custom_proxy_objects/_textarea.py(23)clear()'
<brendand> nik90, right maybe there is a different helper that does that
<brendand> nik90, have you done that on device or on desktop?
<nik90> brendand: both
<brendand> nik90, run the clock app tests that is
<brendand> nik90, okay because the behaviour is stated as being different between the two
<brendand> nik90, on desktop it does do select_all
<brendand> nik90, but anywhere else it uses the 'End' key
<brendand> nik90, and it looks like the End key does not work properly
<nik90> brendand: ah
<brendand> nik90, it's not going all the way to the end of the text
<brendand> nik90, http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/after_end.png
<nik90> brendand: I think it could be because every other field uses TextField{} while the description is a TextArea{}
<nik90> brendand: so different helpers indeed
<sil2100> davmor2: how's the dogfooding?
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: we're in TRAINCON-0 currently! Also: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<cjwatson> is this dogfooding for a potential promotion candidate?
<cjwatson> I thought there were still blockers
<davmor2> sil2100: it's looking pretty good, it's not finished but so far not too bad.
<davmor2> cjwatson: no just to make sure nothing else is horrifically broken
<sil2100> cjwatson: since we still have blockers, we're using the time for davmor2 to make sure there are no new ones that sneaked in before TRAINCON-0
<sil2100> davmor2: how about krillin? Did you test only mako for now?
<cjwatson> mkay.  was trying to work out if I could somehow manage to land perl 5.20 before feature freeze
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm testing both that's why it's not complete yet :) I'll finish off after lunch
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks ;)
<om26er> sil2100, which silo would you need me to test first ?
<sil2100> om26er: hey! Let me see
<sil2100> om26er: so, I think brendand is testing silo 5 already, so maybe start off with silo 009
<om26er> sil2100, ok
<om26er> sil2100, any other silo that no one else is testing ?
<brendand> sil2100, same here
<Mirv> om26er: brendand: I remember dbarth asking davmor2 about silo 015, not sure if it's underway. I haven't seen anyone announcing looking at 010
<brendand> Mirv, well i'll look at 10 then :)
<davmor2> Mirv: I was going to look after but now om26er is here and brendand  has finished either of them can have a look
<Mirv> om26er: so 015 would be free to take ^ :)
<om26er> Mirv, ok, thanks
<tedg> Cool, signed off. sil2100, can you publish silo 9 please?
<fginther`> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/dismiss-old-pam-prompts/+merge/231363 does have an amd64 build
<fginther`> seb128, http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-utopic-amd64-ci/1118
<seb128> fginther`, no "deb" with the result though?
<sergiusens> seb128: output.zip was generated for armhf only historically
<Mirv> tedg: I was just looking at that. done.
<tedg> Ah, cool, thanks Mirv!
<seb128> sergiusens, oh, I though we had it for amd64 as well, for some reason
<sergiusens> seb128: since it was at a time when we had really bad build times there and people had only access to emulated armhf builders
<fginther`> seb128, ah, no that's not being collected. It would have been collected incidentally as part of the otto testing, but we had to stop that a few months ago due to problems getting the testing working reliably
<seb128> fginther`, sergiusens, k, weird, ubuntu-system-settings include amd64 debs
<seb128> I though that was standard
<seb128> seems not
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: we're in TRAINCON-0! Also: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<sergiusens> seb128: well I guess if you ask for it they will do it
<Mirv> seb128: are you up to reviewing packaging changes? removing external dependencies and adding symbols: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-shell_0.5.4+14.10.20140819-0ubuntu1.diff + https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-api_0.6.3+14.10.20140819-0ubuntu1.diff
<sergiusens> nothing prevents it except thinking about jenkins storage requirements
<fginther`> seb128, yeah it's been added to a few projects due to specific requests, generally saving these for all could potential blow up our storage
<seb128> Mirv, whoever decided to reorder .symbols in their file, that's not a good idea
<fginther`> seb128, if you're asking for unity8, I can turn it on
<seb128> fginther`, k, thanks for the reply, I was mostly curious (I also don't want to build that one myself, but I can wait for it to be in a silo)
<seb128> fginther`, don't bother
<fginther`> seb128, ok
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Mirv, "0.6.2+rtm+rtm+rtm+14.09.20140818", wth with that version?
<cjwatson> I could understand that in ubuntu-rtm, but what's that doing in ubuntu?
<Mirv> pete-woods|away: why did you reorder the .symbols? ^
<Mirv> seb128: +rtm+rtm etc was a bug in CI Train. they're including the changelog entry since they're syncing their earlier rtm landing.
<seb128> Mirv, also -1 from me, some function changes signature in the .symbols, which is an ABI change
<seb128> that should be a soname change
<ogra_> seb128, you just have to count rtm's now ... one per upload gets added :)
<cjwatson> Mirv: syncing an earlier rtm landing is pointless
<cjwatson> Mirv: ubuntu-rtm is going to be reset to match ubuntu as of the next promoted landing
<cjwatson> Mirv: so please tell them not to do that since they have to fix up for seb128's comments anyway
<sil2100> davmor2: any final dogfooding results?
<Mirv> seb128: ok then. pete-woods|away: ^ -1 on the packaging changes / symbols
<davmor2> sil2100:  just got back from lunch,  It looks like there is an issue on mako with the welcome wizard, just trying to track down if it got disabled or not
<cjwatson> pete-woods|away: ^- my comments too
<Mirv> cjwatson: so doesn't it make sense to get the changes that went only to -rtm to the ubuntu then? or do you just mean preserving the old changelog entry is needless?
<cjwatson> Mirv: it doesn't make sense, because those changes will be flushed
<Mirv> cjwatson: right, I just checked I understood correctly. thanks.
<cjwatson> Mirv: I mean, if there were changes that went only to -rtm without being in ubuntu first, then that was violating landing policy anyway - the substantive changes should be merged, but not the changelog
<cjwatson> or not the version
<cjwatson> if that makes sense
<cjwatson> but AFAIK the only things that were landed on ubuntu-rtm were copies of things already in ubuntu
<Mirv> they landed to rtm directly on line 1189 of the archive tab
<dbarth> Mirv: you can free silo 19 if you're running low on them
<dbarth> or anyone interested in getting back some free silos
<Mirv> dbarth: ah, thanks, it's needed indeed! just ask it back later.
<dbarth> nw
<dbarth> btw, i also have silo 6 which passed tests; can i get a ack on that one to publish?
<Mirv> dbarth: I was looking at that already. it seemed a very isolated MP worth publishing so I did that.
<cjwatson> sil2100,robru: Can you clarify what happened with archived landing line 1189 (unity-scopes-shell, unity-scopes-api on ubuntu-rtm)?  It does not appear to have landed on ubuntu first; I thought we were all agreed that any landing on RTM must first have been separately landed for Ubuntu
<cjwatson> sil2100,robru: The branches in question have been merged onto trunk because the branches targeted trunk, so it's all very confused now
<sil2100> cjwatson: not sure what happened with this one, it might have been one of the first landings done after the RTM switch
<sil2100> I mean, CI Train RTM switch
<sil2100> Maybe robru will remember more
<dbarth> Mirv: thank you
<Mirv> mandel: would you be able to land the telephony-service .pot changes really quickly today?
<mandel> Mirv, I'm not a lander, but if I get a silo I can make sure that they are tested asap and be ready to land
<mandel> Mirv, is a matter of doing the test plan, but they are just .pot changes so is not a big deal
<Mirv> mandel: the spreadsheet says you're lander :) ok, since that seems an easy landing. I fixed the MP URL:s for you.
<cjwatson> BTW build queues are very long right now due to large batches of GCC, KDE, and Perl 5.20 builds, but let me know if there's anything urgent from CI Train that needs to be scored up
<mandel> Mirv, yes, sorry I confused lander with publisher
<pete-woods> Mirv: I didn't want to re-order the symbols. unfortunately we made a previous release with the symbols in a non-sorted order. this just brings it into line
<Mirv> bfiller: are you ok recompiling telephony-service in landing-004 after mandel's .pot file changes?
<pete-woods> this is also fun because we went through the same complaints when releasing to RTM :)
<Mirv> pete-woods: if it was the +rtm+rtm+rtm release, the ordering can be probably reverted since the rtm will be overwritten
<pete-woods> Mirv: that release was basically the same as the one we're doing now (just one extra bugfix)
<om26er> Mirv, regarding the Online Accounts silo, I am trying to figure out what does the silo fix
<pete-woods> I know its difficult to read the symbols diff, but we have extensive checking to ensure we don't break the ABI
<cjwatson> there's certainly no reason to take the test RTM landing into consideration for basically anything
<Mirv> om26er: ask dbarth (landing-015)
<om26er> dbarth, Hi! what does silo 15 actually fix ? :)
<bfiller> Mirv: yes
<davmor2> sil2100: so everything that should work seems too, everything that is expected to be broken is
<sil2100> davmor2: excellent news
<davmor2> sil2100: I missed the -- on channel which is why I got R11 on my mako d'oh
<dbarth> om26er: hi; fixes packaging, also a click hook issue and most of all, it ensures only 1 account type gets selected when creating a new account from system-settings
<om26er> dbarth, are there bug reports ?
<dbarth> om26er: ie, go uss > oa > add new account > verify that once 1 is selected until the trusted prompt appears
<dbarth> om26er: nope, no one but i had noticed the issue yet ;)
<om26er> dbarth, ok, thanks, Basically I just need to test the above thing, other than the test plan.
<dbarth> om26er: right, i did the nomal regresionn testing, but you can emove / create an account just to get reassurance
<dbarth> remove
<Mirv> mandel: ok, you have landing-009 and it's already building https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-1-build/4/console
<sil2100> davmor2: did you see kgunn's e-mail on the phone list? How serious is this bug? (since it sounds pretty serious)
<mandel> Mirv, sweet, thx
<ogra_> sil2100, the second one you mean ?
<greyback> trainguards: hey (not TRAINCON0 related, so not urgent) I need a hand with silo16 - rebuilding qtmir-gles seems to not actually tell the PPA to rebuild - somehow the armhf package built but i386 & amd64 failed, and now the train considers it failed?
<ogra_> sil2100, you cant stop the alarm at all ... it rings forever until you hard reboot the phone
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, the PIN-locked unresponsiveness... is that highly reproducible and bad?
<sil2100> ogra_: that happens every time?
<ogra_> (since the only UI element you had to stop it vanished with the first alarm)
<ogra_> sil2100, well, every time you have two meetings at the same time or two alarms at the same time
<ogra_> sil2100, not sure how often people have alarms or notifications scheduled for the exact same time though ... i had it once since the bug exists
<ogra_> others with more filled calendars might have it more often
<sil2100> hmm, complicated, I actually wonder what caused this to be broken
<sil2100> kgunn: do we know what landing actually caused it?
<Mirv> greyback: qtmir-gles does not have armhf package. it complained about lttng-ust, and you need to bump the qtmir-gles version to .1 manually in the MP since manual is the way the -gles packages get bumped and versioned.
<pete-woods> Mirv: so what do you want me to change about the release? it is just the symbols file sorting, or is there more?
<cjwatson> greyback: you should never use the Build button in CI Train to ask Launchpad to retry a failed build.  The Build button is mislabelled - it should be Upload
<cjwatson> (IMO)
<Mirv> pete-woods: anything seb128 and cjwatson mentioned, so ABI breakage / soname bump was suggested, and cleaning up debian/changelog
<greyback> Mirv: cjwatson: ok I see my problem. Thanks for the help
<pete-woods> Mirv: there is no ABI break. and when you say clean up. you mean pretend that the rtm release never happened, right?
<cjwatson> pete-woods: The RTM release never happened :)
<cjwatson> (Soon it will look like that statement is in fact true)
<greyback> cjwatson: yeah I read Build as Build :)
<seb128> pete-woods, why are some functions changing their number of arguments in the .symbols?
<ogra_> sil2100, i doubt there was any specific landing and i bet it was always like that
<sil2100> ogra_: you think so?
<ogra_> sil2100, it is just that we now have locking ... it doesnt happen on a swipe device
<seb128> pete-woods, e.g
<seb128> - (c++)"unity::scopes::internal::ScopeObject::ScopeObject(unity::scopes::internal::RuntimeImpl*, unity::scopes::ScopeBase*)@Base" 0.4.0+14.04.20140312.1
<seb128> + (c++)"unity::scopes::internal::ScopeObject::ScopeObject(unity::scopes::internal::RuntimeImpl*, unity::scopes::ScopeBase*, bool)@Base" 0.6.2+rtm+rtm+rtm+14.09.20140818
<pete-woods> seb128: those are internal functions. I don't really like that we export out internal symbols, but we do.
<sergiusens> trainguards can you recnfigure silo 8?
<pete-woods> *our
<sil2100> sergiusens: sure
<seb128> pete-woods, well, you change exported objects, so you change abi
<sergiusens> thanks
<sil2100> Mirv: doing ^
<seb128> pete-woods, no?
<pete-woods> seb128: nope. this is purely internal, and happens like every release
<sergiusens> also, can someone explain why people are already targetting the rtm archive? is it just for testing?
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, I try to drift off, although it's starting to get really busy all-around around this time :)
<seb128> pete-woods, why is it showing in the exported symbols if it's not exported?
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, time for you to EOD! ;)
<pete-woods> seb128: they are exported in the .so sense, but they are thoroughly checked to not be exposed in our headers
<sergiusens> trainguards can we get a wiki with a workflow on when to target the rtm archive directly and when to target ubuntu and sync and other possibilities?
<seb128> pete-woods, so in the .so sense you have an abi change?
<seb128> pete-woods, if you expect no client to use that abi
<sil2100> sergiusens: there will be an annoucement with the procedure once we're done with the official branching
<sil2100> sergiusens: i.e. once we get a promotable image
<sergiusens> sil2100: so what people are doing now is just testing, right?
<pete-woods> seb128: yes, if someone copied one of our internal headers from our source tree (that don't get installed) and used the resulting symbol, they'd be stuffed
<kgunn> sil2100: we don't know, investigation not far enough along
<sil2100> sergiusens: yes, although there aren't too many ubuntu-rtm landings happening
<seb128> pete-woods, k, seems like you could benefit from making those symbols private
<pete-woods> seb128: I agree, but it's been like this since the start. and isn't my call to change
<sergiusens> sil2100: well I don't know why people except for desktop shared components would target rtm specifically
<seb128> pete-woods, sil2100: but ok then if you are sure there are no way a rdepends is using those functions
<seb128> pete-woods, the fact that it's like that since the start doesn't make it right ;-)
<pete-woods> seb128: apparently it makes debugging a great deal easier for us
<seb128> k
<pete-woods> seb128: I really don't like it either. especially because I have to have this conversation repeatedly :)
<pete-woods> but I am not the tech lead of scopes. so feel free to engage in lengthy debate with michi
<cjwatson> sergiusens: we were trying to get a variety of teams to do test landings
<thostr_> seb128: we also need the internal symbols exported for our tests
<thostr_> seb128: as this allows us to mock certain functionality
<thostr_> seb128: this might not be optimal but it was the best we could do back then
<seb128> thostr_, k, it makes it less trivial to review abi changes from outside, but of well, it's a price to pay I guess
<cjwatson> If you were feeling kind you could figure out some way to annotate that - I think dpkg-gensymbols will ignore symbol tags it doesn't recognise, so (internal) or (x-internal) or something
<cjwatson> Then at least people could guess that they don't need to worry about changes in those symbols
<cjwatson> thostr_,pete-woods: ^-
<thostr_> cjwatson: good to know
<mvo_> hey trainguards - I would love to get a silo for 39, but I guess this will need qa signoff if we are in traincon-0 as it adds the click signature stuff which has the potential to break installing clicks. is there a chance for me to get it still into a silo so that I can do the final testing on the real device and all that?
<pete-woods> cjwatson: yes, if that's possible it would definitely make my life less painful
<cjwatson> check it, but the above is my reading of the man page
<pete-woods> sure, will definitely check
<sil2100> Mirv: hey! We're currently a bit low on silos right now, let me check if we can do anything
<sil2100> I mean, mvo_
<sil2100> ^
<sil2100> ;)
 * sil2100 curses the tab button
<mvo_> sil2100: thank you!
<om26er> dbarth, Hi! can you please provide me the it.mardy.account-tester_0.1_all.click ? I am not sure how to build it
<om26er> its needed to run the automated tests
<davmor2> sil2100: so personally I would land the fix that is mp'd and then maybe discuss the other the meeting.  I think it should be fixed but if it isn't going to get fix in the next 24 we really need to start the ball moving rtm wise
<sil2100> davmor2: right, although the blocker that will be left seems like a serious issue in overall, would really feel bad with that if there is no workaround for it at least
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): plars | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: we're in TRAINCON-0! Also: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<davmor2> sil2100: the workaround is reboot the phone
<sil2100> kgunn: do you know if maybe the PIN-locked bug has some at least nasty hacky workaround possible to do in a short timeframe?
<sil2100> davmor2: excellent workaround ;p Sounds like old Windows all over
<davmor2> sil2100: you mean turn it off and turn it back on isn't the magic cure all for everything
<ogra_> davmor2, except that you cant reboot it anymore
<ogra_> at least not without hassle
<kgunn> sil2100: not really, b/c its super nasty....i don't support it....it would be to "ignore" one of the notifications
<sil2100> Indeed ;/
<sil2100> hmmm
<kgunn> sil2100: so we're still focused on why the heck there's no surface drawn but input is already targeted...
<kgunn> anyway...we're on it
<camako> kgunn, you joining standup?
<sil2100> kgunn: thanks for the update ;)
<kgunn> arggg camako
<kgunn> lost for time
<brendand> tedg, i am trying to test silo010. it doesn't install
<tedg> charles, ^
<brendand> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8098699/
<tedg> brendand, What error are you getting?
<brendand> charles, ^
<tedg> That might be an rsalveti question ^
<rsalveti> brendand: check the comment in the spreadsheet
<dbarth> om26er: ok
<dbarth> om26er: in you inbox
<om26er> dbarth, thanks
<mvo_> sil2100: hm, still no silo for me? I guess I get some dinner then
<sil2100> mvo_: still trying to get one free for you ;/
<sil2100> mvo_: you'll have one pretty soon!
<sil2100> ogra_: meeting!
<ogra_> on my way, sorry
<sil2100> pete-woods: hey, regarding silo 5 - did the recent rebuilds were only packaging-changes or something else as well?
<pete-woods> sil2100: literally just debian/changelog
<pete-woods> sil2100: and I span it up on the phone anyway, just to be paranoid
<robru> cjwatson: sil2100: yes that scopes landing was the Very First RTM landing, and the upstreams weren't aware of the utopic->rtm requirement. I informed them that their trunks were messed up and they needed to re-do that release in utopic, not sure why they haven't fixed it yet.
<brendand> charles, so alarms work while the phone is off with silo010, but there is no way to stop the alarm. do we want to land it like that?
<pete-woods> robru: well we tried to fix it. but because of the normal waiting times for silos, going through the same debates re internal symbols, then being told to pretend the RTM release never happened, we have gone round the roundabout a few times :p
<charles> brendand, no way to stop the alarm?
<brendand> charles, well apart from holding down the power button for a really long time
<charles> brendand, when the phone is suspended and the alarm goes off, the screen should come on + haptic feedback + the snap decision for dismiss
<cjwatson> pete-woods: I'm sorry that the RTM bit wasn't clear to you, but I did explain things in https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09377.html ...
<brendand> charles, nope - not here
<charles> brendand, could you go into more detail what you're seeing?
<pete-woods> cjwatson: sure. it was definitely our misunderstanding regarding the attempt at landing to rtm
<brendand> charles, hearing: an alarm. seeing: nothing
<charles> brendand, urgh :-)
<charles> brendand, what are you seeing this on?
<brendand> charles, pm'ed you
<charles> ack
<Wellark> "Silo ready to build packages"
<Wellark> does that mean I have to manually hit "Build" to get the first set of packages cooking?
<rsalveti> charles: when I tested the silo alarm also worked fine for me, so it could be a different bug (not necessarily related to the silo)
<charles> rsalveti, wfm, but my testing was on an n4
<cjwatson> Wellark: yes
<rsalveti> charles: mine was on n7
<charles> rsalveti, dyk if there's a way to force a phone into suspend mode, rather than just waiting for it to happen on its own?
<rsalveti> charles: hitting the power off button should do that
<charles> rsalveti, that actually puts the phone into suspend mode, rather than just turning off the display?
<charles> ok, TIL
<charles> brendand, though, if you're getting sound but no display, this sounds like it might be a separate issue:
<charles> if the phone was suspended, you wouldn't get either since the indicator-datetime-service process would be suspended either
<brendand> charles, somehow i got it so that i got sound but no visuals. i thought i had powered off the phone, but that might not have been the case
<charles> so (1) when the alarm goes off and you get sound but no display, what happens if you press the power button to get the display -- is there a snap decision? i.e., is the only failure that the display isn't comingon?
<brendand> charles, i have it suspended now and waiting for an alarm
<rsalveti> charles: yup, the phone will always try to suspend when there's no suspend blocker
<brendand> charles, no - i had to hold down the power button to turn it off
<rsalveti> charles: by default when the screen is on, the system-compositor should be holding a suspend blocker
<charles> also (2) if you get sound-but-no-video again, what happens if you phablet-shell into it and run "powerd-cli display on"
<brendand> rsalveti, how can i check if it is suspended?
<rsalveti> brendand: no easy way really, you can get the info from powerd if to know if it's trying to suspend (powerd-cli list shouldn't show any suspend blockers)
<rsalveti> but then to know if the device is in deep suspend or not is not necessarily trivial
<rsalveti> you can check dmesg after running adb
<rsalveti> maybe cking might have a way to know that, but you can only know after if it's suspend or not
<rsalveti> because well, while suspend you can't access anything :-)
<rsalveti> that's why I usually test this on flo
<rsalveti> because there's no radio/modem (that usually keeps the device awake)
<bzoltan1> robru:  may i get a silo for an hour or max two? line 40
<brendand> sil2100, do we have any idea what the 'correct' number of tests run for mako is?
<brendand> sil2100, it seems lower now than it should be
<brendand> sil2100, the fact that calendar didn't run doesn't explain it all
<sil2100> brendand: not sure exactly... we don't have all calendar app didn't run, and we don't have notes-app tests anymore
<robru> ogra_: oh, why did you call my phablet-tools landing pointless? I changed it to use 'sudo' in anticipation of a rootless adb shell ;-)
<davmor2> sil2100: why do we still have notes in the image I thought that was being dropped completely already ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: we do?! :O
<brendand> charles, rsalveti - so if the phone is in deep suspend i won't be able to phablet-shell to it?
<mvo_> hm, still no slot for click ?
<robru> mvo_: i just hit publish on one, should be free soon
<mvo_> \o/
<davmor2> sil2100: also just confirming popey 's finding that the only things that bugger up the lock are 2 notifications from the same system at the same time that have button interactions in them
<sil2100> mvo_: you have a silo now, since we'll have that one silo free for blocker fixes soon
<ogra_> robru, what would sudo achieve ?
<ogra_> robru, that would only work if you had a sudoers file in place that sets your commands NOPASSWD
<ogra_> or if you somehow hack a way together to echo the password into sudo
<ogra_> robru, though i might be wrong, did you test them with the new adbd and a password set ?
<ogra_> if it works that way it will work in the future too indeed :)
<robru> ogra_: heh, ok. still, it fixed a long standing bug. i'll fix the rootless issue later
<ogra_> robru, then they will stop working by end of the week
<ogra_> (which is why i called it pointless to land the changes now)
<charles> brendand, I think keeping the phone plugged in via usb inhibits suspend. tvoss and rsalveti would probably be able to answer this more authoritatively
<mvo_> sil2100: \o/ thanks a lot
<sil2100> nik90: hey, you around? :)
<nik90> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> nik90: so, I wanted to poke you about the calendar-app broken autopilot test that causes an infinite loop on real devices
<robru> sil2100: ok, I added the stuff you wanted to the dashboard. global status is in the titlebar and silo tested image numbers are in the spreadsheet description per silo
<nik90> sil2100: ooh I am not a calendar app dev, so not too familiar with it. But shoot let me see if I can help
<sil2100> Oh, I think I heard someone mentioning that you were looking at that, but maybe it was balloons..?
<sil2100> brendand: could you give me the bug number of the calendar issue?
<nik90> sil2100: I was trying to help brendand since I coudn't find any calendar app dev
<sil2100> Ah, ok ;)
<sil2100> nik90: since if there's no calendar-app dev right now, I would even recommend an (ugly!) test-skip for now
<sil2100> nik90: since currently this test breaks all smoketesting, as it hoggs devices until they time-out
<nik90> sil2100: oh :/
<sil2100> So before we kick a new image, we need to have this either fixed or skipped :<
<nik90> balloons: you were trying to help mihir with the calendar ap tests yesterday. Do you know about the infinite looping issue ^^
<balloons> nik90, I do ;-)
<sil2100> plars: did you re-run the tests that didn't run yet for krillin?
<nik90> sil2100: balloons is your man ;)
<balloons> haha nik90 , well played
<nik90> hehe
<Wellark> now we are talking
<sil2100> balloons: hi! ;)
<sil2100> balloons: so, as mentioned above... do you know if this infinite-loop issue in calendar can be quickly fixed today? If not, I would have to ask for a skip of the test in the meantime and release to the store
<sil2100> kgunn: about that 'nasty' workaround... how ugly would it look in code to do that actually? Is that a one-liner, or something more?
<sil2100> kgunn: you know, the one with badly 'dropping'/'ignoring' the other notification
<balloons> sil2100, I can prep something
<rsalveti> charles: yes, you need to unplug the usb cable
<rsalveti> brendand: phablet-shell will work because it requires a usb connection, and that keeps the device awake
<rsalveti> brendand: ssh itself shouldn't though
<rsalveti> over wlan
<ogra_> why wouldnt ssh ?
<ogra_> it would keep the device awake too, no ?
<ogra_> (as long as there is data transfered)
<plars> sil2100: yes, they are going, one sec
<robru> brb, breakfast
<plars> sil2100: seems to be stuck in an endless autopilot loop again :(
<sil2100> plars: did you run the calendar-app tests as well?
<sil2100> plars: those need to be skipped sadly...
<plars> sil2100: I set it up to run all of them in the session that had problems
<plars> sil2100: I'll be more selective and restart it
<brendand> rsalveti, charles - mind if i give this silo some extra time for testing? i can't seem to reproduce the issue i found easily
<charles> brendand, take the time you need
<charles> brendand, if you do see the same sound-but-no-video issue, remember to try 'powerd-cli display on' when it happens
<brendand> charles, yep
<rsalveti> ogra_: if fully suspended ssh should in theory fail
<rsalveti> but it seems it might work, looking at the latest email sent by cking
<rsalveti> it seems the device wakes up to handle the package
<tvoss> charles, rsalveti iirc adbd holds a wake-lock
<rsalveti> yup
<sil2100> plars: thanks :)
<kgunn> sil2100: actually, i'm trying to test another workaround we discovered
<sil2100> kgunn: oooh!
<sil2100> !
<kgunn> won't miss any notifications
<sil2100> kgunn: any details? :) Or too busy working on it?
<sil2100> balloons: any ETA on the calendar-app fix/workaround?
<kgunn> sil2100: i really want to replicate per the original bug...not just the script in the mp....so, if you can find someone that'd be great
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/disable-opacity-animation-1354406-workaround/+merge/231588
<elopio> ping plars: I need help understanding a segfault that happens on Jenkins but not on my machine.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/dialer-app/qmltests1/+merge/230412
<elopio> do you know who can help me with that?
<plars> elopio: is it in smoke testing that you get the segfault?
<sil2100> popey, davmor2, om26er: can anyone of you guys help out with verifying if this branch works-around the PIN-locked issue? https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/disable-opacity-animation-1354406-workaround/+merge/231588
<plars> elopio: oh, I guess not
<elopio> plars: no. I'm adding a QML test, that's run during build.
<sil2100> popey, davmor2, om26er: please contact kgunn if you are able to help ;)
<popey> i can't right now, am away from home for the next 3 hours at least
<kgunn> lemme get a silo sil2100, it'll make all this easier
<sil2100> kgunn: ah! Since we're talking about silos... is there a landing for the other blocker already?
<kgunn> sil2100: i put them both in there
<plars> elopio: any chance you've tried running it locally under pbuilder the way it's run there?
<plars> elopio: if I'm looking at this right, it looks like it fails every time, on multiple systems
<elopio> plars: I've run it with pbuilder. I'm not sure how to reproduce the exact same environment as jenkins.
<plars> elopio: some insight from fginther:
<plars> <fginther> plars, right these builds run in a pbuilder chroot. These will inherit the environment from the parent, so if elopio is running this inside a chroot on his desktop, he may be inheriting X11 and dbus environment variables.
<plars> elopio: ^
<fginther`> elopio, I usually recommend to retry the build after starting an ssh session (which has a much smaller env)
<balloons> fginther`, so I wanted to ask you about how far you got on running AP tests against a device as part of the click-building / publishing to store for the community core apps
<fginther`> balloons, I'll have to get back to you a later, in a meeting
<kgunn> sil2100: line 42, and yeah, i know if conflicts with 2 others...i'm just isolating the blockers
<kgunn> robru: ^ in case sil went m.i.a.
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap I can look at that
<sil2100> robru: can you assign a silo? Do we have something free? ;) If not, deploy preprod to cupstream2distro trunk and assign it ;p
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks! It should be in a silo soon
<davmor2> sil2100: Meh I thought it already was.  ToyKeeper, om26er guys I knock off at 20:00 today and it is 19.27 could one of you guys test this silo once the package builds please if I miss it.  Basically set the lock and then se t 2 alarms for the same time and wait for the to go off.
<davmor2> try and unlock the phone
<om26er> davmor2, ok
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: That's silo 10?
<ToyKeeper> Surprised it didn't land while I was asleep.
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: it's not in a silo yet
<ToyKeeper> Oh.
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: that's why I'm assuming I might not be here by the time it builds in the silo :)
<robru> kgunn: sil2100 there are in fact 0 silos available
<robru> however silo 5 should finish landing shortly
<sil2100> Ok, hmmm
<ToyKeeper> I'm surprised I'm even awake...  up late, half a night of fitful sleep, woken early for errands, and now starting a long long shift while still feeling kind of sick.  It's going to be a long day.
<robru> ToyKeeper: up... late? this is the earliest I've ever seen you online...
<kgunn> dude...the calendar is super wonky
 * kgunn feels slightly mistreated on a blocker when the damn thing doesn't sync proper
<robru> kgunn: argh, sorry you're not getting a silo, not sure if any are bumpable (there probably are, i just don't know which)
<robru> sil2100: what's up with silos 9 and 14? they don't need QA?
<sil2100> robru: I guess they might, I didn't see those
<sil2100> robru: they weren't ready yet before so I didn't set the tags for those
<robru> sil2100: oh, i'm publishing pitti's langpacks, since those are trivial and apparently qa already acked anyway
<sil2100> Wait!
<sil2100> NO!
<robru> sil2100: maybe we should change the "QA required?" to a global check rather than a per-silo check?
<sil2100> Dooooon't!
<robru> sil2100: what? too late. crap
<sil2100> CRAP
<robru> sil2100: oh no
<robru> sil2100: it errored
<robru> sil2100: it's ok
<sil2100> Phew
<robru> sil2100: saved by an unapproved MP
<robru> sil2100: what's the problem?
<sil2100> robru: ok, don't publish that for now, I mean it won't be a tragedy! But we agreed with pitty that we'll publish that after promotion ;)
<sil2100> It's nothing really bad but yeah, it would mean we would get rid of most translations for all those apps
<robru> sil2100: oh but it's just sitting there taking up a silo for a trivial diff... bah
<sil2100> Yeah, but I would prefer us to have translations in our promoted image ;)
<sil2100> Not a critical thing if they're gone, but still!
<robru> sil2100: landings 1 and 11 are the stalest, do you know of any reason we can't free those?
<balloons> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/skip-edit-test/+merge/231606. But it would be best to find a workaround if possible
<sil2100> balloons: ok, what I would propose is getting this merged anyway right now and just continue working on a workaround
<sil2100> balloons: since as I said, currently our smoketesting is basically broken because of this
<sil2100> So we cannot even build a new image, since smoketesting would hang
<sil2100> elopio: could you take a look at this? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/skip-edit-test/+merge/231606
<sil2100> robru: could you track calendar-app and if this gets merged, make sure it gets to the store?
<sil2100> robru: once it's in the store it would be nice to have an image
<sil2100> (or just wait for cron if it's too late)
<robru> sil2100: is that in a silo?
<elopio> sil2100: I thought somebody was working on the right fix. Would you give me some time to properly fix it, or is it urgent now?
<sil2100> elopio: yes, it's very urgent, as it breaks smoketesting
<robru> bfiller: are you actively testing silo 11? it seems quite stale and we're out of silos. mind if I free that one?
<sil2100> elopio: that's why I would prefer it to be at least worked-around for now, jsut in case the real fix would take longer than the next image builds
<bfiller> robru: that's fine
<sil2100> robru: it's a click package, so balloons would have to do all the build magic for that
<elopio> sil2100: ok then. I'll approve this one, report a bug and link it to the removed tests blueprint.
<balloons> I just proposed the skip as a backup under the assumption we can't produce a workaround
<balloons> I need to reproduce it still
<sil2100> balloons: brendand mentioned it's reproducible everytime on devices
<sil2100> Ok, need to EOD now ;)
<sil2100> robru: I leave things in your hands! I expect a PERFECT image when I wake up in the morning - no blockers, no autopilot issues!
<robru> sil2100: oh yeah totally
<sil2100> ;)
<robru> sil2100: i mean I coulda done that all along, but I didn't.
<sil2100> hah
<sil2100> o/
<robru> ok, well I gotta run to the doctor for a bit, hopefully QA will have signed off on some stuff to publish when i get back...
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: we're in TRAINCON-0! Also: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
* fginther` changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): fginther | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: we're in TRAINCON-0! Also: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<rsalveti> davmor2: if you get time still, mind validating silo 02? you kind of tested it already
<rsalveti> otherwise I guess I could ask ToyKeeper
<davmor2> is that the mic gain silo,  if so then myself and brendand tested that, or did you add more code?
<brendand> davmor2, yeap
<brendand> davmor2, rsalveti - i'd really like to get that landed, it blocks our operator testing
<davmor2> rsalveti: did you add code to it from yesterday if not then I'm happy it didn't break anything
<davmor2> cyphermox: the mtp silo can that be landed or are you doing more work to it?
<cyphermox> davmor2: just about ready, I had minimal review changes to make from mandel
<davmor2> cyphermox: nice :)
<cyphermox> we out of traincon-0 yet? :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: no
<brendand> plars, ubuntu_terminal_app didn't get run today
<plars> brendand: looking
<brendand> plars, oh wait yeah it did
<davmor2> brendand: give me a number quick
<robru> rsalveti: is silo 2 almost ready to land? Would love to free a silo! ;-)
<davmor2> robru just double checking it now
<robru> davmor2: sweet!
<davmor2> rsalveti, robru: just granted silo2 sounds good to brendand and me
<robru> davmor2: thanks!
<davmor2> robru: now just bug rsalveti to do whatever with it so it lands already.
<davmor2> I'm calling it a night 04:30 start tomorrow :)
<robru> davmor2: oh i'm doing that
<robru> kgunn_: still around? i have a silo freeing up
<kgunn_> robru: ta
<mvo_> silly(?) questin, but how do I find out if I need qa-sign off?
<mvo_> (for line  #39, slio 006)
<robru> mvo_: we're in traincon, so anything that isn't an isolated bugfix requires QA signoff. all new features and new "upstream releases" require QA
<mvo_> robru: all right, so I just need to wait? or is there anything I can further help with?
<mvo_> (for this to land I mean)
<robru> mvo_: poke ToyKeeper to do the QA review I guess. or brendand
<mvo_> robru: thanks! I will wait with the poking until tomorrow I think, its getting late here :)
<robru> mvo_: ok cool. does this landing fix any blocker bugs? or just new features/
<mvo_> robru: the new signature feature and a feature to make retracing easier, so no critical fixes.  the signature feature is required for rtm  though
<mvo_> robru: signed click packages I should say
<robru> mvo_: ok, no worries. we can land it but it just won't be a priority over the critical things I'm trying to shepherd in
<robru> kgunn_: ok you got silo 5! sorry for the delay!
<mvo_> robru: thanks, yeah, definitely not a priority plus it has breakage potential (but my tests are good so it shouldn't realize this potential, fingerscrossed and all that :)
 * mvo_ really calls it a day now
<kgunn_> robru: ta
<robru> kgunn_: you're welcome!
<rsalveti> robru: davmor2: yeah, it was ready to be landed
<rsalveti> guess that already happened :-)
<rsalveti> robru: thanks for triggering build with watch-only
<rsalveti> forgot about that
<robru> rsalveti: no worries, just about had a pregnant when i tried to publish and it failed. Would have hated to tell you to retest everything ;-)
<balloons> robru, can you approve? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/156/changerequest/
<robru> balloons: sorry I'm afk, can do it in an hour or so... Can you find somebody else?
<robru> balloons: actually sorry i don't even know what that url is, i guess you need popey ?
<balloons> robru, ohh you have no powers eh? then yep, popey it is
<balloons> I thought perhaps cyphermox can do it too?
<balloons> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/156/
<cyphermox> I can check it out
<robru> balloons: all my powers are in launchpad, got nothing in the click store... I can't remember who the other click store guy is, maybe dpm?
<balloons> robru, indeed I was right, it's cyphermox :-)
<cyphermox> well, I know nothing of the click store really
<cyphermox> but I can try to help out
<robru> cyphermox: nah we need somebody with magic perms
<cyphermox> pmcgowan might know who should do this
<pmcgowan> balloons, is that to approve an app submission?
<balloons> pmcgowan, indeed.. popey can do it, and I thought cyphermox could also.. who's the us approver then if not you cyphermox ?
<pmcgowan> I am surprised balloons cant
<balloons> it's a 2 step thing and we split the roles
<balloons> I can upload, but not approve..
<pmcgowan> balloons beuno approved it
<balloons> :-) he's another one
<cyphermox> should I really be able to approve these things? I don't mind, but I know I don't have access to it and probably missing some training
<kgunn_> ToyKeeper: sorry about your rough night last night...do you have it in you to test for silo5....its a silo that fixes the 3 blockers
<ToyKeeper> kgunn_: Woot!
<ToyKeeper> kgunn_: I'll get right on it.  :)
<kgunn_> thanks (fingers crossed)
<veebers> robru: hey, do I need to do anything extra for line 22? (it's actually a desktop only release too)
<popey> evening all
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: we're in TRAINCON-0! Also: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<robru> veebers: sorry I'm afk. Are you talking about silo 1? Surely ap affects the phone as well? ;-) i can publish when i get home as long as you're confident in the quality.
<veebers> robru: no worries, no I'm talking about the autopilot-legacy line that doesn't currently have a silo allocated
<robru> veebers: oh OK, well i could assign it but there's nothing free at the moment.
<veebers> robru: ack, fair enough. I hope to put silo1 into 'tested' very soon
<robru> veebers: great to hear it!
<ToyKeeper> kgunn_: So, still finishing tests but it looks good so far.  Only saw one weird quirk and it wasn't reproducible.
<kgunn_> ToyKeeper: yep, its all looking good to me, just running through AP tests
<ToyKeeper> kgunn_: The weird quirk was that on one device, only one time, I couldn't change the time zone after installing the silo.
<kgunn_> huh...
<ToyKeeper> Like, tapping the zone appeared to register a tap but not an untap, so it never completed the action.
<kgunn_> ToyKeeper: i've been futzing with settings, calendar abunch today as you can imagine...and i kinda suspect there's a deeper core issue going on
<ToyKeeper> After a reboot though, I couldn't get it to happen again.
<kgunn_> before i tested the silo, i noticed lots of oddities around calendar
<ToyKeeper> I doubt it's related.  I've seen similar issues before and again could never do it on purpose.
<kgunn_> ToyKeeper: speaking of, do you know how to run calaendar AP test ??
<kgunn_> i don't see it in the wiki i use
<ToyKeeper> kgunn_: The intarwebs suggest this: phablet-click-test-setup --click com.ubuntu.calendar;         phablet-test-run -p address-book-service-dummy calendar_app
<ToyKeeper> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<kgunn_> thanks
<ToyKeeper> I haven't tried it yet though.
<kgunn_> ever ?
<ToyKeeper> Well, not recently...  which, at the speed things are moving, may as well be ever.
<kgunn_> :)
<robru> rsalveti: looks like pulse is stuck in proposed due to regressing kde. Can you investigate? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-kde-runtime/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/ something about unsatisfiable depends, not sure why.
<rsalveti> regressing kde?
<rsalveti> wtf
<rsalveti> 18741 qemu: terminating on signal 15 from pid 79104
<robru> rsalveti: yep, the autopkgtest said so. Might be transient, dunno.
<rsalveti> robru: it seems the test run failed because of that ^
<robru> rsalveti: but just before that it says unsatisfiable dependents
<rsalveti> oh right
<rsalveti> hm
<rsalveti> that doesn't help me
<robru> rsalveti: i find pitti is the most helpful person for autopkgtests ;-)
<rsalveti> robru: I don't even know what to look for
<robru> rsalveti: me either... Do you have a vm to test in? I might be able to poke at it when i get home, just at the dr right now.
<rsalveti> wonder if a side effect of the latest autopackage test upload done by pitti
<rsalveti> or maybe just a side effect of the current archive state
<rsalveti> robru: I need to leave in a few, so would be nice if you could give it a try later
<rsalveti> I should be back in ~2 hours
<robru> rsalveti: yeah i should be home in an hour.
<rsalveti> robru: can someone at least retry the job?
<rsalveti> just to make sure it's not a temporary thing
<robru> rsalveti: yeah not sure who. I guess we need a core Dev for that
<rsalveti> it seems it's broken for a few already
<rsalveti> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-kde-runtime/
<rsalveti> well, I'm a core dev, let me see
<robru> infinity: are you around to retry an autopkgtest in proposed? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-kde-runtime/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/
<rsalveti> it is broken for quite a few hours
<rsalveti> robru: yeah, broken for a few hours already and with the same message
<rsalveti> since ~7 hours ago
<robru> Oh good. Glad that's blocking us then
<rsalveti> too bad the log doesn't even say the broken dependencies
<rsalveti> robru: jenkins is not connected with sso, so I don't think I even have an account in there
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8101703/
<rsalveti> what changed from the working version to the first broken one
<rsalveti> new util-linux and dbus
<rsalveti> minor things :P
<rsalveti> bbl
<Ursinha> I wonder why that error message doesn't contain the full command line that caused the failure, or at least the dependencies in that context
<ToyKeeper> kgunn_: The spreadsheet has no status for "testing pass?" on silo 005.  Are you still testing?
<kgunn_> ToyKeeper: was just about to flip the switch i ran a ton of the AP tests....last one just finishing
<kgunn_> but all is good
<ToyKeeper> kgunn_: As far as I can tell, even if it's not a real fix, it still seems to be made of win as far as the current blockers are concerned, and I think we should land it ASAP.
<kgunn_> yep...will flip it now
<kgunn_> done!
<ToyKeeper> ... and if someone kicks off a build soon (or cron, whatever), I can most likely go ahead and approve the image for promotion...  assuming nothing else explodes.
<ToyKeeper> Until then, I think this might be a good time for lunch.
<robru> cyphermox: you around? Can you publish silo 5? I'm away from my laptop right now.
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> I'll look at it, did you do any review yet?
<rsalveti> I'd block cron until this issue is sorted out (that is blocking pulse migration)
<rsalveti> brb, dinner :-)
<cyphermox> robru: that was a fix for traincon0?
<robru> cyphermox: yeah, like all of the blockers ;-) thanks!
<cyphermox> k
<robru> rsalveti: what's the worst possible outcome of an image build that has your silo but is missing pulse? Will audio be totally broken, our just alarms, or what?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-21
<cjwatson> rsalveti: you have to use the private link from update_excuses to retry autopkgtests
<cjwatson> I've poked a build now
<robru> cjwatson: ah, thanks
<cjwatson> hmm, same error, let's see
<cjwatson> seems to come down to http://paste.ubuntu.com/8102268/
<cjwatson> (poking)
<cjwatson> robru,rsalveti: screw it, I know roughly what needs to be fixed here, but it will take a certain amount of wallclock time, it's 2am here, and you need to be unblocked.  I've overridden that test failure for the next proposed-migration run
<robru> cjwatson: thanks a ton! and you got it in time for the image build too, so we might have a sane image in a few hours!
<cjwatson> well, it still has to go through p-m and a publisher run
<cjwatson> but yeah, it probably ought to make it
<robru> cjwatson: yeah but there's like 2 hours before the image build
<cjwatson> one and a bit
<robru> hm
<cjwatson> it should be OK if everything isn't terrible for some reason
<robru> oh right, it's 6. looked at the clock and saw "5:59" and rounded that to "5" ;-)
<robru> wahoooooooo!
<cjwatson> that was quick, good
<robru> dobey: bzoltan1 bfiller veebers: you all have outstanding requests for silos. there are now 2 silos available. a) who of you is actually around to test a silo if I give you one, and b) which of your landings represents the highest priority fixes?
<cjwatson> (though will still be waiting for publishing)
<robru> cjwatson: thanks again, you really saved the day
<veebers> robru: I would say the autopilot-legacy request is low priority
<robru> bfiller: yours looks important but are you around to test now?
<cjwatson> robru: making progress on the root cause, though probably won't finish until tomorrow
<robru> cjwatson: well don't rush on my account. ;-)
<cjwatson> plenty of other accounts to care about this on :)
<dobey> robru: hi :)
<dobey> robru: does it matter if there's noone from QA around to do the qa approval?
<popey> dobey: have you asked ToyKeeper ?
<dobey> popey: well, apparently robru is no longer around to give me the silo anyway :)
<ToyKeeper> Got a nice blocker fix/workaround approved, hoping to get it into the next image and get it promoted.  Hopefully no more traincon in a few hours.
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: which one's that?
<dobey> ToyKeeper: any chance you could sign off on landing-018 (row 33 in the spreadsheet)? it's already built and tested, and getting that through to landing should at least free up another silo
<ToyKeeper> Silo 005 has workarounds specifically to get an image promoted.
<cjwatson> Though I don't think there's time to publish something now and get it published in utopic before the automatic image build
<dobey> cjwatson: well it already says "landed" so i presume it's already in utopic
<ToyKeeper> It might not be a good idea to try to add anything else to the next build, since the next one is likely good to go for promotion now.
<cjwatson> Oh, right, 5 was published already
<dobey> i doubt unity-scope-click would get published before the next build at this point, but eh. if we can have normalcy restored soon, then nevermind :)
<cjwatson> and that pulseaudio has definitely landed too
<ToyKeeper> Oh, pulse landed?  Should I be worried?
<robru> dobey: sorry, trying to juggle cooking dinner and working
<robru> dobey: ok you got silo 2
<robru> veebers: hey, your request on line 22 conflicts with silo 1, any chance those can be merged? if not, best to wait until 1 is released before assigning the other one
<veebers> robru: I'm just looking now
<veebers> robru: in what way does it conflict? It should be attempting to merge into lp:autopilot/legacy
<robru> veebers: they're both merges against the autopilot source package in utopic
<thomi> veebers: robru: they shouldn't be both against autopilot.
<thomi> autopilot-legacy has it's own source package
<veebers> robru: line 22 should be against autopilot-legacy
<veebers> oh, what thomi said too :-)
<robru> huh, citrain thinks they're the same
<robru> ugh, citrain doesn't like it when the lp project name doesn't match the source package name
<robru> veebers: ok, I put it in silo 5, please build
<veebers> robru: sweet, thanks
<robru> veebers: you're welcome
<robru> ToyKeeper: ^ not sure if you wanna do that one or just wait for traincon to be over ;-)
<ToyKeeper> robru: Assuming an image builds soon (shouldn't it be in progress now?), I'd like to avoid landing more silos in it because that increases the risk of not promoting the image.
<bzoltan1> robru: I could use a silo and release it in 2 hours.
<veebers> robru: if you need a silo re-use the autopilot-legacy one as it's going to take an hour or so to test it, I can do that tomorrow if needed
<robru> Sorry guys just having dinner
<robru> ToyKeeper: yeah it won't make this image no matter what
<ToyKeeper> ... and I think something in my notebook shorted out.  Tonight might be fun.
 * rsalveti back
<rsalveti> cjwatson: cool, nice to know (about the links to retry the autopkg tests)
<rsalveti> cjwatson: robru: thanks for unblocking pulse
<rsalveti> hm, no bot message announcing that the build started
<rsalveti> finished already, 44 mins ago (livebuild at least)
<robru> rsalveti: seems imgbot isn't even here, blame ogra_ ;-)
<robru> OK, eod! Goodnight everybody!
<ToyKeeper> Okay...  is the bot broken or is there actually just no new build?
<ToyKeeper> Duh, scrollback.
<Mirv> :)
<Mirv> === trainguard: IMAGE 202 DONE (finished: 20140821 XX:XX) ===
<Mirv> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/202.changes ===
 * Mirv the bot
<bzoltan> Mirv:  any chance to get a Silo for line 35? The MR is tested already and it is a desktop only small change
<Mirv> bzoltan: not right at the moment, 0 silos, not even a spare one
<Mirv> so let's just have it queued and land it later today when at some point there's a silo free
<veebers> Mirv: This might help. I've just set testing to done for silo 1, also silo 005 is super critical priority so can be re-used and I'll pick it up tomorrow if needed
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, no one running the train right now?
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: I'm not sure about image 202.
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: On the one hand, the current blockers seem to be fixed or at least worked around now.
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: On the other hand, other things weren't working quite right...
<ToyKeeper> One device had its UI lock for about 30 seconds in the middle of a call (~30s after receiving the call, while I was playing with call setting buttons).
<ToyKeeper> The other device crashed right after a call ended (received the call, caller hung up).
<jibel> ToyKeeper, were you playing with the proximity sensors at the same time?
<ToyKeeper> (unity restarted)
<ToyKeeper> jibel: I'm not sure.
<jibel> ToyKeeper, unity8 crashed at the end of the call is known and not new
<Mirv> ToyKeeper: I am
<ToyKeeper> The welcome wizard crashed on my mako the first two times I tried to select 'swipe' as a security method.
<ToyKeeper> (couldn't repro later while attempting again)
<jibel> ToyKeeper, it's bug 1359258, Saviq said there is another report already
<ubot5> bug 1359258 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/unity8:6:__gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler:__cxxabiv1::__terminate:std::terminate:__cxxabiv1::__cxa_throw:core::dbus::Bus::remove_match" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359258
<ToyKeeper> My other device couldn't show any local music in the music scope, even though it was there and the music app could play it.
<ToyKeeper> (even after a couple reboots)
<Mirv> veebers: is there a test report on that autopilot landing? it won't of course break anything directly on the device, but the worry always is if it'd get us worse dashboard results.
<ToyKeeper> OTOH, in-song seeking works again, and I saw no issues with thumbnailing videos, "accounts -> back" works now, and the volume controls aren't jittery on the rtm device.
<veebers> Mirv: ah right, I was just finishing off the wee text report that I put together, will update
<Mirv> I guess we'll need davmor2's opinion also on #202 then, to try to confirm whether there's a real regression or something that has already been there.
<Mirv> veebers: thanks
<ToyKeeper> davmor2, sil2100: So, I'd like more opinions on whether 202 can be promoted.
<ToyKeeper> Normally I'd just say no, but since we need to unblock everyone I'd call it a maybe.
<Mirv> ToyKeeper: we'll probably come up with a plan to do more testing in 1.5 hours in the meeting. the calls definitely will need more testing from your experiences.
<ToyKeeper> As far as I can tell, all the current blockers are resolved though...
<ToyKeeper> It's other stuff which doesn't look so great.
<ToyKeeper> In any case, it's bed time and I'm off tomorrow.  If we're still in traincon 0, brendand agreed to cover for me...  but I'm sure he'd rather not have to.  :)
<Mirv> let's hope for the best
<veebers> Mirv: I've added the pastebin link for the testing results in the spreadsheet (this one: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8104052/),
<veebers> Mirv: It's a bit of a mouthful but for each gatekeeper run I compare the failing tests against those shown in the smokeng dash to see if they are either 'known' i.e. show up in the dash too, 'new' i.e. apparent from the changes being tested or 'transient' i.e. the test is known to fail sometimes
<robru> veebers: Ooooooooooh you're here. Confirm with Mirv whether you can finish your legacy silo before your eod please.
<Mirv> veebers: yes, I've seen your reports in the past, the format is good. all in all it seems to prove there are no regressions.
<veebers> robru, Mirv: oh I mean "please do trash the ap legacy silo" it's fine, I've already EOD :-)
<veebers> Mirv: sweet. This release had many gatekeeper runs as there were so many test issues it was hard to sort the wheat from the chaff :-)
<Mirv> veebers: as usual, I hit the same using qt gatekeeper recently (I'm battling with you on who gets to use mako-07...)
<Mirv> but eventually it was possible to run everything needed
<veebers> Mirv: ah hah :-) Well I won't be using it for the next day or so at least, so have at it
<veebers> nice
<Mirv> veebers: ah, the MP is not approved
<veebers> :-\
 * veebers fixes
<veebers> Mirv: rats, sorry about that. It has been approved now
<jibel> Mirv, ToyKeeper is right, on 202, the music scope doesn't show any local media
<Mirv> veebers: thanks, published, good night!
<Mirv> jibel: ouch :( there was a music-app update in it, we need popey to analyze it
<jibel> Mirv, and 2 unity-scope updates
<Mirv> right, those too
<veebers> Mirv: awesome thanks. Now, tea time o/
<Mirv> bzoltan: I assigned you a silo and also kicked a build https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-1-build/21/console
<jibel> Mirv, sil2100 popey bug 1359582
<ubot5> bug 1359582 in unity-scope-mediascanner (Ubuntu) "Music scope doesn't show any local music" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359582
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> jibel, ToyKeeper: thanks
<Mirv> jibel: hmm, I copied some files over and they are seen and play fine for me
<Mirv> immediately after copying
<Mirv> jibel: ..but not anymore after reboot!
<jibel> Mirv, right, sometimes the scope doesn't even show online music
<jibel> Mirv, it's similar to bug 1281706
<ubot5> bug 1281706 in unity-scope-mediascanner (Ubuntu) "Music scope intermittently displays locally stored music" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281706
<Mirv> jibel: yeah, after 2nd reboot visible again
<Mirv> so we need to at least make sure it's not worse than before
<jibel> Mirv, I haven't seen that on 200/201, did you?
<jibel> Mirv, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/182844560/empty_music_scope.png
 * jibel flashes 201
<Mirv> jibel: I didn't notice, but I don't use the music scope normally either
 * sil2100 checks his 201
<sil2100> After first reboot it's still there
<sil2100> Mirv, jibel: just so you know, I'm testing on krillin right now
<popey> did you put the music on after going to 202 though?
<sil2100> Mirv, jibel: on second reboot I still have local music viwible
<sil2100> popey: I'm on 201 right now
<jibel> sil2100, problem is the same on krillin for me on 202. Newly uploaded music is not visible in the scope
<jibel> but what was there before 202 is visible
 * sil2100 checks the commitlog
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/202.commitlog
<popey> i saw music on #201, upgraded to #202 and see none, not local or online. online video also missing, local video shows
<sil2100> Damn, I can't  find anything that could obviously break it
<jibel> sil2100, there are 2 unity-scopes updates on 202
<sil2100> jibel: I'm downgrading those now
<popey> left a comment
<sil2100> I mean, upgrading
<popey> search for music
<popey> something you know you have... for me, searching triggers it to appear
<davmor2> morning guys at the office now train wifi died just catching up on stuff
<sil2100> popey: where did you leave the comment?
<popey> in the bug
<popey> bug 1359582
<ubot5> bug 1359582 in unity-scope-mediascanner (Ubuntu) "Music scope doesn't show any local music" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359582
<davmor2> sil2100: flashing devices now
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks!
<jibel> sil2100, clearly a regression in 202, I'll upgrade my device again to 202 and downgrade unity-scopes-*
<dbarth> davmor2: hi
<sil2100> hah
<dbarth> davmor2: do you know if omer had issues yesterday with silo 15?
<sil2100> jibel: I think I just confirmed that the scopes landing breaks it
<jibel> sil2100, great, so I don't have to do it :)
<dbarth> davmor2: ie, i see it is still blocked waiting for qa signoff
<sil2100> jibel, popey, Mirv: on my #201 I installed the 2 scope-packages and now my music scope doesn't find my tracks
<sil2100> Let me try uploading something new
 * sil2100 prepares for an aggressive revert
<popey> good man!
<popey> thats the spirit!
<sil2100> Just uploaded a new track and nothing
<sil2100> popey: ;p
<popey> search for it?
<popey> which packages did you upgrade?
<popey> ah the two listed in #202, got it
<sil2100> popey: yeah, searching unblocks it basically
<sil2100> But that won't save it from reverting!
<popey> hah
<sil2100> You're going dooown scopes
<davmor2> dbarth: he didn't pass anything on I'm still waiting for my email to catch up so I can check that.
<dbarth> ok, let me know; apparently there was a rebuild, but i didn't trigger this; so the status is unclear
<ogra_> hmm, i wish i knew why curl and libu1db1 were dropped
<jibel> ogra_, u1db was dropped because of unity-scopes-shell (0.5.4+14.10.20140820-0ubuntu1)
<jibel> Switch to QSettings, removing U1DB dependencies Support new location
<jibel>      setting.
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i thought QSettings would make use of U1
<ogra_> as a backend ...
<jibel> ogra_, and curl probably unity-scopes-api (0.6.3+14.10.20140820-0ubuntu1) Switch from u1db to QSettings and drop u1db and related dependencies.
<ogra_> ah, ok
<ogra_> well, seems that didnt work so well :P
<sil2100> popey: do you want to double-confirm that this fixes it before I upload a revert?
<sil2100> It's ready and waiting for one button press
<popey> sil2100: eh? I dont understand
<seb128> Saviq, since apparently you need to fix/rebuilding thing, can you sneak https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/dismiss-old-pam-prompts/+merge/231363 in your unity8 silo? ;-)
<popey> sil2100: lets discuss it in teh call in 5 mins
<sil2100> popey: do you want to double confirm that reverting the scopes packages fixes the bug ?
<ogra_> hmm
<Saviq> seb128, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-016
<sil2100> Before I do the actual revert in the archive
<popey> I'd rather not make my phone rw
<popey> it's my main device
<ogra_> music app doesnt have any music for me either
<sil2100> ACK
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<Mirv> pete-woods: see above we're hitting problems with the scopes and considering revert
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, I have a revert for that
<sil2100> ogra_: try reverting the scopes landing and it should be fixed
<ogra_> sil2100, ah, ok so its a different issue
<popey> or just search for music in the scope
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, did you try just installing one of the two dropped packages instead ?
<popey> which will trigger a refresh, then music app will see it
<ogra_> i assume reverting breings back the U1DB
<ogra_> i wouldnt see why else music app would be affected by scope changes
<jibel> sil2100, I'm doing a revert to confirm
<pete-woods> Mirv: I see local media in the local music scope
<popey> mediascanner populates the music database
<pete-woods> and in the video scope
<sil2100> ogra_: no, but scopes was enough to cause the issue
<popey> pete-woods: add more music
<pete-woods> popey: okay
<sil2100> ogra_: since what I did is, while running vanilla #201 I installed scopes and it was broken
<Mirv> pete-woods: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359582 is the bug nr for it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359582 in unity-scope-mediascanner (Ubuntu) "Music scope doesn't show any local music" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ogra_> sil2100, scopes pulls these packages back in
<sil2100> ogra_: while on #201 it was broken
<sil2100> ogra_: well, anyway, if the scopes pull in these packages then a revert will make it no longer pull them in
<sil2100> So it's a win
<sil2100> jibel: thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, other way round
<ogra_> the new scopes dropped two packages
<pete-woods> Mirv: hmm. given there were no changes to the media scope. I'd say that the revert is reasonable :(
<sil2100> pete-woods: no worries, it's just a revert in the archive, you'll have trunk with latest changes that you can look into and try fixing
<ogra_> sil2100, installing libcurl3-nss and libu1db1 on 2092 makes the music app work
<ogra_> *on 202
<sil2100> pete-woods: so, once you think it's fixed, you can just prepare a landing with that fix alone and get everything back to how it was
<ogra_> sil2100, and the scopes too
<pete-woods> sil2100: oh, wait. it's not just the missing dep then?
<sil2100> Might be!
<pete-woods> that would seem strange that it works intermittently?
<ogra_> sil2100, i dont think the revert is right ... just seed these two packages
<sil2100> ogra_: I would say seeding is bad, we need the scopes to dep on those then
<sil2100> So maybe a landing that explicitly adds those dependencies in?
<sil2100> ogra_: the meeting btw!
<Mirv> sil2100: it works at times, doesn't really sound like missing deps
<jibel> ogra_, I confirm that libunity-scopes3 depends on libcurl3-nss and that's why curl was dropped from 202
<sil2100> ogra_, Mirv, jibel: I would recommend a revert anyway then, as this would get things up to shape
<sil2100> And then we can get things right later
<pete-woods> hmm, I thought we only dropped u1db as a dependency. I guess it has transitive dependencies
<Mirv> sil2100: yes sure revert, that's what I mean better to revert than just adding some packages back
<sil2100> ogra_, jibel, pete-woods: I actually see that the latest landing from unity-scopes-api actually drops those 2 dependencies
<sil2100> So they had to be dropped for a reason I guess?
<Mirv> ogra_: are you sure it's reliable after adding the packages back?
<pete-woods> that's what I'd like to know for sure
<Mirv> well, I'll try too
<jibel> pete-woods, libunity-scopes3 0.6.1+14.10.20140809-0ubuntu1 directly depends on libcurl3-nss
<jibel> sil2100, I downgraded libunity-scopes3 and unity-plugin-scopes on #202 and the music scope behaves as expected.
<pete-woods> indeed, installing those extra deps does nothing to make the music scope more reliable. I don't know how I didn't see this during testing. but it's happening somewhat regularly now :(
<nik90> jibel: its only the local-music that isn't shown? I can see the local videos correctly in the video scope.
<pete-woods> it seems to vary
<pete-woods> it's aggregated queries that seem to fail
<pete-woods> i.e. scopes that contain other scopes
<nik90> ah ok
<pete-woods> is there a way to find out which packages were not explicitly depending on libcurl, so we can get them fixed?
<pete-woods> as there seems to be two issues here
<brendand> davmor2, ha this is the silo i tested :)
<jibel> nik90, I only saw this problem for the music scope, but it can be local or online music that isn't shown
<brendand> davmor2, for shame
<Mirv> pete-woods: I think the key is that click packages don't have deps, they just rely on the platform having been defined well enough (via ubuntu-touch meta package)
<brendand> davmor2, was it found by ToyKeeper in dogfooding?
<Mirv> pete-woods: for example music-app is a .click only, not in archives
<pete-woods> ahh
<pete-woods> wonder why it uses libcurl. not exactly the most friendly library for QML
<pete-woods> also, I thought that net-cpp used libcurl
<pete-woods> apparently not
<jibel> brendand, ToyKeeper mentioned it briefly in the channel before heading to bed, so I gave it a try.
<pete-woods> at least not the nss one
<davmor2> brendand: yes apparently
<popey> pete-woods: you wonder why which uses curl? ms?
<pete-woods> the music app
<popey> i dont believe music app uses curl
<popey> thumbnailer does, doesn't it? to get album art from 7digital?
<pete-woods> it uses libsoup, which may possibly in-turn use libcurl
<pete-woods> no, apparently not
<brendand> pete-woods, is this the test plan that was run on the silo? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/scopes
<pete-woods> brendand: yes. I seriously tried everything, though. including the things that fail. I even ran this plan more than once. I think we need to get some more rigorous integration testing around scope aggregation to prevent this happening again. as I already had to delay our release because of another issue in this area
<brendand> pete-woods, that test plan doesn't say much
<brendand> pete-woods, if it is the one you ran it probably needs expanding
<pete-woods> it doesn't. but we really do test all the various scope functionality
<pete-woods> sure
<pete-woods> iI agree it could do with saying what we *actually* do
<brendand> pete-woods, okay but it's better if it's written down
 * pete-woods will add this to the list
<brendand> pete-woods, we're not trying to apportion blame. i'm sure it did work when you tested it but we need to try and find out why it broke in the image
<pete-woods> yeah
<pete-woods> I think we have a plain ol' bug in unity-scopes-api
<brendand> pete-woods, there are a variety of possibilities and you not testing it is only one of them - and probably the least likely
<pete-woods> I also agree that we should probably revert this release. given that the scopes go reliable again with a downgrade
<brendand> pete-woods, do you know which image you tested on? do you think you can install that, then upgrade just the broken packages and see if you can reproduce it. i could also that if you can tell me which image you tested on
<pete-woods> 201
<Mirv> cjwatson: we would very much like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/unity-scopes-api/0.6.3+14.10.20140820.is.0.6.1+14.10.20140809-0ubuntu1 to be bumped in build importance (KDE 4.14 just got in before it)
<Mirv> sil2100: ^
<Mirv> sil2100: so are we sure unity-scopes-shell does not need reverting?
<Mirv> just wondering
<pete-woods> brendand: well for what it's worth, I'm flashing 201 now, then trying the upgrade of the suspect packages
<Mirv> it was part of the same landing
<pete-woods> Mirv: it has to be reverted at the same time, as it has a dep on that version of libunityscopes
<Mirv> sil2100: ^
<cjwatson> Mirv: done
<Mirv> thanks Colin!
<sil2100> cjwatson: thank you!
<brendand> ogra_, Mirv - davmor2 tells me it wasn't happening on each boot?
<sil2100> Mirv: let me check
<Mirv> brendand: no, I had one boot where music app worked fine
<Mirv> brendand: sorry, I mean music scope
<ogra_> brendand, i'm currently rebooting a few times in a row here to see
<brendand> Mirv, i'm also pretty sure that when i tried it it worked
<sil2100> Mirv: ah, didn't upload that one yet, right!
<ogra_> (though i have re-installed the missing libs)
<brendand> Mirv, my music was on the sd card though
<jibel> brendand, if you upload new music to the device it is not shown in the scope. It might after a reboot or not. But never immediately after upload
<ogra_> ok, first reboot i got no music and no online videos ... searching gets me local music shown ...
<ogra_> same thing for online video ... searching fixes it
 * ogra_ reboots again 
<ogra_> same thing
<ogra_> looks pretty consistent to me
<Mirv> jibel: it did show up immediately for me...
<sil2100> Mirv: unity-scopes-shell uploaded
<ogra_> ok, in one of five reboots online video behaved different and showed up without searching ... the rest of the time it was consistently broken
<Mirv> sil2100: ping colin about that too once it shows in LP
<sil2100> ACK ;)
<pete-woods> I can confirm that flashing r201, then upgrading to the new scopes packages causes the reliability on some reboots (about 1 in 3 for me anecdotally)
<pete-woods> so revert was definitely the right thing
<sil2100> cjwatson: so, once those two packages build and migrate we'll kick a new image and have it dogfooded as a promotion candidate - if it passes (which is highly probable) we should have a new promoted image around afternoon
<sil2100> cjwatson: would that be fine?
<cjwatson> sil2100: well, I don't have a better alternative :)
<cjwatson> so it'll have to be
<cjwatson> I've scored up unity-scopes-shell
<sil2100> cjwatson: thank you!
<cjwatson> beats trying to figure out why my wife's laptop isn't IPv6-routable, argh
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, got a minute?
<sil2100> Saviq: what's up?
<Saviq> sil2100, I've been thinking... how about some hook mechanism in train
<Saviq> sil2100, immediate use case is .pot file generation
<Saviq> sil2100, which everyone and their mother forgets daily
<Saviq> sil2100, it doesn't make sense for per-MP generation 'cause it's just cruft there
<sil2100> hmm
<Saviq> sil2100, so ideally it would happen just after train merges all MPs
<sil2100> But where would you think those hooks should be defined?
<Saviq> sil2100, project source tree I'd say
<Saviq> sil2100, debian/ maybe even
<Saviq> sil2100, caveat is obviously dependencies of such a hook
<sil2100> Saviq: we *could* add a new custom tag to the control file that would say 'use hooks' or even 'use this hook' or something
<Saviq> sil2100, and potential for leaving them around
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, but every project needs to be in control of those, they might have different requirements
<sil2100> Saviq: right, I would think of a flag such as 'if this flag is set, use the hook that's provided in this directory' or 'if this flag is set, use the hook from the path that we gave here' or something
<sil2100> Yeah, that's a bit more complex anyway
<sil2100> Saviq: could you fill in a bug for that anyway? It's a good proposition I would say
<Saviq> sil2100, will do
<brendand> sil2100, did it get reverted already?
<sil2100> brendand: it's still in proposed
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): psivaa | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: we're in TRAINCON-0! Also: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<cjwatson> sil2100: looks like we're waiting for autopkgtest executors again
<cjwatson> jibel: is there any way to beef up our autopkgtest executor farm?  we've run into load issues there a few times recently
<sil2100> cjwatson: yeah, I saw that it was staying on autopkgtests for a while
<cjwatson> sil2100: it's numbers 3-6 in the relevant queue, so hopefully soon
<sil2100> But at least scopes-shell migrated
<cjwatson> Yep
<jibel> cjwatson, no, it's working at full capacity. yesterday evening it was excessively slow because tests were running on disk instead of memory, but it should be faster today. I'll do another check to make sure it's not that again.
<cjwatson> jibel: Right, I mean extending its capacity
<cjwatson> It's usually fine but then sometimes KDE lands or something
<jibel> cjwatson, the trend is more to "cloudify" the farm rather than adding more physical hardware. I'll see with the CI team if they can allocate more machines to autopkgtest. With the increasing number of packages I agree it's becoming a bottleneck.
<sil2100> cjwatson: do I see it right or did the autopkgtests for unity-scopes-api fail?
<sil2100> :|
<jibel> sil2100, it never passed
<sil2100> Ah, ok, so it will be skipped with Always failed ?
<jibel> it fails with: cp: cannot stat ‘scopetest.cpp’: No such file or directory
<jibel> pete-woods, ^
<cjwatson> jibel: thanks
<pete-woods> sil2100: yes. they have always failed. I have nagged our tech lead to get them fixed (and indeed show him how to even know they are failing, as it's not obvious). we have merge in that should fix it
<pete-woods> fortunately the same check they perform is at least carried out as part of our unit tests
<pete-woods> I think a lesson to take away from all of this is to have more people on our team exposed to the "debiany stuff" besides muggins
<pete-woods> (i.e. me)
<pete-woods> is it possible to get our jenkins jobs to tun our autopkgtests after build?
<pete-woods> *to run
<cjwatson> sil2100: it's migrated, publishing nowish
<cjwatson> sil2100: that's published.  want to kick an image build?
<dbarth> om26er: ping?
<dbarth> om26er: did you run into issues with silo 15 yesterday?
<cjwatson> sil2100: actually I'm going to assume you're at lunch or similar and kick it myself
<Wellark> hey, silo 19 would probably need manual inspection as there are debian/control changes
<Wellark> please see the commit message in: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/connectivity-api/connectivity-service-source-package-shuffle/+merge/231431
<Wellark> psivaa: any takers? :) --^
<psivaa> Wellark: for this you'd need trainguards
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 203 building (started: 20140821 11:55) ===
<ogra_> whee
<om26er> dbarth, no, it was fine for me
<om26er> dbarth, was there a regression ?
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: we're in TRAINCON-0! Also: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<om26er> sil2100, hi i am testing silo 34, is there a way to mark it as such so someone else does not start testing the same silo ?
<Mirv> Wellark: gave comments
<Mirv> Wellark: and a bit more, since it wasn't obvious which name you use as the install dir
<om26er> sorry silo 006, 34 is the line number.
<silDroid> Hey!
<ogra_> geez ... use kiwiIRC on your ubuntu phone ... throw away that android :P
<ogra_> :)
<silDroid> ogra_: did unity-scopes-api migrate?
<silDroid> ;)
<cjwatson> silDroid: yes, images are building
<ogra_> yeah
<silDroid> Phew, ok, then I go back to eating
<silDroid> Thanks guys!
<silDroid> Be back soon
<cjwatson> * silDroid is now known as silFaceStuffer
<silDroid> Hahah
<silDroid> o/
<cjwatson> though, hey, food sounds like a plan
<ogra_> hmm, breakfast !
 * ogra_ looks if he can find something ... 
<cjwatson> you're as bad as me
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> many of us i guess
<cjwatson> "oh, I should just check in on IRC before breakfast"
<cjwatson> ... four hours later ...
<ogra_> yeah :D
<cjwatson> "why am I hungry"
<ogra_> "whats that noise down there ?"
<Mirv> om26er: bregma: ToyKeeper: davmor2: I'd recommend using some sort of "QA signoff in progress by xxx" in the comment field so that's easier to see when someone works on certain landing
<Mirv> sorry unping bregma, ping brendand who's not online..
<dbarth> om26er: ah ok cool; so can you get back to davmor2 and give me signoff for that silo?
<om26er> davmor2, hey did you test silo 15 as well ? It was working fine for my testing yesterday.
<sil2100> ;)
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): josepht | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: we're in TRAINCON-0! Also: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<Wellark> Mirv: thanks!
<Wellark> I will fix the names ASAP
<oSoMoN> sil2100, Mirv: can I have a silo for line 38, please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: we currently have only one silo sadly...
<sil2100> oSoMoN: usually we try to leave that around for emergency cases
<oSoMoN> sil2100, that’s fine, can you put my request in the queue for when another silo is freed?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure, after we release more.. I just filled in bfiller's request that had been skipped first, next one should be yours
<oSoMoN> excellent, thanks!
<Mirv> there just doesn't seem to be any that could be easily freed
<alan_g> josepht: There's a bottleneck in the mir CI builds [http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-team-mir-development-branch-ci/] - and this appears to be the problem - [http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/computer/ps-precise-server-amd64-smp-2/?] - can you help?
<josepht> alan_g: looking
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 203 DONE (finished: 20140821 13:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/203.changes ===
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> yay
<popey> \o/
<sil2100> davmor2: ^
<sil2100> brendand: ^
<sil2100> davmor2: could you give a promotion-dogfooding spin on #203? Top priority please ;)
<sil2100> Wow, there has been a lot of uploads actually
<sil2100> davmor2: poke poke
<davmor2> sil2100: stab stab
<brendand> bang bang
<davmor2> well we are in London
<davmor2> sil2100: falshing 203 now
<om26er> mvo_, Hi!
<davmor2> sil2100: breaking it in 2 minutes
<mvo_> hi om26er
<om26er> mvo_, silo 006 i.e line 34 have a problem. I am not able to install new app from the store after installing click from there,.
<josepht> fginther, alan_g: I've opened the following asana task for the slow pbuilder slave: https://app.asana.com/0/8736198969650/15657461686537
<mvo_> om26er: oh, thanks for this report! does you image contain the latest ubuntu-touch-meta, i.e. do you have debsig-verify and click-ubuntu-policy ? if you run "pkcon install-local foo.click", what is the output?
<om26er> mvo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8106395/
<om26er> mvo_, click-ubuntu-policy is 0.1 and debsig-verify is 0.10
<davmor2> sil2100: broke it,  the pinlock gets in the way of the edge guide
<sil2100> davmor2: crap, wasn't that the case before?
<davmor2> sil2100: I blame ogra_ for that though who are these people that lock their phones
<jibel> davmor2, it's not a regression it's bug 1358283
<mvo_> om26er: could you please run "ar x /home/phablet/it.mardy.account-tester_0.3_all.click _gpgorigin; gpg --list-packets _gpgorigin" "
<ubot5> bug 1358283 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[OOBE] Don't show passcode prompt after 1st step of edge intro" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358283
<mvo_> om26er: and paste the output?
<om26er> mvo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8106427/
<davmor2> sil2100: no it's not really broken it just doesn't flow like it used to because of the lock and I think it has been around for a while but I have mostly been testing ota so haven't seen it
<davmor2> sil2100: see jibel's statement
<sil2100> Phew
<mvo_> om26er: interessting - what does "ar t /home/phablet/it.mardy.account-tester_0.3_all.click" output? and is this a click downloaded from the store or did you obtain it in a different way ?
<om26er> mvo_, I received that in an email, Its not from the store
<mvo_> om26er: ok, thanks. that is actually the new expected behavior that it won't allow installing unsigned clicks without using the "--allow-unauthenticated" call to force that. however you should still be able to install clicks from the store, if that does not work, then I would love to get hold of one of the downloaded clicks from the store and run the same commands as above against it
<om26er> mvo_, how to download a click app from the store ?
<mvo_> om26er: does installing via the normal app scope ui work? or do you get a error then? if so, I can try to figure out where the downloader stores the click
<om26er> mvo_, I saw the issue from the UI, the error on dash is 'Download or install failed. Please try again'
<om26er> it clearly downloads successfully but fails before installing
<mvo_> om26er: ok, thanks. let me look around where the click is stored. I assume this happens for every click you download, correct?
<om26er> mvo_, yes, thats right.
<mvo_> om26er: thanks, could you please check if there are clicks left in /home/phablet/.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/Downloads/ that could be inspected?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: we're in TRAINCON-0! Also: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<brendand> sil2100, can we *demote* this image instead?
<sil2100> brendand: what's wrong? Is it that bad?
<om26er> mvo_, detailed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8106548/
<mvo_> om26er: awesome, thanks! what does "debsig-verify -v /home/phablet/click/files/com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-googlemaps_0.1_all.click" output?
<om26er> mvo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8106561/
<sil2100> brendand, davmor2: I only accept good news
<sil2100> psivaa: could you spin the tests for krillin as well?
<om26er> sil2100, can you change the status of line 34 ?
<om26er> sil2100, QA sign-off failed as it revealed a bug
<sil2100> om26er: ACK
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<mvo_> om26er: thanks again! hm, thats confusing, debsig-verify seems to be happy. I assume "click install --user=phablet /home/phablet/click/files/com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-googlemaps_0.1_all.click" does not give a better error message?
<sil2100> mvo_: also, please include the image number you have tested agains in the 'Yes (#)' field on the spreadsheet!
<mvo_> sil2100: will do, sorry for that
<sil2100> No worries :)
<om26er> mvo_, sudo click install --user=phablet  installs
<brendand> ogra_, so the scopes regression was caused by some dropped dependencies?
<sil2100> brendand: no
<sil2100> brendand: the scopes regression was caused by unity-scopes-api and unity-scopes-shell regressing
<mvo_> om26er|doctor: thanks! sorry for being a pain, but I can't reproduce this and I would love to get to the bottom of this, would it be ok if you could run "click unregister --user=phablet com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-googlemaps" and then run "strace -f -e trace=execve -s1024 /usr/lib/packagekit/packagekitd" and try to install a click again?  I would love to see if gpg errors out of if debsig-verify errors and if so, with what error c
<mvo_> ode
<cjwatson> you probably want to run that click unregister under sudo
<cjwatson> and possibly "sudo pkill packagekitd" first
<mvo_> indeed
<mvo_> cjwatson: do you have any idea what might cause this? click is happy, debsig-verify is happy but pkcon errors with a signature failure. but it can't be permissions, can it? i.e. pk backend is still running as root and all
<cjwatson> mvo_: not sure, I'd want to see the packagekitd log
<cjwatson> also, running packagekitd with -v is usually helpful
<mvo_> om26er|doctor: what image version are you using? I'm on #201 but maybe I need a different one to reproduce
<cjwatson> brendand: please tell us what you meant by demoting the image, we're on tenterhooks ...
<sil2100> brendand: you're scaring us, we REALLY need that promotion today
<ogra_> brendand, the scopes regression pointed out another one which is related to dependencies
<sil2100> davmor2: any news?
<davmor2> sil2100: still testing and filing bugs, old ones though so not blockers
<sil2100> davmor2: that's music to our ears
<sil2100> davmor2: you can't imagine how me and cjwatson are waiting for you to finish ;)
<rsalveti> sil2100: ogra_: bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-system-compositor/+bug/1359530 might be a regression as well
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359530 in unity-system-compositor (Ubuntu) "Device trying to suspend when screen is turned off by proximity sensor (during a call)" [High,Confirmed]
<rsalveti> noticed that one with image 202
<rsalveti> not sure if it was there with previous promoted image
<davmor2> sil2100: I blame rsalveti for not thinking about testing this  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1359806
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359806 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "mismatched audio profile when a call hits and music is playing" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> uh?
<davmor2> sil2100: audio is switched to the earpiece
<rsalveti> davmor2: right, I think that this one was always there, wasn't it?
<davmor2> rsalveti: yeap that's why we aren't blocking on it
<rsalveti> davmor2: right, will be working on it soon :-)
<davmor2> rsalveti: same issue is on bluetooth too
<rsalveti> yeah, the stream is not moving to the right device
<davmor2> rsalveti: and wired headsets too
<rsalveti> that's known as well
<davmor2> rsalveti: that's fine :)
<sil2100> SHIPIT
<davmor2> sil2100: haven't finished yet
<mvo_> om26er|doctor: (for when you are back :) - before I forget, anything unusual about the configuration you use for testing?
<brendand> tvoss|afk, camera doesn't prompt for location on mako
<tvoss> brendand, nothing landed, so please file a bug
<brendand> tvoss, no trust.db is created when i launch it
<tvoss> brendand, would you mind checking syslog?
<tvoss> brendand, or better: send it to me by mail
<Laney> sil2100: do you have any sense on how long traincon-0 will be on for?
<Laney> I feel like uploading gst-bad and block-proposeding it
<sil2100> Laney: it should be taken down today
<sil2100> Laney: we're waiting for a decision from davmor2
<Laney> neato wheatos
<brendand> sil2100, there is some stuff that is suspect but it's probably mostly known issues
<sil2100> brendand: good to know
<davmor2> sil2100: Location service doesn't seem to be triggered like it was before
<sil2100> davmor2: is it enabled by default, or it doesn't allow location now at all?
<davmor2> sil2100: we need to check that after the meeting
<tvoss> brendand, could you please make sure that your phone does not have an android property hanging around that triggers the location service override?
<brendand> tvoss, it was just flashed but i'll check
<davmor2> tvoss: I'm not getting it either I did this morning on 201 but on 203 I have not location service notifications
<brendand> tvoss, i got a DENIED
<brendand> tvoss, Aug 21 15:47:20 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  251.843308] type=1400 audit(1408636040.346:137): apparmor="DENIED" operation="chmod" profile="com.ubuntu.camera_camera_3.0.0.355" name="/run/user/32011/" pid=4172 comm="camera-app" requested_mask="w" denied_mask="w" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<tvoss> brendand, the DENIED comes from apparmor
<tvoss> davmor2, brendand did we have a mir/qtmir landing?
<jdstrand> there is a bug for that I think. fyi, apparmor policy is correct on that denial
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_ ^
<ogra_> cameras are overrated !
<sil2100> hmm
<davmor2> ogra_: location in maps is useful though
<tvoss> davmor2, brendand did you guys flash with --wipe? if not, did you remove trust.db?
<davmor2> tvoss: I did
<ogra_> davmor2, did it work in the last promoted image ?
<jdstrand> bug #1351041 is for reminders, but it is the same denial
<ubot5> bug 1351041 in accounts-qml-module (Ubuntu) "App is unable to retrieve notes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351041
<davmor2> ogra_: it wasn't in the last promoted image, however is stops location which did work
<jdstrand> something, somewhere is trying to do a chmod on /run/user/32011/, which is wrong. I doubt it is fatal though
 * jdstrand doesn't know
<jdstrand> I'll add camera app to that bug
<brendand> tvoss, it never creates trust.db on mako
<jdstrand> actually, I'll create a new bug
<ogra_> davmor2, thats what i meant ... :(
<brendand> jdstrand, i get that denied on krillin too
<brendand> jdstrand, but there i get the prompt
<brendand> jdstrand, so i guess that's a red herring
<brendand> sil2100, i guess this won't be a blocker because we didn't even have location in the last image for camera
<davmor2> tvoss, sil2100, ogra_: so I'm not getting a location service prompt on mako or krellin,  I might nip outside after the meeting and see if I at least get a location but I'm assuming not
 * ogra_ hands davmor2 an "i" to replace with the "e" in krellin :) 
<Saviq> trainguards, can someone please retry the builds in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-016/+sourcepub/4365335/+listing-archive-extra
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, but as mentioned by brendand, I would perfer it not being a blocker ;)
<Saviq> just the amd64, armhf and i386 ones
<sil2100> Saviq: doing
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<tvoss> davmor2, brendand could you guys paste the output of ps -ef | grep trust
<tvoss> ?
<davmor2> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# ps -ef | grep trust
<davmor2> root      4872  4426  0 16:59 pts/17   00:00:00 grep --color=auto trust
<brendand> tvoss, same here
<jdstrand> fyi, bug #1359831
<ubot5> bug 1359831 in Ubuntu Reminders app "camera-app and reminders incorrectly perform a chmod on XDG_RUNTIME_DIR" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359831
<davmor2> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ps -ef | grep trust
<davmor2> phablet   4964  4939  0 16:59 pts/17   00:00:00 grep --color=auto trust
<davmor2> incase you needed it as phablet
<tvoss> brendand, davmor2 here we go
<ogra_> sil2100, i'll be a tad late ...
<sil2100> ogra_: I'm the only one online!
<sil2100> Everyone else is elsewhere it seems ;)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: we're in TRAINCON-0! Also: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<tvoss> brendand, davmor2 could you paste ~/.cache/upstart/ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored.log?
<Laney> okay, uploaded gst-bad 1.4 (jhodapp fyi)
<Laney> blocking it in proposed for a bit
<cjwatson> Laney: oh yay, that'll help with libass
<cjwatson> which is now entangled with vlc
<Laney> should do
<Laney> sorry it took ages, there was a blocking bug
<brendand> tvoss, doesn't exist?
<ogra_> === trainguards IMAGE 203 Promoted ===
<pmcgowan> congrats
<ogra_> well
<pmcgowan> open the gates
<nik90> wow
<ogra_> pmcgowan, with a bunch of immediate blockers :)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, not blockers if they didnt block
<pmcgowan> or blockers coming
<ogra_> pmcgowan, we only blocked on mako up to today
<nik90> davmor2: sry, does 203 return the user location if an app has the correct permissions?
<pmcgowan> aha
<ogra_> we switch focus ... and with that we start out with a few initial blockers
<nik90> ogra_: update the channel header
<nik90> ogra_: cant bear to see traincon-0 mode there
<nik90> :)
* ogra_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: we're in TRAINCON-0! Also: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<ogra_> nik90, traincon isnt my job to end it :)
<ogra_> but i added the "last promoted"
<nik90> ah
<robru> sil2100: yeah, 6 silos marked testing pass, should I publish them ALL at ONCE?? ;-)
<sil2100> NO! ;)
<sil2100> robru: as mentioned, try to be sneakily reasonable with things that land
<sil2100> ;p
<robru> oh right, my spider sense, I forgot ;-)
<robru> sil2100: are you suggesting you want me to test things?
 * cjwatson fixes his dodgy logic in derive-distribution and tries again
<Wellark> Mirv:
<Wellark> is it ok to install qml-module-connectivity under
<Wellark> drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2014-08-19 22:36 ./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Connectivity/
<Wellark> -rw-r--r-- root/root     22904 2014-08-19 22:36 ./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Connectivity/libconnectivity-qml.so
<Wellark> -rw-r--r-- root/root        51 2014-08-19 21:54 ./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Connectivity/qmldir
<Wellark> or must I rename the package to be qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity ?
<Wellark> Mirv: this is for https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/connectivity-api/connectivity-service-source-package-shuffle/+merge/231431
<Wellark> trainguards: --^
<sil2100> robru: no no, but I suppose I might negotiate with jfunk someone from QA to help out with landings that we think might be troublesome
 * sil2100 goes off to do some paperwordk
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<cjwatson> branch refresh in progress now
<robru> cjwatson: by "branch refresh" you mean you're syncing utopic into rtm?
<jfunk> robru: sil2100: keep me posted
<sil2100> jfunk: sure, for now I need to do some other formalities, but I've been wondering if we could really have someone part-time for sign-off duty in case any risky landings appear
<robru> like powerd in silo 20
<robru> 10
<davmor2> sil2100, tvoss: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/+bug/1359866
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359866 in location-service (Ubuntu) "Location trust service is not started on image 203" [Critical,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> robru: as of the point where image 203 was built, yes
<cjwatson> and of course just the relevant subset of packages
<davmor2> tvoss: please move it if I filed against the wrong project
<cjwatson> oh good, the copy-stuff-backwards wheeze worked
<mvo_> ogra_: if you have moment, could you do me a favor and install the lick from landing 006 on your device and see if that fails for you too? I just reflasht my phone and still can not reproduce the failure and run out of ideas right now how to reproduce
<cjwatson> e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/unity-scope-click/+publishinghistory
<cjwatson> sil2100,robru: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8107553/
<cjwatson> (ignore stuff below "Copy?")
<cjwatson> and I've removed gnutls26, shared-desktop-ontologies, and zsh as indicated there (ubuntu-desktop was a false positive because of reasons)
<cjwatson> so that's done
<robru> cjwatson: whaaaaa? we don't want shared-desktop-ontologies on our phones?
<cjwatson> I choose not to care about the reasons it was there in the first place :)
<ogra_> mvo_, i'll trade that for a "make PK work in phablet-tools" session tomorrow :)
 * ogra_ searches for a mako 
<cjwatson> I've also added a daily image build of ubuntu-rtm/14.09 ubuntu-touch, scheduled to start at 0302 UTC
<robru> ooooh
<ogra_> mvo_, might take a bit, my battery on my test mako is in red-blinking state ...
<cjwatson> so I think the branch is handed over to you lot now, esp since I'm travelling to DebConf tomorrow
<ogra_> you are not there yet ?
<mvo_> ogra_: the device shouldn't matter hopefully
 * ogra_ thought you flew last week
<oSoMoN> robru, it looks like a number of silos are about to land, please consider line 38 for when one frees up :)
<mvo_> ogra_: I'm here :)
<ogra_> mvo_, heh, i meant colin :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: no, last week was worldcon
<ogra_> ah ... the month of the cons :)
<Laney> bi-mon-sci-fi-con
<robru> oSoMoN: ah, well there is one free and I'd love to assign it to you, but citrain can't seem to connect to the spreadsheet...
 * ogra_ twiddles thimbs watching his phone download 203 ... 
<ogra_> *thumbs too
<robru> oSoMoN: ok, transient networking failure ;-) you got silo 5!
<oSoMoN> robru, awesome, thanks!
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome!
<tvoss> davmor2, thanks for the bug
<ogra_> finally it starts flashing ...
<bzoltan> fginther: did somebody switch back the AP tests for the autolanding? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/3764/consoleFull
<sil2100> kgunn, Saviq: so, is this fixed for good, worked-around or still present? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1354406 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354406 in unity-notifications (Ubuntu) "PIN-locked phone becomes unresponsive after simultaneous alarms" [High,In progress]
<bzoltan> fginther:  and an other MR failed like this https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/2452/console
<Saviq> sil2100, worked around
<Saviq> sil2100, with minimal user visible impact
<sil2100> Saviq: will that stay on your radar as a priority
<Saviq> sil2100, it does stay already
<sil2100> Excellent, so I remove it from our list
<ogra_> mvo_, ok. finally installed, what do you want me to test/see ?
<mvo_> ogra_: just install a app from the store please
<mvo_> ogra_: and if that fails, then the interessting part starts :)
 * ogra_ installs googlemaps ... 
<ogra_> "error while downloading"
<mvo_> ogra_: aha! I wonder why this works for me, ok, if you could "pkill packagekitd" and run "strace -f -e trace=execve -s1024 /usr/lib/packagekit/packagekitd" and try that again, what kind of messages do you see, most importantly, what error code from debsig-verify
<mvo_> ogra_: (and maybe gpg)
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i dont think i have strace installed on the device ... one moment
<mvo_> sure
<ogra_> oh, i do
 * ogra_ just rememebrs we seeded it recently 
<ogra_> mvo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8107809/
<ogra_> looks like debsig-verify acts just fine
<mvo_> ogra_: hm, exited with 13, gpg exists earlier with error 2 - unexpected error hmmmm
<mvo_> ogra_: I need to put the kids to bed, but I come back with more questions :)
<ogra_> ok
<Mirv> Wellark: with that path the suggestion would be indeed qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity, and that'd be fine
 * Mirv \o/ at promotion
<mvo_> ogra_: could you please apply http://paste.ubuntu.com/8108033/ to /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/install.py and run "pkcon install-local foo.click" against this particular click again?
<mvo_> ogra_: that should give the output from gpg
<mvo_> ogra_: it needs to be a signed click from the store to be useful
<ogra_> mvo_, hmm
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8108060/
<ogra_> i guess line 9 is your issue
<ogra_> (why would it look for roots gpg key)
<mvo_> gpg: keyblock resource `/root/.gnupg/pubring.gpg': file open error
<mvo_> ogra_: because … i can not say this in a public channel
<ogra_> heh
<mvo_> ogra_: you are my hero for today, thanks for this debug output!
<sil2100> So, I guess the initial sync of ubuntu-rtm is done?
<ogra_> mvo_, well, i'll hunt you down tomorow for some PK help with phablet-tools ;)
<mvo_> ogra_: sure! but best in the morning as I'm leaving for debconf
<mvo_> ogra_: when I remount,ro I get the same error, yay!
<jhodapp> Laney, sounds good...I've continued to use 1.4 in my work trying to solve the video freezing issues without noticing any new problems
<cjwatson> sil2100: It is all yours
<Laney> jhodapp: great, thanks
<mvo_> om26er: I think I found the issue now, please ignore my previous questions. ogra_ saved the day
<om26er> mvo_, \o/
<Laney> jhodapp: I think what I did with MAYBE_GERROR is grim by the way and should be purged from the earth as soon as possible
<sergiusens> sil2100: is there any guidelines on how to operate now?
<sil2100> sergiusens: I'll send out an e-mail in a moment
<sergiusens> sil2100: can I forget about ubuntu and just use ubuntu-rtm and then sync back
<sil2100> Too many paperowrk ;)
<sil2100> sergiusens: no no
<sergiusens> sil2100: a great; as I have many questions :-)
<sil2100> sergiusens: everything needs to land in ubuntu first ;)
<sergiusens> ubuntu first
<ralsina> sil2100: hello, my boss lucio has asked me to do a practice no-change rtm landing to make sure everything is smooth for the ubuntu-push project... any hints? :-)
<sergiusens> then sync to rtm?
<sil2100> sergiusens: yes, basically ;)
<sil2100> ralsina: soon an annoucemenent will be made and then we can proceed with everything (tm)
<ralsina> awesome
<Wellark> Mirv: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/connectivity-api/connectivity-service-source-package-shuffle/+merge/231431
<jhodapp> Laney, ok, I'll take a look when I get a chance to merge that in
<dobey> alecu: ^^ did you change the scope landing?
<dobey> oh, i guess so
<sil2100> ogra_: lockscreen enablement was new in this promotion, right?
<sil2100> It wasn't in the previous promoted image?
<ogra_> hmm, that was 172 ... not sure
<ogra_> mterry, do you remember if the last promoted image had locking support ?
<ogra_> i think it did ...
<sil2100> 172 sounds like it was already
<sil2100> ACK
<mterry> sil2100, ogra_, it was in the previous one too
<sil2100> Does anyone remember when we added the bottom-swipe-for-scopes-scope thingy?
 * sil2100 seems tired today already
<mterry> sil2100, that was new in this promoted image
<sil2100> mterry: \o/
<mterry> sil2100, don't know which exact image had it
<mterry> sil2100, I dogfood the promoted images, so I pay attention to such things  :)
<alecu> dobey: yes, I merged the remaining stuff from /devel into the landing
<ogra_> cjwatson, sil2100, so seeing that rtm email, did we think about how to handle ubuntu feature freeze with out packages ? i expect a good bunch to need FFes in ubuntu first
<ogra_> *with our
<oSoMoN> robru, can silo 5 be published, please?
<robru> oSoMoN: how badly is it gonna break everything? ;-)
<oSoMoN> robru, quite the contrary, it’s supposed to unbreak things :)
<robru> oSoMoN: oooh I like those!
<oSoMoN> well, more accurately, improve performance by a lot
<robru> oSoMoN: ok I'm just gonna give it a quick smoketest then publish
<oSoMoN> sounds good, it’s been already tested extensively, but an extra pair of eyes won’t hurt for sure
<robru> oSoMoN: yeah it's just that there's so many silos left over from traincon, don't want to just "open the floodgates", so I'm trying to space out the landings, do some smoketesting, etc
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, I guess we'll need to discuss that a bit more
<oSoMoN> robru, makes sense
<sergiusens> sil2100: can I debsync or do I need to land twice?
<sil2100> sergiusens: this depends if you have the guarantee that all that you land in ubuntu actually lands in RTM
<sergiusens> sil2100: I'm only working on rtm features
<sil2100> sergiusens: since you need to make sure nothing unwanted lands in this distro
<sergiusens> sil2100: I care less for ubuntu desktop today as none of the things I do are shared
<sergiusens> seems like instead of spending 4 hours per landing, I'll spend a day or more with this mechanism
<sergiusens> and really hinders people with trunk == package
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): robru | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<sil2100> sergiusens: let's have a chat about that tomorrow
 * sil2100 EODs for today
<sil2100> o/
<sergiusens> sil2100: so I can't land anything today>?
<mvo_> if someone could double check this  C diff real quick http://paste.ubuntu.com/8108388/ that would be awesome. that should fix the verification issue with RO mounts
<sil2100> sergiusens: land land, just as per the rules in the e-mail, i.e. the general procedure
<robru> sergiusens: I'm happy to help you land things today
<sil2100> sergiusens: we can think of some way of improving it tomorrow
<sergiusens> robru: but the policy is really broken
<sil2100> sergiusens: for now it's like with SRUs
<sergiusens> exactly
<sergiusens> but we still have features
<sil2100> And I guess that was the idea of this, I suppose
<robru> sergiusens: at least we can start with your landings for utopic today, and then we can worry about optimising the push to RTM tomorrow
<sil2100> I have a few ideas on how to do it faster for you
<sil2100> But that, well, tomorrow
<sil2100> o/
<sergiusens> robru: ok
<robru> oSoMoN: indeed it does feel zippy! ok I'll publish ;-)
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks!
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome!
<popey> robru: you aware of bug 1359022 ?
<ubot5> bug 1359022 in libusermetrics "Welcome screen on image #200 always states that there are no data sources available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359022
<popey> broken in promoted image
<robru> popey: no i was not aware
<ogra_> ouch
<ogra_> lets unpromote ... quick !
<ogra_> :)
<robru> popey: indeed i can confirm that
<robru> popey: what can we do? does anybody know who to assign that to?
<popey> not sure at what exact point it broke
<rsalveti> ogra_: do we have an rtm channel already?
<rsalveti> wonder how the image will be built
<rsalveti> and why do we need 2 merge proposals? thought just landing on ubuntu and syncing it on rtm would be enough
<rsalveti> as it's a derived distro anyway
<jdstrand> cjwatson: what is the correct way to copy a package from utopic to ubuntu-rtm/14.09?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: last week I tried https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+localpackagediffs?field.package_type=all, but it didn't work and wgrant said I should not use that interface
<robru> rsalveti: my understanding is that rtm is in feature freeze, you can't just wholesale sync upstream releases there. you need two MPs because you need to MP your features+bugs to utopic, then you need to just cherry pick fixes into a new MP for RTM
<jdstrand> wgrant: actually, you could certainly answer my question too :)
<jdstrand> wgrant: ^
<rsalveti> robru: right, but what happens when are the same?
<rsalveti> a sync would be more than enough
<robru> rsalveti: well, in that case *I* am ok with that, but you should really clear that with cjwatson before doing it.
<rsalveti> making two mrs for every landing is super complicated, and a lot of work
<Wellark> any vanguards arounds? I would appreciate if someone could ACK the changes I made based on Mirv's comment so we can get silo 19 landed
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/connectivity-api/connectivity-service-source-package-shuffle/+merge/231431
<robru> Wellark: looking
<Wellark> robru: thanks!
<robru> Wellark: you're welcome. what were mirv's comments?
<Wellark> robru: it's in the MP
<robru> Wellark: ok, lgtm. i see you're rebuilding, thanks
<Wellark> robru: thanks! once the packages are built it's ready for publishing. the last commit just changed the name of one of the binary packages
<robru> Wellark: ok, but can you give it a quick smoketest? not the full test run but just a quick sanity check to make sure nothing imploded.
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Use copy-package from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<Wellark> robru: sure
<robru> Wellark: thanks
<jdstrand> cjwatson: ok, easy enough
<cjwatson> jdstrand: But, very important, remember that ubuntu-rtm may e.g. have an older glibc, so you should be careful ...
<jdstrand> sure. this is just data
<Wellark> robru: the qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity us a new package which does not have anyone depending on it yet, but I will install all of them just to be sure
<cjwatson> jdstrand: However, the general form for a sync is:  copy-package --from=ubuntu --suite=utopic --to=ubuntu-rtm --to-suite=14.09-proposed -b SOURCE
<Wellark> oh, that reminds me of creating a 14.09 series for indicator-network
<cjwatson> rsalveti: ^- the "older libraries in ubuntu-rtm" thing is why we can't just sync in general, although in some cases it will certainly be reasonable
<cjwatson> jdstrand: do remember to use -proposed - you're an archive admin, so you can technically upload directly to 14.09, but please don't
<cjwatson> s/upload/copy/
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ^
<jdstrand> fyi, this is for apparmor-easprof-ubuntu (no compiled code, just text files)
<rsalveti> cjwatson: didn't we just sync rtm with today's ubuntu?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: yep, ack
<rsalveti> I thought that this was the idea at least
<cjwatson> rsalveti: Today, yes, but from here on they will diverge
<rsalveti> oh, sure, not worry about that
<cjwatson> rsalveti: That's the point - from here on we're disconnecting ubuntu-rtm so that we don't have to worry about drift in utopic development
<rsalveti> sure, but copy would still make sense depending on the case
<cjwatson> In some cases, yes
<rsalveti> from the email it seems that copy wasn't a solution for any case
<sergiusens> right
<jdstrand> cjwatson: are people supposed to be able to do direct uploads? Eg, security update in non-citrain software
<sergiusens> most of us are targetting rtm features and bugs only
<cjwatson> rsalveti: yeah, I'm sure we'll figure some of this out as we go along
<sergiusens> there is no cherry picking needed
<rsalveti> right
<cjwatson> jdstrand: component permissions match, although there are no packageset permissions set up yet (I need to sit with Steve and get him to do that for me)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: what does distribution name look like in the changelog? is dput just an [ubuntu-rtm] based off of /etc/dput.cf?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: but for ubuntu-core-dev it should work
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I'd just use "devel" since that saves teaching vim and so on that it's legal, but "14.09" should work too
<Wellark> robru: somebody should probably update something now that I created a ubuntu-rtm branch for indicator-network https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-network/trunk.14.09
<jdstrand> whoa, that will take some getting used to :)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: then this in ~/.dput.cf:
<jdstrand> [ubuntu-rtm]
<jdstrand> fqdn			= upload.ubuntu.com
<jdstrand> method			= ftp
<jdstrand> incoming		= /ubuntu
<jdstrand> login			= anonymous
<cjwatson> jdstrand: incoming = /ubuntu-rtm
<Wellark> so that the MP's targeted and packages built from trunk.14.09 land in ubuntu-rtm archive
<jdstrand> minus the cruddy paste chars
<jdstrand> ah yes, of course
<cjwatson> jdstrand: or, alternatively, wgrant suggested using http://paste.ubuntu.com/8108731/ and then "dput lp:ubuntu-rtm foo.changes"
<sergiusens> cjwatson: rsalveti in any case we can put the soure package into the silo for rtm to make it rebuild, right?
<sergiusens> and test, and all that stuff we say we do
<rsalveti> yup
<cjwatson> sergiusens: yes, though if you're rebuilding I would recommend using a different version number to avoid confusion
<cjwatson> sergiusens: it should also be possible to do a source+binary copy into a silo
<jdstrand> cjwatson: yeah, nice. we do something like that for our security ppas
<sergiusens> cjwatson: appending rtm ala PES?
<sergiusens> -0ubuntu1rtm1
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I think I would personally slightly prefer appending ~rtm1
<sergiusens> source+binary is better
<cjwatson> since it's kind of a backport
<cjwatson> but yeah, source+binary less work if you can
<sergiusens> ack on ~rtm1
<jdstrand> cjwatson: thanks!
<jdstrand> wgrant: nm, cjwatson helped me
<cjwatson> jdstrand: incidentally, we got rid of gnutls26 from ubuntu-rtm apparently, you're welcome ;-)
<jdstrand> oh, nice!
<jdstrand> though, I really need to figure out what support means for ubuntu-rtm
 * jdstrand has a todo
<robru> Wellark: no need. that information is not codified anywhere other than your own branches. just make MPs for rtm against your RTM branch, and set 'rtm' in the spreadsheet when you make a request, and there is no other "citrain config" that needs to be updated.
 * sergiusens just sent a summary with the conversation here
<robru> cjwatson: quick packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-018-2-publish/5/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scope-click_0.1.1+14.10.20140821-0ubuntu1.diff just a couple new deps.
<Wellark> cjwatson:
<Wellark> "Ubuntu RTM doesn't use Launchpad as its bug tracker. Without a bug URL to watch, the Ubuntu RTM status will not update automatically."
<Wellark> could we have that added so I can attach "also affects distribution/package" to relevant bugs
<Wellark> as the landings for rtm and ubuntu 14.10 are separated
<charles> haven't we been using tags for that function?
<Wellark> charles: well, there is now an actual distro registered in LP
<Wellark> robru: ok, thanks. could somebody still enable bug tracking for ubuntu-rtm so we can manage the bugs per distro properly
<Wellark> or at least I could ;)
<robru> Wellark: i don't have that power. maybe wgrant can do that?
<Wellark> + I need some access-fu to the ubuntu-rtm bugs so that I can set their priority for my relevant source packages
<Wellark> robru: do the packages that are build for the ubuntu-rtm archive have "ubuntu-rtm" or something appended to their version strings to set them apart from ubuntu 14.10 packages?
<cjwatson> robru: bit too dead to think, could you find somebody else, sorry?
<Wellark> as the contents might be different
<cjwatson> Wellark: doesn't look like I can - you'll need to find a member of ~techboard to do it
<cjwatson> it should probably match /ubuntu
<cjwatson> Wellark: citrain puts rtm somewhere in their versions, yes
<cjwatson> I forget the latest scheme
 * Wellark goes to bug ~techboard
<Wellark> cjwatson: great!
<Wellark> I think we can make this work
<robru> infinity: around for a quick packaging ack? this one is super easy! just a couple new deps: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-018-2-publish/5/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scope-click_0.1.1+14.10.20140821-0ubuntu1.diff
<infinity> robru: Looking.
<Wellark> oh, ~techboard only has 7 members.. maybe ~pspmteam would be more appropriate Maintainer for ubuntu-rtm
<Wellark> infinity, slangasek: you are the only members of ~techboard here. could you please enable bug tracking for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/
<infinity> Wellark: Done.
<Wellark> infinity: sweet
<infinity> Well, assuming LP's timeout didn't mean anything. :P
<infinity> robru: The changelog doesn't really illuminate why those deps were added.  Maybe a full diff would be more helpful, do you have one to point me at?
<Wellark> infinity: could you also set Bug supervisor to ~ubuntu-bugcontrol for now to at least match what we have on lp:ubuntu
<robru> infinity: here's the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/merge-devel/+merge/231450
<Wellark> for ubuntu-rtm it might make sense to have a more relaxed team to be able to triage and set priorities on bugs
<Wellark> but I'm happy with ~ubuntu-bugcontrol for now
<infinity> If I could see how to do that...
<infinity> wgrant: How does one set the bug supervisor on a distro?
<Wellark> infinity: from http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-rtm
<infinity> Ahh.
<infinity> wgrant: Nevermind.
<Wellark> there is a Bug supervisor field you should be able to modify
<infinity> Wellark: Done.
<Wellark> infinity: thanks!
<alecu> infinity: we've added a script in that branch to enable showing apps with prices during the beta. That script uses gdbus and the upstart tools, so that's why the new dependencies
<Wellark> infinity: looks a lot better
<infinity> alecu: Right, seeing that in the full MP.
<infinity> alecu: Would be nicer to be more explicit about such things in changelogs.
<alecu> great
<infinity> alecu: Or in comments in debian/control or whatever, so future developers don't wonder "hey, why does this depend on this, and can I drop it?"
<infinity> robru: Good enough.
<alecu> infinity: makes sense. Should I do such a change in the changelog?
<infinity> alecu: Would be nice if you did, yeah.
<infinity> alecu: Debian packaging tends to build up cruft over time as people are afraid to drop deps/build-deps cause they don't know why they're there. :P
<infinity> alecu: Being able to search on them in the changelog is a big help.
<infinity> alecu: Or commenting each dep/build-dep in debian/control, if that's your style (it's not mine).
<alecu> infinity: would this be enough? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/merge-devel/revision/270
<alecu> I'm rebuilding the silo with that.
<robru> alecu: cool, looks good to me
<alecu> thanks
<robru> whew, 3 free silos for the first time since traincon started ;-)
<robru> brb
<infinity> alecu: Looks good to me.
<alecu> great, thanks.
<robru> Wellark: did you get a chance to check silo 19?
<Wellark> robru: doing it right now
<robru> Wellark: sweeet
<robru> veebers: gave you silo 5 for autopilot-legacy. plenty of silos to go around now!
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<veebers> robru: awesome thanks. Feeling silo-rich :-)
<robru> veebers: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/legacy-update-from-distro/+merge/229739 uh, this doesn't look like. a) if you're syncing distro into trunk, you don't want to put that through citrain, because that'll trigger a redundant release of already-released changes. so that should likely just get pushed direct to trunk without citrain. but also
<robru> if you're syncing distro to trunk, where's the debian/changelog changes? you gotta sync the whole diff
<veebers> robru: oh hmm, the MP commit message is out of date. It started of being a sync of distro code, but I then pushed that straight to 'trunk' this code isn't in distro (and is a pre-req for the other MP that depends on it)
<robru> veebers: oh ok
<veebers> robru: good catch though, I'll update the commit message on that MP
<robru> veebers: thanks
<robru> veebers: actaully it was the branch name itself that caught my eye, 'update-from-distro', if it wasn't for that I wouldn't have read it in more depth ;-)
<veebers> robru: ah right :-) Well, that's what it started off as then I synced it then used that branch for adding that fix, so it was me being lazy I guess
<robru> veebers: no worries, thanks for clarifying
<popey> jibel: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359022 might want to add that to your QA list to monitor, it's regressed since the last promoted image.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359022 in libusermetrics "Welcome screen on image #200 always states that there are no data sources available" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alecu> robru: did a quick test of the click scope to check that things were ok after rebuilding with the fix in debian/changelog. infinity gave the packaging ack, so the silo should be ready to land now.
<robru> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> yw, but it's just my job :-)
<robru> alecu: yeah mine too ;-)
<Wellark> robru: silo 19 smoke tested and green
<robru> Wellark: excellent! Thanks!
<robru> infinity: new binary packages needing review if you have a minute https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-2-publish/
<Wellark> infinity: the changelogs shed some light on the situation
<robru> Wellark: he is a stickler for those changelogs, hope yours is good! ;-)
<Wellark> unfortunately ci-train does not keep the formatting intact
<Wellark> or jenkins, or whatever
<Wellark> it kills the newlines
<Wellark> so bulletin lists gets hard to read
<robru> Wellark: yeah i never did figure it which component of the train was responsible for the line reflowing
<Wellark> it's those small things you can't trace down which seem to have a life of their own
<Wellark> and then.. Skynet
<Wellark> on August 29th 2014.. Canonical jenkins became self-aware
<infinity> Wellark: If Jenkins became self-aware, it'd be like that slow cousin who eats dirt and can't pronounce "specific".
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-22
<Wellark> has silo 19 landed yet?
<robru> Wellark: no I'm still waiting on a core dev to ack the packaging.
<robru> Wellark: not sure who else is around to do that
<Wellark> the computer says.. no.
<robru> infinity: can you ack silo 19? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-2-publish/1/
<infinity> robru: Oh, right, let me look again.
<infinity> Got distracted.
<infinity> Wellark: What's with the removal of the copyright boilerplate from CMakeLists?
<infinity> robru: Looks sane, assuming it all builds and installs right.
<robru> infinity: yeah Wellark tested it
<robru> infinity: also I installed it but didn't really test much. can confirm phone does not explode.
<robru> infinity: thanks
<robru> Saviq: kgunn: do not be afraid. I'm about to test a small change to citrain, and the bot will ping you with some phony info in a few minutes. it's all lies, I'm not touching anything in silo 16, there will be no interruption to the PPA, only the spreadsheet. Remember, the map is not the territory.
<infinity> SHame about the really ugly newline mangling when creating changelogs. :/
<robru> infinity: yeah that's been a sore point for citrain from the beginning.
<robru> infinity: i literally have no idea where is the code that is causing that, otherwise I'd rip it out
<robru> Saviq: kgunn I have completed the test and everything is back to normal. sorry for the noise
<robru> (must have been too fast for queuebot to notice the change...)
<Wellark> infinity: plain CMakeLists.txt files are not really copyrightable
<Wellark> generic cmake modules are a different story
<Wellark> I simply removed the few existing copyright notices from the couple of CMakeFiles.txt to be consistent inside the tree
<Wellark> it's really the same thing as we don't have copyright notices in debian/control and friends
<Wellark> they are just descriptions
<cyphermox> hmm
<cyphermox> robru: infinity: is there a freeze exception for the touch-only stuff or should I file a freeze exception bug?
<Wellark> I'm pretty sure we have a catch-all for touch
<Wellark> and if not we should
<cyphermox> Wellark: the catch-all needs to catch all; not sure whether mtp was counted in, even if it really is touch only
<Wellark> cyphermox: anyone using it right now except though packages?
<Wellark> *touch
<cyphermox> Wellark: please let me look into it
<Wellark> cyphermox: and even if it would have some non-touch users it's a core piece of the touch platform and clearly has to have the same blanket exception as the rest of the stuff
<cyphermox> Wellark: I don't assume
<Wellark> what's the worst thing that could happen if you land without exception?
<cyphermox> I agree, but I'd rather check that the bug does include mtp explicitly should it need to
<cyphermox> Wellark: that's not the point, the processes are there for a reason :)
<Wellark> sure, I understand your point
<Wellark> just wondering :)
 * Wellark imagines an angry mob armed with trouts
<robru> Wellark: a trout-whalloping is nothing to shake a stick at.
<robru> cyphermox: I'm not aware of any touch exception bug, just the one from last cycle.
<infinity> cyphermox: To be fair, with RTM looming, we really should have a feature freeze (with review and acception criteria) for touch at this point too, not blanket wild west landing.
<cyphermox> I agree
<cyphermox> infinity: I'm not sure how you guys proceed to land stuff right now; and I'd like to land silo 007, it has MTP; but I also want to bring up the feature freeze thing. I'm sure others would be happy to just ignore that altogether and keep landing things
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 204 building (started: 20140822 02:05) ===
<infinity> cyphermox: utopic FF was only a few hours ago, if you already prepped a silo that breaks that, I'm happy to give you the verbal go-ahead with a release team hat on.
<cyphermox> the silo was alredy in progress with some features, I didn't expect it would take so long to get ready
<cyphermox> robru: so then I'll let you make the call when / whether to push the buttons on 007
<cyphermox> Wellark: this indicator-network landing; is that fixes for the wifi device disappearing?
<robru> cyphermox: will do
<robru> cyphermox: done
<cyphermox> thx
<robru> cyphermox: you're welcome
<cyphermox> now the only horrible horrible thing left is the bluetooth 2.0 pairing fubar.
<Wellark> cyphermox: nope.
<Wellark> which wifi dissapearence you are talking about?
<Wellark> I have not received any reports of that happening anymore
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 204 DONE (finished: 20140822 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/204.changes ===
<alecu> yay 204!
 * alecu updates
<robru> Solo usage approaches an all time low...
 * Mirv upgrades
<Mirv> robru: is the silo 010 delayed on purpose, would it need a small QA signoff or something?
<Mirv> I think I saw it tested already in the evening
<robru> Mirv: oh you can release it. I was just waiting for the image build, then forgot about it
<Mirv> robru: oh, ok
<Mirv> rsalveti approved the powerd branch, but https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-010-2-publish/7/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-datetime_13.10.0+14.10.20140819-0ubuntu1.diff would still need core-dev approval
 * rsalveti looks
<Mirv> and he's awake! \o/
<Mirv> the full branch in the silo together with the powerd was this https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/add-powerd-alarm-support/+merge/231303
<rsalveti> this diff is weird
<rsalveti> oh, it's not
<rsalveti> sorry, that's for the indicator, not powerd
<rsalveti> Mirv: yeah, +1
<Mirv> rsalveti: hehe. yes, since you already approved the powerd directly in there.
<Mirv> thanks.
<rsalveti> yeah, thanks
<Mirv> wow, I thought KDE was big in the amount of packages, but Colin has now landed Perl...
<Mirv> it seems a popular language in the archive, that's for sure
<robru> Mirv: http://xkcd.com/224/ perl holds the universe together ;-)
<Mirv> ;)
<mvo_> good morning - could someone from QA please re-test line 31 (landing 006) ? I updated debsig-verify in the archive to deal with the readonly $HOME and it works for me now
<Wellark> what is this breanch?
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/indicator-network/ubuntu-utopic-proposed
<Wellark> jenkins just created that one
<Wellark> I didn't ask for it
<robru> Wellark: Jenkins makes those for all landings. You "asked for it" by publishing a silo. It's created in case there are merge conflicts meeting to trunk, eg, if somebody committed to trunk after the silo was built.
<Wellark> robru: how do I get rid of it?
<robru> Wellark: you don't? It's not owned by you, why do you want to delete it?
<Wellark> dunno :)
<Wellark> ok, I will just ignore it
<robru> Wellark: yeah, all ci train projects have them, https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins
<Mirv> :)
<Mirv> someone has pasted in a wrong place... (A1)
<Mirv> I moved it to line 34 because the spreadsheet was barely usable otherwise
<Mirv> oh, ok, it's just erronous copy from line 13, removing
<brendand> sil2100, should i look at reminders_app?
<sil2100> brendand: yeah, now that the whole promotion run is over, please ;)
<sil2100> hmmmm
<sil2100> Is it only me, or dit someone for the first time implicitly call me a racist because I use the term 'whitelist'? o_O
<ogra_> no, you are right
 * ogra_ has been shaking his head for the last 30min about that mail
<brendand> there's always one guy
<brendand> hmm, my mako isn't detecting the update
<sil2100> We already agreed yesterday that your mako is broken
<sil2100> ;)
<brendand> sil2100, we?
<brendand> sil2100, you and davmor2 ?
<sil2100> During the meeting!
<brendand> sil2100, that's not *we*, that's you guys
<brendand> sil2100, my mako is lovely and perfect thanks
 * sil2100 is shocked
<brendand> sil2100, you're a racist anyway :P
<brendand> sil2100, so i don't have to listen to you
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> I'm far from being racist dear brendand
<Mirv> oh, my brain didn't understand that e-mail at all.
<sil2100> And if I remember correctly, YOU used the term whitelist as well!
<sil2100> Now CONFESS
<Mirv> we're probably not in a business of studying etymology of colors, but I agree that black is cool, and especially black cats, so we should switch the blacklist being the cool list and whitelist being the annoying bug list
<Mirv> so not the right forum but I can see how the world is annoyingly full of faults
<Mirv> now if there'd be a bug tracker for World, we could forward this bug to upstream, but annoyingly I don't know who is controlling the World project
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Who's upstream for World?!
<Mirv> maybe it's X.org though, they've had 'make world'
<mvo_> brendand, davmor2: is there a chance that someone from QA could retest my click update? in line #31, landing 006, I fixed a bug in debsig-verify (now 0.10ubuntu1) that fixes the verification when running in a RO rootfs
<mvo_> (please :)
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, looking at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-016/+sourcepub/4365871/+listing-archive-extra
<Saviq> sil2100, is the take-changelog-until-newline working?
<brendand> ogra_, be in the krillin channel
<ogra_> brendand, one moment ... once i moved devices ...
<sil2100> Saviq: it was supposed to, let me take a look if it didn't get broken somewhere with the RTM changes
<sil2100> Saviq: oh it seems it did get broken, let me try an fix that ;/
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> Ok, found the problem, fix in a few minutes
<brendand> davmor2, you need any help reproducing the bug
<brendand> ?
<davmor2> mvo_: I need to dig into a bug first.  But can take a look after that
<brendand> mvo_, oh just saw that - might get a chance later this morning
<davmor2> brendand: I'm going to reflash to 203 first and then see what happen if I ring the phone
<mvo_> davmor2, brendand: thanks a bunch, alternatively I could ask om26er as he did the test yesterday, not sure what your policy is here :)
<davmor2> mvo_: if om26er tested then it should be good unless you add new code
<mvo_> davmor2: well, he tested it and it failed :)
<mvo_> davmor2: and I added new code to make it stop doing this (sorry that I wasn't more clear in my original question)
<davmor2> mvo_: ah so a retest is required.  If om26er has already tested and knows how to reproduce the failure then it might be easier for hime to continue testing it then
<mvo_> om26er: hi, sorry for being a nuisance - would it be possible to re-test the click update with the latest image (#204) ? that should have debsig-verify 0.10ubuntu1 which fixes the click signature verification bug ?
<mvo_> davmor2: thanks!
<davmor2> om26er: thanks dude handing off to you as you know where it breaks, what to look out for etc :)
<asac> curious, is there a new image that fixes the big unity/mir/whatever crashes that were in 202/203?
<ogra_> asac, no
<ogra_> asac, and it seems to be device specific anyway
<asac> kk
<asac> hope that gets fixed soon. kind of a miserable dog right now i am :)
<ogra_> asac, well, once we find the cause .... my suspicion is we get mixed up sensor info from the device level ...
<ogra_> i.e. you seem to be possible to crash it by moving the device at a point where only the proximity sensor should deliver data
<ogra_> s/possible/able/
<asac> ogra_: I assume we land the device parts in cowboy style there still?
<asac> and the regression is from enablement level?
<ogra_> gerrit reviews
<asac> yeah, well. still :)
<ogra_> thats the entry level check ...
<ogra_> nothing beyond that though
<asac> sure, thats like MP review
<asac> but no silo testing properly
<asac> we dont use an android package right?
<asac> so just pure pump from gerrit into device tar
<ogra_> and since we have no properly working s-i server yet it isnt even sure you get the right device parts
<sil2100> asac: we're trying to bisect where it exactly started happening, but as it might be in the lower lever it's really hard to target
<ogra_> asac, right
<asac> sil2100: youc an try older device tarball with latest rootfs
<asac> if its gone then its that
<asac> i doubt we introduced incompatible changes there that require changing rootfs in parallel
<ogra_> right ... i just try the other way round ...
<sil2100> Saviq: deploying fix in a moment
<ogra_> my device build id seems to be from the 14th with 203
<ogra_> while others seem to have builds from the 19th
<asac> ogra_: how can i install an individual combo of device and rootfs? is that easy?
<ogra_> asac, thats documented somewhere on the internal wiki
<asac> k
<asac> well, as long as QA and LT knows how that would be good
<asac> ogra_: so we didnt get a new device tarball update
<Saviq> sil2100, great, thanks
<ogra_> asac, *I* didnt ... i followed janis OTA instructions though ... seems davmor2 and brendand both had a newer tarball (we just checked in the meeting)
<ogra_> they both flashed using u-d-f
<ogra_> i'm just doing the same here
<davmor2> ogra_: man don't wake me up like that ;)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> i didnt know you go to sleep after the meeting :P
<sil2100> Saviq: could you retry to double check now?
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah best way to dream up new ways to break the phone  ;)
<ogra_> asac, can we make it mandatory for davmor2 to not sleep anymore ... we have enough bugs already :P
<Saviq> sil2100, will do with a new silo soon
<ogra_> davmor2, sleep -> post-rtm
<davmor2> ogra_: it is post rtm that happened yesterday :P
<ogra_> no no, rtm *started* yesterday :)
<sil2100> It was just branching for RTM, that's different ;)
<davmor2> hahahaha
<om26er> mvo_, yes, sure
<brendand> sil2100, hmmm i can't reproduce the music app failure
<brendand> sil2100, though it seems very straightforward
<brendand> sil2100, can we get a rerun?
<sil2100> brendand: wait, on krillin?
<ogra_> brendand, 204 just ran it
<ogra_> failed the same way
<sil2100> brendand: what image are you running?
<sil2100> Yeah, it failed explicitly on my vanilla device
<sil2100> So maybe your device has something I didn't have
<sil2100> brendand: do you have music on your device? I don't remember if I had any mp3's when I was running myself
<ogra_> wow the publisher flies today
<ogra_> didnt take more than 15 for my dbus-property-service upload to send me the promoted to archive mail
<brendand> sil2100, with the same error as in CI?
<sil2100> brendand: basically yes
<brendand> ok strange
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I know pinging is evil :) and I risk a lot... but may I ask for a Silo?
<ogra_> you evil pinger you !
<Mirv> :D
<Mirv> bzoltan: landing-009
<sil2100> ;)
<bzoltan> Mirv:  thanks... I windor which half is joke... the "sophisticated algorithm" or the "do not ping us"
<Mirv> bzoltan: obviously "do not ping us", do not question our algorithm!
<bzoltan> Mirv: :D
<om26er> mvo_, Hey It fixes the issue I previously saw
<om26er> i.e. I can install new apps now
<mvo_> om26er: \o/
<mvo_> om26er: thanks for confirming the fix
<om26er> mvo_, it took me a while, I was having problems with upgrade (internet issues).
<mvo_> np
<popey> my mako screen never seems to go off
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, so i uplaoded dbus-property-service to utopic ... i assume i need to somehow push that into a silo now ? can the trainguards just sync that package from the archive or do i need a parallel upload ?
<sil2100> ogra_: how did you upload it to utopic?
<ogra_> dput ...
<popey> Can anyone else confirm that the screen never goes off with mako #204 ?
<sil2100> ogra_: and now you want the same in ubuntu-rtm, right?
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> ogra_: right, then you'll need to get this tested - fill in a landing with the dbus-property-service as source package and set target distribution to ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<ogra_> k
<sil2100> ogra_: just remember to change the series and versioning ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, do there is no way to prevent me from the extra 2h of work then ?
<sil2100> ogra_: well, to tell the truth you're a core dev, sooo! If you wish, you can basically anyway push directly to ubuntu-rtm straight away with dput
<sil2100> As we have no power to stop you from doing so
<dbarth> hi, can i get help on landing silo15?
<sil2100> dbarth: what's up?
<dbarth> hi
<dbarth> i'v asked for qa signoff which i think i obtaind from om26er
<sil2100> ogra_: the thing is, we need to be double-sure that it doesn't regress anything, and a silo makes life for QA testers in case it's something risky
<dbarth> but now i see the silo has been touched by a build attempt or so
<sil2100> dbarth: let me check the silo
<sil2100> Oh?
<ogra_> sil2100, well, that still means two source packages
<ogra_> with different changelogs
<ogra_> (well, at least different version lines)
<ogra_> (beyond, well, i indeed want to be a good citizen)
<sil2100> ogra_: for now yes, but I think we'll need to maybe still discuss this a bit, too bad cjwatson is not here
<ogra_> sil2100, i think it would be really helpful if we could have one click imports when creating the silo or some such
<sil2100> Sure
<sil2100> I'll be working on that :)
<ogra_> so it would just pull the source package from the distro automatically into the ppa without requiring extra uploading or extra source packages
<Saviq> sil2100, ordering of prerequisites seems to have broken too https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-017-1-build/21/console
<mvo_> popey: seems to be working for me (with #204)
<Saviq> sil2100, check those branches out and their prerequisites, the ordering is not good at all
<popey> mvo_: ok, thanks
<brendand> sil2100, if you can reproduce the music_app failure on krillin, can you paste me the error?
<sil2100> brendand: sure, let me just hook up my device
<ogra_> sil2100, hmmm ... another thing ... against what image do i test my rtm package now ?
<ogra_> i dont have any rtm install for the device i'm testing on yet
<bzoltan> sil2100: FYI the UITK landing is blocked by this -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-3.5/+bug/1360241
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360241 in llvm-toolchain-3.5 (Ubuntu) "[Regression] LLVM error in executing Ubuntu UI Toolkit tests on x86" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bzoltan> sil2100: I wonder why the llvm was again updated once it was reverted exactly because it messed up the UITK releases.
<sil2100> bzoltan: ...great
<sil2100> bzoltan: I remember seeing some llvm discussion somewhere, but can't remember now what it was about
<Mirv> there is some complexity in that doko has been updating the llvm-toolchain itself, while mlankhorst has been updating Mesa to build either against LLVM 3.4 or 3.5
<Mirv> so UITK hits the problem because mesa was now again put to use 3.5 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/mesa/+changelog
<Mirv> bzoltan: pitti and tvoss just also raised it on #ubuntu-devel
<Mirv> so apparently it affects others than UITK as well
<Mirv> or maybe it was just Thomas supporting us and Martin having seen it before too
<Saviq> sil2100, seems changelog generator is good again https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-017/+sourcepub/4368132/+listing-archive-extra
<thostr_> can I get a silo for line 36 please?
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: it seems I can not reconfigure the silo9 after I added the -gles branch
<sil2100> Saviq: yay \o/
<sil2100> bzoltan: did you just add the branch now?
<sil2100> bzoltan: or you mean you can no longer reconfigure at all?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  yeps
<sil2100> Ok, we need to reconf then, it's a new project
<bzoltan> sil2100:  yes, it looks like it is UITK, but in fact it is not :)
<sil2100> One moment, spreadsheet is breakish for me ;)
<sil2100> bzoltan: done
<bzoltan> sil2100:  thanks
<dobey> sil2100, cjwatson: hi. i'm a little confused about the ubuntu-rtm thing. are we not going to be doing straight syncs from ubuntu -> ubuntu-rtm like we do for deb -> ubuntu?
<ogra_> dobey, nope
<dobey> :(
<sil2100> dobey: not really, as everything needs to be double-tested before it lands for ubuntu-rtm
<ogra_> sil2100, i think we can be lax wrt QA testing for landing in ubuntu though ...
<ogra_> i.e. i guess it is emough iif you only get signoff and testing for rtm
<ogra_> that might reduce the amount of extra work a bit
<dobey> except that ubuntu is in feature freeze now
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, it seems that silo 004 cannot be published since someone released telepathy-ofono in the meantime, so a rebuild is required...
<sil2100> ogra_: right, true
<bfiller> sil2100: ok, I rebuilt it last night
<ogra_> you shoulld probably put that into a followup mail
<bfiller> will do it again
<dobey> and several projects have devel branches that get changes first, then those get proposed for landing into ubuntu, and then they'll have to be landed to ubuntu-rtm
<ogra_> dobey, right
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): josepht | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<sil2100> dobey, ogra_: I might sound noobish here, but don't we have the standing FFe for touch apps again this cycle?
 * sil2100 was so busy with the train that he might have missed it
<ogra_> sil2100, i dont think so, thats why i asked about FF and FFes yesterday
<ogra_> sil2100, i would suspect slangasek knows ... as a mmember of the release team
<sil2100> Let's wait for him to get rid of all (some) of our doubts
<sil2100> bfiller: strange situation, I wonder where that release came from...
<dobey> and if landing to ubuntu and ubuntu-rtm get different version numbers generated, managing the MPs can be a bit annoying
<bfiller> sil2100: it was in silo 9 I think and we were told to rebuild once that landed.. guess I didn't wait long enough
<Saviq> trainguards, anything preventing silo 16 from publishing?
<sil2100> Saviq: no no, moving on to that one now ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, sorry, impatient ehre
<sil2100> Saviq: sorry for taking so long!
<Saviq> sil2100, so, is there a process for copying that to rtm yet?
<Saviq> since I think unity8 falls under the "rtm-only" category
<sil2100> Saviq: not yet, but I'll make the process much easier soon, and once cjwatson gets back I also have some even more 'rad' propositions
<Saviq> sil2100, so I should really get this into a rtm silo after it lands? I assume it's ok to squash the MPs then?
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, so for now use new MPs, but just re-use the branches as they are
<Saviq> sil2100, can't re-use branches can I? I'd need to retarget to rtm-14.09?
<Saviq> sil2100, so file separate MPs for rtm
<Saviq> sil2100, which is a significant task when I have 10 branches on average per landing
<sil2100> Saviq: yes, new MPs, but I guess branches can stay the same?
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, that's not good for us, too many MPs
<Saviq> with interdependencies and all, that will get fishy too soon
<sil2100> Saviq: I'll make this automated soon, I mean, I'll try ;p
<Saviq> sil2100, for now I'll go devel-style and use just one MP to land into rtm
<Saviq> sil2100, I've an idea to talk to you about devel/staging branches, too, when you have time
<bfiller> sil2100: so for silo 4 once we land it, then we have to make new MR's against rtm-14.09 brances and resubmit another request?
<sil2100> bfiller: for now, yes, but this will be easier soon
<mvo_> om26er: if you don't mind I will update line #31 that QA test now passed with image #204, is that ok?
<om26er> mvo_, I think we are not in traincon-0 anymore so my ack doesn;t really matter. But yes its good I think
<mvo_> om26er: aha, good to know, thanks
<mvo_> sil2100: eh, I guess I should know this, but what does "Migration: One package at least is not available at the destination. click (0.4.31.1) is in no known space (and time).  (click)" mean exactly?
<sil2100> mvo_: it meanst that it's not in release or -proposed yet - that's usually the case right after publishing
<sil2100> mvo_: this means that the request has been copied to snakefruit and most probably copy2distro didn't yet run there to pick it up and push to the archive
<sil2100> But it will switch to -proposed soon
<mvo_> aha, ok. so nothing to worry about :)
<mvo_> thanks!
<dobey> are images not being built from ubuntu-rtm yet?
<sil2100> They are
<sil2100> cjwatson said there's a cron job building once per day
<dbarth> sil2100: sorry, any update on silo 15?
<kenvandine_> sergiusens, you have system-settings in silo 8, i'd like to get a landing today, what's the status of that one?
<sergiusens> let me kill it
<kenvandine_> thx
<sergiusens> kenvandine_: was rejected
<dobey> sil2100: hrmm. does one need to flash with a different channel now to get them?
<dbarth> also if a trainguard is available silo 2 can be freed; we won't land that this week
<sergiusens> Mirv: can you kill silo 9?
<sergiusens> ooop
<sergiusens> Mirv: silo 8!!!
<sergiusens> off by one finger
<sil2100> dobey: there's a ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/* channel set
<dbarth> also you can clear line 12 of the spreadsheet, this landing went into another silo; the request is obsolete
<sil2100> sergiusens: what do you need dead in that silo? The whole thing freed?
<sergiusens> sil2100: yes
<sergiusens> sil2100: cancel the landing
<kenvandine_> sergiusens, thx
<kenvandine_> haha
<dobey> sigh :-/
<dobey> sil2100: can landers just request syncs from ubuntu to ubuntu-rtm for landings?
<ogra_> dobey, not yet
<sil2100> dobey: not yet - and besides, you anyway have to double test it in a silo
<ogra_> you need to do two landings currently
<dobey> thostr_: ^^ :(
<ogra_> dobey, as cjwatson said in his mail ... such cases like syncing will need more testing ... which people simply didnt help with over the llast two weeks
<ogra_> it will come over time ...
<sil2100> I'll have something working soon, but this will have to be +1'ed by cjwatson best
<sergiusens> ogra_: in my defense, I asked and was told to do the branch dance
<sergiusens> so wasn't interested
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, you were one out of ... what ... five people ?
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> 5... good joke ;)
<ogra_> if there had been 50 landings to test with instead of 5 ...
<sergiusens> but I did present the use case ;-)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> if only 30 oof the 50 testers had presented it too ...
<sergiusens> ogra_: and I asked you what the process would be for only rtm too :)
<ogra_> oh, wait ...
<ogra_> there were only 5
<ogra_> :P
<sil2100> ;p
<sergiusens> anyways, I thought the rtm archive was supposed to protect us from new syncs from debian or a new Qt; not an extra extra process for us
<sergiusens> which is what I think most people thought of after malta
<sil2100> I didn't invent the idea that things need to land in ubuntu first, but this makes sense in overall - and you need to remember that everything landing in ubuntu-rtm needs to be additionally tested by QA to make sure RTM is in best shape
<sil2100> The idea was that ubuntu can have flaws and can have some regressions, but only the most-probably-regression-free landings are migrated to RTM
<sil2100> Sync functionality will help out for sure, but even with it it will mean the sync will have to be restrictively tested before landing to ubuntu-rtm
<ogra_> sergiusens, but it does that
<ogra_> it protects us from QT landings and the like
<sergiusens> the easiest way to solve these process issues is to have people making these process actually work with the process too
<ogra_> and that will happen
<sergiusens> ogra_: so lxc-android-config going to be MPed and siloed?
<ogra_> android-tools you mean ?
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> misread
<sergiusens> ogra_: you rarely endure the pain ;-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, why ?
<sergiusens> so you see how painful it is :-)
<ogra_> it will have to be siloed indeed
<sil2100> It's best if you contact QA about that, since as I said - core-devs can anyway do what they want and upload what they want - I just want it to be made sure QA approves the given upload
<ogra_> sil2100, btw, can i has rtm silo for line 35 ?
<sil2100> ogra_: sure, done
<dbarth> davmor2: hi, can i bother you with that silo15?
<dbarth> i'm pinging everyone involved to see if i can just land that now that it's been tested
<cyphermox> rsalveti: so anyway; there was a landing missing for mtp to rtm ^
<cyphermox> this means it will pretty much be the time to upload NM too
<davmor2> dbarth: we are out of traincon0 you should just be able to pass it as normal as far as I know unless you need it testing
<Saviq> trainguards, I can has silo for line 38 please
<Saviq> fginther, hey, got a moment?
<fginther> Saviq, sure
<Saviq> fginther, I wanted to chat with you about a certain special casing to autolanding jobs
<Saviq> fginther, I came up with an idea to get a kind of hybrid between devel/staging branches and what CI train generally recommends
<fginther> oh?
<Saviq> fginther, it's probably interesting for airline, too, as the approach would nicely map there as well :)
<fginther> Saviq, would a hangout work better then IRC?
<Saviq> fginther, sure https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/saviq
<brendand> sil2100, are you there?
<sil2100> brendand: yeah, just super busy
<sil2100> AH CRAP
<sil2100> Right, music ap!
<sil2100> app even
<brendand> sil2100, i pinged you
<cyphermox> sil2100: can I haz silo for line 40?
<cyphermox> a cheeseburger would be nice for lunch too; but it's a little early still
<dbarth> davmor2: but there's a commnt i don't understand about app icons disappearing
<davmor2> dbarth: sure 'ill have a look in a second then
<dbarth> ok thanks
<elopio> ping josepht, I need some help with https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubuntu-experience-tests
<elopio> it's autolanding the MPs. It should wait to go through the CI train to do the merges.
<sil2100> cyphermox: suarz
<cyphermox> suarz?
<cyphermox> OH
<cyphermox> ;)
<josepht> elopio: looking
<bzoltan> sil2100: ogra_: do you know if  the phablet-click-test-setup  have problems or is it just me? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8115187/
<ogra_> bzoltan, i bet uitk was updated after your image was built
<ogra_> and phablet-click-test-setup doesnt run apt-get update to make sure you stay on the same package versions
<bzoltan> ogra_:  that 1.1.1208+14.10.20140822-0ubuntu1 UITK is not even released yet
<ogra_> +archive/primary
<ogra_> see the url
<ogra_> seems to be thinking it is in the main archive
<bzoltan> ogra_: that is bogus ... that version is what I have in the silo9 and it is far from being released
<fginther> elopio, josepht, we can turn off autolanding now if this project is ready for ci-train
<bzoltan> ogra_:  it is the 1.1.1188+14.10.20140813.4-0ubuntu1 what is the released UITK
<elopio> fginther: that would be nice.
<elopio> now, do you know what should I do with the main branch that has landed two branches that should go to the train? revert?
<fginther> elopio, yeah those should be reverted to make sure the landing goes cleanly
<ogra_> sil2100, seems hangouts are not very stable in europe today ... (just had a meeting and dropped out like 20 times ... other europeans too)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  do you know who can tell what that phablet-click-test-setup does wrong? It is clearly a bug.
<ogra_> bzoltan, well, i'm re-writing it anyway to use dbus calls instead of apt
<ogra_> (for the developer mode)
<bzoltan> \o/
<ogra_> i might have to drop the feature to install packages from a local dir though ... and onyl allow PPAs and the archive
<ogra_> i hope not to many people rely on that
<sil2100> ogra_: worked fine for me, just finished another HO
<ogra_> sil2100, well, last time you were the only european for whom it worked ... remember ?
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> ogra_: we'll probably discuss some RTM things this meeting only
<sil2100> Oh! :)
 * ogra_ considers moving to poland
<sil2100> Yeah, I've got some connections here and there, forgot about that
<sergiusens> ogra_: only fginther relies on that
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, he could dump a sudoers in place
<sergiusens> ogra_: oh, I don't care about the solution; just make sure fginther knows or more than half the MPs will start to fail
<fginther> ogra_, I hear you, we can do the local archive setup on the ci side if necessary
<fginther> and already expect to be doing the sudoers setup
<ogra_> cool
<ogra_> yeah, sudoers should just give you everything you have today
<brendand> sil2100, do you really need me in the landing meeting?
<brendand> sil2100, i have a conflict
<sil2100> brendand: no worries
<sil2100> ;)
<bzoltan> ogra_: do you have a suggestion how to get that tool back to life and convince it to download the existing UITK instead of the future version? It kind of blocks me from doing a silo validation...
<tedg> sil2100, Could I get a silo for line 41 please?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  the dpkg-query gives the correct version
<ogra_> bzoltan, i dont think it is a version issue but an archive one
<ogra_> it doesnt try to pull from the ppa
<ogra_> where the package lives
<robru> tedg: you got silo 10
<tedg> robru, Thanks!
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I am almost sure that it is bug related to how it figures out the version... that version does not exist anywhere else but in a silo9 and that tool has no idea about  that silo
<charles> robru, thanks :-)
<charles> s/robru/robru, ted/
<bzoltan> ogra_:  it should not pull from a PPA, it should pull from the archive
<ogra_> bzoltan, afaik it looks locally for the package version, then uses that version to look for the ap test package with the same version
<ogra_> why would you want it to pull the last ap tests instead of the current ones ?
<ogra_> the archive would only give you the old version
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I do not .. I just want to run that command and see it doing whatever it used to do... it used to pull the archive version, always ... and the first thing I do is to wipe it off from the device
<ogra_> well, the tool didnt change in months
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I do not bother if it downloads the win95 install disks... as long the tool does not freak out and does not terminate
<bzoltan> ogra_: I know it did not change ... but somehow it knows about a UITK version what does not exist... black magic?
 * ogra_ notes down to take that into account when he does the re-write ... 
<ogra_> ... "download win95 isos"
<bzoltan> ogra_:  the phablet-click-test-setup I need only to pull the tests for the click apps... I have no idea why it downloads the UITK tests
<bzoltan> :D
<ogra_> bzoltan, it checks the installed version of UITK on your device
<Wellark> hey, could somebody rip out the indicator-network branch from silo 007?
<Wellark> oh, wait what..
<ogra_> bzoltan, and tries to pull the package with AP tests for it ...
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I see... I just flashed the device with --wipe ... but the UITK there is  from our staging PPA
<ogra_> right
<Wellark> ok, silo 7 fails to build
<ogra_> so it tries to find that version
<ogra_> but fails because it expects it to be in the main archive
<Wellark> so, let's move the indicator-network branch from there to line 36
<bzoltan> ogra_: okeeeey.. now the question is, what the staging UITK is doing on my device after a flash
<Wellark> thostr_: why was the indicator-network branch put to an another silo?
<ogra_> bzoltan, i bet it works if you use add-apt-archive to add the ppa and call apt-get update
<ogra_> bzoltan, you installed it most likely
<Wellark> I especially mentioned to Jussi that they all should go in together
<robru> tedg: charles: you're welcome
<bzoltan> ogra_: I did install it, but should not a flash clean up?
<Wellark> is pitti around?
<ogra_> bzoltan, --bootstrap fortmats the partitions ... --wipe just wipes user data
<bzoltan> ogra_: uhhh...
<ogra_> so without formatting you most likely had cruft left
<thostr_> Wellark: the langpack one? that was already silo'ed by pitty
<ogra_> just installing your new image on top
<bzoltan> ogra_:  and the new image does not downgrade packages... I guess
<rsalveti> ogra_: do you know if we have a changes ml for rtm?
<brendand> sil2100, scenario - a silo lands in utopic buts fails on RTM (krillin)?
<ogra_> rsalveti, i suspect LP must have something
 * bzoltan does not know what flashing means in our dictionary 
<rsalveti> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Rtm-14.09-changes
<rsalveti> it seems
<rsalveti> the 09 here wasn't a good idea I think :-)
<rsalveti> will for sure stay until 10
<robru> tedg: charles erk wait
<robru> ugh, nm
<robru> not awake yet.
<sil2100> brendand: then it gets rejected, the upstream needs to fix it and then land the fix to utopic and land the whole thing (base + fix) to RTM again
<charles> :)
<brendand> sil2100, will it mean a greater risk of running out of silos?
<sil2100> brendand: sadly, yes... we might need to bump the silo number anyway, since even in the normal workflow with the new 'QA signs-off every landing' would really become a bottleneck
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: do you know of any issues with online account creation on r203 of the emulator? I don't know what version of the phone image that is
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, I do not know, emulator is a couple versions ahead
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: ok, but have you heard anything about online account creation not working?
<Wellark> ok.. pitti is away :(
<Wellark> could we now just do the dance?
<jdstrand> I go to Accounts in system settings and click on something, and nothing
<Wellark> there is one krilling bug fixed also
<pmcgowan> hmm dbarth^^
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, sometime recently we refactored all of that, so OA was part of settings
<pmcgowan> but working on the devices
<Wellark> sil2100: you have the power, right? could you please move the indicator-network MP from silo 7 to line 36 on the landing sheet
<jdstrand> alright, let me try a new image
<robru> boiko: i tried assigning your row 42 but one of the URLs is not an MP, please fix
<Wellark> there has been no activity on silo7 for 6h
<Wellark> and it's blocking my landing
<boiko> robru: let me see
<Wellark> and pitti is afk
<robru> Wellark: looking
<boiko> robru: fixed
<bzoltan> ogra_: I did bootsraped the device .. still all PPAs are there
<ogra_> bzoltan, hmm sounds liek a bug with ubuntu-device-flash then
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I clean up manually ... but that is not cool. The phablet-flash should flash the device and not shoulder patting it
<ogra_> bzoltan, file a bug and let sergiusens know
<ogra_> bzoltan, i assume thats mako ?
<bzoltan> ogra_: yes
 * jdstrand creates an r205 emulator to try the online accounts there
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I never thought that the flash is _not_ flashing ... that sounds strange. I would expect a dd kind of fs dump
<ogra_> well, --bootstrap or --wipe should clan the partitions up at least
<ogra_> *clean
<ogra_> werid that neither does it for you
<Wellark> robru: thanks!
<bzoltan> ogra_: given that problem I am not so happy to test the UITK landing silo with a bogus system...
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, so how do i get my dbus-property-service into the silo now, the PPA page definitely hs a wrong dput line
<sil2100> hah, yeah, there's a bug for that I guess! ;)
<ogra_> whats the workaround ?
<sil2100> ogra_: I wonder if the current dput you have will let you upload actually! First of all check your /etc/dput.cf at the [ppa] section
<ogra_> oh, i didnt think of that
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> ogra_: you need to make sure incoming is just ~%(ppa)s
<sil2100> ogra_: then you can dput to ppa:bla-bla/ubuntu-rtm/blabla
<bzoltan> ogra_:  the flash clearly did not flash the partition .. I have removed the UITK with --force, and after the flash the package was not there.
<robru> Wellark: ok line 36 got silo 12 for you with indicator-network
<robru> sorry that took so long
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  what is the way to really flash my device.. like for real :)
<Wellark> robru: np.
<Wellark> robru: did you move the i-network branch from silo 7 to there as well?
<Wellark> I would like to land it on the same go
<Wellark> as it might bitrot if it is left unmerged
<Wellark> and it's totally isolated change so there is no side effects from removing it from silo 7
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  ogra_: I am flashing my device like 10 times a day .. could that be a problem?
<ogra_> bzoltan, if it doesnt get cleaned up it could indeed
<robru> Wellark: yeah pitti's thing is a very simple translation fix. can just slip in anywhere
<bzoltan> ogra_: should I clean up manually?
<dbarth> jdstrand: the refactored code landed in r199+
<ogra_> bzoltan, until ubuntu-device-flash is fixed ...
<ogra_> bzoltan, but make sure sergiusens knows about the issue
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I did it lasttime with the transformers :) is there a function in recovery mode or in the bootloader?
<dbarth> jdstrand: i have re-created facebook accounts all of this week with the new code
<ogra_> no idea
<Wellark> robru: please slip it to silo 12 then :)
<jdstrand> dbarth: trying again with the latest emulator
<ogra_> 	[~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-001/14.09] dbus-property-service 0.5 (Accepted)
<ogra_> \o/
<jdstrand> dbarth (and pmcgowan): ok, seems to be working with latest emulator image. thanks
<robru> Wellark: oh I did that already ;-)
<dbarth> jdstrand: cool
<robru> tedg: charles: that was awful fast! did you really test silo 10?
<davmor2> dbarth: could you have a look at something from that ppa please.  I just setup a fresh u1 account and the account was setup but I was back at the settings app not accounts app
<charles> robru, yes, I was the one who tested it
<robru> ok...
<charles> robru, I wanted to make sure it goes through today, and also it's a very small patch :)
<charles> basically you fake the power level on the bus and if the fix worked, the icon changes color
<charles> so once you install the deb it's a 30 second test
<robru> charles: haha, ok
<charles> -Standards-Version: 3.9.2
<charles> +Standards-Version: 3.9.5
<charles> tedg, ^
<sil2100> o/
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): retoaded | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<Wellark> robru: thanks!
<robru> Wellark: you're welcome!
<cyphermox> robru: do you know how I would go about uploading mtp to an ubuntu-rtm ppa now?
<ogra_> cyphermox, you need to hack your dput.cf
<cyphermox> ogra_: ah, right
<ogra_> cyphermox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8115812/
<ogra_> cyphermox, then i did:
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/packages/dbus-property-service-0.5$ dput ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-001 ../dbus-property-service_0.5_source.changes
<cyphermox> yeah, I figured you had to do something like that
<cyphermox> I had the dput command already
<ogra_> (note the ubuntu-rtm on the url)
<cyphermox> didn't remember the fact that incoming for the PPAs was specifying ubuntu
<cyphermox> ogra_: thanks
 * ogra_ wonders if the bot wwill ever announce the successful build of dbus-property-service
<ogra_> it is done since a while
<cyphermox> ogra_: my dput.cf was already correct
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> :)
<cyphermox> I still get a message from LP saying that the distroseries can't be found
<ogra_> what did you put in changelog ?
<ogra_> shoudl be s/utopic/14.09/
<cyphermox> AH
<cyphermox> that would be it
<ogra_> (i only found that out by weeding through the ubuntu-rtm changes ML )
<cyphermox> couldn't it just have been the same as for utopic?
<ogra_> utopic-rtm ? :)
<ogra_> that what i had initially :)
<ogra_> *that's
<cyphermox> no, I meant, I think it could have been left as just "utopic"
<davmor2> dbarth: so silo 15 is okay except for that u1 account that closes the account window after it complete creation there is no missing aps
<cyphermox> but if it wasn't, it has to be because there was a good reason not to
<ogra_> ah, yeah, perhaps ...
<ogra_> well, colin could tell you
<cyphermox> well, I kind of see why
<cyphermox> a release won't necessarily be "utopic"
<cyphermox> it's whenever the release happens really
<davmor2> dbarth: hey dude did you get my last messages?
<cyphermox> should I version in a special way?
<ogra_> i didnt
<cyphermox> ok
<bzoltan> ogra_:  could it be a problem that afterthe flash I do not do the wizard, but override it with a phablet-config  welcome-wizard --disable?
<cyphermox> infinity: around?
<davmor2> ogra_: can you see this I'm concerned that the network I'm on is too flaky
<cyphermox> ogra_: did your stuff first land into ubuntu and then you did a new upload to another silo for rtm or are you using a different process?
<ogra_> cyphermox, i did a direct upload to ubuntu, added a spreadsheet line and did a silo upload
<ogra_> (silo for rtm)
<cyphermox> with the same changelog except for the distro?
<ogra_> bzoltan, that shouldnt have any influence on th flashing process, no
<ogra_> cyphermox, right
<cyphermox> omg
<bzoltan> ogra_:  OK
 * cyphermox -> lunch
<ogra_> err, what ?
 * ogra_ checks what line 28 is
<ogra_> robru, ^^ that sounds buggy ... line 28 is the just landing former line 35, seems the rows changed and the both takes that as a new landing request
<ogra_> *bot
<fginther> elopio, FYI, autolanding for ubuntu-experience-tests has been disabled, I did the job attempting to merge another MP and aborted it, it did leave the MP in a needs-review state
<fginther> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/launcher/+merge/231473
<elopio> ack, thanks fginther.
<elopio> I think it's ready now.
<robru> ogra_: yeah it's a bug, but it's not because the line changed. The bot indexes landings by the A column, not by the line number, because we knew line numbers would jump around anyway. The real issue is that sometimes landed requests don't get marked as landed but instead are left looking like new requests, and that is just some mysterious spreadsheet problem
<robru> that i haven't been able to find. The bot has no way to discern "landed things that are incorrectly marked as new landings" from "actual new landings" and so dutifully reports the incorrect status to the channel.
<ogra_> robru, ah, right ... well, the spreadsheet doesnt really recognize the related silo anymore for line 28
<ogra_> shouldnt the status column still show it until i merge and clean ?
<robru> ogra_: oh i merged it for you, so the landing is really done. Somehow the spreadsheet just loses the status though.
<ogra_> robru, oh, thanks :)
<robru> ogra_: you're welcome ;-)
<ogra_> yay, my first rtm landing
<robru> Yay!
<ogra_> robru, hmm, do you know if we have an rmadison for ubuntu-rtm ?
<robru> ogra_: I'm not aware of it... I'm also not aware of how to actually install rtm PPAs into a system...
<ogra_> well, you need to have an rtm image installed for that
<ogra_> then its not different to ubuntu
<robru> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, so the same ppa:foo yell scheme just works? Hmmmmmmm
<robru> *url
<ogra_> it should, yeah
<bfiller> robru: silo 1 and 11 can be published again - I fixed the non-approved MR's
<robru> bfiller: thanks
<ralsina> robru: can you assign a silo for row 36? I need to test this before I EOD
<robru> ralsina: yeah I tried to already but there's no MP in there. you need to fix the request before I can assign it
<ralsina> oops
<ralsina> robru: I pasted the testplan over the branch it seems. Fixed now, thanks!
<robru> ralsina: ok you're in silo 1 now!
<infinity> cyphermox: Am now, sort of.  Just got into Portland.
<robru> infinity: ah so debconf is starting today? wasn't sure if it was today or monday.
<sergiusens> bzoltan: ogra_ if "factory reset" doesn't work, it's not an ubuntu device flash problem but an system-image-upgrader script one
<infinity> robru: The conference starts tomorrow morning, I believe, but I travelled today.
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  how to do factory reset?
<robru> infinity: makes sense, also explains why steve isn't around. have fun!
<infinity> Yeah, Steve's going to be remarkably busy, I expect.
<sergiusens> bzoltan: open system settings; look at the bottom
<bzoltan> sergiusens: ahh, from the UI. Cool, thanks. I will try that. I wonder why the flasher did not tell that the job was not successful
<sergiusens> bzoltan: because it's decoupled
<brendand> robru, all rtm silos need QA signoff
<sergiusens> bzoltan: once the ubuntu logo starts spinning; that's it; for krillin we are switching to fastboot only where we have a channel to get feedback
<brendand> robru, is there any way to enforce that in the spreadsheet?
<bzoltan> sergiusens: I would consider it a bug. I expect to have the 204 image after a successful bootstrapped flashing and in fact I have the 203.
<brendand> robru, well not exactly enforce but make sure any silo targetted at RTM is set automatically to QA signoff required
<sergiusens> bzoltan: I need full logs and a bug report
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  what logs?
<sergiusens> bzoltan: /cache/recovery logs and the output of the flash
<robru> brendand: Ooooooooooh right i forgot, sorry for letting that one through
<brendand> robru, have any landed without our signoff?
<robru> brendand: just have to make sure the column says 'required'...
<robru> brendand: just one, it was ogra_ s
<ralsina> robru: can you reconfigure silo 1? sergiusens just piggybacked
<brendand> robru, bad ogra :)
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  Flash output i shere http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8116521/ the recovery directory is ~400MB, where should I put it?
<robru> brendand: well, bad me, I'm the one who got publish
<sergiusens> bzoltan: I won't look at it now, sorry; need a bug
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  I can make a bug, but it will not help much :) "flasher does not flash"
<robru> ralsina: done
<sergiusens> bzoltan: if your recovery is 400MB that's a problem; how did you do that?
<sergiusens> bzoltan: I said the logs from there; not every damn file
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  I do not anything... I falsh, I test, I flash I test... lots of it, like 10 times a day
<cyphermox> infinity: this was about whether it was possible to copy a package from the archive to a silo to let it eventually get to ubuntu-rtm; and if it was something I could do myself, besides doing a new upload
<infinity> cyphermox: Entirely possible, but only advisable if you're sure the dependencies will be satisfiable.
<cyphermox> ok
<infinity> cyphermox: Since part of the point of an archive fork it that libraries may get out of sync and recompiles will be necessary moving from A to B.
<cyphermox> yes of course
<infinity> cyphermox: As for being something you can do yourself, only if you have upload rights to the silo PPA, which not many do, IIRC.
<infinity> copy == upload, same permissions.
<ogra_> core devs all should have upload rights
<infinity> ogra_: Is that true?  It certainly hasn't always been so.
<cyphermox> infinity: ack. well, I already did a new upload for mtp so it's not an issue atm
 * infinity looks at a random silo.
<cyphermox> but I did upload it directly to silo 2
<infinity> ogra_: Unless someone's pulled some magic, the only people who can upload are this tiny set: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+members
<ogra_> infinity, hmm, i might be wrong
<infinity> ogra_: Note, we're talking copy/upload to silos, not to ubuntu-rtm directly.
<ogra_> but i thought that was the case ...
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> for the normal silos core-dev should have upload rights
<ogra_> not sure if for rtm thouh
<infinity> I'm not sure I disagree with your "should", but I can tell you they can't. ;)
<infinity> Even the PPA descriptions spell that out: "Only bots and admins have access".
<ogra_> actually citrain-landers should have upload rights there ... how else would you get non MPed source ackages your build needs into the silo
<infinity> cyphermox: Anyhow, you're one of the few in the magic group that can upload (as you've noted by uploading), so it's as simple as a copy-package (with binaries) to get something from ubuntu to a PPA.
<ogra_> robru, so WRT that mail thread, does the "merge and clean" step behave if the same set was already merged in an utopic landing when i use the same MP for rtm ?
<ogra_> robru, that was never clear to me in the whole discussion
<robru> ogra_: no you can't use the same mp because it will have the wrong target. You need to have a new mp. As far as i know it should work just fine to have two MP's with the same source branch, CI train will merge it correctly to both targets as each silo is merged
<ogra_> ah, k ... so a bit more paperwork then
<ogra_> but less bad than it sounded in the beginning
<ogra_> robru, well ... i meant the merging back of the code into the source branch ... if the ubuntu MP gets merged, the code is in the source branch ... if then the rtm MP gets merged, what does CI train do with the source branch ? does it notice the code is there already ?
<robru> ogra_: what? Merging doesn't touch the source branches... Just targets.
 * ogra_ doesnt get it ... 
<ogra_> you said i can use the same source branch but two MPs
<robru> ogra_: yes...
<ogra_> these MPs need to get merged back somehow
<ogra_> into their source branch
<robru> ogra_: are we using the same terminology? Source branch is the new code, not the trunk
<ogra_> (trunk)
<ogra_> robru, so after all what you say i cant use trunk but need a trunk and an rtm branch ... completely separate ... this seems to not be what you just said on the ML
<robru> ogra_: i don't understand in what context trunk is called source? You wrote some code, you pushed a branch. That is the source of your new work. You propose it both to trunk and also to rtm. Assign both to separate silos, build simultaneously. When merging, one merges to trunk, one merges to rtm
<sergiusens> robru: on the next MP you will have an out of date unmergeable branch
<sergiusens> it would only work for the first MPs
<sergiusens> or it will break the changelog horribly
<ogra_> right, how do you keep trunk and rtm in sync ?
<sergiusens> why can't we do what I propose?
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, i would like that far more ... only actual rtm MPs would need a branch then
<sergiusens> target the MP to utopic; mark it as a forward por to rtm by grabbing the sourcepackage you build and dput it to the right silo wth the ammended packaging version
<ogra_> dont even dput it ... that should be an automated copy based on a checkbox you can chek
<sergiusens> ogra_: well cjwatson advised to change the packaging version if we rebuild the binary
<ogra_> right, have a bot do that
<sergiusens> ogra_: oh, I expect the bot to do the dputting and tagging
<ogra_> mangle the version, re-sign ... done
<sergiusens> never questioned that :-)
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> then we are on the same page
<sergiusens> ogra_: ci train does an actual dput today :-P
<ogra_> well, that was actually how i expected it to work when i heard it first
<ogra_> so that you only need speacial branches when you actually do something not for ubuntu
<ogra_> with the current setup we need to duplicate all branches for no use
<robru> ogra_: sergiusens... Guys, guys, guys. Why do you want to inconvenience the computers so much? Can't you just show them some respect and do the work for them? ;-)
<ogra_> heh
<sergiusens> robru: as long as it's not me I'm fine
<sergiusens> :-)
<robru> ogra_: yeah i agree the current arrangement is not well implemented, I'm not sure how we can make it better. CI train code is really difficult to modify, it hurts me even to read it.
<robru> I mean i hear your proposal but i have no idea how to make the train actually do it
<ogra_> robru, well, i belive we have the right bits and pieces in launchpadlib for shoveling stuff between PPAs ... all it would need would be the version mangling and re-signing part
<robru> ogra_: yeah that sounds hard to me ;-)
<ralsina> robru: reconfigure silo 1 again, sorry, one package is not ready to land today
<robru> ralsina: OK one sec
<sergiusens> robru: we all have that problem with the tasks we have :-P
 * ogra_ doesnt ... my problem is that i cant look in the other direction for a second before new issues pop up nobody has brought up before 
<ogra_> (talking about developer mode ... it seems ot breed issues like rabbits)
<rsalveti> ogra_: one bad side effect of landing the same branch on ubuntu and rtm with mrs on different days is that the upstream version will be different though
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> not an issue necessarily, just harder to check later on the differences between both distros
<ogra_> i think the PPA copy would be a lot saner
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> src package copy in a ppa, DONNE
<rsalveti> DONE
<rsalveti> if it fails, upload a new fix with ~rtm1/2/3/4
<rsalveti> or similar
<rsalveti> at least makes it way easier to understand what is the upstream version
<sergiusens> rsalveti: the idea was to use something like a backport version
<sergiusens> from yesterdays conversation
<sergiusens> which I tried to summarize in the email I sent yesterday
<rsalveti> right, but if you create 2 mrs, that's not going to be the case
<sergiusens> rsalveti: nah, to MRs is a bad idea
<rsalveti> unless you force to change the changelog
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<sergiusens> rsalveti: we can change the source package name too
<sergiusens> :-)
<rsalveti> right
<brendand> robru, where is the rtm channel? rtm images?
<brendand> robru, found it
<robru> bfiller: got you silo 6
<brendand> robru, do you know when krillin is becoming available on the main image server?
<robru> brendand: I heard "not before monday", other than that, no idea
<brendand> robru, ok we might be unblocked soon then
<robru> brendand: just be aware that "not before monday" is different than "on monday" ;-)
<brendand> robru, yes :)
<brendand> robru, but everyone should be aware that QA are currently blocked on being able to test silos for RTM
<robru> brendand: are we officially blocking on krillin then? surely for some silos testing on makos is good enough for today?
<brendand> robru, the official line is yes - but if it's not available well...
<brendand> robru, we might have to have a plan b
<robru> brendand: hm, ok.
<brendand> robru, i don't think anything will land in RTM today
<robru> brendand: well, that's fine with *me*....
<robru> brendand: some devs might be annoyed by that
<robru> brendand: anyways, I gotta take lunch, brb
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<popey> rebooted my phone and it looks like this... http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-22-225321.png
<popey> something amiss
<robru> popey: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah, we ported Null Launcher to the phone. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.notriddle.null_launcer&hl=en&referrer=utm_source%3Dgoogle%26utm_medium%3Dorganic%26utm_term%3Dnull+launcher&pcampaignid=APPU_Wrz3U8TUFMT2iwLD_oCgAw
<popey> rebooted and now it's back
<popey> I suspect network problem.
<Saviq> fginther, if you're still around, I also had another proposal for citrain that could be interesting for you too
<Saviq> bug #1359667
<ubot5> bug 1359667 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "There should be a hook mechanism available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359667
<sergiusens> Saviq: ths is more MP related, instead of ci train, right?
<Saviq> sergiusens, no, actually
<Saviq> sergiusens, immediate use case is .pot generation during CI source package builds
<Saviq> sergiusens, having them for every branch would just pollute the changelog
<Saviq> s/changelog/commit/
<sergiusens> Saviq: can't you just add that to debian/rules?
<sergiusens> for the source package
<Saviq> sergiusens, no, because then it doesn't end up in trunk
<Saviq> sergiusens, so doesn't end up in translations.launchpad.net
<sergiusens> Saviq: right, that was my followup :-)
<sergiusens> Saviq: hooks for bzr would be ideal if it were like git and server side
<sergiusens> bonus points for git :)
<Saviq> sergiusens, well, still that's not something that should happen every push or something, only before release, which is what crain does / airline will
<Saviq> do
<sergiusens> Saviq: well updating the pot won't get the po's in time; but I see where you are trying to get to
<Saviq> sergiusens, with us not pushing to trunk until release they never will
<Saviq> sergiusens, but also with langpacks fortunately that's not a problem
<sergiusens> right
<Saviq> sergiusens, not a solution for clicks unfortunately, them + train + translations don't seem to mix well
<Saviq> unless they do staging and translations for it
<sergiusens> Saviq: I gave Ursinha a crash course on clicks; so it eventually will be airline material
<Saviq> sergiusens, well yeah, but what I mean is that either we don't push to trunks until release or we get translations for trunks in time
<sergiusens> but I don't want to pack train with responsibilities if it means delaying the airline
<sergiusens> Saviq: I don't disagree; I just wish it were easier
<sergiusens> :-)
<Saviq> sergiusens, I had an idea I discussed today with fginther and sil about a kind of hybrid staging approach, which could actually allow for translations for non-langpacked projects to happen, too
<Saviq> I'll write it down in a bug on Monday so that we can discuss it, but apparently it wasn't completely crazy
<fginther> Saviq, I'm past eod, but I'll catch up on this later tonight. We can discuss further on Monday too
<Saviq> fginther, no worries, not really pinging you
<Saviq> fginther, have your weekend
<fginther> Saviq, you too!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-23
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 205 building (started: 20140823 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 205 DONE (finished: 20140823 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/205.changes ===
<bzoltan> sergiusens: Here is the bug -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1360543 For me this is a super critical issue, a serious blocker. I have only one device and I need it to validate the UITK landings.
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1360543 not found
<bzoltan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1360543
<nik90> rsalveti: hey, I tried image 203 on the emulator and it works nicely. No scrolling lag and the header is not cut of anymore :) I am gonna stay on that image for a while :P
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  I know why the flasher failed ... see the comment on the bug. The bug is still valid in my view, but at least I could fix my device
<bzoltan> ogra_: is there a way to disable the pin request after the first boot? Just like the intro and the wizard. Or should I remove my SIM card when testing?
<dbarth> davmor2: ack; i re-tested u1 account removal and creation and that gets me back to th account list, with the new u1 account
<dbarth> davmor2: if you observe something different, let me know and i'll file a bug
<Wellark> please publish silo 12
<Wellark> anyone around?
<Wellark> Mirv: now that you obviously are around , could you take care of that? --^
<Wellark> <3 :)
<Mirv> sure
<Wellark> Mirv: thanks!
<Mirv> Wellark: sorry, the debian/rules change in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/utf8/+merge/231994 not acked by core-dev, can't publish :(
<Wellark> Mirv: c'mon!
<Mirv> Wellark: deal is a deal, it's the archive we're speaking about and this's overriding upload permissions
<Wellark> there already was a dh_auto_test override for powerpc
<Wellark> Mirv: you are not part of ~ubuntu-core-dev ?
<Wellark> would make things easier :)
<Mirv> Wellark: yeah sorry, I haven't worked enough towards getting there :( I'm developer nowadays though with per package upload rights, and this particular case it'd been enough if I'd be MOTU
<Mirv> I should definitely get the MOTU rights soon, it'd help a lot
<Mirv> core-dev is only needed then for main uploads
<Mirv> probably MOTU would be relatively pain-free to get with another application now that I was already audited and given the upload rights for certain packages.
<Wellark> Laney, jdstrand, slangasek: 30 seconds of your time, please? --^
<Wellark> Mirv: you should go for it
<Mirv> Wellark: yeah, I'll make a note about it and bookmark https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/ApplicationProcess again
<Wellark> or infinity maybe.. --^
<Wellark> that MP
<Mirv> or just the debian/rules part of this diff https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-2-publish/7/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-network_0.5.1+14.10.20140823.1-0ubuntu1.diff
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-24
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 206 building (started: 20140824 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 206 DONE (finished: 20140824 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/206.changes ===
<slangasek> Wellark: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/utf8/+merge/231994> please don't repeat this code for each arch; instead please fix it to do ifneq (,$(filter arm64 powerpc ppc64el,$(DEB_HOST_ARCH)))
<Wellark> slangasek: thanks! I was already wondering how to do that with one if
<Wellark> slangasek: fixed.
<Wellark> slangasek: if you happen to be around, could you ack silo 12 packaging changes?
<Wellark> Mirv: could you hit publish on silo 12 so we get the packaging diff?
<Mirv> Wellark: updated one at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-network_0.5.1+14.10.20140824-0ubuntu1.diff - as before, only debian/rules needs acking since the control one was done by core-devs
<Wellark> Mirv: thanks!
<bzoltan> Mirv: hurray! the silo9 has the new UITK builds :) I needed to disable the ppc64el arch testing...
<bzoltan> Mirv:  with the 205 image the unity8 and camera AP tests simple dumped core ...
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-17
<Mirv> cjwatson: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin-gles Provides: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin and that used to work, otherwise eg vivid emulator wouldn't work, but now last week sil2100 was hitting similar problems on wily and was wondering what had changed.
<Mirv> but if that's the only fix needed to have apt happy then it's good. sometimes package dependencies just become more complex, and we've had trouble guiding apt with the -gles packages before too.
<dbarth> hey
<dbarth> pinging cihelp, cause i have a build / dependency problem in silo 32, ie the oxide-qt rebuild
<dbarth> i didn't manage to get linked to libmedia-hub-client4 despite it being available in the overlay ppa
<dbarth> and so when we use the oxide build on the phone the media-hub audio integration is broken
<dbarth> because of an interface binary compatibility issue (libmedia-hub-client3 and 4 are not compatible)
<sil2100> dbarth: that's more like a trainguard thing then :)
<sil2100> hmmm
<dbarth> ah
<dbarth> hi
<dbarth> if we were to add a dependency on libm-h-c4 strictly, then it would break the desktop builds were 3 only is availble
<sil2100> That's strange - are all the dependecies correct for it to pull in libmedia-hub-client4 during build?
<dbarth> so what's the trick?
<dbarth> see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/packaging.vivid/view/head:/debian/control
<dbarth> it depends on     libmedia-hub-dev [armhf],
<sil2100> This should dep on the latest media-hub, so 4 in case of the overlay I suppose
<dbarth> ah, so as a special armhf thing it could be specific to libm-h-c4 then
<dbarth> but we took 3 apparently
<dbarth> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214500930/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.oxide-qt_1.8.4-0ubuntu0.15.04.1~overlay1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sil2100> Well, yeah, but this should work nevertheless, let me check what's up
<sil2100> dbarth: the overlay has media-hub 3
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/5101143/+listing-archive-extra
<dbarth> hmm, so that's the issue
<sil2100> This is the latest one
<dbarth> hmm
<sil2100> Is it required for us to have a newer media-hub, or are we ok with this here?
<dbarth> sorry, i was wrong it's not 3 vs 4 it's 3.1 vs 3.0
<dbarth> (re-reading justinmcp's email)
<dbarth> but that's still something to do with dependencies it seems
<dbarth> so the overlay has libmedia-hub-client 3.1.0+15.04.20150527.1-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> 3.1.0+15.04.20150527.1-0ubuntu1 <- it's using the latest as expected during the build
<dbarth> yes
<dbarth> and so that should work
<dbarth> ok sorry, i'll get back to testing the issue for now
<Mirv> cihelp: what's the status of eg qtubuntu-gles boottest failing because at least in the past it tried to install that x86-only package in arm environment? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtubuntu-gles
<sil2100> dbarth: make sure you're testing the right oxide version, if you have correct pinning configured then you should fetch the ~overlay1 one
<Mirv> cihelp that was reported some weeks ago and was said to be looked into, so I'm wondering if that's still the same issue or something else
<dbarth> sil2100: yup, i forced that with exact version numbers to do the install
<sil2100> Mirv, jibel, davmor2: be right there on the meeting
<psivaa> Mirv: let me take a look at this
<ogra_> oops
<cjwatson> Mirv: "Provides: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin" only satisfies *unversioned* dependencies on qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin; it used to work in this case because the dependency in webbrowser-app's binary packages was unversioned until recently
<cjwatson> Mirv: though as a recent feature in dpkg/apt it's possible to say "Provides: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin (= some-version)" - I haven't tried that personally for anything, so don't know if the full stack works with it
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: thanks for the webbrowser-app approval - would you mind sorting out a landing for it to unbreak installability?
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, sure, I’ll file a landing request
<cjwatson> great
<Mirv> cjwatson: thanks for the clarification, makes sense
<Mirv> psivaa: thanks!
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks! We were wondering about this failure, since it suddenly stopped working
<sil2100> cjwatson: do you know if fixing only the webbrowser-app is enough to satisfy apt?
<sil2100> cjwatson: since there's a LOT of qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin dependencies around there, not sure if versioned ones though...
<Mirv> sil2100: maybe only webbrowser started to use a feature only available in a newer UITK?
<Mirv> although that wouldn't stay like that for too long even if it would be the case
<sil2100> But from what I recall (checking that now) there was no recent change of the UITK deps to become versioned
<psivaa> Mirv: The issue hasn't been permanently fixed. I just created a fake result for this, i'll for it to propagate
<sil2100> hm, no, actually it got bumped recently
<sil2100> cjwatson: anyway, thanks for explaining, at least I wasn't aware that Provides was working only for unversioned deps and that's why I didn't know what was wrong there
<sil2100> Apparently this merge should in this case fix the world
<cjwatson> sil2100: There are several other versioned dependencies, but they already have explicit | ...-gles
<psivaa> Mirv: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtubuntu-gles is now green
<Mirv> psivaa: ok, thank you a lot!
<cjwatson> (inappropriately written in some cases without the versioning on the -gles part, but that won't actually break things other than partial upgrades)
<cjwatson> at some point it might be worth trying to make use of versioned Provides here
<cjwatson> I'm not sure what our constraints on that are, whether we need to avoid them in the archive until trusty's apt no longer needs to parse them or something
<sil2100> cjwatson: could you setup automatic weekly translation exports in the 15.04 series on Tuesdays evenings?
<cjwatson> sil2100: That's already been done on the LP side, except Tuesday mornings not evenings (10:30 UTC like all the other exports).  Is that OK?
<cjwatson> sil2100: There's something that consumes the output of that that also needs to run, but I think you need to ask pitti for that.
<sil2100> cjwatson: oh, the auto-exports are done? Didn't know, I requested an explicit export last Friday - good... I think we would rather prefer to have it a bit later in the day to give people more time
<sil2100> I already talked to pitti regarding langpack-o-matic
<sil2100> cjwatson: is it a big problem to change the hour of the exports? Don't want to force anything
<cjwatson> sil2100: I'm wary of that, because it's a big job that could end up accidentally conflicting with something else like backups
<cjwatson> The current time is known to work
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, I suppose we can adjust our schedules accordingly in that case
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, is there a bug report to track the regression my branch introduced wrt installability of ubuntu-touch on amd64 and i386 ?
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: no
<oSoMoN> ok
<cjwatson> it was ~midnight, I just proposed a merge :)
<oSoMoN> that’s alright, just wanted to check, in case there was one I would have included the link in the landing request
 * cjwatson nods
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, building in silo 8
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: ta
<sil2100> oSoMoN: dual landing?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: since it's the case for both wily and overlay
<oSoMoN> yes
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<oSoMoN> (the silo also includes two unrelated minor bug fixes)
<Mirv> robru: almost forgot to reply, but I created bug #1484795 already on Fri
<ubot5> bug 1484795 in CI Train [cu2d] "Can't handle a package with "-" in upstream version number" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484795
<Mirv> mardy: the unity8 has rebuilt in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-029 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Unity8 should be executed now additionally to the earlier testing, and of course the MP should be approved before tomorrow's OTA-6 deadline (if not ok with postponing to OTA-7)
 * sil2100 off to lunch o/
<mardy> Mirv: thanks, I see that tsdgeos approved the branch
<tsdgeos> mardy: Mirv: are you going to land that? because mzanetti is planning to land another unity8 silo that conflcits with that one
<mardy> tsdgeos: ah, I see, we have the same branch in silo 14 and 29
<Mirv> tsdgeos: well yes if the unity8 change seems ok to you, since otherwise no problems were found. but that'd sit then in the QA queue so I'm not sure.. it's not OTA-6 targetted so of lesser priority
<tsdgeos> mardy: no no, the branch is going away from 14
<tsdgeos> mardy: what i mean is that your branch conflicts with https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/previews_in_order
<mardy> tsdgeos: ok, will Mirv take care of removing it? ^
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ok, then let us get https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/previews_in_order in before which is a nice improvement for OTA6
<mardy> tsdgeos: maybe since my branch is tiny, you could merge it into yours?
<tsdgeos> mardy: care to rebase it on mine?
<mardy> tsdgeos: sure will
<mardy> expect a ping soon
<Mirv> mardy: tsdgeos: if the branch can be landed also without the Qt change, then by all means merge and land it! then I can put the Qt alone into queue again.
<mardy> Mirv: yes, it can land without the Qt change
<Mirv> thanks then, I'll remove the branch from 029
<mardy> tsdgeos: I pushed an updated branch; should I resubmit the MP setting your branch as diff origin, or it doesn't matter?
<tsdgeos> mardy: makes it easier, so please do
<Mirv> ogra_: can you ack that https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-016-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/network-manager_packaging_changes.diff adds two patches under debian/...
<Mirv> they have headers and all
<alan_g> fginther:
<mzanetti> mardy, thanks for rebasing that branch, added it to silo 14
<mardy> mzanetti: yw :-)
<awe_> trainguards, can someone vet the packaging changes in silo-016?
<infinity> sil2100: Please don't sponsor kernel uploads. :)
<infinity> sil2100: Or, help usher those patches into git instead.
<sil2100> infinity: it was an universe package, thought it would be alright :)
<sil2100> Ok, didn't know rules for those
<infinity> sil2100: All the Android kernels are (sort of) maintained by our kernel team.
<sil2100> Understood, next time I'll simply direct those to git then, sorry about that
<sil2100> Hope I didn't cause too much chaos ;)
<ogra_> someone from the kernel team just needs to re-merge that now
<sil2100> It was just a minor low-priority description fix anyway
<sil2100> So I suppose no one would have anything against merging that in
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> but someone needs to do it :)
<Mirv> awe_: I tried asking ogra for that
<awe_> I just asked cyphermox
<Mirv> awe_: ok
<Mirv> awe_: let me know when he acks it
<awe_> ack
<Mirv> was that it? ;D
<awe_> no... sorry
<awe_> sorry for the confusion there
<ogra_> Mirv, oh, sorry, i'm a bit swamped, havent gotten to it yet
<ogra_> (and these packaging changes arent really packaging changes beyond the changelog :) )
<ogra_> so form a "packaging changes" POV this is indeed an ACK
<sil2100> robru: ouch
<sil2100> robru: ok, we have a possible breach in the train
<sil2100> robru: it's a bit serious, I'll fill in a bug for it in a moment not to double type
<Mirv> ogra_: right, it was just adding patches and no actual packaging changes. thanks.
<Mirv> cyphermox now publish it himself
<davmor2> sil2100: is it me or are there silos missing from the dashboard?  for example silo 011
<cyphermox> Mirv: sorry, did I break something? awe asked me to review and publish.
<davmor2> Mirv: ^
<Mirv> cyphermox: no, you did the correct thing, I was just doing the same but needed core dev ack
<cyphermox> Mirv: oh ok
<cyphermox> Mirv: when you need reviews feel free to ask, I'm there ;)
<Mirv> cyphermox: sure thanks! earlier it wasn't your TZ yet.
<cyphermox> I'm in germany for the week
<rvr> bfiller: Silo 47 approved
<sil2100> davmor2: hmmm
<sil2100> davmor2: let me check
<sil2100> bfiller: hey! Silo 47 has unbuilt revisions in https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/messaging-app/fix-1394971/+merge/264936
<sil2100> ;/
<sil2100> davmor2, rvr: if you guys could take a look at silo 8, it has a fix for our emulator builds
<rvr> sil2100: I'm on it
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<bfiller> sil2100: let me look
<sil2100> bfiller: we'll either have to rebuild or revert the missing revisions, but I think they might be needed
<bfiller> salem_: ^^^ can you take alook at silo 47
<bfiller> or boiko ^^^
<bfiller> sil2100: should I just rebuild?
<ogra_> sil2100, i assume you still dont have any magic tool that can re-write the distro series in a debian/changelog of a published package ? seems the android package in the overlay PPA is a wily one ...
<sil2100> ogra_: that would require a re-publish anyway - I can re-publish it if needed after rewriting
<ogra_> sil2100, talk to morphis ... if there is a shortcut he can take vs a full rebuild thats probably helpful
<morphis> sil2100: I can rebrand the changelog quickly for wily
<morphis> package is identical otherwise
<sil2100> morphis: yeah, I think we can then publish it then ASAP
<morphis> sil2100: without QA?
<sil2100> Since rewriting and hacking the PPA is a bad idea in overall, as this android package was built against wily
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> the android package ships its own toolchain inside
<ogra_> i doubt it matters on what distro it was build ... but yeah, do a rebuild
<sil2100> Ok... anyway, did the package get QA last time? How did they test it?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, jibel I understand silo 30 is marked 'ready for qa'
<john-mcaleely> I happen to know it's busted on krillin/vegetahd
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: no jibel
<john-mcaleely> and there will be a new device tarball shortly
<john-mcaleely> aha
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, ^ :-)
<morphis> sil2100: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Android
<morphis> sil2100: and yes, it was QA approved last time by davmor2
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: silo 30 landed already ;)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: so new device and then silo030 can be tested right which is the requirement for chinese arale as a minimum right?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: it was the pulseaudio trust-store one, right?
<davmor2> sil2100: see no silo 030 listed either :(
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, really? how did it pass QA on krillin & vegetahd
<john-mcaleely> and (actually) arale
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, yes, I thought it needed to land with an arale device tarball, to get chinese image
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: what's in silo 30? Since I don't see it on request or the dashboard
<sil2100> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/?search=landing-030 <- all silo 30's got published
<sil2100> No silo 30 assigned right now
<davmor2> sil2100: so empty silos don't show on the dashboard any more is that correct?
<john-mcaleely> hrm. well, it was pulseaudio trust store
<sil2100> davmor2: yes
<john-mcaleely> and camera trust store
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: then it landed, not sure how they tested it
<sil2100> But it was ready for QA so they picked it u
<sil2100> up
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, this is the one I thought it was: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/?req=126
<sil2100> I have the seed change ready
<john-mcaleely> well, you have a busted camera then
<john-mcaleely> on krillin, vegeta & arale
<sil2100> davmor2, rvr: ^
<boiko> sil2100: bfiller: yep, just rebuild it, the missing revisions are only adding a QML test, no extra code changes
<john-mcaleely> (or I think you should have)
<davmor2> sil2100: meeting
<sil2100> Google issues
<boiko> sil2100: that's regarding silo 47, I can rebuild it if you want
<rvr> I tested silo 30
<john-mcaleely> I think the camera is busted on it
<sil2100> boiko: is it required? SInce we can basically try skipping that by reverting those from your branch
<rvr> john-mcaleely: How can pulseaudio mess the camera?
<john-mcaleely> rvr, the trust store update within also included a camera service update
<john-mcaleely> not a really big deal. the fix is incoming :-)
<boiko> sil2100: well, I asked salem_ to write those, messaging-app is already building again on the silo
<boiko> sil2100: sorry for the trouble anyway
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: silo 030 testplan on lists pulseaudio no mention of the camera app in there
<rvr> john-mcaleely: Well, there is some deal, that should have been tested, but no word about that on the request :(
<john-mcaleely> interesting
<rvr> https://trello.com/c/3XaS4chY/2182-126-ubuntu-landing-030-pulseaudio-ubuntu-touch-session-abeato-diwic-mandel
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: https://trello.com/c/3XaS4chY/2182-126-ubuntu-landing-030-pulseaudio-ubuntu-touch-session-abeato-diwic-mandel check the testplan
<john-mcaleely> two people who are on holiday, and one fresh back in
<john-mcaleely> it seems the error is ours then
<john-mcaleely> given the new device tarball is incoming, probably best to just press onward
<john-mcaleely> not sure if you have other options in the interim?
<greyback_> cihelp: hey, qtmir stuck in wily-proposed, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtmir - does boottest even work there?
<john-mcaleely> brb
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: yeap
<fginther> greyback_, nope, I'll need to manually pass that one, one moment
<greyback_> fginther: cheers
<rvr> sil2100: Silo 8 approved
<rvr> EOD here, see you tomorrow!
<boiko> sil2100: messaging-app rebuilt on silo 47, ready to land now
<sil2100> o/
<robru> morphis: uh, you sure silo 11 doesn't need QA? it's targetted at vivid overlay
<robru> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> I changed that
<sil2100> It was basically tested already and it's a binary copy, no sign-off needed as it was already tested in the same state it was before
<robru> huh ok
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, sil2100 device tarballs to fix the busted camera on krillin/vegeta:
<john-mcaleely> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/?req=180
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: will we need one for arale too do you know?  I assume we would
<boiko> kenvandine: could you please check and (possibly) ack the packaging changes on silo 47?
<boiko> kenvandine: it is basically requiring some QML plugins so that the QML tests pass
<kenvandine> boiko, i'll look
<kenvandine> added as build deps then?
<boiko> kenvandine: yep
<kenvandine> boiko, +1 from me
<sil2100> davmor2: I think there'll be another one for arale, yes
<boiko> robru: sil2100: ^ (silo 47)
<davmor2> sil2100: I assumed there would be
<sil2100> boiko, robru: reviewing that
<sil2100> boiko: ok, I think it will require a rebuild - but with an exception of not requiring QA sign-off - the ubuntu archive admins requested that all dependency changes are documented
<sil2100> boiko: could we get the merge that modifies the deps include information about the deps being changed in the commit message?
<kenvandine> sil2100, it's a build dep change, probably not an issue
<sil2100> Quoting the request: "Please enforce the requirement that changelogs for train packages include an explanation of the changes to the packaging."
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. could you merge in https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.wily-add-iw/+merge/267370 once you have a moment?
<sil2100> I'll upload that to the vivid seeds in the meantime
<robru> sil2100: kenvandine: so did we come to a consensus on silo 47 then? we'll wait for boiko to rebuild with a proper changelog?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> we should
<kenvandine> boiko, ^^
<sil2100> I wouldn't publish that, but maybe someone with power can override this ;)
<greyback_> fginther: hey, dobey tested qtmir from wily-proposed and it allows unity8 to come up, adds more evidence it's good!
<dobey> "tested"
<dobey> it fixes the unity8 crashing anyway :)
<davmor2> video or it never happened
<fginther> greyback_, I verified the same and pushed a passing result. It just takes a bit for it to be seen on the excuses page
<greyback_> fginther: ah ok, thanks for that!
<fginther> greyback_, now it's passed :)
<greyback_> \o/
<dobey> yay
<pedronis> trainguards: hi, you can publish  ubuntu/landing-017 (it's the wily landing matching a recent vivid one that was QAed and is already published there)
<robru> pedronis: sure one sec
<pedronis> thx
<robru> pedronis: right so the reason this wasn't published is that it's not in 'Publish without QA' state (that is, nobody knew it was ready for publishing). for future reference
<robru> pedronis: also this merge needs to be top-approved: https://code.launchpad.net/~pedronis/ubuntu-push/fixes-to-wily/+merge/268067
<pedronis> robru: sorry, done now
<nikwen> pedronis: Thanks.
<robru> pedronis: no worries, all good now
<pedronis> robru: thx
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: ^
<boiko> robru: kenvandine: sorry, I had a doctor appointment, I will change the commit message and rebuild it
<boiko> robru: kenvandine: rebuilding...
<robru> boiko: which MP did you change?
<boiko> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/messaging-app/fix-1394971/+merge/264936
<boiko> robru: build finished, btw
<robru> boiko: heh, ok thanks
<robru> boiko: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-047-1-build/18/artifact/messaging-app_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ uhhhh the new words aren't actually in the diff.
<robru> boiko: I think the changelog code uses git-like commit message parsing, eg the first line is the "title" and subsequent lines are snipped. Can you make the commit message be just one line and rebuild again?
<boiko> robru: ok
<robru> boiko: sorry for the trouble, this changelog code has a lot of issues and is definitely on the chopping block
<boiko> robru: yeah, maybe those policy changes (like requiring the commit message to explicitly mention the packaging changes) should be better advertised?
<robru> boiko: yeah I'm sure that's written in a policy somewhere but there could definitely be better communication about that.
<boiko> robru: anyway, one more thing learnt, next time I will make sure the MRs are correct in that regard
<robru> boiko: thanks, I just sent an email to ubuntu-phone as a reminder for others.
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<boiko> robru: now the changes contains the new commit message on silo 47
<robru> boiko: thanks
<boiko> robru: np
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-18
<sil2100> greyback, mzanetti: hey guys!
<sil2100> greyback, mzanetti: it seems the last qtmir release to the overlay is missing its qtmir-gles counterpart
<sil2100> I can sync it up
<greyback> sil2100: whoops
<ogra_> sil2100, please see my comment on bug 1471903
<ubot5> bug 1471903 in live-build (Ubuntu) "-updates, -security missing from apt lists" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471903
 * ogra_ really doesnt get why everyone is puching for this, thats insane ... 
<sil2100> ogra_: commented back - not sure where you see we ship no apt package lists
<sil2100> At least for ubuntu-touch we ship the release pocket ones and the overlay ones
<ogra_> ughm, since when ?
<ogra_> there was definitely code that completely wiped them
<sil2100> Since like always, that's what's in the rootfs that livecd-rootfs generates indeed
<sil2100> No code like that
<sil2100> I checked when I looked at the bug
<ogra_> we had some long discussion before doing that
<sil2100> The only place where apt lists are removed is the one we want to get rid off in live-build
 * ogra_ wonders when that got removed and why
<ogra_> thats definitely wrong in general then
<sil2100> That might be true ;p
<ogra_> but yeah, then its probably only 30-50MB
<ogra_> instead of nearly 90
<ogra_> still ... approt should be able to just use a manifest instead and we should free this space ...
<ogra_> that makes me even more look forward to snappy :P
<ogra_> wasting so much space for something we explicitly do not support is just insane
<sil2100> I'm pretty sure that it will be a smaller number, bdmurray anyway said something about 1M more? Since I see the package lists for the overlay being around 1MB only, so -security and -updates should be even less as we have much much more packages there
<sil2100> hah ;)
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ du -hcs /var/lib/apt/lists/
<ogra_> 66M	/var/lib/apt/lists/
<ogra_> and that explicitly has no deb-src
<sil2100> Yeah, that's the whole thing right now, since the universe and main packages from the release pockets are like 50 mB
<ogra_> which you enable in other places
<ogra_> lists for source packages are usually bigger ...
<sil2100> Just saying that with -security and -updates it shouldn't grow too large - but I agree we should find a better solution in the near term anyway
<ogra_> we really need to revert this and wipe the whole dir again
<ogra_> wasting so much space just for a handfull users that want to run apport-cli without using apt-get update before is just mad
<ogra_> and really, get permission from the product team, i think pat will be pertty unhappy if this lands without his approval
<ogra_> (if someone could collect the exact numbers with deb-src and -security and -updates enabled vs what we ship today, that would be helpful ... i dont have a devel device atm, else i'd do that)
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll check that in a minute, just fixing the emulator builds now ;)
<ogra_> no hurry :)
<Mirv> sil2100: too late :)
<davmor2> sil2100: that is currently the last silo that is marked for ota6 ^, I assume we have a fix for the camera app to make video work with trust nicely, I know that alextu is working on arale tarball, and there is the emulator right is there anything else that you know too?
<sil2100> Uh oh!
<Mirv> sil2100: interestingly it allowed two publishings with a success end result (only error vivible at the top of the PPA page)
<sil2100> davmor2: no, I think that's it - I'm fixing the emulator builds now, then I ping the UITK guys
<davmor2> sil2100: there is also a fix for keyboard auto-pilot that brendand needs to get ota6 marked
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, that's a known bug but quoting Robert: "there's no harm in a double publish of the same package"
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: but that is non-user facing so in theory should have very little risk involved
<Mirv> sil2100: that's correct
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, sil2100 thanks for passing QA on the krillin tarballs. is now a good time to publish them?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: yes :) We should be cool
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, done
<sil2100> Mirv: I'm doing some hackery with silos right now, don't mind me
<darkxst> hi, is it possible for me to get direct upload to the silo ppa's? trying to land a mixed ci/manual upload silo
<davmor2> sil2100: I changed alextu's landing from qa required to ready for qa is there anything else required to make it show up on trello or is it just time now?
<Mirv> sil2100: ok
<Mirv> davmor2: it takes/took just a minute or so
<seb128> Mirv, can you or somebody add darkxst to whatever team has upload rights to silos?
<davmor2> Mirv: indeed showing up now however I think 197 198 199 are all built by accident and I blame sil2100
<Mirv> seb128: no, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+members needs sil2100, Steve or Alexander
<seb128> Mirv, k
<davmor2> Mirv: nevermind it was alextu that did it
<sil2100> Oh, I'm an admin now? ALmost forgot about that
<sil2100> seb128: does darkxst have desktop upload rights or something? Since members of this team basically can upload to PPAs but also publish silos
<seb128> he got added to the desktop group recently yes
<darkxst> sil2100, yes I have ubuntu-desktop rights
<sil2100> Basically being a member of the team means you have a back-door to the whole archive
<seb128> he also have citrain rights
<sil2100> I could add him, but I'm a bit worried that the DMB would want my head afterwards, since the CI Train still doesn't have checks for publisher upload rights
<Mirv> DMB might just do that yeah
<seb128> yeah,  system is not ideal still :-/
<Mirv> sil2100: I think btw the members list should be cross-checked and cleaned from current core devs so that it's clearer who have "special rights"
<sil2100> It's sad since we're basically using the backdoor ourselves as trainguards for main packages, but I suppose we are like the exception to the rule - before adding him to the team I would at least like to consult this with someone from the DMB
<sil2100> cyphermox, bdmurray, Laney: ping
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, we have been trained to require the packaging acks for main packages
<Mirv> and preNEW reviews for new binaries
<Mirv> well, the latter is something that all core devs using train should be aware of too
<darkxst> I'm not here for the back-door, I think Laney, seb etc will vouch for that
<seb128> right
<seb128> but I guess that the system requires to give archive rights just to be able to dput to a silo ppa
<Laney> I wish the train would just implement the proper ACLs already
<sil2100> I'm sure that's the case indeed ;) Just need a formal ACK from them... but indeed, I suppose how all this should be is that there should be a separate team for PPA access and a separate for trainguard operation
<Laney> but in the meantime if darkxst understands that he should only use it for stuff he can upload it should be fine
<sil2100> Ok!
<seb128> well, he already have trainguard right no?
<seb128> he can assign silos and stuff
<sil2100> seb128: silo assignment is available to all train users
<sil2100> But publish is only reserved to core-devs and the ci-train-ppa-service team
<sil2100> Laney: I promise to work on that as my next big work-item after the -proposed migration stuff I'm doing
<sil2100> darkxst: https://launchpad.net/~darkxst <- just double confirming, this is your Launchpad ID right?
<darkxst> sil2100, yep, thats me
<sil2100> darkxst: you're in the team, welcome and enjoy your silo uploads
<sil2100> ;)
<darkxst> sil2100, Laney thanks, I should probably just get core-dev one day, but been a hectic year at best
<sil2100> Indeed! It's not easy to get core-dev rights, best to start off with MOTU for sure
<Mirv> sil2100: was it that no meeting yesterday?
<Mirv> sil2100: if you'll get the badge maybe I'll follow your lead again there :)
<Mirv> an annoying majority of http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/ is main only
<sil2100> I sadly didn't make it this time
<Mirv> oh noes
<darkxst> sil2100, I gave up on MOTU, was rejected last time becuase the only universe stuff I work on it for Ubuntu GNOME and really the overlap is with the core stuff in main
<Mirv> sil2100: then I will definitely not have the courage :D
<sil2100> Yeah, didn't have enough documented main-package experience sadly, will try again soon though
<sil2100> You should be good though Mirv, as you're mainly working on main stuff anyway
<Mirv> sil2100: well, very little besides Qt
<Mirv> darkxst: I've noted MOTU right is useful not only for sponsoring others' work but whenever I find something that annoys me in a special package outside my normal comfort zone
<Mirv> so it's been useful even though I had PPU rights earlier
<Mirv> also, I love to help the flavors and I didn't have any flavor PPU:s
<darkxst> Mirv, desktop-extra covers most of the GNOME stuff in universe
<Mirv> darkxst: right, it might be pretty much enough for you
<Mirv> the Qt only PPU was quite limited
<Mirv> mardy: so I've marked 029 as ready for QA again but it'll be only for the next OTA at this point unfortunately. the Unity 8 fix seems solid though, and now that I know what kind of problems to look for I've gone through selecting things from all lists / grids I can think of and haven't found similar problems
<darkxst> Mirv, between -desktop, -gnome and desktop-extra anything else I dont get rights for is core-devs normally
<mardy> Mirv: ok, sounds good enough, thanks!
<sil2100> Kicking a new image for rc-proposed o/
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: silo 14 is ready for validation, it’s targetted for ota6
<davmor2> oSoMoN: thanks for the heads up, I will have a look after Lunch
<oSoMoN> davmor2, thanks
<rvr> oSoMoN: davmor2: I took it
<oSoMoN> thanks rvr
<sil2100> Emulator image has finally built \o/
<jgdx> jibel, you'll need to hold for an hour or so on silo 10
<jibel> jgdx, okay
<jgdx> jibel, thanks though. I'll comment in the card from now on.
<dbarth_> hey, you guys have locked down silos already?
<dbarth_> trainguards ? ^^
<sil2100> dbarth_: hey! No, not yet :)
<dbarth_> i was trying to add a media-hub fix https://code.launchpad.net/~justinmcp/media-hub/fix-allowed-uri-schemes/+merge/268335 to the oxide silo (032)
<dbarth_> that's to fix bug #1460705
<ubot5> bug 1460705 in webapps-sprint "Release Oxide 1.8 with media-hub support code" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1460705
<dbarth_> sil2100: is there a chance i can make it still for today?
<sil2100> dbarth_: I think so, yes - remember to prepare everything in time
<jhodapp> dbarth_, approved his change
<jhodapp> dbarth_, justinmcp's
<jhodapp> sil2100, I added some stable branches to some of the media related LP projects, does anything need to happen so that the CI infrastructure uses them for vivid+overlay?
<davmor2> dobey: thanks for such a complete testplan :)
<dbarth_> sil2100, jhodapp: thanks
<dobey> davmor2: sure :)
<sil2100> dbarth_, davmor2: I would like oxide-qt to land finally... I actually thought that it already landed
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm going to pretend you didn't just say that
<dbarth_> it landed but the BIC change prevents media-hub to work
<sil2100> dbarth_: is the rebuild required to land with the media-hub change?
<dbarth_> sil2100: it can land without technically
<dbarth_> the media-hub change just makes it so that most of the stream can play or not
<dbarth_> but at least the source rebuild makes it so that it is compatible with the media-hub we have in the overlay ppa
<davmor2> dbarth_: and does this need the newer version of media-hub that is currently stuck in the silo?
<dbarth_> sil2100: do you want me to take that branch off and re-silo separately?
<dbarth_> davmor2: i guess not, it's really a 1 liner
<sil2100> dbarth_: hmm, so both oxide-qt and media-hub do not depend on eachother, right? Just when they're together, media-hub integration works, right?
<sil2100> Trying to gasp the situation here
<dbarth_> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> Ok :)
<dbarth_> so, i remove the branch and silo separately?
<davmor2> dbarth_: and is this just audio or audio and video?
<dbarth_> i guess that will make it easier to spin a test image
<dbarth_> davmor2: audio only
<sil2100> dbarth_: so for the media-hub integration to work, is it possible without landing the rebuild of oxide?
<dbarth_> background audio specifically
<sil2100> (sorry for being repetitive ;) )
<dbarth_> sil2100: no, wthout the source rebuild, media-hub has a BIC change which breaks the integration
<sil2100> ACK :)
<sil2100> hmmmm
<sil2100> So, why I'm asking all this:
<dbarth_> that was an eye opener; source rebuild will become the normal process for oxide/vivid until the overlay ppa shrinks back to zero
<sil2100> In theory I'll anyway have to copy some oxide-qt to the overlay-ppa for translations to work
<sil2100> This can be either the rebuilt one or the one from -security, now I'm simply thinking what would be the best thing here
<dbarth_> sil2100: so go ahead with the oxide build in silo 32
<dbarth_> sil2100: i reviewed with chrisccoulson and we're positive on taking the CI source rebuild, because it's consistent with the overlay ppa
<sil2100> Ok then :)
<sil2100> So let's land that one along with the media-hub change then
<dbarth_> sil2100: same silo or separate?
<sil2100> Same silo I suppose
<dbarth_> i still need to find a way to get that fix to build though
<dbarth_> sil2100: you guys need me in the rtm-status btw?
<dbarth_> cihelp? can you help with the dch error in https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-032-1-build/18/console ?
<dbarth_> it escapes me why it doesn't want 15.04 vs 15.10 if it's for vivid
<jhodapp> sil2100, can you please dput qtmultimedia from ppa:jhodapp/ubuntu/ppa to silo 48
<dobey> dbarth_: looks like you're trying to land something into trunk, only for vivid, and mediahub was previously doing dual landings
<dobey> dbarth_: i'm guessing if you reconfigure as dual instead, it will work
<jhodapp> dbarth_, we don't want to dual land
<jhodapp> my silo 48 will get lp:media-hub/stable much closer to trunk
<dobey> if you don't want to dual land any more, you're going to need to make more changes, and adjust the MPs appropriately, then
<psivaa> dbarth_: Could please direct any ci-train related queries to traingurds?
<dbarth_> jibel: and i updated the CI record to point to the right wiki test plan section now ;)
<psivaa> i know it's confusing but cihelp has not much to do with ci-train
<jhodapp> trainguards: can you please dput qtmultimedia from ppa:jhodapp/ubuntu/ppa to silo 48
<dbarth_> psivaa: ok nw, sorry i was confused
<psivaa> dbarth_: np, thanks
<dbarth_> jhodapp: so i need to wait for 48 to land / publish, which may take a while
<dbarth_> jhodapp: if 48 is still up for landing, i would rather have you adopt the branch
<dbarth_> and let 32 land with just oxide
<jhodapp> dbarth_, you could do a manual landing in lp:media-hub/stable
<jhodapp> for vivid
<jhodapp> it's targeted at trunk right now
<dbarth_> hmm. the merge prop is for stable i though!
<dbarth_> t
<dbarth_> crap, not; blame LP
<jhodapp> dbarth_, no it's against trunk
<jhodapp> dbarth_, I'd adopt it into 48, but 48 is a high risk still for not being ready
<dobey> even if it was against stable, you'd have the same dch problem
<jhodapp> dobey, why is that?
<jhodapp> dobey, silo 48 is doing just that
<dobey> jhodapp: because the version in stable is also already 3.1.0+15.10...
<dobey> you'd need to increase the 3.1.0 manually to something else (but you'd also need to do so in trunk as well, because upgrade path)
<jhodapp> dobey, right, my MR is changing that in the stable debian/changelog
<jhodapp> dobey, are you able to dput to landing silos?
<dobey> no
<jhodapp> darn
<dobey> i'm not in the team that owns them
<jhodapp> yeah
<dbarth_> geez, i'll have to rebase the branch, otherwise the merge proposal embarks too many changes
<jhodapp> dbarth_, that's what I'm saying...justinmcp started with trunk
<jhodapp> dbarth_, but don't rebase...just simply apply his small change to a new branch starting from media-hub/stable
<rvr> oSoMoN: I just tested in krillin and mako
<rvr> oSoMoN: In krillin is ok, but in mako, the photo is in black
<rvr> oSoMoN: Makes me wonder what's the difference sharing a file between mako and krillin
<oSoMoN> rvr, I don’t have a mako so I can’t test there
<oSoMoN> there shouldn’t be any difference, really
<rvr> Something weird
<dbarth_> jhodapp: which i just did, but it still doesn't want to play: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-032-1-build/20/console
<jhodapp> dbarth_, yeah you also need to propose a version change in debian/changelog to 15.04 and vivid instead of wily
<dbarth_> jhodapp: so a manual changelog it is, right?
<jhodapp> correct
<bfiller> rvr: does the fix work for krillin and arale?
<rvr> bfiller: I only tested in krillin, not arale
<rvr> bfiller: (and mako)
<bfiller> rvr: does krillin work?
<rvr> bfiller: Yes
<bfiller> rvr: so if it works on krillin and arale we should consider releasing it as those are shipping and it improves the situation
<bfiller> if we can't figure out mako issue I mean
<bfiller> oSoMoN: did you test that fix on arale?
<oSoMoN> bfiller, not yet, will do now
<rvr> bfiller: It's not broken in krillin
<rvr> I am checking in arale
<rvr> bfiller: So chances are that the silo is not fixing anything
<bfiller> rvr: you mean it was never broken on krillin?
<dbarth_> jhodapp: sorry, still complaining about versions being lower: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-032-1-build/22/console
<rvr> bfiller: Right
<bfiller> rvr: ah
<rvr> bfiller: The bug report only mentions mako
<dbarth_> jhodapp: what is the recommend version scheme to use in that case?
<bfiller> rvr: oh, didn't realize that. then I'm not so concerned about landing it but lets check arale
<jhodapp> dbarth_, you might need a new silo now, though I'm not 100% sure in this case
<jhodapp> dbarth_, it'd be a question for a trainguard
<dbarth_> ok nw
<dbarth_> sil2100: sorry to bother you: should i spin off a new silo just for the vivid landing of that media-hub change? ^^ see console issue above
<oSoMoN> bfiller, rvr: I can’t reproduce the issue without the silo on arale
<bfiller> oSoMoN: so arale works fine without the silo?
<oSoMoN> yes
<oSoMoN> alexabreu, hey, were you able to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapps-core/+bug/1403089 on any other device than mako?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1403089 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "pictures uploaded from gallery are plain black" [High,In progress]
<sil2100> dbarth_: is media-hub dual landing still?
<alexabreu> oSoMoN, it was mostly on mako from what I remember
<sil2100> I mean, do you know if it's still able to dual land to both?
<dbarth_> sil2100: nope, vivid only
<jhodapp> sil2100, it definitely isn't
<sil2100> Ok, one moment
<oSoMoN> alexabreu, any chance you can test my branch (silo 14) on mako then, to see whether it actually fixes the issue for you? I don’t own a mako myself…
<alexabreu> oSoMoN, yes for sure, I have to resuscitate my mako first
<oSoMoN> thx
<sil2100> jhodapp: will lp:media-hub be the branch that'll be used for vivid only?
<jhodapp> sil2100, no, lp:media-hub/stable
<jhodapp> sil2100, that's what I was asking above
<jhodapp> *asking about
<sil2100> jhodapp: ah, ok, so lp:media-hub is the devel/wily version, right?
<jhodapp> that's right
<jhodapp> sil2100, but this is new, so I'm not sure if anything CI infrastructure needs to change or not
<sil2100> jhodapp: no, it's a known issue... so what we need to do is:
<sil2100> jhodapp: if lp:media-hub/stable is to be the vivid-overlay-specific branch, we need to hand-modify the top-most changelog entry in trunk to a vivid version and rebuild the merge
<jhodapp> sil2100, yeah I've done that for silo 48
<jhodapp> sil2100, and I think dbarth_ has done that for this MR
<sil2100> I don't see that there
<jhodapp> dbarth_, ^
<dbarth_> except my manual change is refused because of a version mismatch
<dbarth_> sil2100: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-032-1-build/22/console
<sil2100> dbarth_: no no, you didn't do what I said above
<sil2100> dbarth_: you need to modify the previous top-most changelog entry to become a vivid version number
<sil2100> So change it from 3.1.0+15.10.20150710-0ubuntu1 to 3.1.0+15.04.20150710-0ubuntu1
<jhodapp> sil2100, sorry to interrupt this, but I'm still trying to land silo 48 for OTA6 if possible so I need to test out my qtmultimedia fix for silo 48, so can you dput qtmultimedia from ppa:jhodapp/ubuntu/ppa to silo 48
<dbarth_> oh
<sil2100> jhodapp: ok, on it in a minute :)
<jhodapp> thanks!
<sil2100> dbarth_: yeah, so simply modify the 3.1.0+15.10.20150710-0ubuntu1 version to the one I mentioned above and for consistency change 'wily' to 'vivid' in the entry too
<sil2100> dbarth_: and re-build, it should be ok then
<jhodapp> yeah, that'll do it
<sil2100> jhodapp: on it now
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks so much, let me know when I can do a watch only build
<sil2100> jhodapp: ok, package copied, the build should start shortly - I would recommend running watch only in about 5 minutes, to make sure the sources publish on time
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks a lot
<dbarth_> ok got it, now that builds
<jhodapp> dbarth_, awesome
<jhodapp> dbarth_, is this audio change for Oxide using the new MediaSource interface?
<dbarth_> jhodapp: oh no, it's the same code, but your 3.1 release is really wily, so there was an interface change that broke it
<jhodapp> dbarth_, well my changes try to bring in as much of wily as possible
<jhodapp> in silo 48
<dbarth_> jhodapp: ah ok, but hopefully, no more interface changes
<jhodapp> dbarth_, nothing from what is already there
<dbarth_> otherwise, we'll need another rebuild of oxide
<dbarth_> ok cool
<jhodapp> dbarth_, there shouldn't be any in the near future (hopefully)
<rvr> bfiller: oSoMoN: Arale is ok without the silo. It's only mako.
<oSoMoN> that’s puzzling, I don’t see how this could possibly be device-specific
<alexabreu> rvr, have you tried mako?
<rvr> oSoMoN: jibel thinks it can be media-hub, maybe it uses some device bits to resize the image
<rvr> alex-abreu: Yes, and silo doesn't fix it
<rvr> boiko: Hi. Do you know how to reproduce this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/+bug/1478547
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1478547 in Canonical System Image "Some received messages are not shown in detail" [High,In progress]
<boiko> rvr: there is a way using ofono-phonesim
<rvr> boiko: I created a contact called "Orange"
<rvr> boiko: And received a couple of SMS's from it
<boiko> rvr: right, I think that doesn't trigger the bug, the phone number must be "Orange" IIRC, right salem_`?
<boiko> rvr: if you want to try, install messaging-app-autopilot
<boiko> rvr: mc-tool update ofono/ofono/account0 string:modem-objpath=/phonesim && mc-tool reconnect ofono/ofono/account0
<boiko> rvr:  python -i /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/messaging_app/helpers.py
<boiko> rvr: receive_sms('orange', 'hi there')
<boiko> rvr: you should see a thread in messaging-app from orange, and clicking it will trigger the bug
<rvr> boiko: I was reading the description of that automated test and trying to reproduce it manually
<salem_`> boiko, right, the phone number needs to be Orange.
<boiko> rvr: yeah, but to reproduce manually you need someone with the 'Orange' phone number, which only the carrier do :)
<rvr> salem_`: Sorry, what do you mean by "phone number"? Contact's name is not correct?
<boiko> rvr: nope, the phone number needs to be 'orange' (it is weird to call it a phone 'number', but it is a phone identifier anyways) :)
<rvr> Ahh, I see
<salem_`> rvr, no, some operators can use alphanumeric strings as phone numbers
<rvr> Interesting
<boiko> salem_`: let's rename everything to phone alphanumbers :)
<salem_`> rvr, and easy way to reproduce it is to create a new message in messaging-app and write orange in the search field, then send the message
<salem_`> rvr, the message will fail to send, but the bug is reproduced, you won't be able to see the message that failed, once you install the fix, you will.
<salem_`> boiko, no thanks :p
<rvr> salem_`: Clever!
<rvr> salem_`: It works :)
<salem_`> rvr, awesome :)
<dbarth_> sil2100: according to https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-032-1-build/23/console my change went in, but according to: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-032/+packages, it did not
<dbarth_> jhodapp: ^^, not sure what i'm doing wrong here
<jhodapp> dbarth_, for media-hub?
<dbarth_> jhodapp: yes
<jhodapp> dbarth_, I see it in the list of built packages
<dbarth_> i still can't play the stream with mixcloud, so i wonder if the fix made it into the build, or if it's another bug that was previously hidden by the first error
<jhodapp> dbarth_, sounds like another bug
<dbarth_> :/
<jhodapp> dbarth_, is there any debug output for media-hub that would help you make sure this code is truly in there?
<dbarth_> jhodapp: justinmcp had it working with the https fix
<jhodapp> dbarth_, then you can check the output ~/.cache/upstart/media-hub.log
<dbarth_> jhodapp: not that i can see of
<dbarth_> that one doesn't say https got refused
<jhodapp> dbarth_, what the link to MR again?
<jhodapp> *what's
<rvr> salem_`: boiko: There is something weird going on
<boiko> rvr: oups
<boiko> rvr: what's up?
<rvr> boiko: A ghost contact appears in messaging app
<boiko> rvr: ghost in what sense?
<rvr> boiko: It's empty
<rvr> No nothing, but the icon
<salem_`> rvr, did you by chance sent an sms to your own number?
<rvr> salem_`: Yes
<salem_`> rvr, that's fixed in another silo
<salem_`> rvr, silo 58
<rvr> Ok, know issue
<rvr> known
<boiko> salem_`: we need to land that silo ASAP
<boiko> salem_`: I will start reviewing the MRs
<boiko> salem_`: well, not start, but rather continue, I started on that a week ago (or two weeks, can't remember), but switched over to other tasks
<boiko> rvr: if you want to just confirm it is that, you can install silo 58 to check
<rvr> boiko: salem_`: Approving silo 9
<boiko> rvr: great! thanks!
<rvr> boiko: I'll check that when the silo is ready to test :)
<dobey> trainguards: can someone publish silo 11 please? it's passed qa. (or is publishing something i do myself now?)
<rvr> EOD here, see you tomorrow!
<kgunn> fginther: hey do you have a minute to chat
<robru> sil2100: you're mistaken, ci-train-ppa-service team only lets you upload to PPAs. for publishing rights you need the poorly-named ubuntu-unity (a train specific team) or ubuntu-core-dev
<robru> dobey: one sec
<sil2100> robru: seriously?
<sil2100> wtfudge
<robru> sil2100: yes, I double checked the permissions
<robru> sil2100: why, were you intending to give him publish rights?
<sil2100> No, just confused that ubuntu-unity is still used anywhere, that was a temporary team from the past
<sil2100> ci-train-ppa-service was created for train purposes so I thought we instantly switched to that
<sil2100> But it seems we didn't
<sil2100> Oh well, it's better that way currently anyway
<robru> sil2100: yeah, ubuntu-unity team is the only reason you or i can publish at all ;-)
<dobey> robru: thanks
<robru> dobey: you're welcome
<alex-abreu> robru, ping
<robru> alex-abreu: pong
<alex-abreu> robru, about siloe 32, did David talk to you about his test results?
<robru> alex-abreu: not that I saw...
<alex-abreu> robru, he is still getting issues w/ mh, Justin will look at it tomorrow ... not sure how close we are from ota 6, ...
<robru> alex-abreu: oh that's soon....
<alex-abreu> robru, how soon ?
<robru> alex-abreu: apparently EOD today
<alex-abreu> robru, can you drop mh then & take oxide as is
<robru> alex-abreu: you want me to drop media-hub and publish oxide-qt? still needs qa tho
<alex-abreu> robru, thats the idea yeah
<robru> ubuntu-qa: anybody around to qa silo 32 before EOD today?
<robru> ToyKeeper: ^
<davmor2> robru: yeap
<robru> davmor2: ok great, thanks
<davmor2> robru she is on holiday so there is alesage
<robru> ah
<robru> davmor2: ok I'll get that ready then
<robru> alex-abreu: ok I deleted mh and put the silo on the qa queueuue
<alex-abreu> robru, thx !
<robru> alex-abreu: you're welcome
<fginther> kgunn, I have a few minutes, what's up?
<kgunn> fginther: i ended up emailing you :)
<fginther> kgunn, oh, thanks :-) I catch up there
<kgunn> fginther: no worries, feel free to respond there or here
<dbarth_> robru, ToyKeeper, alex-abreu: then that's pretty much basic smoke testing of oxide, i will scratch the line about MH in the silo
<alex-abreu> dbarth_, if I am not mistaken robru already did it
<dbarth_> ok (was reading the backlog from the top ;)
<dbarth_> later
<alesage> alex-abreu, dbarth_ I'll be on silo 32, full run of webapps plan FWIW
<sil2100> bfiller: hey, I need to go AFK for a few hours, I'll log in through my remote shell and be back then
<sil2100> bfiller: but I'll only be around here on Freenode
<sil2100> We'll catch up then on the situation and if we're good for the candidate already ;)
<sil2100> brb o/
<robru> heh ^ Empty Empty Empty, that's what I like to see ;-)
<davmor2> bfiller, sil2100, robru: so It's way past EOD for me, alesage is on only for a couple of hours and is working on silo032 currently, how are we looking for the other silos do we have numbers for them that can be passed to alesage so he knows which to look for?
<robru> davmor2: oh I'm not in the loop on that...
<robru> davmor2: the email thread about ota6 is all I know
<bfiller> davmor2: I think we are in pretty good shape, my team has one more silo 21 that will be ready for QA after a rebuild
<bfiller> davmor2: not sure of status of trusted session prompt for camera, guessing not landing today? kgunn ?
<bfiller> davmor2: I believe everything else we were targetting has landed :)
<davmor2> bfiller: we already have the contingency for that as we were pretty sure it wouldn't make it.
<bfiller> davmor2: how is silo 48 testing going? media-hub
<jhodapp> bfiller, it's ready for more testing but QA has it on hold for a bit
<davmor2> bfiller: discussed it with jhodapp it was going to be too big to test fully in time.  So we came up with the plan of landing it as soon as ota6 is out the door.  That we relieve the pressure on testing it and give 4-5 weeks to shake out any other issues that lurk in the depths with it
<jhodapp> bfiller, also, both trusted prompt sessions are also waiting on QA as well
<bfiller> ok
<alesage> so I'll watch for 21
<bfiller> alesage: will ping you when it's ready
<bfiller> should be soon
<jhodapp> bfiller, do you have a link to your Trello board?
<alesage> bfiller, thank you sir
<bfiller> jhodapp: https://trello.com/b/y0COcCe2/system-apps-stakeholders-backlog
<davmor2> alesage: can you then ping sil2100 / robru to spin up the image at that point then please sir :)
<jhodapp> bfiller, thanks
<robru> brb
<alesage> davmor2, ok shall do
<davmor2> and then we are good \o/
<jhodapp> davmor2, is it safe to remove the blocked label from silo 48 in the QA trello board?
<davmor2> done
<robru> AlbertA: uh you have an MP that was never built: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-028-2-publish/44/console
<AlbertA> robru: how is that possible?
<robru> AlbertA: most likely you reconfigured that MP into the silo and then never built it, or only built other packages
<AlbertA> robru: I rebuilt everything
<AlbertA> yesterday
<AlbertA> and today qtmir-gles
<AlbertA> ummmm
<robru> AlbertA: did you supercede and re-propose the same merge or something?
<AlbertA> robru: last week or so I reconfigured the silo and put a new MP for mir...but 267373 is the one I put....
<AlbertA> robru: ooh...I think I know what happened...
<AlbertA> robru: I erroneously had started another mir build but canceled it through jenkins...
<robru> AlbertA: k, I'll need you to rebuild mir in order to get the silo back into a consistent state
<AlbertA> robru: so I guess just rebuild mir?
<robru> AlbertA: yeah when you start a new build it clears the previous state out
<AlbertA> robru: gotcha, ok
<robru> AlbertA: so the merged branches (necessary to publish) are missing
<bfiller> alesage: silo 21 ready to test, see the comments in the bug will give you steps to test https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1485724
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1485724 in libphonenumber (Ubuntu) "Fail to match phone number when receiving a message from short phone number" [High,In progress]
<alesage> bfiller, ok thx
<bfiller> alesage: renatu or boiko should be able to help you if you have question
<alesage> bfiller, very well got it
<jibel> robru, do you have the power to build an image?
<bfiller> sil2100, jibel, alesage: after silo 21 lands we're good for spinning from my perspective, might want to check with kgunn and others
<bfiller> need to run now, but will be back on in 1-2 hrs
<alesage> bfiller, ack
<bfiller> thanks guys
<robru> jibel: I think I do, but I haven't done it in a long time. let me check
<jibel> bfiller, we cannot wait more or we'll miss the window to finish testing this week
<robru> bfiller: is silo 21 ready for QA?
<robru> because it's not in 'ready' state
<bfiller> robru: yes, marked it so
<jibel> robru, yes, alesage is on it
<robru> ok grat
<robru> page didn't update for me right away
<bfiller> jibel: I understand, you make the call. guessing we'll need another respin at some point and can punch it in then if doesn't make it tonight
<robru> jibel: I don't suppose you know where to go to kick off those image builds? I'm totally spacing out right now
<jibel> robru, I know nothing about image builfs
<jibel> builds*
<robru> jibel: are you ready right now?
<robru> jibel: or are we waiting for one last thing to get in?
<jibel> robru, we are waiting on 21
<jibel> alesage, how long do you think you need?
<robru> jibel: so it turns out I don't have permission to do the vivid builds, only wily ones. so for vivid we need infinity who says he'll be available for "An hour, yes, two, maybe."
<jibel> robru, alesage will be EOD in less than an hour so it'll be less
<robru> great
<alesage> just waiting for these locales to udpate ho hum
<alesage> robru, jibel, passed 21, you may fire when ready
<robru> alesage: thanks
<robru> just gotta wait for the copy to finish before starting image build
<jibel> alesage, thank you!
<alesage> jibel, yw!
<sil2100> jibel, alesage: so we have eveyrhing we need?
<jibel> sil2100, we do
<alesage> sil2100, yes, bfiller suggesting pinging kgunn but silo queue is empty
<sil2100> Excellent, let me take care of the image, just need to check if all is fine
<sil2100> Ok, kicking the build now
<robru> sil2100: noooo
<alesage> robru, all is ok?
<sil2100> robru: what's wrong?
<robru> sil2100: read the scrollback in -release
<robru> alesage: oh yeah everything's fine
<sil2100> brb
<sil2100> Back
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-19
<sil2100> I think all looks good with the image so far
<sil2100> alesage: so, the image got imported to /ubuntu, so with the next publisher run the krillin and arale images should be available
<sil2100> bfiller: ^
 * sil2100 goes EOD now
<sil2100> o/
<bfiller> sil2100: just saw your email, thanks for theupdate
<bfiller> good night
<sil2100> yw, good night!
<Mirv> heh, this is now interesting that I cross-check darkxst's PPU upload rights to those main packages that are part of the 016 landing. a bit more complicated than usual.
<darkxst> Mirv, I have upload rights for all those
<Mirv> darkxst: ok. via which rights? I've looked at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/wily/desktop-extra and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/wily/ubuntugnome so far
<darkxst> Mirv, ubuntu-desktop
<Mirv> ah, desktop!
<Mirv> just a moment
<Mirv> darkxst: correct, publishing, thanks!
<darkxst> Mirv, thanks
<bzoltan_> Mirv: I have a release candidate for fixing an OTA6 bug in the silo9... just FYI
<bzoltan_> bfiller: ^ that is the emulator bug
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ok. the gates are closed but it can be discussed in 2.5h - maybe for example let it in in a sense that a new emulator image can be created at a suitable point to have it fixed.
<bzoltan_> Mirv: Yes. Also.. we do not have to land the main package :) All we actually need is the gles package.
<Mirv> michi: I assume the 011 can't be "publish" since it only just built and cannot have been tested? you should reset the value in the request so that the silo doesn't accidentally get published
<Mirv> michi: oh, also, it's a dual landing silo so that status shouldn't be ever set anyway
<michi> Mirv: Sorry, you lost me there.
<michi> What did I do wrong?
<Mirv> michi: the UI could be better, but for wily only landings you should select "No QA needed" at first, and for dual landings you should select "QA Required" at first
<michi> Aha, OK, thanks.
<Mirv> michi: now you selected "Publish without QA" which the status to set wily-only silo to after it's ready
<michi> So, what do I do now to fix it?
<Mirv> michi: edi the line and set it to "QA Required". once it's ready and tested by you, the next step is to set it to "Ready for QA"
<michi> Aha, OK, thanks!
<Mirv> no problem. at some point there'll be UI improvements but currently one just to know those.
<michi> Ah, looks like you set it to QA required already?
<michi> Because that’s what I’m seeing after hitting “Edit"
<michi> Ah, no… Wrong silo, my apologies.
<Mirv> michi: hmm, no, are you looking at the above line?
<Mirv> right..
<michi> Bloody easy to edit the wrong silo by mistake.
<Mirv> that's also an UI issue, the lines are not really well separated :)
<michi> Maybe add an interlock with a warning?
<michi> If someone other than the lander wants to edit, at least ask them whether they are maybe trying to edit the wrong line?
<Mirv> michi: good idea, filing a bug to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/ with that description
<michi> About to do that.
<Mirv> michi: ah, ok, feel free to do that.
<michi> But submitted :)
<Mirv> michi: thanks!
<morphis> Mirv: time to do another upload for me?
<Mirv> morphis: always!
<morphis> Mirv: great!
<morphis> Mirv: same one will follow in a bit for wily
<Mirv> morphis: ok
<morphis> but want to verify the vivid one first
 * sil2100 disables the e-mail bot for a moment
<sil2100> I wonder what happened that it started malfunctioning
<davmor2> sil2100: blame ogra_ it's normally all his fault
<sil2100> That's probably true!
<sil2100> ogra_ and his reckless ways of hacking other people's stuff
<ogra_> sil2100, not to mention me being the cassandra of ubuntu-phone nowadays, always bringing the bad news (like:: dont use wily)
<sil2100> Yeah, let's hope we won't get on the news for this
<sil2100> I can already see the phoronix news item:
<ogra_> haha
<sil2100> "Dave and Łukasz report that ogra is breaking other people's stuff!"
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> Canonical forbids developers the use of the developer images !
<sil2100> How dare people use developer images
<ogra_> "Canonical says developer images exclusive to Canonical employees"
<sil2100> No no no, exclusive to ogra_!
<ogra_> subtitle: "is the IP policy involved ?!?"
<davmor2> Web exclusive: ogra_ says NO
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> jibel: I fixed the e-mailing bot, we might have missed a few uploads since one of the uploads was causing it to crash (invalid bug ID in the changes) - all though be good now
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1I2YFOy | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Landing gates closed for vivid-overlay!
<kgunn_> sil2100: i understand you'll be copying in pkg's manually to the snapshot-overlay, i think it'd be good to ping me & bfiller when this happens
<kgunn_> also, curious, can you make sure to keep the previous package(s) somewhere when you copy ? in case you need to roll back
<kgunn_> (@ping at least until pat's back)
<sil2100> kgunn_: the snapshot is now propagated with the state of the candidate image
<sil2100> kgunn_: whenever I'll include some packages from the overlay once we open up, I'll do it on your guys request
<kgunn_> awesome
<sil2100> Sadly having previous versions is not really possible... the snapshot PPA is a normal PPA, so we can't upload older versions ;/ We would have to rebuild a revert
<kgunn_> got it
<kgunn_> sil2100: i was just thinking of copying off those "old" versions tho
<kgunn_> just in case
<kgunn_> i suppose it shouldn't be many so rebuild is not too bad
<kgunn_> ....and ultimately safer
<sil2100> We can get the state of any released rc-proposed image easily, I have a script for that - so in any moment of time we can run that to see what packages we had originally
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1I2YFOy | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: OTA-6 final freeze in effect, but the vivid-overlay landing gates opened
<sil2100> bfiller, kgunn_, jibel, robru: ^
<sil2100> As per announcement, we can land things to the overlay now
<sil2100> The daily auto-builds are still disabled though, I could basically enable those and switch them off (doing some channel magic) whenever we need a re-spin, but I don't want QA to get a sudden update notification during testing
<sil2100> As they're using rc-proposed for tests
<sil2100> We could think of some new channels for this purpose, but it's a bit complicated as we, for instance, have 2 different mako images right now
<sil2100> Anyway
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: how's the testing so far?
<sil2100> Anything we should be worried about?
<davmor2> sil2100: you should always be worried
<kgunn_> :)
<sil2100> bfiller: any update regarding the camera-app fix? And did you see dbarth's media-hub/oxide bug e-mail?
<bfiller> sil2100: that's a kgunn question (camer-app fix)
<bfiller> sil2100: and yes saw dbarth's email, but it's not clear if we have a fix? need jhodapp support for that it sounds like
<jhodapp> bfiller, I replied to dbarth but haven't heard back from him
<jhodapp> is he off today?
<bfiller> jhodapp: yes
<jhodapp> bfiller, ok, from alex-abreu's reply though it sounded like there was no action to take
<bfiller> alex-abreu: can you summarize what is left to have media-hub support for oxide including https?
<alex-abreu> jhodapp, bfiller that was my impression too yesterday since the doors were closed and the mh bit was not ready apparently
<bfiller> jhodapp: do we have a fix for https yet or not?
<alex-abreu> bfiller, jhodapp David managed to make things work w/ the https mh fix a few hours ago, ...
<jhodapp> bfiller alex-abreu: it seems from justinmcp's reply that silo 21 was working with media-hub support and that dbarth simply did not upgrade to the silo correctly when testing
<jhodapp> so nothing was wrong with https from justinmcp's MR
<alex-abreu> bfiller, jhodapp so the fix seems ok, but I am not sure about the status of the landing pipeline for ota6, my impression is that it was too late
<jhodapp> so if we have a FFE, we can land that
<alex-abreu> jhodapp, this is what I understood too
<jhodapp> not sure there's anything for me to do
<kgunn_> sil2100: @camera trusted prompt, i'm about to meet with team...it wasn't a straight fwd answer unfortunately
<bfiller> jhodapp, alex-abreu: if it's deemed critical we'll be able to land it, the important thing is that the silo is tested and works. can you guys verify that please?
<sil2100> kgunn_: ACK, thanks :)
<alex-abreu> bfiller, the silo has been +1'd by david & justin
<sil2100> jhodapp, alex-abreu, bfiller: ok, so the fix is in silo 21?
<kgunn_> sil2100: question regarding frozen ppa & manual uploads, does this mean as things get propogated over....will it still be taken from trunk ? (i'm seeing a flaw in the ability to filter)
<alex-abreu> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> kgunn_: yes, from trunk, so if you release something besides the fix we need, we either have to release all of it, or try to rebuild it somewhere manually with just the fix cherry-picked and then uploading
<jhodapp> alex-abreu: seems like you don't need me then
<sil2100> Not much we can do here sadly, it's a risk we need t otake
<kgunn_> sil2100: ack, up to teams i suppose
<sil2100> *to take
<alex-abreu> jhodapp, branch wise is everything ok ?
<sil2100> Yeah, anyway, it's never a 'no way out' situation, as I said we can always take this single change and rebuild it in a silo and then manually copy
<jhodapp> alex-abreu, yeah it's set to merge into the correct branch
<jhodapp> and everything else
<sil2100> alex-abreu: ok, so if it's good, please switch it to 'Ready for QA' so that someone from QA can take a look at it
<jhodapp> alex-abreu, the one thing maybe you could do (or have justinmcp do) is, in a separate silo, propose this same change but against lp:media-hub for wily
<sil2100> Once it lands I can copy it and re-spin
<jhodapp> alex-abreu, it has to be separate because lp:media-hub and lp:media-hub/stable are fairly different right now, so dual landing is not possible
 * sil2100 hugs jhodapp 
<sil2100> jhodapp: thanks for keeping track of the wily parts!
<alex-abreu> jhodapp, will do, ... I''ll drop justin a line
<jhodapp> np
<jhodapp> thanks alex-abreu
<sil2100> alex-abreu, jhodapp: remember to mark the silo as 'Ready for QA' once it's ready
<alex-abreu> sil2100, I did ...
<sil2100> Ah, ok, it seems queuebot missed it somehow
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel: once you guys have a moment, silo 21 is on the list of required fixes - could you assign someone to test it?
<alex-abreu> jhodapp, do you have a proper test case for silo 21 btw ?
<AlbertA> trainguards: for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/?req=81
<AlbertA> trainguards: who can provide the archive admin review for it?
<jhodapp> alex-abreu, no I don't, that would have been something for justinmcp to produce
<jhodapp> alex-abreu, you could add to this for a manual test plan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/media-hub
<alex-abreu> jhodapp, ack
<jhodapp> alex-abreu, I'd add a new section for Oxide to that since it will increasingly start to use media-hub more and more
<alex-abreu> right
<Mirv> AlbertA: I've asked twice on #ubuntu-release, no reply yet
<sil2100> Most are probably busy on DebConf right now
<Mirv> last was 1.5h ago
<AlbertA> Mirv: ack, thanks
<jibel> alex-abreu, jhodapp re silo 21, the branch is not reviewed and not top approved
<jhodapp> jibel, it was reviewed by me previously, not sure what happened
<jibel> jhodapp, oh maybe it has been reset because it was a previous version. Anyway top approval is required
<jhodapp> yeah one sec
<jhodapp> jibel, done
<jibel> thanks
<rvr> jibel: Approving silo 21
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Publishing in that case
<sil2100> Published, I'll copy it over to the snapshot later on
<sil2100> morphis, bfiller, jibel: so, seeing the notes, we'll also need silo 17 for proper trust-store integration on mako and flo
<sil2100> ARGH
<sil2100> The silo wasn't set for the overlay
<sil2100> Damn, could have checked that
<jibel> sil2100, yeah, davmor2 just approved it
<davmor2> sil2100: do keep up ;)
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: thanks guys!
<sil2100> bfiller: hey! Since kgunn is not around, do you know by any chance how far are we from getting the final camera fixes? I saw the bug mentioning 2 hours ago that the branch is still in testing
<sil2100> Would be great if we could have this as soon as possible, since the change is in unity8 so QA will have to retest a LOT
<sil2100> jibel: hey! If we release silo 23, how much of the regression test suite will you guys have to re-run?
<sil2100> ANyway, copying android and media-hub over to the snapshot PPA now
<jibel> sil2100, as you said a LOT. this is a very large change and very risky to land it that late
<sil2100> bfiller: ^
<sil2100> Too bad Kevin is not here
<jibel> sil2100, we don't have a unity/mir specific tests in the regression test suite and potentially everything is affected
<sil2100> Not sure in what state we would be without that fix
<sil2100> mzanetti: hey
<mzanetti> sil2100, hey
<jibel> sil2100, concretely without the fix the camera app doesn't work on first launch
<sil2100> mzanetti: we have some questions regarding silo 23 - it seems it's the final piece to fix trust store integration with the camera? How bad would it be without it?
<jibel> sil2100, when you get the trust store prompt
<mzanetti> a one-time issue basically
<sil2100> Since as you see, landing it now will require re running almost all tests...
<mzanetti> yes. also I'm not sure about the quality of 23
<mzanetti> seems it decreases rendering performance and is not good enough yet
<mzanetti> it does fix the issue tho
<sil2100> Then I would really prefer not landing it
<mzanetti> but if you ask me we should not land it
<sil2100> Can't we workaround the issue somehow?
<mzanetti> looking now
<sil2100> mzanetti: thanks ;)
<mzanetti> we had another brnach with a workaround, but that wasn't reliable enough either
<sil2100> mzanetti: give me a ping once you know if it can be somehow worked-aroound
<sil2100> I'll go AFK for a bit
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> kgunn, hey, mind installing 23 and give it a test?
<kgunn> mzanetti: on it
<kgunn> mzanetti: i was gonna start with mako
<kgunn> any other device pref ?
<mzanetti> kgunn, hmm... any of them is fine. have arale at hand?
<kgunn> mzanetti: yes i do
<kgunn> i can certainly do both
<bfiller> sil2100, kgunn, mzanetti, jibel: if the fix is risky I'd vote for not including it and living with the bug in camera-app first time you record a video
<kgunn> bfiller: i think we'd need to understand the impact for john-mcaleely
<kgunn> e.g. customer engagement
<kgunn> is it best to continue to release ?
<kgunn> or delay release ?
<mzanetti> bfiller, I for one would agree. but yes, as Kevin said. customer engagement might be a factor
<bfiller> kgunn: +1 on getting john-mcaleely's take, think it will satisfy customer req even without the fix but he needs to confirm
<kgunn> cool
<kgunn> and sorry this wasn't simple
<bfiller> kgunn: no worries, things not always easy
<kgunn> at least we might fix the emulator.......finally :)
<sil2100> Ok then, so we wait for john-mcaleely ;)
<bfiller> kgunn: that's good, pat really wanted that one
<kgunn> bfiller: sil2100 we'll keep testing and progressing in the meantime, as if johnmc can't wait
<bfiller> ack
<bfiller> I'm going to test without the fix on krillin and arale to make sure things work correctly after the first time
<sil2100> Makes sense, but landing silo 23 will probably mean we'll have to shift the release
<john-mcaleely> aha
<john-mcaleely> context kgunn bfiller sil2100 ?
<bfiller> john-mcaleely: trust session stuff
<bfiller> john-mcaleely: proper fix potentially very risky
<bfiller> contemplating going with what we have where camera-app won't work correctly for first recorded video
<bfiller> john-mcaleely: would this be acceptable to customer
<john-mcaleely> bfiller, it might be
<john-mcaleely> bfiller, on the basis that the security works, and the camera app is just buggy
<kgunn> right, security is there, it's just the hitting of record after accepting the trust
<sil2100> john-mcaleely, bfiller: ok then, so we generally don't wait for 23 then, right?
<john-mcaleely> sounds like it sil2100
<sil2100> Should I kick a new image then? :)
<john-mcaleely> that I don't know :-)
<sil2100> bfiller: I think we should be good to kick another promotion candidate now then, right?
<bfiller> sil2100: I think so
<sil2100> Preparing p/
<sil2100> ogra_, bfiller: I'll use the rc-proposed channel for building the image
<sil2100> bfiller: image kicked
<bfiller> sil2100: cool
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel, alesage: the new snapshot based image with the new android (for mako/flo) and media-hub is now building and will appear in rc-proposed after it's done
<sil2100> Ok guys, I'll have to log out now for a while - I'll be back in 2-3 hours to check if everything goes well
<sil2100> o
<sil2100> o/
<dobey> hmm, kind of annoying that i can't actually see the in-progress dep 8 tests for the proposed migrations
<sil2100> jibel, alesage, ToyKeeper, davmor2, bfiller: bq-aquaris.en channel has the new image - #104
<alesage> sil2100, ack
<robru> dobey: you around? any thoughts on this failure? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-wily/wily/i386/u/ubuntuone-dev-tools/20150819_192346@/log.gz
<dobey> robru: there's a new pep8 i guess?
<robru> dobey: dunno why, anyway here's fixes: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-tests/+merge/268555
<dobey> robru: usually failures like that are the result of a new pep8 or pyflakes
<robru> dobey: fair enough. is trunk in a releasable state or should I work on distropatches for the existing package too?
<dobey> robru: i guess i'd have to get it set up properly to go through ci train, as it hasn't ever had that done. if you want it done fast, upload a distro patch, and i'll look at the MP when i can
<robru> dobey: ok thanks
<dobey> i'm gone for the day now though :)
<robru> dobey: no worries, will distropatch
<ahayzen> Hey, guys there appears to be a calendar autolanding job that is stuck (for 4.5 days) on the coreapps jenkins http://91.189.93.70:8080/ which i think is now blocking the weather-app autolanding
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-20
<jibel> mzanetti, Hey, can you mark silo 23 ready for QA, and we'll to the verification
 * sil2100 is still a bit worried about including silo 23
<sil2100> mzanetti: didn't you mention there were some performance issues with silo 23?
<jibel> sil2100, I found a problem with rotation and verifying if 23 is the cause or not
<mzanetti> sil2100, seems I was overconcerned... we could get trunk to do the same... aso numbers in measurements said we'd be at equal performance than trunk
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<mzanetti> jibel, can you explain?
<jibel> mzanetti, open system settings, rotate in landscape more, lock the screen, rotate the device in portrait mode, unlock the screen. System settings doesn't resize correctly and is all stretched
<jibel> I'm rebooting to verify if it's a one time issue or not
<mzanetti> ah right. saw that too yday... not sure with what image tho
 * mzanetti tests 
<jibel> mzanetti, confirmed. I'm on krillin 104 + silo 23
<jibel> mzanetti, I asked davmor2 to verify on krillin 104 without 23. It doesn't happen on latest arale without 23
<mzanetti> yeah... not happening with my krillin 104
<davmor2> installing now
<mzanetti> but it is happening with my mako with 23
<mzanetti> dang
<mzanetti> also happening with others, not just system-settings
<jibel> mzanetti, yeah, I suppose it's all the apps, I used s-s as an example
<sil2100> ;/
<sil2100> Then I'm even more concerned on landing that
<jibel> mzanetti, another issue that I can reproduce with 23 only. Launch a youtube video in the webbrowser, long press on the video until the context menu opens, and tap on copy. The webbrowser crashes
<jibel> sil2100, ^
<sil2100> Then it's a 2x NACK from my side on including the silo in OTA-6
<jibel> mzanetti, actually the browser crashes when you tap any item in any context menu
<jibel> mzanetti, it's a no-go from me
<mzanetti> definitely... the first issue alone is already worse than the one we want to fix
<jibel> mzanetti, I confirmed it doesn't happen without 23
<mzanetti> same here... hard to see why it would affect in-app context menus, but ok. seems to be the case indeed
<mzanetti> jibel, thanks for the good testing
 * sil2100 needs to drive his girl to a doctor's appointment
<sil2100> I go to lunch now and then I'll be away for a bit
 * Mirv tries to be here until sil is back
<ahayzen> Hey, guys there appears to be a calendar autolanding job that is stuck (for 5 days [http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-autolanding/1301/]) on the coreapps jenkins http://91.189.93.70:8080/ which i think is now blocking other landings? Is anyone able to look into this?
 * Mirv gone
<Mirv> ahayzen: you should ping cihelp for that
<Mirv> well, I just did :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<balloons> ping cihelp; it seems ahayzen's problem stems from lack of disk space on the device. See http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-land/4198/consoleText
<mzanetti> jibel, davmor2, kgunn: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/dashboard.html#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-016
<mzanetti> feeling way more comfy with this now
<jibel> mzanetti, I'll install it in a minute
<sil2100> mzanetti: is that a workaround? Or another approach to a proper fix?
<mzanetti> sil2100, 3-line hotfix
<sil2100> \o/
<Trevinho> Mh...
<josepht> balloons, ahayzen: I'm working on this now
<ahayzen> thanks
<sil2100> Trevinho: ^
<sil2100> Trevinho: poke me once that merge is approved :)
<Trevinho> sil2100: it is
<Trevinho> err seb128 ^
<seb128> Trevinho, ?
<sil2100> Re-running
<Trevinho> seb128: it wasn't once queuebot pinged me, but I've approved then
<seb128> Trevinho, unsure what are you talking about, do you need me?
<Trevinho> damnn......... seb128 no sorry... I had both you and sil2100 orange coloured in my client and with numbers on nick.. So my eyes just got tricked :D
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, ok, no worry ;-)
<Trevinho> and same length :P... s....64578 :D
<Trevinho> sil2100: it's approved by the way ^_^
<josepht> balloons: are you able to top-approve that MP for me?
<ahayzen> josepht, balloons, jenkins appears to be mailing me again, thanks :-)
<balloons> josepht, potentially, where at?
<josepht> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~gary-wzl77/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix_1460433_new/+merge/262357
<balloons> josepht, done
<josepht> balloons: thanks
<bfiller> sil2100: we want to release this bug fix into the ota-6 candidate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+bug/1486258
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1486258 in Canonical System Image "Next button not working properly" [Critical,New]
<bfiller> sil2100: it's already landed in vivid+overlay
<sil2100> hm, ok, is it a low-risk fix?
<bfiller> sil2100: believe the following packages will need to be copied: address-book-app qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-addressbook0.1qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1
<bfiller> sil2100: yes it's low risk, address book only, jibel gave ack
<sil2100> Ok then, will copy those shortly
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<rvr> mzanetti: Do you have an ETA on silo 17?
<mzanetti> rvr, testing right now. but it conflicts with 16, means that it needs a rebuild
<rvr> mzanetti: So silo 16 must land first?
<mzanetti> rvr, yes, unless we join them...
<mzanetti> greyback, hm... still have the ghost with silo 17
<greyback> mzanetti: any idea how?
<mzanetti> what do you mean? to reproduce?
<greyback> mzanetti: yep
<mzanetti> greyback, open messages, tap camera, import from gallery
<mzanetti> the terminal one is gone ideed
<mzanetti> greyback, oh, I do have the ghost, but it disappears after a few secs
<mzanetti> the one with messages
<greyback> mzanetti: didn't happen here
<sil2100> mzanetti, jibel: how's silo 16 looking so far?
<greyback> mzanetti: what phone, just in case?
<jibel> sil2100, found nothing for the moment
<greyback> mzanetti: yeah, got the shadow on krillin with your steps
<sil2100> jibel, popey, davmor2, robru, rvr, ogra_: let's make it a quick meeting today not to waste time
<mzanetti> greyback, I tried on mako.
<mzanetti> sil2100, good from my POV
<bfiller> jibel: I'm seeing issues with silo 16. first video does now get recorded but it's all black for me on arale
<bfiller> jibel: are you seeing that?
<jibel> bfiller, I didn't try on arale yet, I've a case where I've to tap record twice to record a video first time I get the prompt. But I cannot reproduce
<bfiller> jibel: seems arale is not working just verified again, asking Kaleo to look into it
<sil2100> mzanetti: is silo 16 working? Since I heard some info that it doesn't really change the situation - just installing it on my device in a moment
<mzanetti> sil2100, 16 should be good
<mzanetti> sil2100, not 100% sure about 17 yet
<sil2100> We'll need 17 as well?
<mzanetti> apparently
<jibel> sil2100, yes we need 17
<ogra_> sweet 17
<sil2100> ogra_: ;p
<sil2100> mzanetti, jibel: silo 16 works here, at least the basic case - audio trust prompt pops up and after clicking 'allow' it instantly starts recording
<jibel> sil2100, but then video is black
<sil2100> What do you mean?
<sil2100> It recorded fine here
<sil2100> With audio and everything
<davmor2> sil2100: and when you play it back
<sil2100> krillin rc-proposed + silo 16
<jibel> sil2100, bug 1487126
<sil2100> I played it from the photo-roll
<ubot5> bug 1487126 in QtMir "Camera/mic trust: initial video corrupt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487126
<sil2100> As said, my first initial video is normally recorded
<davmor2> sil2100: krillin vs arale
<sil2100> krillin here, so maybe it's arale specific?
<jibel> sil2100, you copied media-hub to the snapshot, isn't it?
<jibel> sil2100, yeah, i couldn't reproduce on krillin, but it failed on first try on arale
<sil2100> jibel: yes, the one from yesterday, the recent image has it
<jhodapp> jibel, our of curiosity, is the corrupted file 0 bytes or still about the right size you'd expect compared to a playable video?
<jibel> jhodapp, the size is correct. I'll copy it to my machine
<jhodapp> jibel, ok, I'd also be curious what "file" thinks the media file is, if it sees it as a valid media mime type or something else
<jibel> jhodapp, file says video20150820_183651682.mp4: ISO Media, MP4 Base Media v1 [IS0 14496-12:2003]
<jhodapp> jibel, ok that's good, that means it is writing a valid MPEG4 container
<jhodapp> jibel, but the path to record from the camera and compress is not initialized correctly
<jibel> jhodapp, mediascanner didn't even scan it
<jibel> I don't see it in the videos scope
<jhodapp> jibel, yeah it's probably missing the video codec stream within the mpeg4 file
<jhodapp> so the metadata packets surrounding the video seem ok, just not the actual compressed video bytes
<jibel> jhodapp, mediascanner says: Error when adding new file: Unable to discover file /home/phablet/Videos/com.ubuntu.camera/video20150820_183651682.mp4
<jhodapp> yeah I'm sure gstreamer is spitting back an error from decodebin
<jibel> jhodapp, vlc or mplayer can play it
<jhodapp> wow that's interesting
<jhodapp> jibel, care to share that file with me, I'll see what gstreamer says from the phone
<jhodapp> jibel, does totem play it on the desktop?
<rvr> bfiller: Do you know which project hosts the "trust" messages for the camera? "Camera wants to record" and "Camera is trying to access CameraService"
 * jibel checks what he recorded before sharing ;)
<jhodapp> lol
<bfiller> rvr: I don't, guessing camera service?
<jibel> jhodapp, just a dirty keyboard and I am not swearing at developers :D http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/junk/video20150820_183651682.mp4
<jhodapp> lol
<jhodapp> jibel, seems Totem struggles with it as well on the desktop
<jhodapp> jibel, stalls at the beginning, but if you click on the timeline further into the video it'll start to play
<jibel> jhodapp, totem had no problem here. I'm on wily if it makes a difference
<jhodapp> jibel, it does in fact, gstreamer 1.5.2 vs 1.4.5
<jhodapp> I'm on vivid
<Kaleo> alesage, in https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1487126 you talk about a trust prompt in step 1, what is it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1487126 in Canonical System Image "Camera/mic trust: initial video corrupt" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kaleo> alesage, is it asking for permission to access MediaServices?
<alesage> Kaleo, I'll have to re-actuate to record the specific text :/
<jhodapp> Kaleo, if you need help with the technical specifics of this trust store and CameraService integration, I recommend speaking with tvoss
<Kaleo> jhodapp, thanks but he is not around AFAIK
<jhodapp> Kaleo, ok, seems the two people to touch this code are not around then, tvoss who originally wrote it, and abeato who tweaked it from tvoss
<Kaleo> jhodapp, yeah it's brilliant :)
<jhodapp> lol
<Kaleo> alesage, I figured out what the string was, don't worry
<alesage> Kaleo, thanks
<tvoss> Kaleo, I'm around, whats'up?
<Kaleo> tvoss, oh nice
<Kaleo> many trust related bugs
<Kaleo> myself I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1487126 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1487131
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1487126 in Canonical System Image "Camera/mic trust: initial video corrupt" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1487131 in QtMir "Camera/mic trust: mic denial in camera-app freezes camera" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Kaleo> tvoss, I would need to understand how the whole trust prompts system actually works to try and have an idea of why things might be broken
<Kaleo> another interesting one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camera-app/+bug/1487111
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1487111 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "camera app unresponsive if trusted prompt left for some time" [Undecided,New]
<Kaleo> tvoss, if you have a document or a few minutes for a hangout to explain a little the technical details
<Kaleo> that'd be nice
<tvoss> Kaleo, I can do a hangout
<Kaleo> cool
<Kaleo> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/blabla
<tvoss> Kaleo, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g6tipy5s47ek6rmzwabzzxr6mya?hl=en
<tvoss> Kaleo, oh wait, I will join yours :)
<Kaleo> alesage, do you have tricks to make https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1487126 happen more often?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1487126 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "Camera/mic trust: initial video corrupt" [Critical,In progress]
<Kaleo> jibel, jhodapp ^
<kenvandine> cihelp: i'd like to have CI for content-hub reconfigured to run against vivid + overlay instead of wily
<kenvandine> bfiller, ugh... looks like there was a trust-store upload that was never merged into trunk
<bfiller> kenvandine: crap
<kenvandine> i'll try to merge it into trunk :)
<kenvandine> go do what you need to do
<bfiller> kenvandine: feel free to take over the silo and rebuild as needed
<kenvandine> i'll probably be gone when you get back... i need to get my kids in a while :)
<jhodapp> Kaleo, I've not reproduced this myself yet
<Kaleo> jhodapp, where did you get the corrupt videos?
<jhodapp> Kaleo, from jibel
<Kaleo> k
<jhodapp> Kaleo, alesage should know how to reproduce
<sil2100> Ok guys, I need to AFK now again, will be back as usual in a few hours to check up if anything is needed
<sil2100> o/
<jibel> Kaleo, no real trick. On krillin remove the trustdb for camera and pulseaudio, reboot, start the camera and record a video. Answer 'allow' to all the trust prompts
<jibel> s/krillin/arale
<jibel> sorry
<fginther> kenvandine, is that for lp:content-hub?
<kenvandine> fginther, yes
<fginther> thx
<kenvandine> fginther, thx, sorry for changing things around on you :)
<kenvandine> but it's much more relevant for us to test on vivid right now
<fginther> kenvandine, no worries, will try to have it updated before EOD
<kenvandine> aweso
<kenvandine> awesome
 * kenvandine has had a heavy return finger today :)
<jibel> mzanetti, is silo 17 ready for QA?
<mzanetti> jibel, ok, qtmir-gles built
<kenvandine> jibel, should we dupe that bug for messaging-app ?
<kenvandine> on the ghost app bug?
<mzanetti> jibel, so this improves the ghost app situation, but does not completely fix it. I've unlinked the not fixed bug from the branch, two of them should still be fixed, including the messages-crash
<jibel> kenvandine, if it's the same root cause then sure dupe it.
<kenvandine> jibel, done :)
<mzanetti> jibel, you can still get ghost apps if you open tons of bugs, lock the screen and put the phone down for half an hour, but the one with apps closing themselves should be gone
<mzanetti> sorry, tons of apps
<jibel> :)
<mzanetti> please don't open tons of bugs
<jibel> I can do that too
<mzanetti> :)
<davmor2> 6000 bugs later
<kenvandine> apps, bugs, what's the difference :)
<mzanetti> jibel, the branches are not approved either yet. I'd like greyback to do that. but he's done a review already and was ok with me preparing the silo. he'll be back in a bit
<davmor2> kenvandine: the bugs work as expected, they break things?
<alesage> Kaleo, was afk, still needing help?
<kenvandine> right :)
<Kaleo> alesage, yeah, just if you have a trick for that one that'd be nice
<Kaleo> (yes, I have silo 16 installed)
<alesage> Kaleo, ok--not seeing the "corruptedness" of videos?
<Kaleo> alesage, after many tries, no
<alesage> Kaleo, may depend on "out of the box" state?
<Kaleo> alesage, I have a clean install of r95 + silo 16
<mzanetti> Kaleo, to ask the obvious, cleared trust.dbs ?
<Kaleo> mzanetti, yep, both
<Kaleo> rm -rf .local/share/PulseAudio/* && restart pulseaudio-trust-stored
<Kaleo> rm -rf .local/share/CameraService && restart cameraservice-trust-stored
<alesage> Kaleo ok I'm surprised as bfiller reported also, will attempt again myself
<Kaleo> alesage, there must be a subtle difference
<Kaleo> alesage, is it repro 100% of the time for you?
<mzanetti> well, I didn't get it all the time... but easily enough to say it's reproducible
<alesage> depends on device?  I'm on arale
<mzanetti> mako here
<alesage> Kaleo, any logs to get while reproducing, etc.?
<Kaleo> alesage, /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.camera_camera_* would be nice
<alesage> Kaleo, ok in process a few min pls
<Kaleo> thx
<Kaleo> alesage, different bug, other question: in https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1487131 after step 5. I have the whole camera UI non responsive to touch event but the viewfinder still displays a live picture. Is that what you mean by "preview freezes"?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1487131 in QtMir "Camera/mic trust: mic denial in camera-app freezes camera" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<alesage> Kaleo, no I think I get a frozen preview
<Kaleo> alesage, darn
<alesage> Kaleo, will queue that one up :)
<alesage> Kaleo, cat .cache/upstart/cameraservice-trust-stored.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12137349/ , also . . .
<alesage> Kaleo .cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.camera_camera_3.0.0.572.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12137353/
<Kaleo> nice
<Kaleo> alesage, that's with a run which produces a corrupt video?
<alesage> Kaleo, actually I'm able to play after transferring
<alesage> Kaleo, trying again on device
<Kaleo> alesage, ah, transferring to your desktop you mean?
<Kaleo> alesage, was it supposed to not be readable on desktop too?
<alesage> Kaleo, yes
<alesage> Kaleo, one sec, need to verify
<alesage> Kaleo, verifying my first occurrence--both videos are readable on desktop
<Kaleo> alesage, ok
<alesage> (but black when launched from camera-app photo roll)
<Kaleo> right
<Kaleo> was it the case for your run for which you pasted the log?
<alesage> Kaleo, yes
<Kaleo> k
<Kaleo> alesage, can you add them to the bug report please?
<alesage> Kaleo, will do
<Kaleo> alesage, how long do you record for?
<alesage> Kaleo, 10 seconds
<Kaleo> thanks
<Kaleo> alesage, in /var/crash do you see any file with a time corresponding to when you recorded?
<Kaleo> alesage, same question for when you reproduce the freeze of bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1487131
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1487131 in QtMir "Camera/mic trust: mic denial in camera-app freezes camera" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<alesage> Kaleo, darn didn't think to look and now on a fresh flash, will actuate again in a couple min
<Kaleo> alesage, thanks
<Kaleo> jhodapp, hey
<Kaleo> jhodapp, so when the prompt is up asking for mic access here what the stack looks like: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12137491/
<Kaleo> (in the camera)
<Kaleo> jhodapp, this stack starts because of AalMediaRecorderControl::startRecording() that calls AalMediaRecorderControl::initRecorder() that emits a signal
<Kaleo> when AalMediaRecorderControl::onStartThreadCb() is called
<Kaleo> the startWorkerThread() signal
<Kaleo> connected to the run() we see in the trace: connect(this, SIGNAL(startWorkerThread()), m_audioCapture, SLOT(run()));
<alesage> Kaleo, for the corrupted case, finding a compositor-spinner crash but from earlier than the video
<alesage> Kaleo, (in /var/crash)
<alesage> Kaleo, will reproduce that mic denial now
<Kaleo> alesage, ok
<alesage> Kaleo, added some logs to https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1487131
<Kaleo> alesage, cheers!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1487131 in QtMir "Camera/mic trust: mic denial in camera-app freezes camera" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jhodapp> Kaleo, yes I can give you a hand
<robru> michi: no QA for a vivid package? really?
<michi> robru: reading the doc, I think so?
<michi> It’s an utterly trivial addition
<michi> And there are no customers for this package yet.
<michi> Zero
<robru> michi: what doc? I didn't look closely
<michi> Landing process
<michi> Unless I mis-understood, what I did was OK?
<michi> For what it’s worth, I just did the QA by following the test plan :)
<robru> michi: https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/persistent-cache-cpp/landing-150819/+merge/268430 this MP doesn't look very trivial. +200/-545
<michi> You need to look at the diff.
<robru> michi: yeah I'm seeing a lot of diff ;-)
<michi> I delete a changelog entry that was added by a bug in some of the landing/merge/packaging machinery.
<michi> It pulled in the entire commmit history because it was a new package just recently.
<michi> But look, I’m not trying to break process here.
<michi> Should I set it to QA needed?
<robru> michi: yeah I think QA should look at this, it seems pretty big to me even ignoring the changelog part of it. looks like new code to me
<michi> Yes, I added four new functions.
<robru> michi: yeah, best if QA has a look, thanks.
<michi> NP!
<sil2100> bfiller, mzanetti, kgunn, jibel: how's the camera fix going?
<sil2100> We landed anything in the overlay? Any chances of getting that resolved?
<bfiller> sil2100: we have lots of issues to fix with camera backend
<mzanetti> sil2100, waiting in 16
<mzanetti> sil2100, the unity8 part of it
<bfiller> sil2100: silo 16 seems to work for the unity side, but exposes lots of issues with camera backend
<bfiller> Kaleo and jhodapp looking at it
<bfiller> and we're missing translations
<bfiller> kind of a mess honestly
<kgunn> jibel: (hope you're not really awake) but wonder, should we just land silo 16 ....it's QA blocked atm due to the camera backend stuff, but in reailty it needs to land anyway
<kgunn> bfiller: ^ thots on that?
<bfiller> kgunn: silo 16 is good from my perspective - at least it fixes the trust prompt issue it was supposed to
<bfiller> kgunn: +1 on landing it as it's needed
<kgunn> alesage: ^ don't know if you have the power, but i saw you were testing & silo 16 listed as blocked
<alesage> kgunn, I have the power, no objection
<kgunn> ta
<sil2100> Yeah, silo 16 is goodish in overall, although I suppose we'd need the other fixes too
<sil2100> bfiller, kgunn: I suppose QA will pick up silo 16 tomorrow
<kgunn> sil2100: exaxtly
<kgunn> exactly even
<sil2100> Anyway, thanks for working on this guys ;)
<robru> sil2100: kgunn: what? 16 was just marked qa granted to i published it
<sil2100> robru: oh, it did? Excellent then
<kgunn> yep
<kgunn> silo 17 is a no go atm tho....
<kgunn> guys are still grinding on it
<sil2100> Yeah, read that there are still issues with it installed
<sil2100> Anyway, for now I won't copy silo 16 to the snapshot, since this is a one-way operation always
<robru> ok
<sil2100> Let's see how things evolve tomorrow
<sil2100> bfiller, kgunn: as for translations - once the silo with the addition of translation-ability to the new strings lands to the overlay, the template should be translatable on LP
<sil2100> Once we translate it, I will get an export done and we can re-upload updated translations
<sil2100> But for now, I need to go to sleep o/
<bfiller> sil2100: ok, silo 25 is ready with translatability
<sil2100> See you tomorrow
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-21
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> I wonder what abyss now is in question
<robru> Mirv: abyss means the packages are nowhere but the original ppa
<robru> Mirv: indeed I've busted publication. I'm on it
<robru> or... actually...
<Mirv> robru: yes, I know what it means, but I also know it didn't go into any queue etc
<Mirv> robru: busted publication might explain it (but that "or..." does not)
<Mirv> my first thought was that someone has accidentally converted Feature Freeze into All Stop Freeze :)
<robru> Mirv: sorry this always bites me. jenkins runs exclusively python3 but publishing runs in python2 and so it always explodes when I commit python3isms to trunk
<Mirv> robru: no problem, I'm happy that I caught this early
<robru> Mirv: ok I think I have a fix but it's just a guess for now. we'll find out within 5 minutes.
<Mirv> so it seems (opened the commit log) ok, let's see
<robru> Mirv: uhhhhh... not sure what's happening now. I fixed the original traceback it seems but now some expected output is missing, not sure what it's doing.
<robru> Mirv: oh ok, it looks good now. that was a really strange delay though
<robru> veebers: yeah the last autopilot silo never landed
<Mirv> robru: right, now it's there
<veebers> robru: oh what, really? I thought it had (I'm sure we had a convo about it landing)
<robru> veebers: we had a convo about me publishing it. it's been stuck in proposed since then
<veebers> robru: ah I see, me misunderstanding then. What actions do I need to take at this poinr about that
<Mirv> right there's a regression on autopilot-gtk autopkgtest claimed http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#autopilot
<veebers> point*
 * veebers looks
<robru> veebers: yeah what Mirv said. it's possible the failure is unrelated, if so you may want to poke somebody in #ubuntu-release to see if they can wave you through. if not you need to fix the bug and republish
<veebers> robru, Mirv: Ah right, it appears that something has changed in wily that autopilot-gtk needs to take into account now. I'll have to look into that
<robru> veebers: alright I'm way EOD, Mirv should be able to publish for you when you're ready
<veebers> robru: ack thanks
<robru> you're welcome
<veebers> Mirv: FYI, I'm about to EOW and head to an appointment so It's unlikely that I'll be able to do anything about this until Monday
<Mirv> veebers: alright
<pstolowski> hey trainguards, may i ask for a silo for request 216?
<robru> pstolowski: you can assign your own now
<pstolowski> robru, ah, I didn't know that; indeed, thanks :)
<robru> pstolowski: you are empowered! ;-)
<robru> pstolowski: I'm not here. Mirv can help if you hit any issues
<pstolowski> robru, sure, thanks!
 * pstolowski feels truly empowered
<robru> pstolowski: you're welcome
<Mirv> pstolowski: congrats on your first own assigning :)
<Mirv> robru fails at convincing that he's not here
<robru> Mirv: ssshhh I'm sleeping
<robru> Zzzzzzzzz
<Mirv> :)
<robru> Mirv: OK goodnight!
<Mirv> hmm, I should automate this "wipe device clean" a bit more.. setting writable, skipping intros etc
<Mirv> pete-woods: does dual landing for hud make any sense? I know libhud2 is on the images but probably not used for anything?
<pete-woods> Mirv: yeah that's a fair point. I guess we could just land for wily
<Mirv> pete-woods: alright. reconfiguring and publishing for wily only.
<pete-woods> Mirv: thanks :)
<Mirv> otherwise QA will get shivers from something landing on an image without their approval
<pete-woods> they already said they aren't interested in this silo (https://trello.com/c/9tB8Royf/2209-211-ubuntu-landing-030-hud-pete-woods) FYI
<pete-woods> I obviously ran my own checks (i.e. ran the test plan myself) that it still works
<Mirv> pete-woods: ah :) but it's of no benefit on the phone anyway?
<pete-woods> indeed
<Mirv> right, better not touch the overlay then
<pete-woods> I hadn't realised that QA weren't interested in the legacy desktop, tbh
<pete-woods> that's changed since last time I landed HUD
<pete-woods> wonder if this means we don't check if any of the indicators (which are used on both desktop and touch) work on desktop when landing
<Mirv> pete-woods: well they are not interested in the legacy desktop if the package is being landed to overlay PPA which is not in use there
<Mirv> pete-woods: yeah more generally too you're probably correct, this would change towards 16.04 LTS probably. the traditional desktop development has been mostly "upstream assures it's good"
<pete-woods> Mirv: well of course I never break anything ;)
<jibel> Mirv, my point was if it's for the legacy desktop on vivid it should be an SRU
<Mirv> pete-woods: well that's a given! :)
<Mirv> jibel: yes, I understood that and that's correct
<jibel> and follow the SRU process
<Mirv> but not worth it as such
<pete-woods> indeed
<pete-woods> it's not actually got any serious bugfixes
<pete-woods> there's a small memory leak of a string or two
<pete-woods> but not worth an SRU
<Mirv> ogra_: are you around to ack hud removing unity-voice dependency and some valgrind changes? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-030-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/hud_packaging_changes.diff
<jibel> if it's the legacy desktop on wily, just land it if it doesn't require a FFe
<ogra_> sil2100, sorry, we're getting a new washing machine and they just called they will deliver in 10-15min so i have to skip today ...
<ogra_> Mirv, ^^^ after that :)
<sil2100> ogra_: ACK
<Mirv> ogra_: I WISH I had my new washing machine, ordered last Sunday, clothes are piling up!
<Mirv> ogra_: I so envy you!
<popey> need a wifi enabled laundrette
<popey> You can then guard against this happening while you're there:- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-V8wd_aGPI
<pstolowski> Mirv, hey, may I ask you kick the build for ppc64el only? occasional test failure on ppc bites us from time to time
<pstolowski> Mirv, in silo 31
<Mirv> pstolowski: ok
<Mirv> building, let's see if it needs a couple of retries
<Mirv> pstolowski: it's also possible for you to skip ppc unit tests, it's not we're going to need running scopes on ppc hardware extremely soon
<Mirv> pstolowski: example at http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtdeclarative.git/tree/debian/rules?h=ubuntu
<Mirv> line 15 + 71-75
<pstolowski> Mirv, yeah, that's a good idea, thanks for that
<Mirv> or mostly just 15 + 71 + endif
<cjwatson> Mirv: simpler and more robust (because it won't break if one architecture name is a substring of another): ifeq (,$(filter $(DEB_HOST_ARCH),$(testskip_architectures)))
<cjwatson> Mirv: whoops, I mean   ifeq (,$(filter $(testskip_architectures),$(DEB_HOST_ARCH)))   I think
<Mirv> cjwatson: right, thank you for improving on it
<pstolowski> thanks cjwatson!
<Mirv> ogra_: how's the washing machine and the requested ack? :)
<sil2100> Damn those not working shortcuts
<ogra_> Mirv, can you re-post the link, i dont have the backlog on this machine
<Mirv> ogra_: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-030-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/hud_packaging_changes.diff
<ogra_> and the washing machine is still sitting cuddly wrapped in its styroform dress at the top of my basement stairs :)
<Mirv> sil2100: do you have history if archive admins agree that something was in queue before FF if the CI Train package was requested a binNEW review before FF? the problem is I've been trying now 5-6 times asking for review on Wed, Thu and today, but now the FF is in and it would be a bit silly to require FFe. it's just unfortunate technical problem that the CI Train publishings can't be done since they ov
<Mirv> ercome binary NEW queue
<Mirv> ogra_: ok :) I finally got SMS that no washing machine for me today, only on Monday evening
<ogra_> hah, you too ?
<Mirv> ogra_: after 10 years of serving well, it ceased to be...
<ogra_> lol, what a coincidence
<Mirv> indeed
<cjwatson> Mirv: feature freeze has always been interpreted as "if you got it in before FF and then it's sat in a queue, the delay is not your problem"
<Mirv> cjwatson: yes, the definition of the queue is the problem, since with CI Train the queue means "ask on #ubuntu-release to look over at the PPA, then publish bypassing the queue"
<ogra_> Mirv, ACK, looks ok to me
<Mirv> ogra_: thanks!
<cjwatson> Mirv: I'll look shortly anyway
<cjwatson> I don't think it needs an FFe, it was ready beforehand, but we should avoid taking too long
<ogra_> funny to have valgrind as build dep ... poor builders :)
<cjwatson> (shortly => after the people currently trying to get out of this house to go on holiday have finished, since it's a bit noisy right now)
<Mirv> cjwatson: thank you, and no pressure, I'll just keep on asking once or twice a day until I get hold of someone who more routinely does the reviews
<Mirv> in case something else comes up
<Mirv> sil2100: bzoltan_: with Mir 0.15 in wily the 009 silo should be made vivid only (if it'd to be landed). UITK can still be merged and Mir'd be made a source only upload at which point Mir team would handle themselves the vivid overlay 0.14 patch <-> wily 0.15 release delta
<Mirv> of course, the emulator is not trivially usable at its current state even with 009
<tsdgeos> kgunn: you handling silo 17? ↑↑
<Mirv> sil2100: bzoltan_: I see #elsewhere that Kevin is already executing that plan to make it vivid only
<kgunn> tsdgeos: yeah, i think gerry is actually fiddling with it...he just updated an mp
<tsdgeos> oki
<sil2100> Mirv, kgunn: ok, just be sure to at least prep a landing that will have the wily changes staged somewhere
<sil2100> Mirv: still investigating the no-shortcuts bug in appmenu-qt5, but so far it seems we might need to distro-patch (and forward to Qt5) a modification that would help us forwarding shortcut execution to the platform theme
<jibel> sil2100, we should probably land 25 even if the string is not perfect then we'll iterate if the translation is too incorrect in some languages
<sil2100> Yeah, +1 on that
<sil2100> The sooner this lands, the sooner we get the translations
<jibel> rvr, I'm approving 25
<jibel> it's difficult to find the right line in bileto from an silo number
 * greyback has to search
<sil2100> I usually use the dashboard and click on the ID to get me to the bileto landing
<rvr> jibel: Ack
<sil2100> Publishing
<rvr> sil2100: So, do you know have powers to generate langpacks?
<jibel> it'd be more natural to sort by silo number instead of request id IMO
<sil2100> bfiller, kenvandine: could you guys later create a wily silo with the same translation change?
<sil2100> rvr: well, I could, but not entirely - there are different steps here and there
<sil2100> First we need to get the translations in
<sil2100> Then I can poke the right people
<Mirv> jibel: the number in dashboard could actually easily be a link to an anchored line in the bileto
<Mirv> filing a wishlist item
<Mirv> jibel: oh, actually it is already a link
<Mirv> ..like sil said
<Mirv> good that I found about it too, I didn't know :)
<jibel> Mirv, yeah same on the trello board, I added a link from the card to the request. But for both cases it requires to open 2 applications just to find a request in bileto
<jibel> or user ctrl+f
<jibel> use*
<jibel> and bileto and the dashboard are a bit redundant, should be the same app
<sil2100> I suppose that's the plan for the nearest future
<ogra_> Mirv, bah, empty changelog in unity-system-compositor
<ogra_> (train bug ??)
<Mirv> ogra_: must be, and same for qtmir. both of the MP:s do have a commit message.
<ogra_> hmm, i thought it would block on that
<kenvandine> sil2100, yeah, wily had a manual upload that was never synced back to trunk, we need to get that merged back into trunk first
<bfiller> kenvandine, sil2100 : seeing errors with silo 25 publish, do we know how to fix this?
<sil2100> bfiller: it copied the packages correctly at least, let me take a look at it
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx
<kgunn> sil2100: if i remove an mp/project from a silo but what is left behind is still good...does it _have_ to be rebuilt?
<kgunn> silo 9 uitk still good, but i need to pull mir out as it's a dual landing...
<sil2100> kenvandine, bfiller: looks like it was a one-off issue, now it's all good
<kenvandine> sil2100, great, thanks
<sil2100> kgunn: hey, if you remove a whole project then it shouldn't require a rebuild - besides the case where the other packages built against the project you want to remove and might not work with some other versions
<sil2100> But I suppose that's not the case here
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<kenvandine> bfiller, sil2100: to land it in wily, i need to merge the changelog changes from wily into trunk and do a new dual landing
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, so it's still dual landable?
<kenvandine> it's a major version bump, so i was avoiding doing that until we knew vivid was good to go
<kenvandine> yeah
<kgunn> sil2100: do i just remove and then do a reconfig? or do you need to manunally remove the old packages?...or is it all just magic?
<kenvandine> sil2100, during the gcc5 transition they bumped the major version to match the soname
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> no code changes, just changelog i believe
<kenvandine> sil2100, i just didn't want to do that to get the one fix in ota6
<sil2100> kenvandine: good choice I suppose
<kenvandine> sil2100, so is it safe to fix that now?
<kenvandine> i guess i should wait until you spin an image
<sil2100> kgunn: remove them from bileto and reconfigure the silo (with the assign button) and I'll remove the leftover packages from the PPA
<sil2100> kgunn: what silo is it?
<kgunn> it'll be silo 9
<kgunn> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> kenvandine: wait a bit, we never know if we won't require a trust-store fix or something :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: but I suppose a silo can be prepared beforehand
<sil2100> kgunn: on it - removing mir
<kenvandine> yeah, but i was going to push the changelog change right to trunk
<kenvandine> so if we need another fix, it would include that
<kenvandine> sil2100, i think if i included the version bump in a MR citrain would get angry, right?
<sil2100> kenvandine: hm, no, it might actually just work, we allow modifications of the changelog, although there are certain cases that can cause it to go highwire
<kenvandine> i thought the version bump would mess up the generated version
<kenvandine> i can give it a try I guess :)
<sil2100> No, when you bump the version number in a MP for the train, it will try to interpret its upstream version and append the CI Train bits to it
<sil2100> As long as it's UNRELEASED of course ;)
<cyphermox> sil2100: robru: are there plans to handle git for merge proposals leading to uploads via ci-train? does that already work?
<cyphermox> morphis: ^
<sil2100> cyphermox: currently only bzr works sadly, CI Train has a hard-assumption that everything is in bzr
<cyphermox> ok
<sil2100> But I know there are plans to include git support
<cyphermox> just curious :)
<ogra_> yeah, colin mentiojed plans
<ogra_> -j
<cyphermox> I'm asking about ci train, not LP
<sil2100> But, as you know, there are plans for like 200 other things too ;p
<cyphermox> yes.
<ogra_> hehe, yeah
<sil2100> So sadly not sure when we'll get to that ;/
<cyphermox> no worries, just trying to get a picture of things
<ogra_> cyphermox, well, MP support in LP is a prerequisite for the train
<cyphermox> ogra_: sure.
<cyphermox> ogra_: I already see a button on pages so, I figure some things exist; not that it's critical for me.
 * ogra_ still prefers bzr over git ... but i guess i cant stay forever in the past :) 
<Mirv> I still prefer bzr as a handy distro tool whenever I need to quickly do something, but I've managed to migrate my normal packaging workflow to git otherwise
<sil2100> I used git a lot in the past so I like it, but I don't have anything against bzr really, it works well for everything I need
<Mirv> git needs configuration to do everything and it can do everything, bzr has well thought out defaults, is simpler and better integrated
<pstolowski> jibel, hello! are you ok if silo 31 is published without qa (a small wily packaging change), or do you want to take a look?
<dobey> ogra_: it's not the past. it's just a better future :)
<ogra_> heh
<greyback> jibel: ^
<jibel> pstolowski, yeah it's wily only, we don't verify them manually
<jibel> greyback, thanks. Someone will pick it up
<greyback> thanks!
<pstolowski> jibel, thanks
<cjwatson> ogra_: to clarify, I said it ought to happen, but I have no plans for that myself
<ogra_> ah
<cjwatson> ogra_: but git MP support certainly exists in LP
<cjwatson> I'm not aware of any missing prerequisites at this point
<ogra_> ah, then the train should be portable (technically)
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> pstolowski: ok, it seems we have some CI Train bug
<sil2100> The package has an empty changelog entry even though the merge has a proper commitlog
<pstolowski> sil2100, the commit message was added after packages have been built
<sil2100> Ah, ok...
<sil2100> pstolowski: will require a rebuild then
<pstolowski> sil2100, ok, doing
<sil2100> Thanks!
<AlbertA> cihelp: unity-system-compositor and qtmir boottests fail with mir 0.15 release since the mir drivers were updated (Which get updated through the seeds). Can you help confirm and pass them?
<fginther> AlbertA, is there a new mir driver package too? The last time we ran into a problem I thought we learned that all we needed to do was pull in mir-graphics-drivers-android
<AlbertA> fginther: do the boottest do that now?
<fginther> AlbertA, yes
<AlbertA> fginther: umm...
<fginther> AlbertA, the base image being used is a little stale, would that make a difference?
<AlbertA> fginther: potentially, like if protobuf-lite9v5 is not there
<AlbertA> but wouldn't that be installed through the deps?
<fginther> AlbertA, I would assume so.
<AlbertA> fginther: I'll try locally here.... where do I see which image was used?
<fginther> AlbertA, http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/wily-boottest-unity-system-compositor/ws/provision.log/*view*/
<rvr> davmor2: jibel: So, attaching several images to an MMS and changing contact's picture several times with both the camera and the gallery show no ghosts in the spread and there are no crashes. This is krillin with silo 17.
<fginther> AlbertA, if you can't view that, the answer is "Flashing version 7 from ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed-g++5/ubuntu"
<davmor2> \o/
<jibel> rvr, okay can you run the qtmir test plan too + some exploratory tests
<jibel> rvr, I'm testing it too
<rvr> jibel: Would be good to check it also in arale
<jibel> rvr, yeah, I am on arale
<seb128> grumph, three time this week that the promixity captor seems to not work at the end of a call
<seb128> like I take the phone away from my ear and it doesn't turn the screen on
<seb128> didi anybody else noticed such issues on rc-proposed bq?
<kenvandine> fginther, did you get CI reconfigured for content-hub?
<fginther> kenvandine, yes, it should be  on vivid+overlay now
<kenvandine> fginther, awesome, thanks
<rvr> jibel: I'm seeing "no data sources available" untranslated in the greeter
<jibel> rvr, this bug has been there since image 1
<rvr> I thought it was fixed long time ago
<jibel> bug 1398016
<ubot5> bug 1398016 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "In the "unlock" screen the message "No data sources available" still in English after change the system language to pt-BR" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1398016
<sil2100> cjwatson: ping
<cjwatson> sil2100: Please tell me what you want and I'll reply when I'm around.
<rvr> jibel: Amazing
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! So, I wanted to know: we pushed a new version of trust-store to the bzr trunk with additions to the translation templates
<sil2100> cjwatson: I see that those are available in the trust-store vivid translations, but they did not appear in the ubuntu-rtm/15.04 translations
<sil2100> cjwatson: shouldn't uploads to the overlay + bzr trunk cause the templates to be imported automatically to 15.04?
<cjwatson> sil2100: Should do
<cjwatson> sil2100: I'm in the library with no VPN right now, can't check logs
<sil2100> cjwatson: for instance, looking here: https://translations.launchpad.net/trust-store/trunk/+pots/trust-store/pl/+translate <- the template is present, but in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/trust-store/+pots/trust-store/pl/+translate it is not
<sil2100> cjwatson: is wgrant around to help us out if anything?
<cjwatson> sil2100: He's on holiday this week, back next week
<cjwatson> sil2100: I'll have a look when I get home and see if it's something obvious at the copy job level
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, thanks :)
<cjwatson> Is this OMG urgent, i.e. I should get up and leave now? :)
<sil2100> Not OMG urgent, no worries ;) We're anyway waiting for one more template change before I would request an export
<sil2100> So we're anyway blocked
<sil2100> But I'd like to get it into translators hands soonish
<sil2100> So take your time and we would be grateful if you could take a look once you're back
<cjwatson> OK
<jhodapp> sil2100, can you free silo 38, no longer need it
<sil2100> jhodapp: ACK
<jhodapp> thanks
<rvr> jibel: There ain't no ghosts
<jibel> rvr, cool, but is there anything else?
<rvr> jibel: The silo seems to work fine, I run the test plan and did exploratory testing and haven't found anything wrong. Have you?
<balloons> ping cihelp. I need some job parameters on core app jenkins modified. both ubuntu-docviewer-app-ci and ubuntu-docviewer-app-ci-autolanding need to be updated to point at lp:ubuntu-docviewer-app/reboot rather than lp:ubuntu-docviewer-app
<jibel> rvr, actually I see lot of shadows
<rvr> jibel: :-/
<jibel> at least 6 shadow windows in the spread
<jibel> kgunn, ^
<rvr> jibel: In arale?
<jibel> yes
<rvr> Installing silo 17 there
<jibel> but overall it's a huge improvement no crash and shadows are rather difficult to trigger
<jibel> rvr, if you didn't find anything I'd +1 the silo
<jibel> rvr, I think shadows in the spread are apps shot by OOM killer
<sil2100> Ouch, pstolowski left
<jibel> greyback_, ^ on arale with silo 17
<rvr> jibel: Hmm
<kgunn> jibel: right...
<seb128> jibel, rvr, did you notice issues with the proximity detector nor turning the screen on when getting the phone off your ear to hang up a call?
<kgunn> so it's not perfect but no crashing
<jibel> kgunn, yeah, it's a +1 from me
<jibel> rvr, what do you think?
<rvr> jibel: Yeah, +1
<jibel> seb128, yes
<seb128> jibel, is that reported?
<jibel> seb128, if the call last longer than the screen timeout
<jibel> seb128, not sure
<seb128> that was not set as ota blocker?
<seb128> it's quite visible/annoying
<jibel> let me check if I find a bug
<seb128> jibel, bug #1483127
<ubot5> bug 1483127 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Proximity does not turn screen on during a call" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483127
<jibel> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> sil2100, ^
<seb128> it was reported 10 days ago :-/
<seb128> boiko, ^ is that one for you?
<sil2100> That's really bad
<sil2100> kgunn: ^ (since bfiller is not around)
<sil2100> kgunn: could you take care of triaging it? I leave it up to you guys to decide if it's a blocker or not
<sil2100> But for me it would be pretty annoying and visible
<seb128> +1
<jibel> sil2100, it's annoying and a regression in OTA6, it fell through the cracks
<seb128> it's also discussed on the other IRC
<rvr> Right, I can reproduce that proximity sensor bug
<jibel> 17 approved
<cjwatson> sil2100: The trust-store build doesn't appear to produce a translations tarball
<cjwatson> sil2100: So that's why the scheme for copying those translations tarballs into 15.04 didn't work.  In fact, I've no idea how they got into vivid
<sil2100> cjwatson: huh? But why do the templates appear in the trunk version? And we also have some existing translation templates for trust-store in ubuntu-rtm/15.04
<sil2100> hmm
<cjwatson> The ones that are there would have been copied from vivid
<cjwatson> Maybe they were previously uploaded manually?
<cjwatson> Or something
<sil2100> Maybe, not sure... I think we'll need the trust-store people on this one
<sil2100> kenvandine: do you know who could help out with this? ^
<cjwatson> Or there might be something more sinister going on
<cjwatson> It could be a failure of something in the chain that arranges for pkgstriptranslations to run
<cjwatson> It does have .mo files
<kenvandine> not sure...
<kenvandine> tvoss, it would be really great to get that translation fix in wily :)
<sil2100> Not only in wily
<sil2100> Would be good to have the translations working anywhere, since as cjwatson mentioned it seems that we can't really get the template files imported into LP
<sil2100> Either because the build is not creating them or for some other reasons
<cjwatson> I'm still investigating
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks
<seb128> cjwatson, kenvandine, sil2100, trust-store is in universe and not using X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes
<seb128> that's probably why it doesn't import translations?
<cjwatson> seb128: built in a PPA, shouldn't matter I thought
<sil2100> Then how did we get them before?
<jibel> sil2100, not sure if we'll have other fixes, if not could you copy the silos approved to the snapshot and kick an image before you EOD?
<cjwatson> Oh
<sil2100> jibel: ACK, sure thing
<cjwatson> It's a non-virtual PPA, so it translates it to the component in the primary archive and pretends it's primary, so universe, right.  But as sil2100 says that still doesn't explain why it worked before
<cjwatson> The .mo files are there, so worst case, you could jam translations manually into the package and they won't be stripped
<cjwatson> But I think it would be better to set X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes
<cjwatson> kenvandine: ^-
<kenvandine> tvoss, ^^ could you?  if you're still around
<cjwatson> sil2100: trust-store was in main for a while
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/trust-store/+publishinghistory
<cjwatson> So that's probably why
<sil2100> Oh?
<seb128> hum, did the call start/end sound changed
<cjwatson> I assume whatever pulled it in stopped doing so
<seb128> it sounds really unpleasant and I didn't have that feeling before
<cjwatson> OK, so mystery solved
<cjwatson> Except that I'm not entirely sure how the modified translation got into vivid, but that could have been manual action
<seb128> translation?
<seb128> you mean template?
<seb128> we did some template uploads through the webui for those content store new strings, but that was for wily I think
<AlbertA> fginther: so on the bootest failures... for unity-system-compositor is that it will be a newer mir server version (running the new driver) and qtmir nested server since it's not updated will attempt to talk to the newer server but using an older driver version)  which won't work so unity8 won't start
<cjwatson> I mean template yes
<AlbertA> fginther: for qtmir is similar but in reverse....it will be a newer nested server trying to talk to an older mir server, which also won't work
<cjwatson> I could probably search webapp logs for it but it would take ages and I think would ultimately not be very interesting.  X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes seems like the right answer
<seb128> cjwatson, well, in any case I uploaded a new template to https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/trust-store/+pots/trust-store/+upload this morning
<seb128> dunno about other series
<fginther> AlbertA, so if unity-system-compositor and qtmir were updated together it would work?
<AlbertA> fginther: right
<fginther> AlbertA, ack. I'll give them a pass then
<sil2100> seb128: could you copy the new template from the overlay-ppa version of trust store to the ubuntu-rtm/15.04 series?
 * sil2100 doesn't yet know how to do that
<sil2100> ;)
<seb128> sil2100, done from https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/trust-store/+pots/trust-store/+upload
<fginther> balloons, I've added that to the list, will try to get it done today
<balloons> fginther, ack and ty
<seb128> sil2100, imported
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/trust-store/+pots/trust-store/fr/+translate
<seb128> :-)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> seb128: thankz
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> seb128: for me this link says: "Not allowed here"
<sil2100> The +upload one
<seb128> sil2100, not enough power yet ;-)
<sil2100> I feel so... so weak!
<balloons> fginther, not as big a deal, but I noticed http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-autolanding/1407/console didn't fail when it should have. The landing portion of the job 'failed', but it shows green oddly enough
<fginther> balloons, ah thanks. I want to say that's a known bug, but I'll have to look. If not I'll add it.
<Trevinho> sil2100: why if unity has been uploaded to distro (landing-019), upstream has not been updated yet? I see that xpathselect has not been updated, but... Shouldn't upstream been updated before (or together with) downstream?
<Trevinho> sil2100: it looks weird in this way... I guess that when a package lands then upstream should be updated promptly
<robru> Trevinho: silo 19 is not landed... The branches get merged after all packages migrate
<Trevinho> robru: i see, but.... since unity landed in distro I was expecting its branches to be merged... So doing it *per project*, not *per silo*
<robru> Trevinho: yeah, no. Silos are handled per silo. If you want to merge that one you can trigger it manually but then you'll lose reporting on the migration status of xpathselect
<robru> Trevinho: also if unity depends on changes in xpathselect you should have noted that in the packaging so they'd migrate together
<Trevinho> robru: it's not an hard dependency...
<Trevinho> robru: othewise I would have done it
<Trevinho> but, still I was hoping that once a package was landed in distro, then also its sources were merged...
<robru> Trevinho: that is what happens, just after the last package lands in distribution
<Trevinho> yeah I figured it now, but not sure I agree it's the best solution
<Trevinho> robru: anyway, who can unblock libxpathselect? Since I've just triggered a recompilation with gcc5, and the failures (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#xpathselect) aren't actually anything new
<Trevinho> nor caused by that..
<robru> Trevinho: you'd have to talk to #ubuntu-release about getting things unstuck from proposed
<Trevinho> ok, thanks
<robru> You're welcome
<tvoss> kenvandine, I'm around now, what do you want me to do?
<kenvandine> tvoss, cjwatson noticed trust-store isn't using langpacks properly
<kenvandine> he said to set X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes
<kenvandine> that goes in debian/control
<tvoss> kenvandine, ack
<tvoss> kenvandine, do you need that today?
<kenvandine> i assume... cjwatson: ^^
<kenvandine> or sil2100: ^^
<sil2100> Not particulary today, since seb manually uploaded the templates
<bfiller> sil2100: can we publish silo 17?
<tvoss> kenvandine, I can prepare mp and silo Sunday, travelling to London anway
<kenvandine> tvoss, me too :)
<kenvandine> well traveling tomorrow
<bfiller> robru: around?
<robru> bfiller: hiya
<bfiller> robru: mind publishing silo 17?
<robru> bfiller: sure
<sil2100> +1 on that
 * sil2100 was AFK to do some housework
<bfiller> thanks
<bfiller> sil2100: do you know if silo 16 that landed earlier today is in an image yet?
<sil2100> bfiller: no, not yet, but jibel asked me to build an image before I go EOD with whatever is available
<bfiller> sil2100: but if I update from overlay ppa it should be there right?
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> bfiller, jibel: ok, I suppose we won't get anything more besides the 2 silos today... I'll copy over the qtmir packages to the snapshot and create a new image
<sil2100> + the trust-store translation fix
<bfiller> sil2100: Kaleo fix going to be ready soon
<kgunn> fginther: were you gonna poke that mir0.15 in proposed pocket thru ?
<AlbertA> fginther: the mir boottest will fail also in a similar manner to qtmir/usc... because it will install an updated libmirclient library that wants to talk to a new server (i.e. new qtmir or new USC) but won't be available
<AlbertA> fginther: so unity8 will fail to start too there
<AlbertA> fginther: unless both qtmir/usc are updated
<fginther> kgunn, I had't check that one as I didn't know it needed to be included. I can push that one forward also
<kgunn> fginther: thanks, i think so
<bfiller> AlbertA: any progress on proximity bug?
<kgunn> bfiller: dang dude
<AlbertA> bfiller: yeah I see what the issue is... but it requires some careful addition to not break the "short notification timeouts" that was added
<bfiller> kgunn: you know about this one right?
<kgunn> yes
<bfiller> kgunn: ok, came up this afternoon
<kgunn> bfiller: yes...hence my "dang dude" as in it's only been a couple of hours :)
<bfiller> kgunn: lol
<bfiller> kgunn: c'mon man, crank it out, time is short :)
<bfiller> getting on a plane soon
<bfiller> well not that soon
<kgunn> it'll get there
 * bfiller has his firehose out
<kgunn> bfiller: when do you arrive london ?
<bfiller> kgunn: flying sat night, arrive sun morning
<kenvandine> best thing about london, it's one of the few places I can fly direct
<kenvandine> i never even get direct flights within the US
<sil2100> bfiller: should I wait with kicking the image then?
<bfiller> sil2100: alesage_ are you testing silo 40? I tested it already and am good with it, just trying to decide if we should wait to spin an image with it or you need more time
<alesage_> bfiller, I've been looking at, yes, probably need a little more time with it just to give a full pass on camera
<alesage_> bfiller, working on now
<sil2100> Ok then, I can still be around for a while
<bfiller> jhodapp: does silo 40 need to be rebuilt or it has the latest?
<jhodapp> bfiller, has the latest
<jhodapp> wait sorry
<jhodapp> one more build
<bfiller> jhodapp: ok so respin and then mark ready for QA please
<jhodapp> bfiller, alright it's building the one change I requested from the code review
<jhodapp> will do
<bfiller> thanks
<fginther> AlbertA, kgunn, mir should be unblocked shortly
<AlbertA> fginther: thanks
<sil2100> I go AFK for ~30-45 minutes, I'll be back later and kick an image if everything is ready
<kgunn> ta
<cjwatson> kenvandine: what's in London?
<sil2100> alesage_: are you looking at silo 40?
<alesage_> sil2100, yes about to pass it
<sil2100> \o/
<alesage_> woo!
<alesage_> sil2100, hiya, just want to make sure we're clear on 40--sitting across from jhodapp
<jhodapp> sil2100, just need to make sure silo 40 is not stuck in the landing process
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> Ok, copying it over to the snapshot and kicking a new image
<sil2100> bfiller, jibel: image building
<sil2100> I go offline now, havew a good weekend everyone
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1805 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1812 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1792 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/dialer-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, xenial/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1820 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1805 Proposed pocket (yakkety/repowerd). Release pocket (vivid/repowerd, xenial/repowerd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki dandrada, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Failed to build (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/autopilot, yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-do
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1792 Proposed pocket (yakkety/media-hub, yakkety/qtubuntu-media). Release pocket (vivid/media-hub, vivid/qtubuntu-media, xenial/media-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-media)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1812 Proposed pocket (yakkety/dialer-app). Release pocket (vivid/dialer-app, xenial/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1816 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1804 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki dandrada, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Release pocket (vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1805 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1792 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1812 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/dialer-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, xenial/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1820 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity). Release pocket (yakkety/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/media-hub). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub)
<mardy> sil2100: hi! Is there something I need to do about x390x for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1830 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/media-hub). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub)
<sil2100> mardy: let me take a look
<Mirv> mardy: sil2100: I was just resolving that. it's due to the ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts build from July 18th that only now got to yakkety, and had built on s390x despite correct dependencies because u-s-s was available on s390x at that point.
<Mirv> mardy: sil2100: but now that release should have its s390x binaries removed, should proceed forward to release pocket, and your ticket should get back to normal
<sil2100> \o/
<mardy> Mirv: thanks! Will I need to rebuild it?
<Mirv> mardy: no, because this ticket (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1562) was one of those we finalized even though it was not ready, due to the transition.
<Mirv> mardy: so as your trunk is up to date and has even the latest changelog entry, it should probably be ok
<Mirv> I think diffs should probably just be regenerated, I'll do that now
<mardy> Mirv: ok, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Generating diffs
<Mirv> sil2100: http://pad.ubuntu.com/yakkety-pending-landings backlog starts to be 100% handled now
<Mirv> I think sync-monitor will still need some love though
<Mirv> then there are just the old and new issues remaining :) but nothing transition related as such.
<sil2100> Excellent
<Mirv> now we also shouldn't anymore make any exceptions for early finalizing of silos, but should actually resolve the yakkety proposed problems
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scopes-api). Ready to build (vivid/zeromq3, vivid/zmqpp). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp)
<Saviq> Mirv, do you know what's going on in yakkety? trying to install unity8 removes snapd
<Mirv> Saviq: my sudo apt update on yakkety errors out on GPG error o_O
<Mirv> Saviq: in other words no idea of what else would be going on since I can't get very far..
<Mirv> let me try another yakkety
<Saviq> Mirv, lxc ftw
<Saviq> s/lxc/lxd/
<Saviq> Mirv, looks like snapd conflicts with system-image-dbus somehow
<Mirv> Saviq: I seem to have snapd installed with unity8 being upgraded as we speak
<Saviq> Mirv, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23077685/ - or maybe it's gnupg
<Mirv> but this specific lxc it's a bit mixed since it used to use -proposed at some point
<Mirv> maybe something required hasn't migrated to release pocket
<mzanetti> jibel, davmor2, hey, during the last 2 weeks, my phone was really unstable. you guys aware of something?
<mzanetti> I mean, it's really bad, things get killed all the time, randomly all my apps close (including the dash), and a couple of times a day unity restart too.
<Saviq> Mirv, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23077688/
<davmor2> mzanetti: nope, jibel is on holiday
<davmor2> mzanetti: which device
<mzanetti> davmor2, turbo
<mzanetti> davmor2, feels like out of memory things
<Mirv> Saviq: maybe it's the gnupg2 transition
<Mirv> Saviq: sadly the Friday's transition wasn't the one to end them all :(
<Saviq> Mirv, aha, that sounds related indeed
 * Saviq enables proposed to see
<davmor2> mzanetti: That's what I'm using, only issue I have is if I go back to Facebook from a followed link that opened in browser it is dead
<Mirv> Saviq: hmm, weirdly I now booted up my dedicated yakkety test laptop too which doesn't have proposed and such, and it's still happily keeping unity8 and snapd installed when dist-upgrading
<mzanetti> davmor2, I can't even scroll the amazon page down to the bottom without getting the browser OOM-killed
<sil2100> It was the transition that ends them all for touch ;p
<davmor2> mzanetti: that sounds like an issue with your device
<Mirv> sil2100: one word: systemd
<Mirv> :)
<davmor2> mzanetti: not seeing that here at all
<Saviq> Mirv, might be install != upgrade
<mzanetti> davmor2, hmm... it's a unmodified rc-proposed install
<Saviq> Mirv, but no, enabling proposed doesn't help
<davmor2> mzanetti: we noticed that it is not as stable but it is other things like sometimes not getting a ringtone and things like that all the apps are behaving though
<davmor2> mzanetti: I've been using mine all weekend no issues
<Mirv> Saviq: maybe your or mine archive mirror out of date, then?
<Mirv> -> hangout
<Saviq> mzanetti, really doubt that, fresh lxd ubuntu-daily:y
<mzanetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23077698/
<mzanetti> Saviq, ^
<mzanetti> it seems to kill all apps at once because of OOM, even the one I'm using
<mzanetti> I was scrolling amazon down in the browser again when this happened ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you monitor `free -m`, does it look like something's leaking? did you try flashing some images back?
<mzanetti> will reboot and monitor... I did not flash back to earlier images as I was on hols without laptop, just occationally OTA-upgraded. But this started the day I left 2 weeks ago and keeps happening since
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/online-accounts-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scopes-api). Ready to build (vivid/zeromq3, vivid/zmqpp). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Failed to build (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, we forgot to add indicator-keyboard to the touch langpacks
<Saviq> can you do that?
<Saviq> d'uh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scopes-api). Ready to build (vivid/zeromq3, vivid/zmqpp). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1756 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1776 QA Signoff: Approved
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-006/+build/10649171 be retried please?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> thx!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Currently building (vivid/webbrowser-app). Failed to build (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1816 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Failed to build (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Preparing packages
<renatu> traingurads, could you land this silo please? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1827 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1836 Currently building (vivid/repowerd). Failed to build (xenial/repowerd). Uploading build (yakkety/repowerd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scopes-api). Ready to build (vivid/zeromq3, vivid/zmqpp). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1836 Failed to build (xenial/repowerd). Successfully built (vivid/repowerd, yakkety/repowerd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1746 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1827 Dependency wait (yakkety/sync-monitor). Successfully built (vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1529 Bad merges (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity-api). Failed to build (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api)
<renatu> Mirv, could you land this? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1825 QA Signoff: Failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1822 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 Preparing packages
<Mirv> renatu: sure!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1836 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1776 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, yakkety/signon-plugin-oauth2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/app
<renatu> Mirv, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/account-plugins). Failed to build (xenial/keeper, yakkety/storage-framework). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plu
<boiko_> trainguards: I need to replace telepathy-qt5 by telepathy on silo 16, what's the easiest? abandon and request a new silo or you guys removing the packages from the silo and copying the new ones?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773 Proposed pocket (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/ubuntu-themes). Release pocket (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/ubuntu-themes, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/camera-app). Successfully built (vivid/camera-app, xenial/camera-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/maliit-framework, xenial/musescore, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Ready to build (vivid/zeromq3, vivid/zmqpp). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub, yakkety/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/pay-service, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-transfer, xen
<tedg> boiko_: For one package probably easier to abandon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1776 Proposed pocket (yakkety/content-hub). Release pocket (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1816 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity-api). Release pocket (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api)
<boiko_> tedg: yep, will do that then, thanks
<tedg> boiko_: If the silo had a bunch of other stuff I'd say delete and add, but since that's all that's in it.
<boiko_> tedg: yes, that's all that's in it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Currently building (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtsystems-opensource-src). Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtsystems-opensource-src)
<boiko> trainguards: can someone please copy the source packages from this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~boiko/+archive/ubuntu/tpqt/ to silo 96?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780 Preparing packages
<renatu> Mirv, looks like it got stuck on yakkety. Could you take a look? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773
<dobey> renatu: how is that 'stuck' exactly?
<dobey> renatu: it has to migrate through proposed to the archive.
<Mirv> renatu: we're now back to normal yakkety landings. proceeding from proposed pocket to release pocket takes maybe 2 hours at minimum. after that if it's really stuck you should find something at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-themes and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#account-plugins
<dobey> renatu: since yakkety is in feature freeze now, you might also need an exception
<renatu> dobey, yes it got stuck on proposed for yakkety. Maybe I need somebody to push that
<dobey> renatu: no, you just need patience mostly
<renatu> ok lets wait. Thanks
<dobey> ugh, looks like we have some s390x binaries creeping back in that shouldn't exist
<Mirv> (news at 11)
<dobey> wish haskell would finish migrating, to clean up the excuses page a bit
<Mirv> pitti promised to remove the ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts s390x binaries 5 hours ago but it seemingly didn't happen and then he didn't respond to my question about it
<Mirv> feel free to ping your timezone's archive admin about it, I think it would unblock four of our packages
<renatu> Mirv, dobey, I will need some help to remove  address-book-app binaries from  yakkety s390x, too
<renatu> because of this silo: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1827
<Mirv> renatu: that's another you need some member of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members to help removing of - and it's also on jbicha's wish list
<Mirv> renatu: please try to ask on #ubuntu-release since I can't follow up if I'd now request it again (we requested it during the weekend)
<renatu> Mirv, ok thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1825 QA Signoff: Approved
<dobey> renatu: first thing you need to do is fix address-book-app built-depends so it won't build binaries on s390x
<renatu> dobey, but it works for others dist
<renatu> dobey, should I disable it for all?
<dobey> renatu: right now, you're building binaries that are uninstallable, so this will be an issue every time you want to release address-book-app changes
<dobey> what works for others dist?
<renatu> yes
<dobey> i have no idea what that means
<renatu> as you can see only yakkety is missing dep
<renatu> the dep exists on vivid and xenial
<dobey> why does that dep not exist in yakkety then?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1794 Diff missing (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
<dobey> renatu: but anyway, yes, i don't see any valid reason to support this on s390x if it's going to cause problems like this
<renatu> dobey, kenvandine told me that is because of missing upstart for yakkety s390x
<dobey> ok
<renatu> them he asked me to remove the binaries only for yakkety s390x, instead of remove all s390x build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1836 Successfully built
<dobey> you need to make the address-book-app not build on s390x to keep this from happening every time
<dobey> i would just disable it for all series
<kenvandine> right... but i think an archive admin has to do that, right?
<dobey> nobody is running unity8 on vivid on s390x
<kenvandine> that would make an interesting phone :)
<dobey> kenvandine: AA has to remove binaries from the yakkety archive, yes
<robru> boiko: done
<dobey> kenvandine: but any trainguards/coredevs can remove them from overlay PPA or the silo PPAs
<robru> dobey: yep but if it's complaining about yakkety in a trio ticket that usually means it needs deleted from ubuntu archive
<dobey> robru: but removing the binaries from the archive won't fix the britney log. it will still complain about the same problem. there are multiple things that need done there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780 Successfully built
<boiko> robru: kenvandine ended up helping me with that, but thanks anyway :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Currently building (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt). Failed to build (yakkety/telepathy-qt)
<robru> boiko: I had just checked and didn't see anything in your PPA
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src, xenial/qtsystems-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsystems-opensource-src)
<boiko> robru: I see a message that the copy failed because the same version is already building, it is all fine :)
<robru> Huh
<dobey> renatu: so first things first is that you really need to make address-book-app not build on s390x, probably by adding build-depends entries for all the qml modules you depend on at runtime, then rebuilding the silo. then you also need to get an AA to delete the s390x binaries for it from yakkety, and a trainguard/coredev to delete the previous s390x binaries from your silo, and from the overlay PPA
<dobey> renatu: and then britney should be happy
<renatu> dobey, ok I will remove it
<renatu> thanks
<robru> dobey: actually I cant delete individual binaries, only whole sources
<dobey> oh
<dobey> robru: you might be able to, but you have to use the cli tool. i don't think you can do it from the web
<robru> Right
<dobey> but not 100% sure on that myself
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773 Proposed pocket (yakkety/account-plugins). Release pocket (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/ubuntu-themes, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/ubuntu-themes, yakkety/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Preparing packages
<renatu> dobey, should I disable s390x for this project too? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/280340571/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-s390x.sync-monitor_0.2+16.10.20160822-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<renatu> is missing liburl-dispatcher1-dev
<dobey> renatu: yes
<renatu> ok
<dobey> renatu: well you don't need to "disable" it if you have a build-depends already
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Diff missing (vivid/telepathy-qt). Failed to build (yakkety/telepathy-qt). Uploading build (xenial/telepathy-qt)
<dobey> renatu: if you have a build-depends on something that can't be installed on that arch, it won't build on that arch
<dobey> renatu: but you may need to request binaries to be deleted for that package as well, if there were already s390x binaries released
<renatu> dobey, yes but it failing with dependency wait, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1827
<dobey> renatu: right, because there were previously binaries that were built. you need to request the binaries be deleted
<dobey> renatu: as soon as the binaries are deleted from yakkety and bileto status job runs again, it will update to "successfully built" since the other series are already built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Diff missing (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt). Failed to build (yakkety/telepathy-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1830 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1829 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1830 Successfully built
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards QA trouble? ping ubuntu-qa | CI problems -> JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: Publishing temporarily broken during transition to new publisher. s390x etc issues remain. Tracking pending yakkety stuff http://pad.ubuntu.com/yakkety-pending-landings
<tedg> davmor2: Cool, thanks for the QA!
<tedg> davmor2: We have the problem that kenvandine landed content hub ahead of it, so I'm gonna have to rebuild content-hub. Does it need another QA review?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1776 Merging to trunk
<davmor2> tedg: yes just rebuild it give me a ping I'll update and give it a quick re-test and then give you a ping
<tedg> davmor2: Cool, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1744 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772
<robru> tedg: ach, bad luck, your job ran mid-rollout and exploded. luckily the build finished, just failed in diffing stage so I'm regenerating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1836 QA Signoff: Ready
<tedg> robru: Cool, the packages are in the PPA
<robru> tedg: yep
<robru> slangasek: if you could grab me that publish script off snakefruit that'd be super
<slangasek> robru: lp:~ubuntu-archive/+junk/scripts, run-cicopy - that one?
<robru> hmmmm
<slangasek> "export CU2D_RSYNCSVR=jenkins.ci-train.ubuntu.com"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1529 Bad merges (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api)
<robru> slangasek: yeah that one. lemme fix it up
<slangasek> robru: whereas the rsync path is stored in copy2distro in cupstream2distro
<robru> slangasek: ugh this is gonna be a pain, bileto needs a public IP
<robru> slangasek: does snakefruit have access to bileto by IP I wonder?
<slangasek> by what IP?
<robru> slangasek: like by the ip that juju gives it, 10.whatver
<slangasek> well I can't check unless you tell me a specific IP to check ;)
<robru> slangasek: I don't know it. would need webops
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1836 QA Signoff: Required
<alf_> jibel: @1836 card, can you please remove/fail, I found an edge case on N4 I need to investigate more
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1837 Uploading build
<alf_> great, now that I want to do a quick local rebuild the archive is broken...
<robru> slangasek: ok sorry, can you test that snakefruit can access rsync at rsync.bileto.ubuntu.com?
<slangasek> Trying 162.213.33.129...
<slangasek> robru: so no
<robru> argh
<renatu> dobey, is that correct? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/skip-s390-build/+merge/303574
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1837 Destination version missing from changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 Preparing packages
<dobey> renatu: no, that stops building on a lot more than just s390x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1744 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
<dobey> renatu: it will work, but then you have to make a valid argument as to why powerpc/ppc64el should also be deleted from the archive
<renatu> dobey, ok let me add those too
<dobey> renatu: as i said earlier, just copy the qml module packages which your binary packages depend on, into the build-depends list
<renatu> dobey, is already there
<dobey> renatu: then why didn't the build fail?
<dobey> renatu: oh that is nasty
<dobey> renatu: why are you substituting a list of archs in the debian/control file like that?!
<renatu> it builds. It fails on "Automated Signoff" with https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1815/landing-049-yakkety/excuses.html
<dobey> yes, it builds because your build-depends are a lie
<dobey> you don't have a build-depends on that module on s390x
<renatu> dobey, ok then I need to remove the arch list from the build-dep?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/usensord, xenial/usensord, yakkety/usensord)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Preparing packages
<renatu> dobey, the build dep is like that because we do not run the tests for others archs
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards QA trouble? ping ubuntu-qa | CI problems -> JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: New publish job, notify robru immediately if it fails for any reason. s390x etc issues remain. Tracking pending yakkety stuff http://pad.ubuntu.com/yakkety-pending-landings
<dobey> renatu: why not?
<robru> slangasek: ok I've got everything resolved with webops.
<renatu> dobey, if I remember correct bacause they doe not have all deps
<renatu> dobey, like unity
<dobey> renatu: this is totally the wrong way to deal with whatever problem lead to this
<renatu> dobey, ok let me remove all the archs from the list
<dobey> renatu: i don't see any reason to generate debian/control from a control.in there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, yakkety/address-book-app). Uploading build (xenial/address-book-app)
<renatu> dobey, this was created by sil2100
<dobey> renatu: and the address-book-app and address-book-app-dbg packages should be Architecture: any (i'd probably even suggest the -dbg package should be dropped and rely on the magic dbgsym generation instead)
<dobey> bad sil2100
<sil2100> What was created? Ah, the .in
<sil2100> Yeah, it's a temporary hack, it was the lesser evil for our arm64 work
<sil2100> It will be gone soon
<renatu> sil2100, can we remove the "[@ARCHS@]" from the build-dep?
<renatu> build dep entries?
<sil2100> renatu: I would have to check if we're good for that already
<renatu> sil2100, or can we add s390x into that list?
<sil2100> Let me take a look
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1838 Successfully built
<sil2100> renatu: I guess we still don't have the required oxide-qt to unblock unity8 for yakkety arm64
<davmor2> tedg: anjoy with that rebuild?
<renatu> sil2100, could we add s390x into that list?
<tedg> davmor2: Waiting on publish...
<renatu> sil2100, to avoid build on that arch
<tedg> davmor2: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-061/+packages
<sil2100> renatu: so I would say we need to stay with the @ARCHS@, and if you want to add an additional arch then just modify the /debian/bileto_pre_release_hook
<davmor2> tedg: thanks dude :)
<renatu> sil2100, ok thanks
<dobey> sil2100: err, what? so this hack is to somehow ensure it builds on arm64 even though the deps aren't all satisfiable?
<sil2100> dobey: no, it makes sure we don't build it for arm64 on yakkety yet, but do build it for xenial
<sil2100> 'It's complicated'
<sil2100> That's how I would finalize the whole situation
<dobey> err, that doesn't make any sense to me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/usensord, xenial/usensord, yakkety/usensord)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 QA Signoff: Approved
<tedg> davmor2: The arm ones are published now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 Successfully built
<tedg> davmor2: Not sure you need to wait for ppc64el :-)
<dobey> tedg: are you certain they are published? what you think you see on LP web page may not be reality :)
<tedg> dobey: Sorry, distracted, trying to get the Lochte Speedo sponsorship
<tedg> Can't wait to see you guys at the next sprint!
 * dobey goes to put tedg in antti's room
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1837 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, yakkety/signon-plugin-oauth2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/usensord, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/usensord, yakkety/usensord)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (xenial/keeper, yakkety/storage-framework). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1816 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1827 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1838 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/policykit-unity8). Successfully built (vivid/policykit-unity8, xenial/policykit-unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1838 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1838 Job cancelled by ted!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1838 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1838 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1827 Dependency wait (yakkety/sync-monitor). Successfully built (vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/sync-monitor)
<alesage> robru, when you have a spare moment to chat, I'm wondering how I can gather metrics from bileto concerning the number and frequency of landings and various other stats
<robru> alesage: the API is open if you want to data mine it
<robru> alesage: any bileto page you want to look at, just replace "#" with "v1" in the URL to get the raw json
<alesage> robru, ok excellent I'll start poking around
<robru> alesage: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/bileto/view/head:/README.API more info here although may be somewhat stale
<alesage> robru, many thanks
<robru> alesage: you're welcome!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/online-accounts-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1827 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-23
<robru> oh jeebus britney has been stuck for 7 hours
<robru> 2016-08-22T17:22:17+0000 Refreshing package indexes...
<robru> 2016-08-22T18:07:07+0000 Building britney indexes...
<robru> wat
<robru> slangasek: uh, for some reason bileto now spends an hour per ticket refreshing the ubuntu archive package indexes rather than the usual few seconds, is the ubuntu archive experiencing any known issues for the last 7 hours?
<slangasek> robru: not that I know of; launchpad-ops, webops would probably be the folks to ask
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/usensord, xenial/usensord, yakkety/usensord)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Failed to build (xenial/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/persistent-cache-cpp, vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, yakkety/persistent-cache-cpp, yakkety/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/usensord, xenial/usensord, yakkety/usensord)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/usensord, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/usensord, yakkety/usensord)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1836 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1838 QA Signoff: Ready
<robru> Great, Britney's back
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1827 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 QA Signoff: Ready
<robru> Mirv: so the publish rollout was a bit rocky, some firewall issues, keep an eye out for things being broken. If publishing doesn't work just copy manually and I'll fix it in the morning
<Mirv> robru: ok! I'll report any oddities.
<robru> Mirv: thanks!
<robru> Mirv: britney was busted for about 10 hours but it's back just now. I'm not aware of any other issues but you know how those corner cases have a way of sneaking up on you
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1824 QA Signoff: Ready
<Mirv> ok, might be useful to know if something weird related to britney is seen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1830 QA Signoff: Ready
<bzoltan> Mirv: robru: ubuntu-qa: Do you know what holds back this silo? https://trello.com/c/CtTtEVgA/3448-1613-ubuntu-landing-067-ubuntu-system-settings-kenvandine
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Successfully built
<Mirv> bzoltan: it's just in the queue, if you need it prioritized ask the qa
<Mirv> there's quite a long queue at the moment
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<Mirv> robru: packaging acked but fails at missing packaging ack: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1779/publish/latest/info/
<Mirv> cool that on the fly debug switch on/off
<robru> Mirv: bileto seems to think you don't have permission to upload
<robru> Mirv: I thought you got core dev?
<Mirv> robru: I got
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-dev/+members?active_batch=75&active_memo=75&active_start=75
<robru> Mirv: Hmmmm you got false on all 6 counts, test must be broken
<Mirv> we can indeed copy manually too for today
<Mirv> so no worries as such
<robru> Mirv: I just pushed some more debug logging, please click publish again in 20 minutes (even if you already copied manually) thanks
<Mirv> robru: ok, I did not. will try in 20 mins.
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards QA trouble? ping ubuntu-qa | CI problems -> JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: New publish job, notify robru immediately if it fails for any reason. s390x issues and new libc/gcc6 problems remain.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1830 QA Signoff: Required
<bzoltan> Mirv: ubuntu-qa: I would need the the system settings to land from the silo67 as soon as possible as the present release breaks the UITK test plan.
<bzoltan> ubuntu-qa: Also I would like to enter to the QA queue with the silo94 UITK as all the relevant tests are OK. Only the known Yakkety autopkgtests fail as before
<robru> Mirv: ok try now. Should get some better info
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Successfully built
<Mirv> robru: happening at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1779/publish/latest/
<Mirv> I'm not a valid URI!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
 * Mirv feels invalid
<robru> Mirv: ah, it needs the object rather than the string there, ok will fix
<robru> (this is the trouble developing things I'm not authorized to do, in staging it correctly blocked me, but for the wrong reason)
<Mirv> bzoltan: yakkety should not fail as before, as yakkety has transitioned. as you can see, it's mostly green: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1808/landing-094-yakkety/excuses.html
<bzoltan> Mirv: Oh man, I am sorry, I had an old page opened in my browser
<Mirv> I'm not sure if those ppc64el ones are related to the u-s-s-o-a stuck in proposed that was resolved last night, so retrying
<bzoltan> Mirv: thank you
<robru> Mirv: ok fix pushed, try again in 15
<Mirv> ok
<robru> Mirv: thanks for your patience!
<Mirv> I'm Mr. Patience
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Publishing packages
<Mirv> robru: progress but failed at the end: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1779/publish/latest/
<Mirv> so I think yakkety remained unpublished
<Mirv> anyway, it worked nicely through the permissions part and PPA copying part
<robru> Blah
<robru> Mirv: fix pushed, please try again in 10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Release pocket (vivid/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts, vivid/buteo-syncfw, xenial/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts, xenial/buteo-syncfw). Successfully built (yakkety/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts, yakkety/buteo-syncfw)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Publishing packages
<bzoltan> Mirv:  wow, the autopkgtest for ubuntuone-credentials/15.11+16.10.20160805.2 on ppc64el passed
<bzoltan> Mirv: only for the main.. not for the gles
<Mirv> robru: worked! good night!
<Mirv> bzoltan: the gles link is still to the old one
<Mirv> it's still running
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 Failed to build (xenial/camera-app). Successfully built (vivid/camera-app, vivid/ubuntu-ui-extras, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, yakkety/camera-app, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-extras)
<robru> Mirv: let's see if snakefruit does the copy ;-)
<Mirv> robru: it did, already visible
<robru> Mirv: visible where? ticket just says 'publishing' still
<robru> Mirv: cicopy.log looks good, would be nice to see 'proposed pocket' on the ticket...
<Mirv> robru: in launchpad, the "Latest upload"
<Mirv> or end of https://lists.canonical.com/archives/yakkety-changes/2016-August/thread.html
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Proposed pocket (yakkety/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts, yakkety/buteo-syncfw). Release pocket (vivid/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts, vivid/buteo-syncfw, xenial/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts, xenial/buteo-syncfw)
<robru> Mirv: alright, looks really good 👍
<robru> Goodnight!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 QA Signoff: Ready
<Mirv> green autopkgtests \o/
<marcustomlinson> davmor2: ping
<davmor2> marcustomlinson: what's up
<marcustomlinson> davmor2: hi, ted asked me to watch: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772
<marcustomlinson> davmor2: were you seeing those autopkgtest failures yesterday?
<davmor2> marcustomlinson: yeap I'm updating it now
<marcustomlinson> davmor2: thanks! I got the impression it was quite urgent
<davmor2> marcustomlinson: tedg had to respin it but it finished to late for me to test yesterday
<marcustomlinson> davmor2: ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1830 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/media-hub). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1830 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1836 Dependency wait (xenial/repowerd). Successfully built (vivid/repowerd, yakkety/repowerd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 QA Signoff: Approved
<davmor2> marcustomlinson: so content-hub is working fine so I've signed that off
<marcustomlinson> davmor2: excellent. thanks a lot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Release pocket
<davmor2> marcustomlinson: we thought it would be fine it was just a double check :) You know how rebuilds can be :)
<marcustomlinson> yep
<sil2100> Let me try publishing that now
<davmor2> sil2100: thanks dude
<sil2100> marcustomlinson, davmor2: I'm worried by the failing tests - is there a story for that?
<davmor2> sil2100: no idea
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm not sure how you get a regression in xenial and yakkety on something that always failed
<davmor2> sil2100: what did it do pass?
<sil2100> hm, I see some stale tests there
<sil2100> The yakkety failures were run against an older version of unity8 and unity-scope-click
<davmor2> sil2100: ah I bet packages landed in the meantime from other silos maybe?
<davmor2> sil2100: silo 81 unity-api I bet that bumped the versions
<davmor2> sil2100: does that mean more no change rebuilds?
<sil2100> Mirv: hey! Since I'm a britney noob, when I re-run a failed test in bileto britney that was run against an older version of a package, will it pick up the new one?
<sil2100> davmor2: no, I guess it's just a matter of getting the right packages for testing, I think
<davmor2> sil2100: cool
<bzoltan> Mirv:  WOW
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Preparing packages
<davmor2> Mirv: Green that doesn't sound right ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: I've wondered about that too, and my thinking is yes it will, but regarding silo britney only if that newer version did already migrate to release pocket naturally
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1820 Release pocket
<davmor2> sil2100, Mirv: are we sorted?
<pete-woods[fail]> trainguards: hi guys. do I need to have someone remove the s390x build from this landing request to make it land? (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799)
<pete-woods> we removed the binary packages from yakkety already
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1836 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1830 Successfully built
<Saviq> sil2100, did you see my msg yesterday about indicator-keyboard missing from langpacks?
<Saviq> we forgot to add it after seeding it
<Mirv> davmor2: in which context?
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! hm, I think I missed it
<sil2100> Saviq: do we have a bug for that?
<Saviq> sil2100, now I remember - you timed out just after I wrote - no, no bug yet
<marcustomlinson> Mirv: I believe davmor2 is asking if silo 61 can be published now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 Preparing packages
<sil2100> Saviq: is indicator-keyboard exporting translations to LP already?
<davmor2> Mirv: sorry had to run an errand what marcustomlinson said :)
<abeato> trainguards, I see a weird thing in silo 83, no armhf packages for vivid while it says it has compiled for that architecture
<abeato> even more, I see the packages cliking on the armhf link: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-083/+build/10653323
<sil2100> abeato: probably the packaging doesn't build certain arm64 binaries
<abeato> sil2100, I'm talking about vivid/armhf
<sil2100> Ah, sorry, mis-read, let me take a look
<sil2100> ;)
<abeato> sil2100, I click in package details for vivid and no armhf packages
<abeato> :)
<abeato> but as said I can access the packages by clicking "armhf": https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-083/+build/10653323
<sil2100> Interesting, almost as if LP didn't publish the binaries to the PPA yet, hmm
<sil2100> Let me try downloading them using LP API to see if it's just some glitch
<abeato> ok
<Mirv> davmor2: ok!
<sil2100> abeato: ok, through the API I can access those no problem, interesting
<abeato> weird, isn't it?
<Mirv> pete-woods: so it would indicate that but maybe it's just the train that is wrong. the important thing anyway is that the silo didn't (re)build the s390x so I think it should be fine
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! Do you know what could be the reason that the main page of a PPA on Launchpad doesn't list armhf binary package files as available even though those are built and accessible through the armhf build page of the package?
<Mirv> davmor2: marcustomlinson: has an archive admin approved that libubuntu-app-launch3 new binary? if not, can you seek an approval for that?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Publishing packages
<Mirv> whoever would be your best buddy from the list at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members ..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Publish failed: Dependency wait
<marcustomlinson> cjwatson: could you approve the new libubuntu-app-launch3 binary in silo 61 (re: Mirv's comment 4 lines above)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-location). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/i
<Mirv> that is, a binNEW approval for libubuntu-app-launch3 at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-061/+sourcepub/6811005/+listing-archive-extra
<Mirv> which replaced libubuntu-app-launch2
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Proposed pocket (yakkety/gmenuharness, yakkety/indicator-network). Release pocket (vivid/gmenuharness, vivid/indicator-network, xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network)
<Mirv> pete-woods: it's now published, the next step is to check the excuses page in a couple of hours if that too complains about something s390x of if it eg would be fine and migrates to release pocket in yakkety just fine
<cjwatson> sil2100: Can I have a link?
<cjwatson> marcustomlinson: Please pick a different archive admin :)
<cjwatson> marcustomlinson: (I mostly do LP work these days)
<sil2100> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-083/+build/10653323 <- here you can see the binaries
<sil2100> cjwatson: but if you go to the PPA itself and check it from the main LP view, they're not visible (files not listed)
<sil2100> cjwatson: seems like just a cosmetic thing
<cjwatson> sil2100: The main view doesn't in general list architectures at all, except for failures.  Do you mean under "View package details"?
<sil2100> cjwatson: yeah, view package details I meant
<cjwatson> sil2100: Because I see them there
<sil2100> Oh?
<cjwatson> sil2100: e.g. expand the yakkety entry on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-083/+packages, there's libmedia-hub-client5_4.6.0+16.10.20160823-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb etc.
<cjwatson> sil2100: ditto vivid
<sil2100> cjwatson: ah, indeed they're there now! But they werent 30 minutes ago, could it be that those didn't get fully published or something?
<cjwatson> sil2100: probably *shrug*
<cjwatson> I don't recall, not very important
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, transient thing in that case, sorry to bother, me and abeato were just surprised
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1837 Preparing packages
<abeato> cjwatson, sil2100 oh, they are there now... *shrug* indeed ;) thanks for taking a look
<cjwatson> it was indeed probably just waiting for the publisher
 * abeato guesses it was just taking more than usual
<boiko> trainguards: can someone please copy the source packages from https://launchpad.net/~boiko/+archive/ubuntu/tpqt/ to silo 96?
<sil2100> boiko: o/
<boiko> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> Copied
<sil2100> yw!
<marcustomlinson> apw: Hi, could you do a binNEW approval for libubuntu-app-launch3 at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-061/+sourcepub/6811005/+listing-archive-extra (replaced libubuntu-app-launch2)
<apw> marcustomlinson, i am prolly not the right person to ask for this one, i am rather new and not up on the proceedures for the train side
<Mirv> apw: it's not about train, it's a standard binNEW review you would do if you see new binaries at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=
<Mirv> apw: it's just that train bypasses that so we need to ask for it manually
<Mirv> like currently in that queue that libneo4j-client, in this case it's libubuntu-app-launch3 binaries in that PPA
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1836 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1836 Preparing packages
<apw> marcustomlinson, this seems a little wierd, if you have replaces libubuntu-app-launch2 with libubuntu-app-launch3 should the -dev package not have changed too ?  or perhaps i am supprised it has a 2 in it either way ?
<marcustomlinson> apw: oh, weird that there's a version number in the -dev package
<marcustomlinson> apw: unfortunately I'm just a messenger for tedg here
<apw> yeah i think i lean to wierd there too ...
<apw> perhaps it should have been -launch2b or something
<marcustomlinson> apw: I think tedg needs to take over from me when he starts his day
<apw> (for the binary packages)
<marcustomlinson> apw: sorry for that
<apw> marcustomlinson, yep, sounds like we need to ask him :)  np
<apw> asking got the question out there, this is what the process is abuot (i assume)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Currently building (xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt). Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-qt)
<Mirv> ..or the dev package shouldn't have a version at all
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1837 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1828 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Currently building (xenial/telepathy-qt). Diff missing (yakkety/telepathy-qt). Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-qt)
<apw> Mirv, right, one of those three :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1836 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Proposed pocket (yakkety/indicator-network). Release pocket (vivid/gmenuharness, vivid/indicator-network, xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, yakkety/gmenuharness)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Diff missing (xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt). Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-qt)
<tedg> apw: The version on the dev package is the API version, where the binary package has the ABI version.
<tedg> apw: Idea being that we could, if we wanted, support multiple API versions.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 QA Signoff: Approved
<apw> tedg, so what can change the abi version without changing the api version ?
<tedg> apw: Anything that just extends the vtable for instance. That would remain source code compatible but not binary.
 * apw dies a little inside
<apw> tedg, i take it his PPA contains all the rdeps rebuilt for this library also ?
<tedg> apw: Correct
<apw> tedg, and is this going to just yakkety
<tedg> apw: yakkety and the vivid and xenail overlays for phone
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Successfully built
<apw> tedg, am i to be concerned that this is depwaiting on s390x
<tedg> apw: No, that's because of Upstart depends
<tedg> apw: It isn't on s390 today (and probably won't ever be)
<apw> it seems odd to be building on s390x if you cannot and know you cannot, but what is in yakkety is already broken the same, so...
<apw> tedg, well things look ok as far as i can see the replacement library packages look sane compared to their originals
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1840 Successfully built
<tedg> Thanks apw
<pete-woods> Mirv: sorry for not replying earlier, my IRC client keeps losing my unread message count. thanks for sorting it out! :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe cyphermox
<pmcgowan> robru, is there a way to look at failed build artifacts like the dir structure it set up
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1828 Publishing packages
<dobey> pmcgowan: grab the source and build locally. you can't poke at the chroot on launchpad, no
<pmcgowan> dobey, it only fals on yakeety and not set up there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<dobey> pmcgowan: what fails?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1828 Release pocket
<pmcgowan> dobey, its not finding a script https://jenkins.canonical.com/system-apps/job/build-2-binpkg/arch=armhf,release=yakkety/1122/console
<pmcgowan> makes nos ense to me
<pmcgowan> sense
<dobey> oh that's jenkins not silos
<pmcgowan> oh right
<dobey> ok the po/CMakeLists.txt is wrong
<dobey>     COMMAND ./extractsettingsinfo ${SETTINGSFILES} -o ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}/settings.js
<dobey> that needs to be ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}/extractsettingsinfo instead of ./
<dobey> though the error implies the file doesn't exist at all
<pmcgowan> dobey, why would that just start failing with this branch
<dobey> pmcgowan: i don't know. you can grab the tarball off jenkins
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
<dobey> pmcgowan: oh, because you broke the build deps :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Publishing packages
<pmcgowan> dobey, of course I did, how ?
<dobey> pmcgowan: that script uses /usr/bin/python, which is not installed after your changes as you removed the build dep on pyflakes which is probably what pulled it in
<dobey> pmcgowan: so port the script to python3 :)
<pmcgowan> dobey, ah makes sense
<pmcgowan> why doesnt it fail on xenial?
<dobey> or revert your changes to debian/control
<dobey> probably because something else is pulling python 2.x in on xenial
<dobey> but yakkety is even more python3-to-rule-them-all
<pmcgowan> dobey, ok so whats needed to fix that script then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono)
<dobey> pmcgowan: i would just revert the changes you made in debian/ as they are completely unrelated to the vibrations change
<pmcgowan> dobey, yeah but I like those changes since I can build easier
<dobey> pmcgowan: well still, i think they should be put in a separate branch
<dobey> pmcgowan: but all the python-dependent bits need to be ported to work with py3 or you need to ensure py2 also gets installed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/usensord, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/usensord, yakkety/usensord)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound, yakkety/indicator-transfer). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-location). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Proposed pocket (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-transfer, yakkety/libertine-scope, yakkety/pay-service, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/ubuntu-push, yakkety/url-dispatcher, yakkety/zeitgeist). Release pocket (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/pay-ser
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-push). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-push)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Chroot problem (yakkety/indicator-datetime). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-push). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/ub
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1822 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Bad merges (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/usensord, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/usensord, yakkety/usensord)
<Saviq> mterry, hey, publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 please?
<mterry> Saviq: in the new ubuntu-settings-components, it looks like qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-settings-components still installs the module files?  And thus would conflict on install?
<mterry> let me try from silo
<mterry> Saviq: nope I'm wrong
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1836 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Failed to build (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1833 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 Publishing packages
<Saviq> mterry, oof
<mterry> Saviq: the diff from ci train just didn't include the old .install file delete...
<Saviq> huh
<Saviq> robru, ↑↑
<Saviq> wonder why
<Saviq> wonder how
<Saviq> ♪ ♪
<robru> What?
<boiko> trainguards: can someone please copy telepathy-qt-0.9.6.1-7ubuntu3~vivid from https://launchpad.net/~boiko/+archive/ubuntu/tpqt/ to silo 96?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1833 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Preparing packages
<robru> boiko: on it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/unity-notifications, yakkety/unity8). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-notifications, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity-notifications, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<robru> Mirv: regarding ticket 1799, bileto does not report depwait in error, that was a real problem that you ignored, indeed the package is now stuck in proposed: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#indicator-network
<robru> Mirv: s390x was not correctly/completely deleted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1836 Successfully built
<dobey> robru: it might have been fully deleted, and then somehow reappeared during the great migration
<dobey> but yeah, looks like we need an AA to delete some bits again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service)
<Trevinho> robru: hey, I think there are some issues in multiple-authors branches merges...
<Trevinho> robru: see this commit: bzr log -r 4166 -n1 lp:unity | grep author
<Trevinho> the 2nd author argument is passed as parameter
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Preparing packages
<robru> Trevinho: looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1840 QA Signoff: Ready
<dobey> Trevinho, robru: looks like it did --author"Foo Bar <baz> --author=Other Person <foo>"
<robru> dobey: indeed, the shell escaping there is a bit tricky
<Mirv> robru: it looked like the binaries would have beem deleted, but now it at least is thank you https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/s390x/indicator-network
<robru> Mirv: yeah I just got steve to delete them again, yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<robru> dobey: I dunno, nothing obvious in the code, it builds up the command like --author=Joe\ Blow --author=Jim\ Bob
<dobey> dunno
<kenvandine> Mirv, silo 17 says bad merges for yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings
<kenvandine> Mirv, i assume that's because we've had landings that never made it to yakkey, should we worry about that?
<kenvandine> since publishing this would end up getting yakkety up to date
<robru> kenvandine: "bad merges" refers to the states of the merges.
<kenvandine> only for yakkety
<kenvandine> it built for vivid and xenial
<robru> kenvandine: probably superceded or rejected merges. if you click the status log it'll tell you exactly which merge is the problem
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> ok, i fixed that already
<robru> kenvandine: yes, vivid and xenial are not built from merges so problems with merges would not affect them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> why would it say for yakkety though
<kenvandine> i see
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^ you had the superseded MR in the silo
<kenvandine> not the new one
<kenvandine> i fixed it :)
<pmcgowan> bah thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i'm building it again
<kenvandine> np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Preparing packages
<robru> dobey: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/bileto/trunk/view/head:/scripts/vcs.sh#L313 how good's your dash-fu? apparently $authors is being treated as a single argument even though I specifically left it unquoted so it'd get split over spaces
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~pat-mcgowan/ubuntu-system-settings/other-vibrations
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (xenial/keeper, yakkety/storage-framework). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Proposed pocket (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-transfer, yakkety/libertine-scope, yakkety/pay-service, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/ubuntu-push, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Release pocket (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/pay-service, vivid/qtmir, 
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, hmm failed to merge
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Diff missing (xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt). Uploading build (vivid/telepathy-qt)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, you have a conflict with trunk
<pmcgowan> bah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Needs rebuild due to new commits
<Mirv> kenvandine: yakkety is also fully uptodate regarding u-s-s and migrated to release pocket earlier today after unblocking one more s390x issuw
<kenvandine> Mirv, great, thanks!
<bzoltan> ubuntu-qa: This silo contains a fix for the developer experience, does not change the image - https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1840
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/usensord, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/usensord, yakkety/usensord)
<robru> dobey: kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23082114/ anybody have any ideas what I'm missing here?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1829 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Preparing packages
<rvr> bzoltan: We don't test QtCreator, so I wonder why it needs QA
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Diff missing
<bzoltan> rvr: This is how CI train works :) I used to have rights to simple land that package
<rvr> bzoltan: Ok, I'll approve it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1836 QA Signoff: Ready
<bzoltan> rvr: thanks a bunch
<bzoltan> rvr:  both mzanetti, zbenjamin and me verified that the fix is good and harmless :)
<bzoltan> s/and/plus/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1840 QA Signoff: Approved
<rvr> bzoltan: Done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1840 Publishing packages
<tedg> I need an autopkgtest on s390x marked as okay instead of a regression: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#url-dispatcher
<robru> tedg: ask in #ubuntu-release
<tedg> robru: Ah, okay.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1830 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1829 Publishing packages
<dobey> robru: ah, quoting defeats the escaping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/usensord, xenial/usensord, yakkety/usensord)
<robru> dobey: the problem I'm having locally seems to be the opposite of what's going on in bileto. in bileto it overly-escapes everything into one parameter, but my local script seems to be unable to stop the parameters from splitting mid-name
<dobey> authors="$authors--author=$(echo $author | sed 's/ /\ /g') "
<dobey> robru: ^^ this seems incorrect
<robru> dobey: yeah the sed does nothing, but still the $authors isn't splitting on any spaces ever
<Trevinho> I also got some troubles with such kind of things in my bzr cherry picking script...
<robru> dobey: this is really bizarre, I remember writing this and having a hell of a time getting it to escape the author names correctly, now it seems to be not needing any escaping at all
<Trevinho> for some reason the only way to get my code working was to use somtehing like
<Trevinho>  eval "$(echo bzr commit "$args")"
<robru> wat
<Trevinho> (this is the script though https://gist.github.com/3v1n0/63ea0c9f08d10bee9e50)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1840 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-sdk-qmake-extras). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-sdk-qmake-extras, xenial/ubuntu-sdk-qmake-extras)
<robru> somehow an unquoted variable passed to bzr is interpreted differently than one passed to a different script. like bzr is somehow telling sh to lex the command differently
<Trevinho> it doesn't support multi-author either though :-P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Successfully built
<robru> Trevinho: you can replace "grep pattern | sed s/pattern//" with "sed s/pattern//p", then you don't have to say the pattern twice
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1800 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1829 Proposed pocket (yakkety/messaging-app). Release pocket (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app)
<mterry> robru: any chance we can run the train on xenial instead of trusty.  We just had a mistake where we forgot XS-Testsuite because it's not required anymore (but still is on trusty)
<mterry> Saviq: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/usensord, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/usensord, yakkety/usensord)
<robru> mterry: yes that's on the to-do list, I have a pile of backports from xenial to trusty that I want to jettison
<robru> mterry: not soon though
<mterry> robru: got it
<robru> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/bileto/fix-authors/+merge/303712 this seems to work, can you sanity check me here? how gross is eval?
<robru> dobey: like, i guess that's a security hole if somebody put something nefarious in their commit message.
<dobey> eval is kind of nasty
<robru> dobey: https://requests.ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/log/1212/build/10/info/ LOL! eval is maximum evil, one single quote followed by a semicolon in the commit message and then I can run arbitrary code from the commit message.
<robru> dobey: I'll set it to read the commit message from file instead of eval'ing it, but I'll still need to escape author names. imagine somebody using a malicious author name on a commit...
<dobey> robru: --author="'; la la la"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Currently building (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/autopilot, yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/s
<dobey> tedg, kenvandine: oh fml: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/amd64/c/content-hub/20160823_153746@/log.gz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-push). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-push)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> dobey, grrr
<kenvandine> we've had passes this week
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Release pocket
<kenvandine> dobey, at least i thought we did
<Trevinho> robru: oh, nice to know.. thanks... It was something really hand-crafted to do some backporting easily, thus quite raw... But well, it just works for me :)
<dobey> kenvandine: yeah, the previous version seemed to pass
<kenvandine> last week i ran them with lxc and they passed for both yakkety and vivid
<robru> Trevinho: yeah no worries, just handy sed tricks ;-)
<Trevinho> sure, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1829 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/usensord, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/usensord, yakkety/usensord)
<kenvandine> dobey, i re-ran them... but since it failed on 3 arches, not sure if that will make a difference
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1838 QA Signoff: Approved
<dobey> kenvandine: yeah, i wonder if maybe something else might link to ual that all the tests depend on, and perhaps was overlooked?
<robru> Trevinho: ok, I pushed a fix for that multi-author commit thing, keep an eye on your next build and let me know if it works (I suspect it breaks unicode characters in names, but it at least sets the multiple authors instead of --author= in the first author's name)
<kenvandine> perhaps
<kenvandine> both tests would depend on ual working
<robru> brb
<dobey> kenvandine: which tests are these in lp:content-hub btw?
<Trevinho> robru: mh, that "p" thing doesn't seem to work by just removing grep, weird
<kenvandine> aa-check and url-dispatcher tests
<kenvandine> the both use content-send to try to access content
<Trevinho> robru: ah, that's becaus it won't print only the modified line
<kenvandine> aa-check tries to access a file apparmor shouldn't allow access to
<kenvandine> so if the transfer fails, the test would fail
<dobey> kenvandine: where in the tree are they?
<kenvandine> debian/tests/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Failed to build
<dobey> huh
<kenvandine> oh, aa-check uses the testability peers
<kenvandine> not content-send
<kenvandine> but anyway, a failed transfer would cause the test to fail
<kenvandine> at least one of the tests
<kenvandine> the other test expects it to fail :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1840 Release pocket
<dobey> huh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<kenvandine> dobey, the test that uses the content-hub-test-bad profile should fail to access the file
<kenvandine> so failing is success
<kenvandine> anyway
<dobey> well -ok is the one that failed
<kenvandine> ok, so the transfer failed for some reason
<kenvandine> transfer failing could also cause the url-dispatcher to fail
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1837 Publishing packages
<dobey> what would cause transfer to fail?
<kenvandine> ual could be the common denominator
<kenvandine> not accessing the file, not creating the link to the file
<kenvandine> not starting the other app
<kenvandine> which is where ual comes in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Preparing packages
<dobey> hmmmm
<kenvandine> dobey, without logs from the service it's hard to say
<dobey> kenvandine: can you try now in a xenial+overlay locally?
<kenvandine> i'm trying to figure out how i ran them in with lxc the other day
<kenvandine> i don't have a xenial container though
<kenvandine> yakkety
<kenvandine> and vivid+overlay
<dobey> kenvandine: oh looks like it's failing the same on vivid+overlay too; just the autopkgtests are marked always failed
<dobey> kenvandine: so i guess vivid+overlay would be a good enough place to try
<kenvandine> they passed for me with vivid+overlay last week
<kenvandine> i also ran them on the device and they passed
<dobey> right, but the new ual and rebuilt content-hub are in overlay now
<kenvandine> yeah
<dobey> though i still don't really see how the ual changes would have broken this
<kenvandine> oh... my lxc container is xenial
<dobey> hmm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1837 Proposed pocket
<dobey> kenvandine: i wonder if maybe the tests are being killed by oom now
<kenvandine> dobey, i hope not
<robru> Trevinho: oh sorry you need "sed -n" or something like that so it doesn't print every line by default
<robru> Trevinho: yeah: bzr log lp:unity | sed -n 's/author: //p'
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> dobey, i'm having trouble getting it to find my lxc container... and i have to leave in a few
<kenvandine> i'll have to pick this up later tonight or in the morning
<kenvandine> sorry
<dobey> kenvandine: hmm ok
<kenvandine> dobey, i figured this out last week... but now it's beating me
<kenvandine> probably because i know i'm on a short clock :)
<dobey> heh
<kenvandine> autopkgtest-build-lxc put the container in a different location or something
<kenvandine> so now it doesn't find it by name
<kenvandine> dobey, ok, i'm fetching the cloud images and will run them against those tonight
<dobey> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1844 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/unity-notifications). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-notifications, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity-notifications, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1838 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-push). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-push). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-push)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1838 Proposed pocket (yakkety/policykit-unity8). Release pocket (vivid/policykit-unity8, xenial/policykit-unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Failed to build (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/autopilot, yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-do
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1833 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1838 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound, yakkety/indicator-transfer). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-network). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-location). Successfully built (vivid/hud, 
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1836 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (xenial/keeper, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Currently building (xenial/storage-framework). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/sig
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/account-plugins, xeni
<michi_> robru: If you are still around, I have a strange build failure: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-060/+build/10656872
<michi_> No build log for some reason.
<robru> michi_: all we can do is retry it, hopefully next one has the log
<michi> Sure, I just started it. Just thought I’d let you know.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
<robru> michi_: no I mean i retried it
<robru> michi: cancel yours unless you have new commits
<michi> I’ve just closed hte page in the web browser
<michi> Can I get back there so I can hit cancel?
<robru> michi: click status on the ticket
<michi> Thanks. Just pressed cancel
<michi> robru: It never would have occured to me to click on Status.
<michi> Might be better to make that a button instead of a link.
<michi> I guess the same goes for Request ID
<michi> Now that I know, it’s sort of obvious.
<michi> But, five minutes ago, it wasn’t :)
<robru> michi: so you're saying you've never reviewed one of my logs that I lovingly fill with useful info??
<michi> No, I’m not saying that :)
<michi> When I start a build, it opens the log page for me automatically.
<michi> So far, I never had a reason to go back to the log page.
<michi> I normally just keep an eye on the log page and close it once it’s done.
<robru> michi: well status jobs run automatically (so you won't have it open), and they contain important details, like direct links to failure logs and links to MPs when the state is "bad merges"
<michi> The status button takes me to the same page that is automatically opened when I start a build, yes?
<robru> michi: only if the status is "preparing packages"
<michi> Aha.
<michi> I didn’t know that.
<robru> michi: if the status is anything else it links to the log that generated the status
<michi> Well, making “Status” a button instead of a link would make it more obvious that I can actually click on that.
<robru> michi: everything orange is clickable
<michi> Up to now, I have never clicked on it because it never occured to me that I could.
<michi> Yes, now when I look, that’s obvious.
<michi> But, with the placement of the headings “Status”, “Lander Signoff”, etc, my brain just ignored the orange color.
<michi> It’s a cognitive thing.
<robru> michi: anyway, next time you see a status like "needs rebuild" or" bad merges" or whatever you can click status and see exactly which MP is the problems. Lots of juicy details in there
<michi> Maybe a separate button, rather than a link, with a label such as “View logs” or some such.
<michi> Sweet, thanks!
<robru> michi: also if you expand the audit logs the timestamps are all links to logs
<michi> Yes, that one I figured out in the past.
<michi> Somehow, I didn’t mistake those for headings instead of links.
<michi> I think it’s because most of the headings near the top of the page are *not* links, and only “Status” and “Request ID” are.
<robru> michi: I'll think about making the link more obvious
<michi> In my brain, all the black headings mentally blank out the orange ones.
<michi> Not a big deal.
<michi> And, now that I know, it’s no longer an issue.
<michi> But someone else might experience the same thing.
<robru> Yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (xenial/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1836 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1836 Proposed pocket (yakkety/repowerd). Release pocket (vivid/repowerd, xenial/repowerd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1836 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1845 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (xenial/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/acc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1845 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Dependency wait (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8). Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1847 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8). REJECTED queue (vivid/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Failed to build (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/qtsystems-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsystems-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1744 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Dependency wait (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1744 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1847 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1529 Bad merges (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8). REJECTED queue (vivid/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Successfully built
<Mirv> staging now spends the first few minutes after boot in handling media-hub crash before it's usable
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1846 Successfully built
<om26er> Hi! I am not able to apt-upgrade my device, seems a new version of repowerd is causing it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23084658/
<om26er> alf_, ^
<om26er> does the package need to be upgraded from recovery or something ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugi
<rvr> sil2100: I think we are missing the indicator-keyboard translations in the language pack
<sil2100> rvr: yes, I know, Saviq poked me about that already
<sil2100> But I wanted to know if we're exporting those to LP actually
<rvr> sil2100: https://translations.launchpad.net/indicator-keyboard
<sil2100> rvr: I don't see them here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+lang/es
<sil2100> Can't remember what needs to be done to get them to the rtm 15.04 series
<sil2100> I guess someone might need to upload the templates there manually?
<rvr> sil2100: I talked to dpm and he can do it, but I have to send him the list
<sil2100> rvr: what list?
<rvr> sil2100: In that page, lots of projects are missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1847 Failed to build (vivid/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (vivid/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1824 QA Signoff: Approved
<alf_> om26er: Hi! Repowerd needs special treatment to upgrade manually, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/repowerd
<alf_> om26er: the issue is that on devices we mount-bind a file from android container
<alf_> om26er: which device is this, btw?
<om26er> alf_, ah, ok, I undestand.
<om26er> alf_, its arale
<alf_> om26er: ack
<om26er> alf_, thanks, just needed to unmount that file  and it worked fine.
<alf_> om26er: yw, note that with that file not mounted repowerd doesn't get the device specific config, so some things may no work properly (e.g. autobrightness). It's best to reboot.
<om26er> alf_, yep, already did.
<alf_> great
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1847 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 QA Signoff: Failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1824 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity). Successfully built (yakkety/libindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtubuntu). Ready to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1824 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ofono). Release pocket (vivid/ofono, xenial/ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/usensord, xenial/usensord, yakkety/usensord)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
<jhodapp> Mirv, re: staging: what media-hub crash?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/usensord, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/usensord, yakkety/usensord)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1847 Currently building (vivid/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (vivid/qtbase-opensource-src)
<dobey> kenvandine: any luck understanding the content-hub failures?
<Mirv> jhodapp: filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1616470 now from the .crash on my krillin
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1616470 not found
<Mirv> (private)
<Mirv> (although my krillin doesn't have anything private at the moment)
<jhodapp> Mirv, why is that private? I can't view it
<Mirv> jhodapp: that's what LP does by default as the attachments could contain private information. I made it public now.
<jhodapp> ok
<jhodapp> Mirv, is that a yakkety image?
<jhodapp> Mirv, what exactly is that image...I've never seen this crash anywhere else
<jhodapp> and that's old untouched code according to the backtrace
<Mirv> jhodapp: staging is xenial
<Mirv> jhodapp: we don't care much about yakkety, but we do about xenial since that's our next stable
<Mirv> jhodapp: up to now xenial hasn't been used by many, but it's increasing as we're enabling it now for arm64 etc
<jhodapp> Mirv, ok...there's something different about Xenial then that's causing this crash
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1847 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1848 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-extras, yakkety/camera-app). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-extras). Needs building (vivid/camera-app, xenial/camera-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1848 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 yakkety/messaging-app: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/group-chat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (vivid/camera-app, vivid/ubuntu-ui-extras, xenial/camera-app, yakkety/camera-app)
<Saviq> davmor2, sil2100, any idea about when we can start landing post-OTA13?
<davmor2> Saviq: the clue is in the question
<sil2100> Saviq: I think the current plan is to do that post-Final-Freeze
<davmor2> Saviq: won't be till at least after jibel is back :)
<sil2100> Saviq: so on Monday
<Saviq> ack
<sil2100> We'll have a snapshot and the first RC by then
<Saviq> yup, thanks, will try and have our first silo ready by then - davmor2 you should look forward to it https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/+activereviews ;)
<davmor2> Saviq: Nope I hate you so much I'm going on holiday next week to avoid it ;)
 * Saviq shakes fist
<davmor2> Saviq: it'll be one of the victors you'll need to be nice too :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (yakkety/content-hub). Dependency wait (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-h
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1848 Failed to build (yakkety/signon). Successfully built (vivid/signon, xenial/signon)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> dobey, i've finally got a working testbed... it's running now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> dobey, i'll let you know how it goes after lunch
 * kenvandine grabs food
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1847 Currently building (vivid/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (vivid/qtbase-opensource-src)
<dobey> kenvandine: cool. need to get luncy myself :)
<dobey> err
<dobey> lunch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity8). Dependency wait (vivid/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Needs building (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine). Successfully buil
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono). Uploading build (xenial/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs building (vivid/unity8)
<robru> Are there any projects hosted in git in lp other than libhybris? Preferably one where MPs are used...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/qtmir). Dependency wait (vivid/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 Preparing packages
<robru> Saviq: do you know anybody eager to see git support in bileto?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1833 Diff missing
<Saviq> robru, alf_'s repowerd's git primarily
<robru> Saviq: thanks
<robru> alf_: are you using git MPs in Launchpad?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (yakkety/content-hub). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/qtmir). Failed to build (yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gle
<alf_> robru: not in anger yet, blocked waiting on our CI jenkaas to become fully functional with git (which is in progress)
<robru> alf_: can you point me at an MP with a commit message set? Need one for testing
<alf_> robru: I don't have any that haven't been merged, but I can create a dummy one if you would like
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
<robru> alf_: yeah if you don't mind that'd be great
<alf_> robru: Will that be really merged into trunk? (so that I know what to put in it)
<robru> alf_: no no it's just for dev purposes, won't go anywhere
<robru> alf_: oh, does repowerd have a debian directory in master branch?
<alf_> robru: do you have a preference about the number of revisions (over master) in the branch?
<robru> alf_: at least one
<robru> alf_: and no conflicts
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 Successfully built
<alf_> robru: of course, but do you want more than one? :)
<robru> alf_: doesn't matter. If you want to
<alf_> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/repowerd/+git/repowerd/+merge/303840
<alf_> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/repowerd/+git/repowerd/+merge/303841
<alf_> robru: 1 and 2 revisions respectively
<robru> alf_: thanks!
<alf_> robru: yw
<kenvandine> dobey, good news i got it to fail here
<dobey> kenvandine: ok. hopefully you can tell what is going wrong then :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1833 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugi
<jgdx> trainguards: are yakkety u8 autopackage tests expected to pass now?
<kenvandine> dobey, i can't seem to run the damn service in the session when it drops me to a shell
<robru> jgdx: not sure, sorry
<robru> Mirv: still around? ^
<dobey> kenvandine: and you just run the test script?
<kenvandine> i run the test script and it fails
<kenvandine> if i try to run the service with logging enabled, it fails to register on dbus
<kenvandine> and there is no other service running
<dobey> do the tests start a private session bus?
<kenvandine> they must
<dobey> i guess so because they are using xvfb
<kenvandine> but i'm not able to figure it out
<dobey> and so dbus autolaunch works with that, because there's a display
 * kenvandine is still beating on it
<kenvandine> dobey, i tried adding the service in the test script
 * kenvandine fiddles more
<kenvandine> woot, got it :)
<kenvandine> ** (process:32623): WARNING **: Unable to find job 'application-legacy': GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name com.ubuntu.Upstart was not provided by any .service files
<kenvandine> ** (process:32623): WARNING **: Unable to get job path
<kenvandine> dobey, that looks suspect
<dobey> tedg: ^^^
<kenvandine> upstart isn't installed in the chroot
<dobey> kenvandine: if you install it, does it fix the tests?
<kenvandine> no
<tedg> So it won't be able to get the job path, are you trying to start a job?
<tedg> It shouldn't be able to do that either wthout Upstart
<kenvandine> it needs application-legacy
<kenvandine> so ubuntu-app-launch
<kenvandine> installing that doesn't fix it either
<kenvandine> tedg, it needs to start a legacy job
<tedg> kenvandine: How does it start a job without Upstart?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Cancelled build (yakkety/content-hub). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/qtmir). Failed to build (yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, 
<tedg> kenvandine: It seems like you'd need an Upstart user session for that.
<kenvandine> it uses ubuntu_app_launch_start_application
<kenvandine> that's all we're doing
<tedg> I'd be shocked if that ever worked :-)
<kenvandine> this worked before
<kenvandine> it was failing on vivid for some reason
<tedg> It must be using a session setup by the test environment or something.
<kenvandine> but worked in xenial and yakkety
<kenvandine> maybe... and i might not be running it the same way
<kenvandine> it took forever just to figure out the voodoo to get autopkgtest to run at all
<tedg> So you'll need to get upstart --user running, and then have it connect to your dbus session.
<kenvandine> how?
<kenvandine> if i start it in the dbus session, will that work?
<tedg> Maybe :-)
<tedg> You'll probably want to adjust the startup signal so that it doesn't start everything.
<tedg> And then you'll need to call initctl notify-dbus-address "$DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS"
<tedg> That'll have it connect to your bus.
<kenvandine>  --startup-event=NAME
<kenvandine> ?
<tedg> kenvandine: --no-startup-event
<dobey> eww
<kenvandine> tedg, how did this work before?
<dobey> kenvandine: i'm guessing "a web of lies"
<tedg> kenvandine: I'm seriously questioning that it did. But I believe you :-)
<kenvandine> it's marked as a regression because it passed before :)
<kenvandine> it did always fail on vivid though, which i hated
<Mirv> jgdx: robru: yes, they should pass but occasionally still need a retry because of an unfixed flaky test (fix coming via UITK to one flaky test)
<kenvandine> tedg, still no joy
<dobey> kenvandine: but are you certain the passing tests were validly passing, and not just magical?
<kenvandine> maybe magical :)
<kenvandine> tedg, still complains it can't find application-legacy
<tedg> kenvandine: initctl list ?
<kenvandine> upstart --user--no-startup-event &
<kenvandine> initctl notify-dbus-address $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<kenvandine> ?
<tedg> Hoping a space between --user and --no-startup-event ?
<kenvandine> oh my :)
<kenvandine> freaking nano
<kenvandine> same thing
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23085723/
<kenvandine> tedg, that's the script i'm running in the testbed
<kenvandine> i'm in the debug shell autopkgtest dropped me in
<tedg> kenvandine: Can you throw in an "initctl list" to see if it has the job?
<kenvandine> looks like it must be getting the jobs on the host?
<tedg> Well it should read them from /usr/share/upstart/sessions
<kenvandine> indicator-application start/running, process 10770
<kenvandine> indicator-transfer start/running, process 10693
<kenvandine> unicast-local-avahi stop/waiting
<kenvandine> update-notifier-crash stop/waiting
<kenvandine> upstart-udev-bridge start/running, process 10479
<kenvandine> application stop/waiting
<kenvandine> click-user-hooks stop/waiting
<kenvandine> untrusted-helper-logrotate stop/waiting
<kenvandine> update-notifier-hp-firmware stop/waiting
<kenvandine> xsession-init stop/waiting
<kenvandine> unity8-dash stop/waiting
<kenvandine> application-legacy stop/waiting
<kenvandine> url-dispatcher start/running, process 10481
<kenvandine> url-dispatcher-update-user stop/waiting
<kenvandine> dbus start/running, process 10474
<kenvandine> history-daemon stop/waiting
<kenvandine> no-pinentry-gnome3 stop/waiting
<kenvandine> ubuntu-push-client stop/waiting
<kenvandine> update-notifier-cds stop/waiting
<kenvandine> application-failed stop/waiting
<tedg> Hmm, so not the local Upstart at all.
<kenvandine> gnome-keyring-ssh stop/waiting
<kenvandine> gnome-session (Unity) start/running, process 10655
<kenvandine> telephony-service-indicator stop/waiting
<kenvandine> unity7 start/running, process 26555
<kenvandine> upstart-dbus-session-bridge start/running, process 10516
<kenvandine> sync-monitor stop/waiting
<kenvandine> click-scope-departments-db stop/waiting
<kenvandine> indicator-network-secret-agent stop/waiting
<kenvandine> ssh-agent stop/waiting
<tedg> Someone needs to kick this kenvandine guy ;-)
<kenvandine> address-book-service stop/waiting
<kenvandine> gpg-agent start/running
<kenvandine> indicator-messages start/running, process 10694
<kenvandine> logrotate stop/waiting
<kenvandine> url-dispatcher-refresh stop/waiting
<kenvandine> indicator-bluetooth start/running, process 10695
<kenvandine> unity-panel-service start/running, process 10662
<kenvandine> url-dispatcher-update-system stop/waiting
<kenvandine> hud start/running, process 10642
<kenvandine> im-config start/running
<kenvandine> notify-cgmanager stop/waiting
<kenvandine> unity-gtk-module stop/waiting
<kenvandine> session-migration stop/waiting
<kenvandine> upstart-dbus-system-bridge start/running, process 10518
<kenvandine> at-spi2-registryd start/running, process 10654
<kenvandine> indicator-power start/running, process 10696
<kenvandine> msyncd stop/waiting
<kenvandine> smart-scopes-proxy stop/waiting
<kenvandine> untrusted-helper-type-end stop/waiting
<kenvandine> update-notifier-release stop/waiting
<kenvandine> indicator-datetime start/running, process 10699
<kenvandine> indicator-keyboard start/running, process 10701
<kenvandine> mediascanner-2.0 start/running, process 10488
<kenvandine> pay-service-trust-stored stop/waiting
<kenvandine> unity-settings-daemon start/running, process 10644
<kenvandine> indicator-sound start/running, process 12869
<kenvandine> unity8-policy-kit stop/waiting
<kenvandine> untrusted-helper stop/waiting
<kenvandine> upstart-file-bridge start/running, process 10552
<kenvandine> address-book-updater stop/waiting
<kenvandine> bamfdaemon start/running, process 10599
<kenvandine> gnome-keyring stop/waiting
<kenvandine> window-stack-bridge start/running, process 10491
<kenvandine> indicator-network stop/waiting
<kenvandine> application-click stop/waiting
<kenvandine> application-logrotate stop/waiting
<sil2100> uh
<kenvandine> indicator-printers start/running, process 10707
<kenvandine> re-exec stop/waiting
<kenvandine> upstart-event-bridge stop/waiting
<kenvandine> unity8 stop/waiting
<kenvandine> scope-registry stop/waiting
<kenvandine> unity-panel-service-lockscreen stop/waiting
<kenvandine> indicator-session start/running, process 10713
<kenvandine> tone-generator stop/waiting
<kenvandine> unity8-filewatcher stop/waiting
<kenvandine> unity-mock-indicator-service stop/waiting
<kenvandine> whoops!
<kenvandine> that was supposed to be the pastebin url :)
<kenvandine> i'd happily take the rest of the day off :)
<dobey> bad ken
<tedg> kenvandine: Try installing UAL on your host :-)
<kenvandine> i have it :)
<tedg> Ah, I see it now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Merging to trunk
<tedg> kenvandine: So try initctl --session to make sure you're using the test bus
<tedg> And that the env is setup and all that
<kenvandine> tedg, after upstart --user?
<tedg> kenvandine: After notifying of the dbus session address
<tedg> So it can connect
<kenvandine> tedg, what command?
<kenvandine> it's complaining to me
<tedg> I wonder if this is a cgmanager issue...
<tedg> Vivid would have cgmanager running by default, but Xenial and Yakkety wouldn't.
<kenvandine> initctl: missing command
<tedg> Huh, that's in the upstart package, wonder if /sbin/ isn't in your path?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> it's not the path
<kenvandine> Try `initctl --help' for more information.
<kenvandine> i guess it needs a command after --session ?
<tedg> Yes, list is good
<tedg> Don't paste it into the channel though
<kenvandine> initctl: Name "com.ubuntu.Upstart" does not exist
<kenvandine> it was a short list :)
<tedg> kenvandine: Throw a sleep in, just to see if it hasn't connected
<kenvandine> same thing
<kenvandine> it's not starting upstart
<tedg> kenvandine: So what environment is autopkg running in? Do you have some sort of ssession?
<kenvandine> i'm in a root shell
<kenvandine> that it dropped me into
<kenvandine> tedg, is upstart dbus activated?
<tedg> kenvandine: No
<tedg> I'm curious how this works with libpam-cgfs as well.
<tedg> kenvandine: Can you just throw a "ps -ef | grep init" into the script to see what we have?
<tedg> Feel like we need to reduce the variables some.
<kenvandine> all it shows is my host init process
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> tedg, so i guess the lack of init is an issue
<tedg> Yeah, I just can't figure out how it ever worked....
<kenvandine> i'm not sure if the tests britney runs use a chroot
<tedg> You really like, need a session, to have things connect together.
<kenvandine> like i'm in now
<kenvandine> i just couldn't get anything else to work well enough to get this far
<kenvandine> :)
<tedg> I guess to do this, I'd flip it around and have it setup X, start the Upstart session and make your tests a session job. Then have it start the tests job.
<kenvandine> i can't imagine that would help at all
<dobey> kenvandine: it doesn't matter if it's a chroot, lxc, or vm; it doesn't start a session in any case
<tedg> But that's kinda complicated.
<dobey> kenvandine: so my guess is that the tests never actually worked properly
<kenvandine> surely content-hub isn't the only package with a test that requires a dbus service to be running
<kenvandine> i guess it's more than that
<kenvandine> needs working ubuntu-app-launch too
<dobey> well it's not the dbus service, but upstart with a session in particular that is the problem here
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1833 Diff missing
<dobey> trainguards: can someone please delete the ubuntu-app-launch source from silo 072 please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1849 Preparing packages
<robru> dobey: done
<dobey> robru: thanks
<robru> dobey: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Cancelled build (yakkety/content-hub). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/qtmir). Failed to build (yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
<dobey> kenvandine: are you still trying to figure out how to fix the tests to work, or are you doing to disable them?
<kenvandine> dobey, considering disabling them, but first i'm running them for yakkety
<dobey> well they will fail there too :)
<kenvandine> i assume so
<kenvandine> but i would really like to know why they've been passing for like a year
<kenvandine> or the failure was getting ignored
<kenvandine> Restrictions: isolation-machine
<dobey> ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click). Uploading build (yakkety/unity-scope-click)
<kenvandine> maybe i should add that... so they are skipped unless run on their own machine
<kenvandine> for tests that will fail in a simple container or chroot
<dobey> would be nice if there was a "unity8-session" restriction
<kenvandine> indeed
<dobey> kenvandine: you're using adt-run to run the tests?
<kenvandine> autopkgtest
<dobey> huh
<kenvandine> it's the same thing :)
<kenvandine> one's a link to the other
<kenvandine> i read somewhere that adt-run was deprecated or something
<kenvandine> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 Jul  7 06:15 /usr/bin/adt-run -> autopkgtest
<dobey> oh
<dobey> well try --setup-commands ubuntu-touch-session
<kenvandine> ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1849 Failed to build
<kenvandine> i think that needs a command to run
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1849 Preparing packages
<dobey> or a script that's in /usr/share/autopkgtest/setup-commands/
<dobey> which ubuntu-touch-session is
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> i can try
<dobey> it should start a user session with an xvfb and upstart running.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1849 Failed to build
<kenvandine> dobey, same nonsense :/
 * kenvandine disables test
<dobey> kenvandine: :( well, i don't think it'd help in production anyway, as there's no way to define that your tests need it, afaik
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> tedg, dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/isolation-machine_for_tests/+merge/303860
<kenvandine> that effectively disables them, but in theory would run them if the environment was right
<kenvandine> there's also a "Classes" directive we could set but i couldn't figure out what would be appropriate
<dobey> kenvandine: well, approved. silo up!
<kenvandine> there's desktop
<kenvandine> dobey, silo 4
<tedg> I think we need to force merge first, or you'll get the wrong bazaar branch.
<robru> holy spit, first successful build of a git branch: https://requests.ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/log/1215/build/38/info/
<dobey> tedg: oh yeah, true
<tedg> robru: Great, can't wait to remove python2 from my machine :-)
<tedg> kenvandine: So should I force merge my silo then?
<robru> tedg: maybe in a week or two. it's just a successful build, it's not feature parity (still need to attribute authors, and finalize, and unit tests).
<dobey> tedg: you will never remove python2
<dobey> tedg: yeah i think we have to force merge
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1830 QA Signoff: Approved
<kenvandine> tedg, oh.. yeah i need you too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-transfer). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-location). Successfully built (vivid/hud, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1834 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-datetime). Proposed pocket (yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/qtorganizer5-eds)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-push). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-push). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-push)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1850 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/gsettings-ub
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Failed to build (yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 Dependency wait (vivid/nuntium, xenial/nuntium, xenial/ubuntu-push, yakkety/nuntium). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-push). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (xenial/dh-golang, xenial/golang-1.6, yakkety/dh-golang, yakkety/golang-1.6). Successfully built (vivid/ciborium, vivid/dh-golang, vivid/golang-1.6, xenial/ciborium, yakkety/ciborium)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1847 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-network, xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/hud, yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-messages, yakkety/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, yakkety/hud, yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-network). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version mi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-
<robru> Somebody build something
<dobey> uhm ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Successfully built
<robru> dobey: thanks. Just testing PPA descriptions updated correctly
<jgdx> jibel, hey, I think we could mark [1] ready for QA. The failing test is due to missing deps on yakkety only. Not likely introduced by the mps. [1] https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Currently building (xenial/thumbnailer, yakkety/thumbnailer). Failed to build (vivid/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, yakkety/persistent-cache-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Currently building (yakkety/thumbnailer). Failed to build (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, yakkety/persistent-cache-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-push). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-push)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Failed to build (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer, yakkety/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, yakkety/persistent-cache-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1473 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-power). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-power)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1473 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-power). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-power)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-push). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-push)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1850 Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub). Uploading build (yakkety/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 vivid/unity-api: debdiff failed: see log for details
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Chroot problem (vivid/ubuntu-push). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-push)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir). Failed to build (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1850 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (xenial/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-frame
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Currently building (xenial/mcloud). Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (xenial/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framew
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (xenial/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/acc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1846 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/mir, xenial/mir)
<alf_> ubuntu-qa: Hi! Can I please get a rebuild of unity8/amd64 for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1845/landing-010-vivid/excuses.html , it's a flaky unity8 test.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1846 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1830 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Publishing packages
<mardy> trainguards: can please someone explain me what the "UNAPPROVED queue" is? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Proposed pocket (yakkety/address-book-app). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1830 Proposed pocket (yakkety/media-hub). Release pocket (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub)
<Mirv> mardy: it's this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= - basically where everything for stable releases goes first, and stable release updates team approves or disaproves them going in to the proposed (where they spend the minimum of 7 days before goint to full updates location)
<Mirv> mardy: you could poke https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sru/+members , yours have been in the queue for quite a while now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 QA Signoff: Ready
<mardy> Mirv: thanks, I'll try to find one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1849 Preparing packages
<mardy> Mirv: about the qt 5.6 dbus issue, what is the plan? Will you land an updated version into yakkety, or are you waiting on something from me?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
<Mirv> mardy: so I'd land if it qtbase would not fail that one test thanks to libc 2.24 (probably), but yes it'll eventually get to yakkety. it'd be good to get the +2 on the codereview regardless so that we're sure upstream will go that way too.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1846 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1849 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Currently building (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework). Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (xenial/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/storage-framework). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (xenial/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/storage-framework). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/st
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1852 Successfully built
<mardy> ubuntu-qa: is it possible for someone to already approve this no change rebuild? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1852
<rvr> mardy: I'll do it when the automated signoff is ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1852 QA Signoff: Approved
<davmor2> rvr, mardy: done but it won't do anything till automation is finished
<davmor2> rvr: it is just a version number bump :)
<mardy> davmor2, rvr: thanks, and ok, I'll wait
<alf_> rvr: Hi! Could you please trigger a rebuild of unity8/amd64 for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1845/landing-010-vivid/excuses.html , it's a flaky unity8 test.
<rvr> alf_: The man for that is sil2100
<alf_> rvr: thanks
<alf_> sil2100: ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1529 Bad merges (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 Successfully built
<sil2100> alf_: on it
<alf_> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> Should re-run soon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1824 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1830 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/maliit-framework, xenial/musescore, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 QA Signoff: Approved
<jgdx> sil2100, hey, could you mark https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 as qa ready?
<jgdx> or jibel ^
<sil2100> jgdx: QA needs to make a decision regarding such things, jibel is away this week but davmor2 can take a look
<sil2100> jgdx: what's the reason for the failing tests in yakkety?
<jgdx> sil2100, I have no idea but it's been like this for weeks
<jgdx> sil2100, and thanks
<sil2100> jgdx: maybe it only needs a re-run, since yakkety should be in better state now
<sil2100> Were re-runs attempted recently?
<jgdx> sil2100, not for yakkety for uss, no.
<davmor2> sil2100: please, as far as I can tell there have been silos with automated passing on yakkety unless something else broke it
<sil2100> jgdx: ok, let me try re-running then
<jgdx> sil2100, okay
<jgdx> thanks
<sil2100> Let's wait for those a bit and get back to this once they fail again
<jgdx> sil2100, davmor2: you guys looked at why it failed though, right?
<jgdx> “ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts” has uninstallable dependencies. We didn't even change that package.
<Mirv> jgdx: sil2100: davmor2: there shouldn't be a reason for tests failing in yakkety anymore. there are for example UITK tests that are completely green with the same tests https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1808/landing-094-yakkety/excuses.html
<sil2100> jgdx: I saw dependency issues, which can mean it was run some time ago during the yakkety-proposed issues
<davmor2> Mirv: that's what I said above ;)
<Mirv> or there might be reasons but hey should be found out
<jgdx> sil2100, it was run yesterday
<Mirv> davmor2: right
<Mirv> sil2100: weirdly though those are recent runs, something might have broken yakkety. they are from yesterday and today.
<sil2100> hm, didn't check the timestamps, assumed that jgdx meant those are old runs
<Mirv> though it's the release pocket, I don't have upgrade problems on my yakkety installations at least
<Mirv> sil2100: well it certainly sounded like that until I started looking at the timestamps
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Preparing packages
<Mirv> reruns should fail fairly fast though if there's still a problem since it's in that package installation phase
<jgdx> that is meager comfort at this point ;)
<davmor2> Mirv: hmmm I know there is an issue with online account that you are aware of and that seems to be the package under blame on yakkety
<davmor2> Mirv: but as far as I can tell the package is installed on yakkety desktop just not working :(
<jgdx> sil2100, did you restart the yakkety tests?
<jgdx> (I can't confirm this anywhere it seems)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1850 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Preparing packages
<Mirv> davmor2: I'm not aware of online account issue
<Mirv> davmor2: oh you mean the oxide crash bug?
<Mirv> davmor2: shouldn't prevent installation yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1854 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1837 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1855 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1856 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1857 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1858 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1859 QA Signoff: Ready
<oSoMoN> trainguards: is the "Destination version missing from changelog" message something that can prevent a landing from happening, or can it be safely ignored (in that case that’s for webbrowser-app where a no-change rebuild was triggered by Mirv but the corresponding changelog entry wasn’t committed back to lp:webbrowser-app)
<oSoMoN> ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Preparing packages
<Mirv> oSoMoN: oh, sorry, that was a crazy day when I did those ones. it won't prevent a landing, we have an option to force it and there's no harm overriding no-change rebuild changelog entries.
<oSoMoN> Mirv, cool, thanks
<Mirv> oSoMoN: but if you don't mind a rebuild I can update the trunk too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-push). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-push). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-push)
<jgdx> rvr, hey, re: bug 1616857 — it seems silo 23 solves this issue, so maybe mterry (silo owner) can speculate on why it currently crashes.
<ubot5> bug 1616857 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Background panel crashes System Settings" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616857
<rvr> jgdx: Oh, nice
<rvr> jgdx: What does silo 23 do?
<jgdx> rvr, fixes a couple of hacks and is a bit more defensive in how it refers to stuff on disk. Might be the fix right there
<rvr> bzoltan: Silo 94 approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-push). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-push)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Preparing packages
<Mirv> apw: how about another binNEW review for bzoltan? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-094/+sourcepub/6828771/+listing-archive-extra : libubuntumetrics5 libubuntumetrics5-dev libubuntumetrics5-private-dev qml-module-ubuntu-metrics  and https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-094/+sourcepub/6828770/+listing-archive-extra :
<Mirv> libubuntumetrics5-gles libubuntumetrics5-gles-dev
<bzoltan> Mirv:  yes,
<Mirv> so those binary packages for all archs from the two sources are trying to get into yakkety archives
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
<jgdx> sil2100, any progress on the tests for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1800 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1845 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1800 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1850 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, xenial/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/libertine). Needs building (vivid/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1800 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Proposed pocket (yakkety/telepathy-qt). Release pocket (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir). Failed to build (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1850 QA Signoff: Ready
<kenvandine> dobey, silo 4 is in the QA queue :)
<dobey> how big is the queue? :P
<jgdx> davmor2, hey, we need to move on for silo 17, please
<davmor2> kenvandine: did you see the bug about content-hub on the mailing it's not transferring files if the app is closed?
<kenvandine> dobey, big
<kenvandine> davmor2, no... it can't transfer files to apps that are closed though
<kenvandine> unless it's during downloads
<dobey> jibel: ^^ can we fast-track silo 4? it's a trivial change to autopkgtests config only, because they need a working user session to function. it's holding up some stuff in proposed migration, so if we could get it landed asap, that'd be awesome
<davmor2> kenvandine: that is when it is happening
<davmor2> dobey: jibel is on holiday
<kenvandine> i hope download manager didn't break :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: it works fine if the app is open
<dobey> davmor2: can you do that then? :)
<davmor2> dobey: no :P
<dobey> :(
<dobey> the yak is sad
<jgdx> it is
<davmor2> dobey: but I can have a look after
<davmor2> jgdx: 17?
<jgdx> davmor2, yep, we feel it is very unlikely these branches introduce dep failures for unity8 and uss-online-accounts on yakkety only
<davmor2> jgdx: this is the vibrations silo right?
<dobey> really wish we'd run autopkgtests with proposed
<jgdx> davmor2, right
<davmor2> dobey: we do that's why it breaks so much
<jgdx> kenvandine, we did change some things in UDM pertaining to restoring downloads.
<dobey> davmor2: no, we don't, that's why it breaks so much :)
<dobey> davmor2: we build against proposed, but the autopkgtests for silos run without proposed
<davmor2> dobey: ah sorry yes you are right :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, davmor2: it could be the udm change or something's broken in the browser
<kenvandine> i think more likely something in download manager :/
<kenvandine> nothing changed in content-hub
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm not all that familiar with the download manager integration
 * kenvandine captures some logs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/maliit-framework, xenial/musescore, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... it's a crash in UAL
<kenvandine> content-hub-service is actually crashing
<kenvandine> so not related to download manager
<kenvandine> 0xf7238830 in ubuntu_app_launch_get_primary_pid () from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libubuntu-app-launch.so.3
<jgdx> huh
<kenvandine> so it's tedg's fault not your fault :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, I would've blamed it all on Elleo :p
<kenvandine> but he's out this week :)
 * jgdx chokes on coffee
 * tedg reads backlog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Preparing packages
<tedg> kenvandine: jgdx: is there a backtrace?
<kenvandine> just got one
<kenvandine> tedg, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23088956/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (xenial/qtmir). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gl
<tedg> kenvandine: Hmm, debug symbols? That's not very conclusive :-)
<kenvandine> tedg, i know...
<kenvandine> tedg, so it only crashes if the app isn't running
<kenvandine> if the app is running, no crash
<kenvandine> tedg, that should be telling... right?
<kenvandine> tedg, the only device i have handy to install debug symbols on has like 10mb free space :/
<kenvandine> we should add content-hub transfers to UAL's testplan :)
<tedg> kenvandine: So, possibly. I mean we're checking an array that is length zero, but that should throw an exception that we catch.
<tedg> kenvandine: The only obvious thing is that it's crashing instead of throwing an exception, but that'd be assuming STL is broken. Which seems unlikely.
<jgdx> mterry, hey, the background panel started crashing on rc-proposed, and your branch fixes it. Any theories? :)
<tedg> kenvandine: Can you do it with G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all ?
<tedg> kenvandine: That might give more info
<kenvandine> sure
<jgdx> mterry, it basically means we need to land your silo asap. I've reviewed the branch and it looks and works well!
<mterry> jgdx: haha what?
<jgdx> mterry, so no theories :p
<mterry> jgdx: that's tricky... it's a three-part MP (unity-system-compositor, u-s-s, and u8).  The u8 one isn't approved yet
<kenvandine> tedg, that gives me like nothing
<kenvandine> ** (process:19782): DEBUG: Adding instance for job 'application-click': com.ubuntu.telegram_telegram_2.2.30.0
<mterry> jgdx: I mean, we can prioritize getting it approved...
<mterry> Just saying not ready this second
<kenvandine> mterry, we have no clue why it just started crashing :)
<mterry> kenvandine, jgdx: I'll help look and see why my branch would change anything
<tedg> kenvandine: Run under valgrind?
<mterry> Maybe we can get a minimal fix branch
<tedg> kenvandine: Thinking you might have a memory issue.
<jgdx> mterry, okay, that's fine. I will prepare a second fix, in case we don't get that three way silo in order.
<kenvandine> a memory issue that was introduced by the UAL change?
<kenvandine> nothing else has landed besides your rebuild
<tedg> kenvandine: UAL is pretty chatty with debug messages.
<tedg> kenvandine: Could be, don't know, but it seems like getting the PID is probably an unlikely place for it to break.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> tedg, i just confirmed with a device i haven't upgraded that it doesn't crash with libubuntu-app-launch2
 * kenvandine updates and install valgrind
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1861 Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
<tedg> kenvandine: Bummer, but both good and bad :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 QA Signoff: Ready
<tedg> kenvandine: So I need to share to an app but ensure the app that I'm sharing to isn't running?
<kenvandine> tedg, right
<kenvandine> content-hub-service will crash
<kenvandine> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23089035/
<kenvandine> tedg, i don't see anything that looks related
<kenvandine> tedg, with debug symbols http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23089048/
<tedg> kenvandine: Oh, I was just heading for that... hmm, okay. Let me see if I can write a test to break it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtmir, yakkety/content-hub). Failed to build (yakkety/libertine). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/apparmor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Successfully built
<tedg> kenvandine: Okay, I found the issue, I'll propose a branch.
<kenvandine> thx!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, yakkety/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, yakkety/libertine). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1862 Successfully built
<tedg> kenvandine: Do you have a content-hub silo you want this in? https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/primary-pid-no-app/+merge/303940
<tedg> kenvandine: Otherwise we can land it separately.
<kenvandine> separately please
<kenvandine> it's critical
<kenvandine> so less friction alone :)
<tedg> kenvandine: Do you have a bug number?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> reported on the phone mailing list and davmor2  :)
<davmor2> tedg: there isn't one I'm aware of I just made kenvandine of it from the mailing list
<davmor2> tedg: if you need one I can throw one together
<tedg> davmor2: Nope, just making sure I get all the i
<tedg> 's dotted and t's crossed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Preparing packages
<mterry> kenvandine, jgdx: any luck on the USS crash?
<jgdx> mterry, it is on my todo for tonight/tomorrow morning
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (yakkety/content-hub). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, yakkety/libertine). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 yakkety/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/readonly_properties_to_cardtool
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
<robru> Mirv: oSoMoN: sorry guys the recent publish job rollout took that option away so destination version is now fatal for publishing. It can be copied manually this time but I'd like to prevent the nasty habit of clobbering archive uploads
<sil2100> Oh no
<sil2100> Ok, good to know, since it was a normal workflow to clobber certain useless uploads, that was always an acceptable option
<sil2100> But yeah, we can manually copy in such cases
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1864 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1863 Successfully built
<tedg> robru: Do I need to wait for all packages to publish before marking lander approved for automated test runs?
<robru> tedg: no. it will take some time for britney to notice you approved anyway
<tedg> robru: Cool
<rvr> renatu: ping
<renatu> rvr, hey
<rvr> renatu: Hi
<rvr> renatu: How do I add an owncloud calendar to Calendar app?
<rvr> renatu: owncloud is not listed in System Settings > Accounts
<renatu> rvr, you need the latest app version. I think it was not publish in the store yet.
<renatu> rvr, try this one: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1822
<rvr> renatu: Ack
<kenvandine> davmor2, silo 4 just dropped running the autopkgtests, because without an upstart user session they can't work
<kenvandine> davmor2, so it doesn't need testing imo
<kenvandine> it's just to unclog proposed a bit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1849 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, yakkety/libertine). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, yakkety/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
<davmor2> kenvandine: we'll install and test it just to ensure it doesn't break anything, rvr has already marked it fast tracked
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-network)
<rvr> davmor2: kenvandine: Yeah, just to install it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1854 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub, yakkety/content-hub). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, yakkety/libertine). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/apparmor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1864 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1849 Successfully built
<sil2100> rvr: hey! Was indicator-keyboard added to the ubuntu-rtm/15.04 translaitons in the end?
<rvr> sil2100: Nope, I didn't request it :-/
<rvr> sil2100: Is it used by the export scripts?
<rvr> sil2100: Sending an email to dpm, I'll add you to the discussion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1867 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, yakkety/libertine). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial
<rvr> renatu: Silo 53 approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1827 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Successfully built
<rvr> kenvandine: Silo 4 approved
<kenvandine> rvr thx!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1850 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1850 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1868 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/content-hub). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/u
<sil2100> jamesh: hey!
<sil2100> jamesh: could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~vicamo/mediascanner2/add-lib64-for-64bit-android/+merge/303655 ?
<sil2100> jamesh: we would need to get this merge reviewed and released for our arm64 work
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1868 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1850 Proposed pocket (yakkety/content-hub). Release pocket (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1850 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1867 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/snappy-backend-no-find-discover
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/snappy-backend-no-find-discover
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (yakkety/content-hub). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir-gl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Diff missing (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). PPA/bzr version mismatch (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1867 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1849 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/dialer-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, xenial/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/pay-service, vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/pay-service)
<renatu> rvr, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1827 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780 Proposed pocket (yakkety/dialer-app). Release pocket (vivid/dialer-app, xenial/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1867 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1867 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Diff missing (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). PPA/bzr version mismatch (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/sync-monitor). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libqofono, xenial/mediaplayer-app, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1867 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1867 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1827 Proposed pocket (yakkety/sync-monitor). Release pocket (vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1868 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1868 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1849 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/dialer-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, xenial/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1827 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1868 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1849 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1744 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Failed to build (yakkety/sync-monitor). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libqofono, xenial/mediaplayer-app, xenial/sync-monitor, yakkety/a
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1849 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/sync-monitor). Successfully built (vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (yakkety/content-hub). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app). Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1849 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1867 Release pocket
<robru> alf_: hey, if you could push a new commit onto repowerd master and/or one of those branches you gave me, that'd be super (I'm implementing new commit detection)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1864 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1863 QA Signoff: Ready
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1864 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/gallery-app). Successfully built (vivid/gallery-app, xenial/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1863 QA Signoff: Approved
<tedg> Great, thanks ToyKeeper !
<ToyKeeper> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1863 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Chroot problem (xenial/history-service). Currently building (vivid/history-service). Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1863 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Chroot problem (xenial/history-service). Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (xenial/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/acc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (yakkety/content-hub). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alextu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1853 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1800 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1847 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato jhodapp vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1871 yakkety/media-hub: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~vicamo/media-hub/add-lib64-for-64bit-android. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato jhodapp vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1871 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: silo 6 would be nice to have in OTA-13 (if possible), it has a number of minor and low-risk bug fixes, along with a fix for bug #1599146 which would be a nice improvement for users
<ubot5> bug 1599146 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "captcha's don't work on Ubuntu browser" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1599146
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1862 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato jhodapp vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1871 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1849 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1862 Preparing packages
<Mirv> tsdgeos: FYI the qtbase two null checks fix is now in QA queue if you want to vouch for it to get into OTA-13 (I'm not sure how critical the fix is)
<Mirv> at least it should be relatively safe given it is only about additional null checks..
<Mirv> there's a SDK related fix there too which doesn't affect phone usage
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Preparing packages
<sil2100> jamesh: hey!
<jamesh> sil2100: hi
<sil2100> jamesh: did you get my message from yesterday? :)
<sil2100> jamesh: ah, I see you did!
<jamesh> sil2100: yes.  I approved the branch, but it'll still need to go through citrain.
<sil2100> jamesh: thanks, greatly appreciated
<sil2100> :)
<jamesh> sil2100: there are a few other bug reports from the security audit that I'm working on
<jamesh> sil2100: do you need this fix in right now, or can I land it with the others?
<jamesh> i.e. how urgent is it?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i don't know how critical it is either, there were a few crashes in crashes.u.com but not something worth "pushing too much"
<tsdgeos> let's just let it flow
<sil2100> jamesh: when would the rest be ready? Since we're not in a super hurry but, well, we'd need this to get the xenial-arm64 images working
<sil2100> jamesh: so the sooner the better, but no hard deadlines
<jamesh> sil2100: there were three bug reports highlighted by the audit.  Two are trivial, while the last is less so.  I am working on the fix for that one right now though.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: we'll let the nature take its course
<Mirv> we'll let davmor2 free and watch it flow
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please restart https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-067/+build/10666213 for me?
<sil2100> Saviq: done :)
<Saviq> tx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1862 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Currently building (vivid/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network). Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network)
<tsdgeos> what does Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). mean in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com//#/ticket/1550 ?
 * tsdgeos tries to build again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
<Saviq> tsdgeos, usually that one is superseded or something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can click on Status and there's more info
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> well there was un superseded
<tsdgeos> so may be it
<tsdgeos> fixed + rebuilt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1864 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Currently building (vivid/indicator-network). Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (yakkety/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1864 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1845 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1864 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1864 Failed to build (yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Uploading build (vivid/qtmir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1864 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (yakkety/content-hub). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xeni
<abeato> trainguards, would it be possible to retry building silo 12 for arm64/xenial?
<Mirv> abeato: ok
<abeato> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/maliit-framework, xenial/musescore, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Failed to build
<kenvandine> davmor2, can you please put silo 56 is in the queue?  jdstrand said the autopkgtest failures are because they still expect a 13.10 framework.  He's uploading click-apparmor separately to fix the tests
<davmor2> kenvandine: done, your up early aren't you?
<kenvandine> davmor2, yes...
<kenvandine> davmor2, thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1868 QA Signoff: Ready
<kenvandine> davmor2, we've been trying very hard to get silo 37 ready for qa... but dandrader is still trying to fix a deadlock in the qtmir test suite :/
<kenvandine> that's a must have for ota-13
<kenvandine> :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1849 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1845 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1862 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1849 Proposed pocket (yakkety/dialer-app). Release pocket (vivid/dialer-app, xenial/dialer-app)
<rvr> mardy: ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity8)
<rvr> mardy: I need the binary for the mcloud scope
<davmor2> kenvandine: ah the copy/paste silo \o/
<kenvandine> davmor2, indeed... and it depends on silo 56 landing :)
<kenvandine> 56 contains other apparmor fixes too, but most important for me is the pasteboard access :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: ah right okay so 56 has the permissions to enable it
<davmor2> kenvandine: so we need 56 a separate apparmor from the security team and then we can look at 37 possibly if all the rest works
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1864 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1845 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Release pocket (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/gallery-app). Successfully built (vivid/gallery-app, xenial/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service). Failed to build (yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1873 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Currently building (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdecl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Failed to build (vivid/gallery-app, xenial/gallery-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service). Failed to build (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Cancelled build (yakkety/content-hub). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1868 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1868 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1849 Release pocket
<kenvandine> has anyone else been having problems with the silo buildings dieing?
<kenvandine> i keep having to cancel and rebuild arches until they all happen to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1864 Preparing packages
 * kenvandine wonders if that's why qtmir's tests are hanging
<kenvandine> although those hang for all arches reliably
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1873 Failed to build (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
<dbarth> bfiller: it got merged a while ago: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/account-polld/dekko-gmail/+merge/300873
<dbarth> checking the qa boad if there was something odd to not land
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Failed to build (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (yakkety/content-hub). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<bfiller> dbarth, ok, do you see it working for you? doesn't seem to work for me
<dbarth> bfiller: it seems it never landed :/
<bfiller> dbarth, that would explain it (: can we try to get that landed today?
<dbarth> i can't see a log in LP where the bug was closed, yet the branch got merged
<bfiller> dbarth, I see this abandoned silo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1722
<dbarth> indeed
<dbarth> let's try resurrect this one
<dbarth> bfiller: it's building again, we should get a working set of packages in a minute
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1868 Proposed pocket (yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu). Release pocket (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/usensord). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/usensord, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/usensord)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Failed to build (xenial/gallery-app). Successfully built (vivid/gallery-app, yakkety/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1722 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1864 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/snappy-backend
<michi> trainguards: I’m looking for a member of the Touch Release Team. Anyone around?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1873 Preparing packages
<jgdx> tedg, hey, we have another crash in System Settings (Background panel and Phone -> Call Forwarding panel) using silo 70
<jgdx> tedg, here are the traces: background panel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23093299/ and call forwarding: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23093306/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
<dbarth> bfiller: the account-polld changes have landed since then, i think
<dbarth> bfiller: but you need a modified dekko to take that into account; check the one on the citrain ticket
<bfiller> dbarth, ok, has the dekko been released to the store?
<bfiller> we should if it's ready
<dbarth> bfiller: probably not, but with the one from the ticket, i just received 2 push notifications for new emails
<tedg> jgdx: That seems unlikely to be a change from the UAL side, does it break/work with the older UAL?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1873 Failed to build (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Diff missing (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). PPA/bzr version mismatch (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click)
<mterry> jgdx: heads up, landing all pieces of the default-wallpaper trifecta is not going to happen quickly
<mterry> jgdx: ideally we can extract whatever crash-fixer is in there (I looked, didn't seem obvious -- was it just rebuilding the package that did it?)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/usensord, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/usensord, yakkety/usensord)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1874 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> mterry, i we figured the crash out
<kenvandine> settings was never rebuilt against libual3
<kenvandine> mterry, so your silo didn't crash because it was built against libual3
<mterry> kenvandine: perfect makes sense.  I wondered why my branch would have affected a crash  :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugi
<kenvandine> mterry, yeah, that would have been odd :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401 jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Preparing packages
<kgunn> sil2100: you about?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~larryprice/ubuntu-app-launch/recursive-libertine-app-dirs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/qtorganizer5-eds). Successfully built (vivid/qtorganizer5-eds, xenial/qtorganizer5-eds)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1874 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 QA Signoff: Failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Successfully built
<sil2100> kgunn: what's up?
<kgunn> sil2100: hey, long story short....there's a change from michi for
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/new-thumbnailer-methods/+merge/281712
<kgunn> it's one of those that it's best to land when we have other aa recompiles....which we do
<kgunn> so jamie is gonna merge upstream, then dobey is gonna land in silo
<sil2100> kgunn: I think kenvandine has a silo with apparmor changes ready already
<kgunn> sil2100: so it's ideal for it to make ota13
<kgunn> sil2100: right these are to follow fast on the heels of that
<kenvandine> sil2100, it's landed already
<sil2100> kenvandine: ah, ACK
<jdstrand> kgunn: this is for a triple landing?
<sil2100> jdstrand: I suppose so
<jdstrand> vivid overlay, xenial overlay and yakkety?
<kgunn> yep
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> I'm in the process of merging into trunk and will just backport to the overlay branches
<sil2100> jdstrand: thank you!
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, let's get those in then
<dobey> ok
<sil2100> kenvandine: btw. since me and john-mcaleely were wondering, do the apparmor changes you already landed require device tarball rebuilds?
<kenvandine> sil2100, i really don't know
<kenvandine> i was able to install from the silo and it worked
<kenvandine> so i guess not
<kenvandine> jdstrand, ^^
 * john-mcaleely pays attention
<sil2100> I suppose we normally didn't have to rebuild the tarballs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1834 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/qtorganizer5-eds). Proposed pocket (yakkety/address-book-service)
<dobey> sil2100: i guess the tarballs don't include pre-built apparmor cache?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtorganizer5-eds). Successfully built (vivid/qtorganizer5-eds, xenial/qtorganizer5-eds)
<jdstrand> sil2100: the aren't needed for things to work since apparmor will just invalidate the caches of what is shipped in the device tarballs. they should only be needed for devices where you are going to do another manufacturing run with a new tarball (or for people flashing all the time)
<jdstrand> we don't normally rebuild the tarballs. we have for before handing off to the manufacturer or for developers working on a new device
<jdstrand> cwayne would have more details
<jdstrand> kgunn: ok, yakkety (lp:apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu) tagged with 16.10.3, xenial overlay (lp:~ubuntu-security/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/16.04-stable-phone-overlay) tagged with 16.04.9 and vivide overlay (lp:~ubuntu-security/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/1.3-stable-phone-overlay) tagged with 1.3.20
<jdstrand> test plan is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/ClickAppArmor
<kgunn> dobey: can you take it from here? ^
<jdstrand> don't worry about 13.10 framework failures (they were apparently dropped and the testsuite hasn't been updated yet) or click-apparmor autopkgtest failures on yakkety
<jdstrand> those are unrelated. I am working on click-apparmor now
<jdstrand> the QA team is aware of these due to kenvandine's landing yesterday
<dobey> sure
<dobey> as soon as i get lunch :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Diff missing (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). PPA/bzr version mismatch (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Currently building (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, jdstrand, so one possible issue is this means OTA-13 would land with a very slow boot, if the caches are not precomputed in the device tarball
<john-mcaleely> or at least, thats's my belief
<john-mcaleely> but, the problem is we can only pre-compute for what's in the custom tarball, so people with additional apps installed would still see a slow boot
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, sil2100 jdstrand ^ if my understanding is correct, we might want to test and see how long boot takes, and then publicise that?
<davmor2> jdstrand: today
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ok, I suppose we can do a test on the next rc-proposed image
<sil2100> Since I doubt QA will have the capacity to do that today
<jdstrand> john-mcaleely: that is precisely why we are bundling all the default template changes in this update
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: it'll be first boot and be around 10 minutes if it is rebuilding the entire apparmor list I'm not sure about subsequent boots
<jdstrand> I think 10 minutes is long
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> it wasn't nearly that long for me
<jdstrand> it shouldn't be more than 2.5 seconds per profile these days
<kenvandine> maybe 2 minutes tops
<kenvandine> with tons of apps installed
<jdstrand> granted, it is a couple minutes
<davmor2> jdstrand: I stand corrected :)
<davmor2> jdstrand: that is only on first boot though right the new profile is then stored right?
<jdstrand> davmor2: first boot after upgrade, yes. that regenerates the caches that are then used on the 2nd boot and after
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: so if you are happy to have a sucky first boot then it should be fine
<jdstrand> well
<davmor2> jdstrand: were there security updates or anything that you were landing too?
<jdstrand> let's be clear
<jdstrand> it will be 'sucky' regardless of if the device tarballs are updated
<davmor2> jdstrand: not as sucky though right
<jdstrand> because the users will have installed apps that are not precached in the device tarball
<jdstrand> if you want to know how sucky, the worst case is 2.5 seconds per profile (it is actually considerably less most of the time)
<jdstrand> (it's actually closer to 1.5 iirc)
<jdstrand> (or less as an average)
<jdstrand> so look at how many cache files there are in the device tarball and decide if you want to regenerate them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1876 Preparing packages
<davmor2> jdstrand: :)
<jdstrand> also note that the release team approved these changes
<jdstrand> so the decision to have a 'sucky' first boot after upgrade was already made in the general sense. you can decide on whether it is worth it to regenerate the device tarballs
<john-mcaleely> jdstrand, davmor2 yeah, I agree, it's going to be sucky either way (with or without a tarball rebuild)
<john-mcaleely> somehow, the promised speed we claim from development, doesn't materialise in real life
<jdstrand> I'll also point out that we are *way* faster than android's process. what makes it sucky is the lack of feedback
<john-mcaleely> we had the same speed discussion last time (it's fast), and real users spent 10 mins waiting
<john-mcaleely> so, I'm not proposing change, just making sure people like sil2100 know to communicate about this
<davmor2> jdstrand: above my pay grade ;) one for john-mcaleely and Pat I think
<john-mcaleely> agreed, the suck comes from the lack of UI, and that we wont fix at all
<john-mcaleely> (this time)
<jdstrand> john-mcaleely: people have been talking about 10 minutes for years. they fail to acknowledge we made tremendous strides in policy compiles
<jdstrand> it isn't 10 minutes
<jdstrand> or if it is 10 minutes, it isn't cause of apparmor
<john-mcaleely> jdstrand, I think the number of apps people have has outpaced your speed improvements. Like I say, we had real users really report those times
<jdstrand> they'd need 400 apps installed to be 10 minutes
<john-mcaleely> or for some other effect to kick in. ~shrug~
<john-mcaleely> 100's installed have been reported
<john-mcaleely> so we're in the same order of magnitude, for sure
<jdstrand> well, 200 is 5 minutes
<jdstrand> anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<jdstrand> there is a reason why I always seek approval from the release team for changes to default policy
<jdstrand> or rather, ask people to seek approval
<john-mcaleely> I'm not sure that carries the message you hope it does :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 Preparing packages
<john-mcaleely> but we're all aware now, so all sorted
<jdstrand> it does
<jdstrand> :)
<jdstrand> I always say "this will regenerate policy for all apps on all devices. plese seek approval from a release manager and comment here. then I'll commit"
<jdstrand> anyhoo
<jdstrand> yes, everyone here should know within the context of ota13
<john-mcaleely> there's a missing hop then. it didn't make it to the review meeting for ota progress, outside of my folk memory 'apparmor cache rebuilds cause delayed boots'
<john-mcaleely> note  your message does not state:" will cause slow boot" (which is what users see)
<jdstrand> that would be a missing hop then, yes. I'm not involved in that
<jdstrand> well, I do say the bit about slow boot
<john-mcaleely> aha, that's the bit getting lost somewhere then :-)
<jdstrand> I'm just the gatekeeper. I assume that once a release manager has acked the change whatever stuff needs to happen as part of that approval happens
<john-mcaleely> indeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1876 Successfully built
<robru> alf_: ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 QA Signoff: Approved
<alf_> robru: hi! Saw your ping from yesterday, but wasn't sure when you wanted me to push the commit
<robru> alf_: oh right now please
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1857 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click)
<dobey> jdstrand: so i just need to grab the branches and build source packages and upload them to the silo's PPA then?
<alf_> robru: I updated 'branch-for-robru2'
<robru> alf_: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Publishing packages
<jdstrand> dobey: yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Publish failed: Destination version missing from changelog
<kenvandine> robru, what do we need to do to publish silo 6?
<jdstrand> fyi, the click-apparmor autopkgtest failure on yakkety seems to be bug #1615757
<ubot5> bug 1615757 in click (Ubuntu) "click install fails on 16.10, causing user install and autopkgtest failures" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1615757
<kenvandine> it's missing a no change rebuild entry in the changelog for yakkety
<kenvandine> robru, oSoMoN mentioned you had looked at that already?
<robru> kenvandine: right, you have to copy the changelog entry back to the trunk and then rebuild
<jdstrand> cjwatson: hi! when you have a chance could you look at bug #1615757? please see my comments for additional triaging context
<robru> kenvandine: the recent publish job rollout took away the option for overriding that check
<kenvandine> oh... needs a rebuild again :(
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, ^^
<robru> kenvandine: I mean you're a core dev so you could copy it manually if you really wanted to just publish that...
<kenvandine> it's safe to
<dobey> ok
<robru> kenvandine: but generally I'd like to get in the habit of not letting people clobber releases in distro
<kenvandine> but then i have to copy all of them
 * dobey cookes up some packages
<kenvandine> hate to make oSoMoN go through the qa queue again
<oSoMoN> robru, you said yesterday:
<oSoMoN> <robru> Mirv: oSoMoN: sorry guys the recent publish job rollout took that option away so destination version is now fatal for publishing. It can be copied manually this time but I'd like to prevent the nasty habit of clobbering archive uploads
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Maybe, but I haven't really looked much at click for ages ...
<oSoMoN> so I assumed it was fine not to re-add the missing changelog entry *for this one time* (I understand that going forward this will be a blocker)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I'm happy really for anyone to look at it. do you know who else I should ping?
<cjwatson> not who could deal with this (since I suspect it's something strange with the dpkg sandboxing which I'm not aware of anyone else ever having touched).  I can probably have a look at it, just not promising very soon
<cjwatson> click is only sort of supported in 16.10 anyway because of the packagekit switch
<cjwatson> but I agree it would be good for autopkgtests and such not to fail
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> cjwatson: as a data point (that I mentioned in comment #4), downgrading dpkg to xenial's version on a yakkety system didn't work. click install on a xenial system did work
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click)
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Yep, I saw the comments
 * jdstrand nods
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, robru: copied
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1876 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Proposed pocket (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Release pocket (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, thanks!
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, np
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Since click-apparmor only Recommends: click, click-apparmor's autopkgtests weren't run when click was last promoted.  However, I doubt this is actually anything to do with any change in click.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1877 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<dobey> trainguards: can someone copy apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu from https://launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/+archive/ubuntu/dev-build-3/+packages to silo 19?
<robru> dobey: done
<dobey> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1877 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/gallery-app). Successfully built (vivid/gallery-app, xenial/gallery-app)
<dobey> robru: how long should status still show "generating diffs" if the diffs show up in the request page?
<robru> dobey: the updater runs every 20 mins
<dobey> robru: right, and the diffs appeared, and pretty sure that job is finished. https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1877/diff/1/info/ but status is still "generating diffs"
<robru> dobey: has it been more than 20 minutes since the diffs appeared?
<dobey> robru: yes
<dobey> they have timestamp of 17:10:11 and it's 17:34...
<dobey> (utc)
<dobey> robru: maybe i did something wrong? do we need to copy the yakkety source/binaries in too?
<robru> dobey: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1877/ the most recent status run got skipped because it was too soon after the diffs were generated (I put a delay in specifically because you complained that it ran too soon which sometimes gets wrong results) next run will correct the status
<dobey> ok
<robru> dobey: if that were the case it would say so, a missing package won't make it not update
<dobey> robru: well, will the status be "successfully built" now, even though there's no yakkety package in the silo and it's set as triple?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1876 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1877 Ready to build (yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu)
<robru> dobey: no, it'll say yakkety is ready to build and the others are whatever they are
<dobey> robru: can i set it to lander signoff ok and publish like that, or do need to copy the yakkety binaries in to make things happy?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
<robru> dobey: yeah you should be able to approve and publish but it won't auto merge with" ready to build" in the status
<dobey> robru: there are no MPs to merge, so i think that's fine
<robru> dobey: no, it isn't fine, because the ticket won't close and the PPA won't be freed. You'll need to get somebody to manually finalize the ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Publishing packages
<dobey> robru: sure, that's what i mean by it's fine. have had to get a lot of manual finalize lately anyway, thanks to yakkety proposed :)
<dobey> anyway, have to get to an appointment now. hopefully it will not take long
<robru> dobey: alright
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1876 Successfully built
<cjwatson> jdstrand: OK, care to hold your nose and review https://code.launchpad.net/~click-hackers/click/devel/+merge/304120?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: (tested locally, it works)
<robru> alf_: ah yeah, looks great, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1878 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: ah, thanks! +1'd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1878 Currently building (vivid/click). Failed to build (yakkety/click). Successfully built (xenial/click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/gallery-app). Successfully built (vivid/gallery-app, xenial/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (xenial/libertine). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/co
<Davmor2> rvr you about still
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Failed to build on yakkety for some horrible inscrutable reason, so I'll have to look at that later.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1878 Failed to build (yakkety/click). Successfully built (vivid/click, xenial/click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Chroot problem (xenial/history-service). Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
<dobey> come on britney
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (xenial/qtmir-gles). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/u
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 xenial/ubuntu-app-launch: debdiff failed: see log for details
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Currently building (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 yakkety/telephony-service: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/can_update_config
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Currently building (xenial/unity-scope-click). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
<dobey> err
<dobey> why does bileto show these tests as still running, but http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml does not show them as running?
<dobey> guess i'll wait for next pass and see
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service). Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Uploading build (vivid/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~larryprice/ubuntu-app-launch/recursive-libertine-app-dirs
<boiko> robru: could you please give permissions to rmescandon to use the citrain?
<robru> boiko: done. he'll need to log out and back in if he logged in already
<salem_> robru, hey, is it possible to cancel a build in silo 64? it seems to be stuck: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-064/+build/10670654
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
<rmescandon> robru, thanks
<robru> salem_: looks moving to me?
<robru> rmescandon: you're welcome
<salem_> robru, ah, after 30 minutes it finished.
<salem_> robru, thanks anyway
<salem_> robru, can you trigger a rebuild?
<salem_> robru, only on armhf - vivid
<robru> salem_: dobey
<robru> Lol
<robru> salem_: done
<salem_> robru, haha, thanks!
<robru> Sorry dobey bad autocomplete
<dobey> s/autocomplete/typing/ :)
<dobey> sigh britney where are you
<robru> rmescandon: so documentation at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess don't hesitate to ask if you have any issues
<rmescandon> robru, thanks a lot
<robru> rmescandon: you're welcome!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service). Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
<dobey> robru: what's the avg britney status update time these days?
<robru> dobey: britney is currently running in one hour intervals
<dobey> :-/
<robru> dobey: wait what are you waiting for? 1877 started autopkgtests 2 hours ago
<robru> dobey: assuming the tests are actually done, I would expect the results to appear in half an hour on your ticket.
<dobey> robru: yeah. they appeared to be done already when i was checking about an hour ago now though
<robru> Huh
<dobey> ie i didn't see them on running.shtml
<robru> dobey: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/last-run.txt grep for landing-019, fun times
<dobey> well that's lovely
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879 Failed to build (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
<robru> dobey: never saw that before, needs pitti to investigate why the tarballs are corrupt
<dobey> robru: err, the "exitcode" file has "12" in it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
<dobey> i suppose that means "something exploded"
<robru> dobey: does it have a log?
<dobey> no
<robru> Of course
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity-system-compositor)
<dobey> sigh still busted
<dobey> oh i guess that was true then
<robru> dobey: what was true?
<dobey> robru: can we get it set to qa ready? i mean ken landed a change to the same package this morning, and this change is already landed in yakkety
<dobey> robru: that it was "still busted" when you gave me that link
<dobey> since that was the time when it updated
<robru> dobey: yeah qa can override if you ask them
<dobey> so i have to wait until monday? :-/
<dobey> i guess alesage /might/ still be around, but i don't know if he'd do that
<alesage> dobey, we'll let the ops folks have a look when they're online again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service)
<dobey> guess i should go drink then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/packaging-fixes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1862 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service)
<bzoltan> Mirv: the uitk stuck on a flaky test I think - http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-ui-toolkit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1873 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1476 Dependency wait (yakkety/yade). Failed to build (yakkety/bino, yakkety/ovito, yakkety/sleepyhead, yakkety/vite). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/openscad, yakkety/sdrangelove, yakkety/tulip). Release pocket (yakkety/marble, yakkety/okteta). Successfully built (yakkety/goldencheetah, yakkety/libqglviewer, yakkety/mudlet, yakkety/qwtplot3d)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1863 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1834 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/qtorganizer5-eds). Release pocket (yakkety/address-book-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1835 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1873 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1873 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1476 Failed to build (yakkety/bino, yakkety/ovito, yakkety/sleepyhead, yakkety/vite). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/openscad, yakkety/sdrangelove, yakkety/tulip). Release pocket (yakkety/marble, yakkety/okteta). Successfully built (yakkety/goldencheetah, yakkety/libqglviewer, yakkety/mudlet, yakkety/qwtplot3d, yakkety/yade)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Failed to build (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Failed to build (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1878 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/click). Successfully built (vivid/click, xenial/click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1878 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1878 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles seb128, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1649 /: Failed to update local lp:~/indicator-power/indicator-power-ubuntu-xenial-landing-002 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 /: Failed to update local lp:~/pay-service/pay-service-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-061 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 /: Failed to update local lp:~/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-078 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles seb128, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1649 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/pay-service, vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1878 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1878 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2899 Diff missing (artful/mozjs52). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/gjs)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2913 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2913 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2893 Failed to build (artful/qemu). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2906 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2907 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2893 Diff missing (artful/qemu). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2893 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/libvirt). Pending binary packages (artful/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2893 Diff missing (artful/qemu). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2323 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/cups). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/cups, zesty/cups)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2914 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2914 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2914 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2914 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2914 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2914 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2914 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2915 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/akonadi, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/qt3d-opensource-src, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2893 Failed to build (artful/qemu). Ready to build (artful/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2916 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2893 Diff missing (artful/qemu). Ready to build (artful/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2916 Dependency wait (artful/budgie-desktop, artful/gnome-shell). Diff missing (artful/gnome-shell-extensions, artful/mutter)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/akonadi, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qt3d-opensource-src, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2916 Dependency wait (artful/gnome-shell). Diff missing (artful/budgie-desktop, artful/gnome-shell-extensions, artful/mutter)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2916 Diff missing (artful/budgie-desktop, artful/gnome-shell-extensions, artful/mutter). Failed to build (artful/gnome-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2893 Diff missing (artful/qemu). Ready to build (artful/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2916 Dependency wait (artful/gnome-shell). Diff missing (artful/budgie-desktop, artful/gnome-shell-extensions, artful/mutter)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2916 Diff missing (artful/budgie-desktop, artful/gnome-shell-extensions, artful/mutter). Failed to build (artful/gnome-shell)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2914 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2917 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2917 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2916 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2916 Failed to build (artful/gnome-shell). Successfully built (artful/budgie-desktop, artful/gnome-shell-extensions, artful/mutter)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/akonadi, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qt3d-opensource-src, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2917 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/akonadi, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qt3d-opensource-src, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/gsettings-qt). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/akonadi, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qt3d-opensource-src, artful/qtcharts-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/akonadi, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qt3d-opensource-src, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivit
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/akonadi, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qt3d-opensource-src, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2918 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<CoderEurope> willcooke, hey what's happenin' gd ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2918 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2918 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2919 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2919 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2919 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2920 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2920 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2920 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2921 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2899 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2921 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2899 Diff missing (artful/mozjs52). Proposed pocket (artful/gjs)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2922 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2899 Failed to build (artful/mozjs52). Proposed pocket (artful/gjs)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2899 Diff missing (artful/mozjs52). Proposed pocket (artful/gjs)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2899 Diff missing (artful/mozjs52). Proposed pocket (artful/gjs, artful/libsecret)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-08-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3359 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src, cosmic/skrooge, cosmic/texmaker). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtbase-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcurve, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3361 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3361 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3362 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3361 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3362 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3352 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3362 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3363 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3363 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3363 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3355 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3361 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3364 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3364 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3365 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3365 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3364 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3362 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3365 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3364 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3364 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3365 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3365 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3365 Successfully built
<ahasenack> hi guys, question about bileto. I'm done with this ticket: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3355
<ahasenack> the package was uploaded, it migrated, etc. Should I finalize it, or abandon it?
<ahasenack> or something else?
<ahasenack> note: I didn't use bileto's "publish" mechanism for the upload
<ahasenack> I only used bileto to run the dep8 tests for me in all arches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3364 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3364 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3364 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3364 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-08-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3366 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3366 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3367 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3367 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3367 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3367 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3367 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3363 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3365 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3356 Diff missing (cosmic/ubuntu-sounds). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (cosmic/yaru-theme). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/ubuntu-settings). Release pocket (cosmic/mutter). Successfully built (cosmic/gnome-session, cosmic/gnome-shell, cosmic/meson, cosmic/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3365 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3368 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3368 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3368 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3369 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3369 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3369 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3370 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3370 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3371 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3370 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3365 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3371 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bdmurray, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3328 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3372 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3372 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3346 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/dolphin, cosmic/k3b, cosmic/kmag, cosmic/okular). Proposed pocket (cosmic/ffmpegthumbs, cosmic/filelight, cosmic/granatier, cosmic/gwenview, cosmic/kaccounts-integration, cosmic/kaccounts-providers, cosmic/kalzium, cosmic/kamera, cosmic/kamoso, cosmic/kanagram, cosmic/kapman, cosmic/kapptemplate, cosmic/katomic, cosmic/kblackbox, cosmi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcurve, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3372 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3373 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3345 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3346 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/dolphin, cosmic/k3b, cosmic/kmag, cosmic/okular). Release pocket (cosmic/ark, cosmic/artikulate, cosmic/audiocd-kio, cosmic/baloo-widgets5, cosmic/blinken, cosmic/bomber, cosmic/bovo, cosmic/cervisia, cosmic/dolphin-plugins, cosmic/dragon, cosmic/ffmpegthumbs, cosmic/filelight, cosmic/granatier, cosmic/gwenview, cosmic/kaccounts-integr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcurve, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3369 Currently building (cosmic/kdepim-addons, cosmic/kdepim-runtime, cosmic/kf5-messagelib, cosmic/kopete, cosmic/libkf5libkleo, cosmic/libkgapi, cosmic/syndication). Diff missing (cosmic/akonadi, cosmic/akonadi-contacts, cosmic/akonadi-search, cosmic/akonadiconsole, cosmic/calligra, cosmic/digikam, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kjots, cosmic/kmymoney, cosmic/zanshin). Failed to build (cosmic/kmail, cosmi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3346 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3369 Currently building (cosmic/kdepim-addons, cosmic/kdepim-runtime, cosmic/kopete). Diff missing (cosmic/akonadi-calendar, cosmic/akonadi-calendar-tools, cosmic/akonadi-contacts, cosmic/akonadi-import-wizard, cosmic/akonadi-mime, cosmic/akonadi-notes, cosmic/akonadi-search, cosmic/akonadiconsole, cosmic/calligra, cosmic/digikam, cosmic/grantlee-editor, cosmic/kaddressbook, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/pkg-kde-tools). Pending binary packages (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcomplet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3371 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3369 Diff missing (cosmic/akonadi, cosmic/akonadi-calendar, cosmic/akonadi-calendar-tools, cosmic/akonadi-contacts, cosmic/akonadi-import-wizard, cosmic/akonadi-mime, cosmic/akonadi-notes, cosmic/akonadi-search, cosmic/akonadiconsole, cosmic/akregator, cosmic/calligra, cosmic/digikam, cosmic/grantlee-editor, cosmic/kaddressbook, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kalarmcal, cosmic/kblog, cosmic/kcalcore, cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3371 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3373 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3373 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3373 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3356 Diff missing (cosmic/ubuntu-sounds). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (cosmic/yaru-theme). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/gnome-session, cosmic/ubuntu-settings). Release pocket (cosmic/mutter). Successfully built (cosmic/gnome-shell, cosmic/meson, cosmic/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3369 Diff missing (cosmic/akonadi, cosmic/akonadi-calendar, cosmic/akonadi-calendar-tools, cosmic/akonadi-contacts, cosmic/akonadi-import-wizard, cosmic/akonadi-mime, cosmic/akonadi-notes, cosmic/akonadi-search, cosmic/akonadiconsole, cosmic/akregator, cosmic/calligra, cosmic/digikam, cosmic/grantlee-editor, cosmic/kaddressbook, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kalarmcal, cosmic/kblog, cosmic/kcalcore, cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3373 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3369 Currently building (cosmic/libkf5libkdepim). Diff missing (cosmic/akonadi, cosmic/akonadi-calendar, cosmic/akonadi-calendar-tools, cosmic/akonadi-contacts, cosmic/akonadi-import-wizard, cosmic/akonadi-mime, cosmic/akonadi-notes, cosmic/akonadi-search, cosmic/akonadiconsole, cosmic/akregator, cosmic/calligra, cosmic/digikam, cosmic/grantlee-editor, cosmic/kaddressbook, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3373 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3369 Diff missing (cosmic/akonadi, cosmic/akonadi-calendar, cosmic/akonadi-calendar-tools, cosmic/akonadi-contacts, cosmic/akonadi-import-wizard, cosmic/akonadi-mime, cosmic/akonadi-notes, cosmic/akonadi-search, cosmic/akonadiconsole, cosmic/akregator, cosmic/calligra, cosmic/digikam, cosmic/grantlee-editor, cosmic/kaddressbook, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kalarmcal, cosmic/kblog, cosmic/kcalcore, cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3369 Currently building (cosmic/knotes, cosmic/libkf5ksieve, cosmic/libkf5mailcommon). Diff missing (cosmic/akonadi, cosmic/akonadi-calendar, cosmic/akonadi-calendar-tools, cosmic/akonadi-contacts, cosmic/akonadi-import-wizard, cosmic/akonadi-mime, cosmic/akonadi-notes, cosmic/akonadi-search, cosmic/akonadiconsole, cosmic/akregator, cosmic/calligra, cosmic/digikam, cosmic/grantlee-editor, cosmic/ka
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3356 Diff missing (cosmic/ubuntu-sounds). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (cosmic/yaru-theme). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/gnome-session, cosmic/mutter, cosmic/ubuntu-settings). Successfully built (cosmic/gnome-shell, cosmic/meson, cosmic/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3371 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3369 Currently building (cosmic/libkf5eventviews, cosmic/libkf5mailcommon). Diff missing (cosmic/akonadi, cosmic/akonadi-calendar, cosmic/akonadi-calendar-tools, cosmic/akonadi-contacts, cosmic/akonadi-import-wizard, cosmic/akonadi-mime, cosmic/akonadi-notes, cosmic/akonadi-search, cosmic/akonadiconsole, cosmic/akregator, cosmic/calligra, cosmic/digikam, cosmic/grantlee-editor, cosmic/kaddressbook,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3369 Currently building (cosmic/pim-data-exporter, cosmic/pim-sieve-editor). Diff missing (cosmic/akonadi, cosmic/akonadi-calendar, cosmic/akonadi-calendar-tools, cosmic/akonadi-contacts, cosmic/akonadi-import-wizard, cosmic/akonadi-mime, cosmic/akonadi-notes, cosmic/akonadi-search, cosmic/akonadiconsole, cosmic/akregator, cosmic/calligra, cosmic/digikam, cosmic/grantlee-editor, cosmic/kaddressbook
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3369 Currently building (cosmic/korganizer). Diff missing (cosmic/akonadi, cosmic/akonadi-calendar, cosmic/akonadi-calendar-tools, cosmic/akonadi-contacts, cosmic/akonadi-import-wizard, cosmic/akonadi-mime, cosmic/akonadi-notes, cosmic/akonadi-search, cosmic/akonadiconsole, cosmic/akregator, cosmic/calligra, cosmic/digikam, cosmic/grantlee-editor, cosmic/kaddressbook, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kalarmca
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Currently building (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kfilemetadata-kf5, cosmic/kglobalaccel, cosmic/kguiaddons, cosmic/ki18n, cosmic/kiconthemes, cosmic/kinit, cosmic/kio, cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic/kitemmodels, cosmic/kpeople, cosmic/kross, cosmic/ksyntax-highlighting, cosmic/kunitconversion, cosmic/kwayland, cosmic/kwidgetsaddons, cosmic/kwindowsystem, cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Currently building (cosmic/kwayland, cosmic/kwidgetsaddons, cosmic/modemmanager-qt, cosmic/networkmanager-qt, cosmic/oxygen-icons5, cosmic/solid, cosmic/sonnet, cosmic/threadweaver). Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Currently building (cosmic/oxygen-icons5). Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets,
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-08-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Currently building (cosmic/oxygen-icons5). Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Currently building (cosmic/ktextwidgets, cosmic/kwallet-kf5). Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Currently building (cosmic/kio). Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Currently building (cosmic/kio). Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3369 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Currently building (cosmic/khtml, cosmic/ktexteditor, cosmic/plasma-framework). Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, c
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3370 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3369 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3369 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3369 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3375 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3369 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3375 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3375 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3374 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3369 Proposed pocket (cosmic/akonadi, cosmic/akonadi-calendar, cosmic/akonadi-calendar-tools, cosmic/akonadi-contacts, cosmic/akonadi-import-wizard, cosmic/akonadi-mime, cosmic/akonadi-notes, cosmic/akonadi-search, cosmic/akonadiconsole, cosmic/akregator, cosmic/calligra, cosmic/digikam, cosmic/grantlee-editor, cosmic/kaddressbook, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kalarmcal, cosmic/kblog, cosmic/kcalcore, cos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3364 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3373 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3376 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3376 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3376 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3376 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3361 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3375 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3360 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3790 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3790 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, eoan/gn
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3790 Pending binary packages (eoan/ufw). Successfully built (eoan/iptables)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3790 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Currently building (eoan/libreoffice). Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appind
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Currently building (eoan/evolution, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/libreoffice). Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Currently building (eoan/indicator-datetime, eoan/libhandy, eoan/libreoffice). Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnom
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Currently building (eoan/eog, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/libreoffice). Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-font-viewer, eoan/gnome-p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Currently building (eoan/libreoffice). Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-docume
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bryce, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3771 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-f
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-f
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-f
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-f
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-f
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-f
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-f
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3785 Currently building (eoan/golang-google-cloud). Diff missing (eoan/golang-google-api). Failed to build (eoan/golang-google-genproto)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3785 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3785 Failed to build (eoan/golang-google-genproto). Pending binary packages (eoan/golang-google-cloud). Successfully built (eoan/golang-google-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-f
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3785 Pending binary packages (eoan/golang-google-genproto). Successfully built (eoan/golang-google-api, eoan/golang-google-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3785 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3785 Pending binary packages (eoan/golang-google-genproto). Successfully built (eoan/golang-google-api, eoan/golang-google-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-f
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3785 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3785 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3785 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3785 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3785 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3785 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3785 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3785 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3785 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-f
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-f
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3785 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3790 Pending binary packages (eoan/iptables). Successfully built (eoan/ufw)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3790 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3790 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3790 Pending binary packages (eoan/iptables). Successfully built (eoan/ufw)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-f
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-font-viewer, eoan/gnom
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-fl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-fl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2277 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gallery-app, zesty/gallery-app). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:gallery-app, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:gallery-app, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2277 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gallery-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gallery-app). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:gallery-app, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:gallery-app, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3790 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3790 Pending binary packages (eoan/iptables). Successfully built (eoan/ufw)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3790 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3790 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3790 Needs building (eoan/ufw). Successfully built (eoan/iptables)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3790 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3790 Needs building (eoan/ufw). Successfully built (eoan/iptables)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3768 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/firewalld, eoan/iptables). Proposed pocket (eoan/keepalived, eoan/miniupnpd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3790 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/iptables). Successfully built (eoan/ufw)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3791 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3791 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3791 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3791 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3791 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-font-viewer, eoan
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3791 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3791 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3791 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3792 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3792 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3792 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3791 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3791 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3792 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-fl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-fl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-fl
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-fl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-fl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-fl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-fl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-fl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-fl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-fl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-fl
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (groovy/google-guest-agent). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/google-compute-engine-oslogin, groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Ready to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/go
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4210 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4210 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4206 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 DONE queue (groovy/nodejs). Successfully built (groovy/gitit, groovy/haskell-blogliterately, groovy/haskell-hakyll, groovy/haskell-happstack-authenticate, groovy/haskell-lambdabot-haskell-plugins, groovy/haskell-pandoc-citeproc, groovy/haskell-publicsuffixlist, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-hashdb, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-oauth, groovy/mpd, groovy/node-gulp-util, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 DONE queue (groovy/nodejs). Successfully built (groovy/gitit, groovy/haskell-blogliterately, groovy/haskell-hakyll, groovy/haskell-happstack-authenticate, groovy/haskell-lambdabot-haskell-plugins, groovy/haskell-pandoc-citeproc, groovy/haskell-publicsuffixlist, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-hashdb, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-oauth, groovy/mpd, groovy/node-gulp-util, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 DONE queue (groovy/nodejs). Successfully built (groovy/gitit, groovy/haskell-blogliterately, groovy/haskell-hakyll, groovy/haskell-happstack-authenticate, groovy/haskell-lambdabot-haskell-plugins, groovy/haskell-pandoc-citeproc, groovy/haskell-publicsuffixlist, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-hashdb, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-oauth, groovy/mpd, groovy/node-gulp-util, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4210 Currently building (groovy/libqb). Failed to build (groovy/pacemaker)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 DONE queue (groovy/nodejs). Successfully built (groovy/gitit, groovy/haskell-blogliterately, groovy/haskell-hakyll, groovy/haskell-happstack-authenticate, groovy/haskell-lambdabot-haskell-plugins, groovy/haskell-pandoc-citeproc, groovy/haskell-publicsuffixlist, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-hashdb, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-oauth, groovy/mpd, groovy/node-gulp-util, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4210 Failed to build (groovy/pacemaker). Pending binary packages (groovy/libqb)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4210 Failed to build (groovy/pacemaker). Successfully built (groovy/libqb)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4206 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (groovy/google-guest-agent). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/google-compute-engine-oslogin, groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Ready to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/go
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4206 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4211 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4211 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4212 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4212 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4211 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4211 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4211 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4212 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4213 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4213 Failed to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Failed to build (groovy/mozjs78). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/gjs)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Failed to build (groovy/mozjs78). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/gjs)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4212 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4211 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4211 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4211 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Failed to build (groovy/mozjs78). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/gjs)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4211 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4211 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4211 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4211 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Failed to build (groovy/mozjs78). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/gjs). Proposed pocket (groovy/icu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Failed to build (groovy/mozjs78). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/gjs). Proposed pocket (groovy/icu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Failed to build (groovy/mozjs78). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/gjs). Proposed pocket (groovy/icu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Needs building (groovy/mozjs78). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/gjs). Proposed pocket (groovy/icu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4214 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Diff missing (groovy/mozjs78). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/gjs). Proposed pocket (groovy/icu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4214 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4215 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4214 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4214 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4214 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Dependency wait (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (groovy/google-guest-agent). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/google-compute-engine-oslogin, groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Successfully built (groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Currently building (groovy/mozjs78). Failed to build (groovy/gjs). Proposed pocket (groovy/icu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Dependency wait (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (groovy/google-guest-agent). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/google-compute-engine-oslogin, groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Pending binary packages (groovy/golang-google-grpc). Successfully built (groovy/golang-github-gcp-gues
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Failed to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (groovy/google-guest-agent). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/google-compute-engine-oslogin, groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Successfully built (groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4197 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4161 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Failed to build (groovy/gjs). Proposed pocket (groovy/icu). Uploading build (groovy/mozjs78)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Failed to build (groovy/gjs). Pending binary packages (groovy/mozjs78). Proposed pocket (groovy/icu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Diff missing (groovy/mozjs78). Failed to build (groovy/gjs). Proposed pocket (groovy/icu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4216 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4216 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4217 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4212 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4212 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4215 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4215 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4164 Diff missing (groovy/ifupdown). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/isc-dhcp, groovy/resolvconf)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4217 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4217 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4213 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Currently building (groovy/meson). Diff missing (groovy/mozjs78). Failed to build (groovy/gjs). Proposed pocket (groovy/icu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Diff missing (groovy/mozjs78). Failed to build (groovy/gjs, groovy/meson). Proposed pocket (groovy/icu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Currently building (groovy/meson). Diff missing (groovy/mozjs78). Failed to build (groovy/gjs). Proposed pocket (groovy/icu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Dependency wait (groovy/gjs). Diff missing (groovy/meson, groovy/mozjs78). Proposed pocket (groovy/icu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Diff missing (groovy/meson, groovy/mozjs78). Failed to build (groovy/gjs). Proposed pocket (groovy/icu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4218 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4220 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4219 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4218 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4220 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4219 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4183 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Diff missing (groovy/meson, groovy/mozjs78). Failed to build (groovy/gjs). Release pocket (groovy/icu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4219 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4220 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Diff missing (groovy/meson, groovy/mozjs78). Failed to build (groovy/gjs). Ready to build (groovy/icu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4218 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4218 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4219 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4219 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4217 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4217 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4219 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4220 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4220 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4206 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4212 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4220 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4222 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4222 Chroot problem
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4222 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4222 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4223 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4215 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4223 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4223 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4223 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4223 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4223 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4223 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4223 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4224 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4224 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4224 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4224 Cancelled build (groovy/gnome-flashback, groovy/indicator-applet). Currently building (groovy/sensors-applet, groovy/workrave). Failed to build (groovy/gnome-applets). Pending binary packages (groovy/gnome-panel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4224 Cancelled build (groovy/gnome-flashback, groovy/indicator-applet, groovy/sensors-applet, groovy/workrave). Failed to build (groovy/gnome-applets). Successfully built (groovy/gnome-panel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4224 Pending binary packages (groovy/workrave). Successfully built (groovy/gnome-applets, groovy/gnome-flashback, groovy/gnome-panel, groovy/indicator-applet, groovy/sensors-applet)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4224 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4223 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4223 Cancelled build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4224 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4224 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4223 Failed to build (groovy/hedgewars). Successfully built (groovy/fpc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4223 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4223 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4223 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4224 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Diff missing (groovy/mozjs78). Failed to build (groovy/gjs). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/meson). Ready to build (groovy/icu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4225 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4225 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4225 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4225 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4225 Dependency wait
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4225 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4225 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4225 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4213 Failed to build
